# The thread for random single confessions.



## Carrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Sometimes, like now, I'll eat chocolate and skim the Dim boards simultaneously. I feel like a paragon of self-indulgent, hedonistic fattitude and I LIKE it.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 31, 2006)

Sometimes....don't tell anyone..shhh..I actually...SLEEP 8 HOURS IN ONE NIGHT. Not nearly often enough, though.


----------



## Emma (Jan 31, 2006)

I hurt people because I want them to prove to me how much they like me. (That doesn't make sense)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a REAL hard time believing people when they tell me they love me. 

Hey I'm workin on it.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 31, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I hurt people because I want them to prove to me how much they like me. (That doesn't make sense)



You know, I used to do that too, a long time ago. You can stop doing it if you want to, though it takes a bit of work.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 31, 2006)

I think I may have finally figured out how to make chicken breast that doesn't come out as flavorless as the sole of an old boot.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 31, 2006)

I enjoy certain people's body odors, especially 12-18 hours after a shower and when the deoderant's worn off.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2006)

I ate a baker's dozen of powdered donut holes today  :doh:  :eat2: :kiss2:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2006)

Um, when I'm alone, I call the cats "you people," and I call myself "puppy."


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2006)

I've licked my cats' fur, just to prove I'm the real momma cat.

NO JUDGING!


(good god, carrie. I have like...34 million things I can post to this thread, and I'm sure most of you who know the least bit about me can already believe that!)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cynthia said:


> Um, when I'm alone, I call the cats "you people," and I call myself "puppy."



Sicko.


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't trust anyone and can't believe that I'm a lovable person.

Yeah, I got issues, I know it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 31, 2006)

I talk to my cats all night long. Conversations, albeit one-sided. 

So far tonight I've had 2 fluffernutters, a handful of cheese puffs, a roast beef sandwich and a glass of milk. It's 11pm and I'm still trying to figure out what I'm actually going to have for dinner.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 31, 2006)

I have never had a fluffernutter


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a deep lust-worthy crush on every bbw on the board.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2006)

In 1969, then-president Nixon came to my home town of Morristown, NJ - I was a 16-year-old high school junior at the time. 

As his limo went by, he waved at me with his entire right hand, I waved back with my right middle finger.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 31, 2006)

Where to begin? 

My new Ipod intimidates me. I searched amazon.com tonight for an Ipod for Dummies book. 

Yep. I'm a dork.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2006)

But you did find one right? Did you order it? Next Day Air?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 31, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> My new Ipod intimidates me. I searched amazon.com tonight for an Ipod for Dummies book.
> 
> Yep. I'm a dork.



Ohhh, it's so easy!! 

Plug in. Drag music to it. Drop music in it. Unplug. Listen. 
(or get the dummies book and you'll see those same steps but with a smidge more detail.  )


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 31, 2006)

lol.. well, the books are not for the latest version which is what I have, with video. So I'm not going to order the Dummy book. I've had a blast downloading music onto my computer, now I just need to take a deep breath and jump right in and start putting stuff onto the device. 

Wish me luck! I'm sure I can't screw it up too much.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhh, it's so easy!!
> 
> Plug in. Drag music to it. Drop music in it. Unplug. Listen.
> (or get the dummies book and you'll see those same steps but with a smidge more detail.  )



I promise not to hijack this thread, but if you don't mind - one little question - I've downloaded and put a bunch of music from my CDs into my Itunes Library, all randomly without sorting them in any way. How do I organize my tunes - before putting them onto the Ipod or can I do that once they're in there?

Thanks, AM, for the words of wisdom


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 31, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I promise not to hijack this thread, but if you don't mind - one little question - I've downloaded and put a bunch of music from my CDs into my Itunes Library, all randomly without sorting them in any way. How do I organize my tunes - before putting them onto the Ipod or can I do that once they're in there?
> 
> Thanks, AM, for the words of wisdom



You'll want to organize before you upload the itunes library. 

If you put CDs of artists, those will go on by artist, you just search on the pod by artist, song, genre, whatever. 

If you have a lot of loose stuff, you can either make playlists in itunes, and they will upload, or you can make your genres into your playlists if you will. Like, I made all my 70s music in "genre" say "70s"... so on my ipod, I just go to genre-70s- and everything plays.  

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 31, 2006)

I am a Hypersensative Drama queen, and I wish I had some Fluff to MAKE a Fluffanutter!


----------



## saucywench (Jan 31, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I enjoy certain people's body odors, especially 12-18 hours after a shower and when the deoderant's worn off.


 
You know, I admitted as much in chat a while back and I don't think I've yet to hear the end of it.

People just don't understand.

I think maybe it's that pheremone thing that was discussed in another thread. Regardless, there's just something animalistically fundamental about some mild funk (which is quite different from grand funk.)


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I have a deep lust-worthy crush on every bbw on the board.



oh god! you do! what I wouldn't give for someone to have a crush on me right now! thanks, fuzzy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> I am a Hypersensative Drama queen, and I wish I had some Fluff to MAKE a Fluffanutter!




I already knew that, and I'll share my Fluff.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 1, 2006)

saucywench said:


> You know, I admitted as much in chat a while back and I don't think I've yet to hear the end of it.
> 
> People just don't understand.
> 
> I think maybe it's that pheremone thing that was discussed in another thread. Regardless, there's just something animalistically fundamental about some mild funk (which is quite different from grand funk.)



I think I know what you mean and I am attracted to it too. For me it's not yet the point where it could be classified as funk, but when all of the false, added scents have worn off (deodorant, cologne, smelly soaps, etc.). It's when you get a whiff of the scent that just IS that person.

Ok, now I'm thinking back to this weekend with my boyfriend, waking up next to him, cuddling up against him and under his arm in bed... just taking him in and holding him closer.. there's nothing more real or wonderful than that for me. /end gush.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm right there with you on the smell thing. It's the way certain men smell without cologne or deodorant and not when they are stinky. It's when you smell the essence of the person - and to me it smells like *warmth* and *sensuality*.

Thank goodness Wayne has it! :wubu: It's as important to me as looks and chemistry. I think it's something men give off when they are around the woman the love.



saucywench said:


> You know, I admitted as much in chat a while back and I don't think I've yet to hear the end of it.
> 
> People just don't understand.
> 
> I think maybe it's that pheremone thing that was discussed in another thread. Regardless, there's just something animalistically fundamental about some mild funk (which is quite different from grand funk.)


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2006)

I am obsessive about collecting movies and music. I have over 1,000 movies -- and about 25 gigs of music on my computer.


----------



## ripley (Feb 1, 2006)

saucywench said:


> You know, I admitted as much in chat a while back and I don't think I've yet to hear the end of it.
> 
> People just don't understand.
> 
> I think maybe it's that pheremone thing that was discussed in another thread. Regardless, there's just something animalistically fundamental about some mild funk (which is quite different from grand funk.)




Lots of women get all...um..._interested_ in a hot guy who's been working, and is all sweaty and dirty.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 1, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> I am a Hypersensative Drama queen...


 
Well, I know this gay bar...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 1, 2006)

People think I'm confident and fearless, but really I'm a big chicken. Luckily I put enough effort into maintaining my image that I'm forced to tell my inner chicken to stop squawking so I can accomplish something


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I think maybe it's that pheremone thing that was discussed in another thread. Regardless, there's just something animalistically fundamental about some mild funk (which is quite different from grand funk.)



It's TOTALLY the pheremone thing. Some I like and some I don't and I bet everyone's that way. It's not that I PREFER any funk (I don't) but if you're going to be with someone you need to love their taste and smell, otherwise it's sorta ruined.


----------



## jamie (Feb 1, 2006)

I have an insane, overly abundant love for drag queens. It is not an attraction thing (as in I wanna bed or wed one), I am just a groupie.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 1, 2006)

To the sniffers above, ever notice how guys sometimes have a metalic smell, usually after they've been working a little but not hard enough to have gone full odiferous funk?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

I am addicted to making electronic music: composing and recording "with lyrics or without lyrics." Not soooo very much now. But, in the past I had gone through a period where I made hundreds of demos, songs, finished or unfinished in a month's time. I was going through a musical creation phase.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 1, 2006)

I sleep with a stuffed sheep. 

(The kind you get at retail stores, not at the taxidermist.)


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

saucywench said:


> You know, I admitted as much in chat a while back and I don't think I've yet to hear the end of it.
> 
> People just don't understand.
> 
> I think maybe it's that pheremone thing that was discussed in another thread. Regardless, there's just something animalistically fundamental about some mild funk (which is quite different from grand funk.)



By now EVERYONE has heard the Napoleon and Josephine quote, right? So you're in good company...well, if you consider Napoleon good company.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 1, 2006)

Let's all go smell people in a demi-funky state!


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Let's all go smell people in a demi-funky state!


Oh, you've been at my office?

Honestly, though, I would much rather smell honest labor on a person than too much cologne covering up funk.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 1, 2006)

If you like a man who farts good and long and hard, I'm for you.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

I thought that was Jack. No?


(he's going to kill me, now. I fear his wrath)


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> If you like a man who farts good and long and hard, I'm for you.



That's repulsive. And much to my dismay, it made me snort.


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> If you like a man who farts good and long and hard, I'm for you.


Man, only if you can do harmony.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> If you like a man who farts good and long and hard, I'm for you.



I'm oddly aroused?!?!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2006)

The "ignore" feature makes me feel serene. And god-like, truth be told.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

I peed in the litter box once (just a teeeeny bit. Just to see what it was like, for a cat. It fizzes! who knew that? Me!)

Please immediately delete this admission from your memory once you move to the next post!


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a closet full of clothes, and practically have *nothing to wear*.

After a few sweeps, I have quite a few shirts I don't wear because they've shrunk in NYC dryers. Ugh.
(I'm too impatient to hang, plus heavy wet clothes & a sore back don't mix)

I just hug my denim lite jeans, and wear my sweaters.

EEEP! What will I do come spring?


----------



## Missy9579 (Feb 1, 2006)

I cry alot.

I cry over movies that have a 5 second sad part in it. I cry when someone yells at me, I cry when i get overwhelmed. Im just a crying machine.


----------



## Deidrababe (Feb 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I already knew that, and I'll share my Fluff.




I'm shocked! You did???? LOL I thought I had that under wraps! LOLOLOL


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> (I fear his wrath)



And as well you should.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

ooh. Now I'm actually kinda turned on, Jack. 




I cry at the Bayada Nurses (trained on the battlefield!) commercial. Every time. Every time.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> I peed in the litter box once (just a teeeeny bit. Just to see what it was like, for a cat. It fizzes! who knew that? Me!)



I wonder how many Cupidites now are scared they gave you their address


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I hurt people because I want them to prove to me how much they like me. (That doesn't make sense)




sure it does... in a twisted way.. hehe


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

blue_passion said:


> I don't trust anyone and can't believe that I'm a lovable person.
> 
> Yeah, I got issues, I know it.




you're not alone.. I don't trust anyone except myself. I've been 'burned' too many times by too many people that say they're my friend or people that say they love me


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

umm...ssshhhh....

I fell asleep at my desk today.. sitting infront of my computer screen... for almost an hour..
teehee..

nobody knew the difference lol


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Feb 1, 2006)

Last night my boyfriend and I went to Walgreens and bought three half gallons of icecream. We finished the Moose Tracks off last night, and knowing how weak I am when it comes to icecream(and anything else deliciously edible), he made me promise to wait until he gets in from work tonight to start on a new box. I waited for about 30 second after he walked out the door, and ripped into the New York Cherry. I've taken giant tablespoon bites everytime I've passed by the freezer today....it's almost gone. :eat1:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> umm...ssshhhh....
> 
> I fell asleep at my desk today.. sitting infront of my computer screen... for almost an hour..
> teehee..
> ...


I used to work at a small electronics company in NJ. One of the engineers used to fall asleep at his desk all the time. One day, the company presiden walked past his cube and saw him sleeping - so he walked over to the department secretary and told her, "When Carl wakes up, tell him he's fired."

A year or so later, the company president was canned by our parent company in England......


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I used to work at a small electronics company in NJ. One of the engineers used to fall asleep at his desk all the time. One day, the company presiden walked past his cube and saw him sleeping - so he walked over to the department secretary and told her, "When Carl wakes up, tell him he's fired."
> 
> A year or so later, the company president was canned by our parent company in England......




sadly... i'm such a light sleeper and the way the floors are in my job... you can hear anyone walking near my cube.. even tennis shoes.. i did wake up a few times when someone was walking by.. but in general i had a nice nap lol


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

When I was a little kid I would race everybody out of the grocery store back to the car. Well, once I did this and it was night-time. I raced my sister to the car and I won. The car was unlocked and so I proceeded to get in the backseat. There was an old lady in the back-seat. Wrong car (I felt sooo embarassed.):doh: and I just got out in a hurry. The car looked just like ours too, in fact. Since then, I never raced to the car. There's no telling what was going through that old lady's mind. She was sooo still and silent and just gave me a look that I can still remember. I guess she was as shocked as I was *yikes*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

I fear that they are right when they say your things being out of control means that you are out of control. 

My clothing/bedroom is out of control. I'm embarassed to have anyone here, so I don't, because the clothing is so insane. It leaks into a few other areas simply because I'm living in such a small apartment now, so if there is ANYTHING extra in my space, it's a slippery slope of clutter piles (not talking hoarding here, just inconvenient/no-place-for-it stuff). 

I have just spent over 2 hours going through things with the help of my saintly mother, organizing, throwing out, making piles, etc. 

Main problem is that I moved to a new place in August and I never came up with a good way to store my clothes in a very small bedroom. I'm about to get two tallish dressers to attempt to tame the beast, but it's really, really bad and I'm just overwhelmed by it at times.


----------



## Vince (Feb 1, 2006)

> I peed in the litter box once (just a teeeeny bit. Just to see what it was like, for a cat. It fizzes! who knew that? Me!)
> 
> Please immediately delete this admission from your memory once you move to the next post!



Now how is it possible to erase such a wonderful disclosure! You gals amaze me. 

My admission? I love someone online but don't know what to do about it!


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I wonder how many Cupidites now are scared they gave you their address



I thought we weren't judging! It's not like I'm gonna come over to [street address of Dim member] and pee in his or her litterbox!


----------



## Angel (Feb 1, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> I don't trust anyone except myself. I've been 'burned' too many times by too many people that say they're my friend or people that say they love me



Same here. 

I don't expect others to be perfect, but I do know that I deserve respect, honesty, and not to be lead on or lied to, nor to be cheated on. 

I am trying very hard to trust someone right now.......

My confession: Revealing all of the above made me cry.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

Vince said:


> Now how is it possible to erase such a wonderful disclosure! You gals amaze me.
> 
> My admission? I love someone online but don't know what to do about it!



Vince? Everyone has the hots for me. My advice? Get in line. And pack a lunch. It'll be a long wait.


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Main problem is that I moved to a new place in August and I never came up with a good way to store my clothes in a very small bedroom. I'm about to get two tallish dressers to attempt to tame the beast, but it's really, really bad and I'm just overwhelmed by it at times.



I'm in the same situation and it's really difficult. I've been here for just over two years now and it doesn't get any easier. It's hard to have enough room for a desk for my computer-related stuff *and* my school-related stuff, and what is one supposed to do, stop buying clothes?  It seems to take constant vigilance in making sure to put everything in it's place immediately, and not to bring anything extra in and that's hard, especially when one isn't home that often and ends up breezing in and out. Bleh.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I would enjoy being an artist, writer, filmmaker or actor.


----------



## Vince (Feb 2, 2006)

To Jes. Is there any other 'deviant' behaviour you would like to confess about? I think that kitty litter trick established a new fetish in the map of unusual practices. The fact _that_ you disclosed this diversion on a public forum makes you a special kind of exhibitionist. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a sensitivity to prolonged contact with direct sunlight. Good thing I'm a night person.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> I thought we weren't judging! It's not like I'm gonna come over to [street address of Dim member] and pee in his or her litterbox!



I was laughing too hard to bother judging


----------



## ripley (Feb 2, 2006)

I _always_ second guess myself. After I am with people, or even with them online, I think that they think badly of me or think that I'm weird. I know that I am smart, and am often funny, and I strive to be a good person. But every time I still think it and feel bad.

I've never peed in a litter box though, by God!!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a confession. I confess I enjoy reading other people's confessions!!


----------



## Recliner (Feb 2, 2006)

Ingrown hairs are really fascinating to me.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

Vince said:


> To Jes. Is there any other 'deviant' behaviour you would like to confess about? I think that kitty litter trick established a new fetish in the map of unusual practices. The fact _that_ you disclosed this diversion on a public forum makes you a special kind of exhibitionist. Welcome to the club!



Fetish? Who said I derived any sexual pleasure from it? Certainly not me.

All the rest of my deviant confessions have to do with you, Vince, and I'm not much for airing dirty laundry in public.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> I _always_ second guess myself. After I am with people, or even with them online, I think that they think badly of me or think that I'm weird. I know that I am smart, and am often funny, and I strive to be a good person. But every time I still think it and feel bad.
> 
> I've never peed in a litter box though, by God!!



NO JUDGING!

I could be judging all of you freaks right now, but I'm not! Well, ok, I AM judging you, Ripley!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 2, 2006)

I like eating scabs, particularly my own, but I'll chow down on someone else's, if given the opportunity.


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I like eating scabs, particularly my own, but I'll chow down on someone else's, if given the opportunity.


Kinda blows one of my favorites out of the water:

You can pick your friends
You can pick your nose
But
You can't pick your friend's nose.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 2, 2006)

I *do* pick my friends' noses.

NEVER fall asleep near me, that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I *do* pick my friends' noses.
> 
> NEVER fall asleep near me, that's all I'm gonna say.



Falling asleep by the pool when I know FL's around.......OKAY, Marked THAT off the list.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 2, 2006)

Curses.

Thank goodness I kept my darker secrets out of the light...


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Curses.
> 
> Thank goodness I kept my darker secrets out of the light...



Don't let me kid you....falling asleep by the pool was off my list after last really bad sunburn.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I fear that they are right when they say your things being out of control means that you are out of control.
> 
> My clothing/bedroom is out of control. I'm embarassed to have anyone here, so I don't, because the clothing is so insane. It leaks into a few other areas simply because I'm living in such a small apartment now, so if there is ANYTHING extra in my space, it's a slippery slope of clutter piles (not talking hoarding here, just inconvenient/no-place-for-it stuff).
> 
> ...



I feel you on this AM. I had entertained thoughts to buy yellow tape and tell people my apartment had been ransacked and robbed and because it's still considered a crime scene they would have to excuse the mess until the investigation has concluded. 

Saturday I'm going to Ikea to buy a piece of furniture for my bedroom. It's the only room that still looks like the clearance section at Filene's Basement. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will help.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 2, 2006)

My favorite thing about the new boards?

All of the rep remarks you folks have sent to me. I treasure them.

I think Misty started a thread about sending flowers to yourself. I think of these remarks as a flower that each of you have sent. I want to scoop them all up, hold them tightly to my chest, inhale them as though they were a fragrant bouquet, then wrap them in a silk bow and place them in a crystal vase where I can admire them forever. 

The great thing about these flowers, though--they never die.

Damn, I think I'm gonna cry now. *sniff*

I love you, man.


----------



## ripley (Feb 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> NO JUDGING!
> 
> I could be judging all of you freaks right now, but I'm not! Well, ok, I AM judging you, Ripley!




See??!?!?? I KNEW people were judging me after I leave!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 2, 2006)

I am seriously considering ordering "Monster Ballads". 

I know.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

My first crush was on Potsie.

As in Potsie Weber of Happy Days fame.

I think I was about 7 or something.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 2, 2006)

I only judge people who watch those terrible courtroom TV shows.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

I race home from work most days to watch Judge Judy. I LOVE IT. 

Sorry, Santa!

(and I have an NPR report that backs up that there's much in the program to redeem it! oh yes i do)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 2, 2006)

I put a serial cable on my pc to a Fluke multi-meter and for the life of me, I just couldn't communicate with the Fluke, until I tested the serial cable; and then it dawned on me that I had used a straight-thru cable, instead of a null modem cable. Duh.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I love you, man.



We love you too, man.

You're getting a rep point. And so is the first person who can explain what the heck Fuzzy just said.


----------



## Ash (Feb 3, 2006)

Carrie...you and me both. I almost know the mini-infomercial medley by heart. Sad.

*sings* "I'm-the-one-who-wants-to-be-with you-Can-you-take-me-high-enough?-Heaven-isn't-too-far-away..."


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I am seriously considering ordering "Monster Ballads".
> 
> I know.



I've got it. It's pretty good.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 3, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I have a confession. I confess I enjoy reading other people's confessions!!



:doh: 

I just knew somebody was going to say that. *hehe*


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> And so is the first person who can explain what the heck Fuzzy just said.



Um.. I was being random and confessing. I confess that I was too random.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2006)

I...er...I let my car run out of gas, once!

(It's sad, I know, and shocking.)

It was in my folks' driveway (years ago), and I didn't even have enough to _start_ it! I put in some mixed lawnmower fuel just to get to the gas station.

Oh, the _shame_...


----------



## olivefun (Feb 3, 2006)

The good thing about ipods is they are made by Apple. 
Call the applecare line, they will hold your hand and explain everything. 
Maybe that company is doing so well because they hire only saints and mother teresa types to work for them.


I fantasize about *growing* my *ipod shuffle*.
I plant it into my pocket, feed it songs whenever it wants some, keep it full all the time, and *hope it grows into a full size ipod*, or a mini at least sometime soon.

Never know...


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> I race home from work most days to watch Judge Judy. I LOVE IT.
> 
> Sorry, Santa!
> 
> (and I have an NPR report that backs up that there's much in the program to redeem it! oh yes i do)



I was only joking anyway. I hate most TV equally. (Hardly watched since 1968 - not kidding!)


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Um.. I was being random and confessing. I confess that I was too random.



Hmm, I guess that's an explanation of sorts. Point awarded, but take pity on us non-techno geeks next time


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> If you like a man who farts good and long and hard, I'm for you.



Well said, Mr. Lane. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> To the sniffers above, ever notice how guys sometimes have a metalic smell, usually after they've been working a little but not hard enough to have gone full odiferous funk?



Um, no.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 3, 2006)

I've had late night Taco Bell five out of the last six nights. Maybe its sad, but its just so damn delicious...I'm afraid that I'm getting to the point where I can't go to sleep without it  ...



Jay West Coast


----------



## Carrie (Feb 3, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Carrie...you and me both. I almost know the mini-infomercial medley by heart. Sad.
> 
> *sings* "I'm-the-one-who-wants-to-be-with you-Can-you-take-me-high-enough?-Heaven-isn't-too-far-away..."



Ashley!! You induced my first guffaw of the day. Nicely done.  


P.S. It's really not healthy, how much I love "Every Rose Has its Thorn." Not healthy at all.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 3, 2006)

Talking to my fiance about size-related issues makes me incredibly nervous.

=Divals


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I was only joking anyway. I hate most TV equally. (Hardly watched since 1968 - not kidding!)



Yes, I also like to spend a lot of time bettering myself by reading Proust and writing poetry.


ok, no I don't.


----------



## Jane (Feb 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I put a serial cable on my pc to a Fluke multi-meter and for the life of me, I just couldn't communicate with the Fluke, until I tested the serial cable; and then it dawned on me that I had used a straight-thru cable, instead of a null modem cable. Duh.


Sorry, all I heard was WHA WHA WHA, were you an adult on the Charlie Brown Specials?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 3, 2006)

I had sex in a U-Haul once. When I was married. Also in a hospital restroom. And one time in an upstairs bedroom of a real estate open house.

Married couples gotta get their freak on, y'know.


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I had sex in a U-Haul once. When I was married. .



Was your husband there, at the time?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> Was your husband there, at the time?


I think I had to start without him, but yes. By the end.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 3, 2006)

i'm a virgin and i'm 26. i think that's a little scary yet pretty cool.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I put a serial cable on my pc to a Fluke multi-meter and for the life of me, I just couldn't communicate with the Fluke, until I tested the serial cable; and then it dawned on me that I had used a straight-thru cable, instead of a null modem cable. Duh.



The Fluke multimeter is a device for electronic troubleshooting. "Whether you work on motors, generators, cables, or switch gear, the Fluke 1587/1577 Insulation Multimeters are ideally suited to help you with your tasks and at a cost that is far less than buying the two products." - from http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+1587+1577.htm , the company website.

To connect the Fluke to one's PC, one needs a null-modem cable, such as those once used with the program LapLink, to easily transfer data from one PC to another before home networks became commonplace. A straight-thru cable is for hooking up a modem to a PC.

However, upon inspection of the 1587/1577 user manual, I don't see a capability for connecting that device to a PC in any way at all. No USB, no serial, no parallel, no nothing.

Hope this explains enough to get the rep promised for explaining what Fuzzy says.

And, yes, my confession:

I am a rep points whore.


----------



## Satsurou (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> It's not like I'm gonna come over to [street address of Dim member] and pee in his or her litterbox!


In my case it would be difficult... my cat's litterbox is one of those that are not open. To avoid blowing it all over the floor when she "buries her things"


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

Satsurou said:


> In my case it would be difficult... my cat's litterbox is one of those that are not open. To avoid blowing it all over the floor when she "buries her things"



I'll work on my aim!


----------



## Jane (Feb 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I had sex in a U-Haul once. When I was married. Also in a hospital restroom. And one time in an upstairs bedroom of a real estate open house.
> 
> Married couples gotta get their freak on, y'know.


Bathroom in BF's parents home. It was the only bathroom, the door locks didn't work, and they were home.

"couples gotta get their freak on, y'know"


----------



## Satsurou (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'll work on my aim!


Geez... ok, but clean it all when you have finished.


----------



## Satsurou (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok, my confession, my confession... ok, I am a FA 

Um... I guess that doesn't count... ok, I like some japanimation, and sometimes I take one of the characters from those anime and draw them very, very fat. Now the confession: I prefer to draw them barefoot ^_^


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 3, 2006)

Oooh, wait! I just thought of a much more timely confession.

Once, on a cross-country flight where I was going straight to a party upon landing, I wanted to freshen up during a lay-over in Pittsburgh. I had the time and inclination to wash my hair in the airport restroom, and easily found shampoo and conditioner in a nearby gift shop, but what to do about a towel? 

Steelers fans already know where this is going.

My confession is not that I washed my hair in a public restroom, junkie-style, but that I blasphemously dried it with a bright gold "terrible towel," used to show team spirit from the stands. 

Had time to grab a damp cocktail before taking off, and in the airport bar... the great Franco Harris. Was tempted to have him sign my towel. But it was wet.

Go, Steelers!


----------



## Jane (Feb 3, 2006)

You used a "Terrible Towel" to dry your hair???????


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> To the sniffers above, ever notice how guys sometimes have a metalic smell, usually after they've been working a little but not hard enough to have gone full odiferous funk?




I love man stench. I loved when I was living with a man that was a contractor and OMG when he would come home I wanted the LOVIN' but he was always like "let me shower first" killed it, there is was dead on the floor all that lust gone to waste. 

:shocked:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok here is a confession. I once had sex in the car and the car was parked at an"adult book" store. Well me and my guy were really into the whole sex thing happening that we didnt realize that there were people watching. I was oddly aroused. It felt all the more better when I realized there was an audiance. 


Don't tell anyone about this OK


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 3, 2006)

Jane said:


> You used a "Terrible Towel" to dry your hair???????


It ain't like I shampooed with holy water, er nuthin.


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I love man stench. I loved when I was living with a man that was a contractor and OMG when he would come home I wanted the LOVIN' but he was always like "let me shower first" killed it, there is was dead on the floor all that lust gone to waste.
> 
> :shocked:



Yeah, i got this too! "Please baby, I'm rank, don't associate this smell with the lovin', I don't want you to associate my stink with the lovin'!" 

Boys, playing hard to get. me no likey!


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok here is a confession. I once had sex in the car and the car was parked at an"adult book" store. Well me and my guy were really into the whole sex thing happening that we didnt realize that there were people watching. I was oddly aroused. It felt all the more better when I realized there was an audiance.
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone about this OK



nicely done, 920.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> nicely done, 920.




Well you know I aim to please.


----------



## Tina (Feb 3, 2006)

I admit I'm puzzled. Sweat really does nothing for me, unless it's sweat worked up in the heat of passion. What's so great about a guy who's been working outside all day, dirty and sweaty? I get the pheremone thing, but... gah! I like to present a clean body to my lover and have one in return from him. Am I in the minority here?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> I admit I'm puzzled. Sweat really does nothing for me, unless it's sweat worked up in the heat of passion. What's so great about a guy who's been working outside all day, dirty and sweaty? I get the pheremone thing, but... gah! I like to present a clean body to my lover and have one in return from him. Am I in the minority here?




I dont know. I cant explain it at all Just turns me on. Not all the time just sometimes


----------



## Jane (Feb 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> It ain't like I shampooed with holy water, er nuthin.


YET!!!! We all know it's coming though, don't we. And if it leaves your hair beautiful and manageable....we'll all be raiding Catholic churches!!!!!!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hope this explains enough to get the rep promised for explaining what Fuzzy says.



Well, technically I gave away the point already--to Fuzzy for his non-answer/half-hearted answer to the question. But I gave you one two.

That's my confession as well. I'm easy. With points at least. I give them out on the least little whim.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> I admit I'm puzzled. Sweat really does nothing for me, unless it's sweat worked up in the heat of passion. What's so great about a guy who's been working outside all day, dirty and sweaty? I get the pheremone thing, but... gah! I like to present a clean body to my lover and have one in return from him. Am I in the minority here?



Nah, you're not alone. Clean is nice. But once a while a whiff of light man-smell is great, assuming it's the right man.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> ... But I gave you one two....


 
Right in the kisser?


----------



## Tina (Feb 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Nah, you're not alone. Clean is nice. But once a while a whiff of light man-smell is great, assuming it's the right man.



Yes, true. But still not a fan of the 'working outside all day' dirty and sweaty kind of thing.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 3, 2006)

:wubu: :eat1:   
I love to go to bufets just to see fat girls eat. Especcialy if they make numerous trips to the food.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Right in the kisser?



Haha. Damn that editing block. Couldn't you have caught that in the first 15 minutes for me, Sauce?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> :wubu: :eat1:
> I love to go to bufets just to see fat girls eat. Especcialy if they make numerous trips to the food.




Interesting. 

The socially aware fat girl generally makes one, maybe two trips to the buffet line, and never over heaps the plate. 

Similar to the "fat girls don't keep candy ON their desk, they keep it IN their desk" rule of thumb.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2006)

... or she sends her date to go get the food for her!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> ... or she sends her date to go get the food for her!




D'oh!! How do you know the secrets!!!?????

'Tis true, though. 

Another reason I need more dates!!

:eat1:


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2006)

For some reason, a guy can drag back a pig trough full of buffet food and nobody gives a care. Worst case, they say, "Whoa. He's a big guy, all right."

Woman does that, and out come the scathing comments.

I could be wrong, but does anyone ever try to "save" a fat guy by grabbing his food and throwing it away? Maybe the secret to getting plenty to eat on your own is to wear biker gear and a fake beard?


----------



## Jane (Feb 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> For some reason, a guy can drag back a pig trough full of buffet food and nobody gives a care. Worst case, they say, "Whoa. He's a big guy, all right."
> 
> Woman does that, and out come the scathing comments.



Scathing comment away, remember, people, I carry a 2x4...come on, asshole, say it.....just have the heuvos to say it.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2006)

Sometimes, if I'm sitting and watching tv and I have to pee, I'll just keep putting it off for about an hour while I wiggle around doing the pee-pee dance in my seat. 

Eventually, when I'm going to wet my pants, I finally go pee.

No wonder I have so many pee dreams.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2006)

Jane: You one fat bi- (CLANG!) Ow.

Note to self: Jane likes to kid around, but she likes to swing a 2x4 even more...

AnnMarie: You need DVR. That way, you PAUSE your show and can then liesurely use the facilities, return to your seat, RESUME the show and then use the slack time from the pausing to fast-forward through the commercials.

Anything less would be barbaric!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> AnnMarie: You need DVR. That way, you PAUSE your show and can then liesurely use the facilities, return to your seat, RESUME the show and then use the slack time from the pausing to fast-forward through the commercials.
> 
> Anything less would be barbaric!



I have DVR.


----------



## ripley (Feb 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sometimes, if I'm sitting and watching tv and I have to pee, I'll just keep putting it off for about an hour while I wiggle around doing the pee-pee dance in my seat.
> 
> Eventually, when I'm going to wet my pants, I finally go pee.
> 
> No wonder I have so many pee dreams.




Just use the litterbox.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 4, 2006)

I think I'm still more f***ed up in the head then I let myself believe.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I have DVR.



I "tsked" so much, the tip of my tongue and the spot just behind my incisors are worn raw. Ouch. 

I know, don't judge, don't judge... goodness knows I love watching women do the little dance you described and...



... could you make a video of it?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> My first crush was on Potsie.
> 
> As in Potsie Weber of Happy Days fame.
> 
> I think I was about 7 or something.


MY first crush (as a 4- or 5-year-old growing up in the '50s) was on Shirley Temple - I thought she was the same age as me. I didn't believe my mother when she told me that Shirley was HER age until she started appearing in "Shirley Temple Presents" as an adult.



I was crushed......


----------



## Tarella (Feb 4, 2006)

I have many confessions but one that happened on Thursday was an embarassing but funny situation. I was doing a child health clinic(immunization clinic) at another office to cover for two other nurses who had to be at another meeting that day. I got up from my swivel chair to get the mom who was cuddling her baby a booklet from the shelves beside me. When I sat down...BOOM...a loud bang plus a richocet of plastic pieces flew all over the place. My weight I guess helped crush the plastic roller ball break into a hundred pieces. The mother who was cuddling her baby jumped, I almost fell face first into the desk infront of me and the next door staff came running to see what the commotion was about. Alas, all they found was me, bent over picking up the shredded remains of the chair bottom. I was embarassed but they politely informed me that the chairs were probably 30 years old. 

So, I broke my first chair.....it wasnt eloquent or pretty but it definately was embarassing.

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Feb 4, 2006)

saucywench said:


> My favorite thing about the new boards?
> 
> All of the rep remarks you folks have sent to me. I treasure them.
> 
> ...


 You are so damn funny Cindy*S*

Tara


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I "tsked" so much, the tip of my tongue and the spot just behind my incisors are worn raw. Ouch.
> 
> I know, don't judge, don't judge... goodness knows I love watching women do the little dance you described and...
> 
> ...


Another case BLATANT spigot envy.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

Confess, Jane, confess.


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Confess, Jane, confess.


I had one confession....damn how many do you want?


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> MY first crush (as a 4- or 5-year-old growing up in the '50s) was on Shirley Temple - I thought she was the same age as me. I didn't believe my mother when she told me that Shirley was HER age until she started appearing in "Shirley Temple Presents" as an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> I was crushed......



well Wayne, as I was just reminded, that's the real definition of a crush--you get crushed! 

If that Shirley had known what was good for her, she would've looked you up!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 5, 2006)

Annmarie, what is interesting is that young fat girls that I have seen make numerous trips to the table but donot 
heap plates. They just go back for one or two things at a
time.  

p.s I have always liked your style. 

also I seen different age fat girls and fat ladies act differently at buffet restaurants. Very young big girls don't worry about how many times they get food. People over 30are very aware of how much food they get. Fat ladies that
are older worry alot less. Just my observation.


----------



## mejix (Feb 5, 2006)

a while back in the middle of the night i saw a dark figure looking at me from the entrance to my room. when the figure saw me he left down the corridor. i got up and -since i sleep naked- i grabbed all the bed sheets to follow it. while i'm doing this i'm half thinking this is really stupid, but do it anyway. _when i woke up_, very slowly, i was standing in the middle of the living room, of course all wrapped up in bed sheets staring at the orange light of the street. feeling kind of silly.

another time there was a big black hole in one of the walls in my room. somebody had come in to steal! as i'm standing alarmed in the room the hole slowly became my stereo.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

mejix said:


> a while back in the middle of the night i saw a dark figure looking at me from the entrance to my room. when the figure saw me he left down the corridor. i got up and -since i sleep naked- i grabbed all the bed sheets to follow it. while i'm doing this i'm half thinking this is really stupid, but do it anyway. _when i woke up_, very slowly, i was standing in the middle of the living room, of course all wrapped up in bed sheets staring at the orange light of the street. feeling kind of silly.
> 
> another time there was a big black hole in my room. somebody had come in to steal! as i'm standing alarmed in the room the hole slowly became my stereo.



Hmm. Do you by any chance brush your teeth with Crest's new "Peyote Expressions" toothpaste before going to bed?


----------



## rudeboy (Feb 5, 2006)

i always say that ipods are more trouble than they're worth, too costly, etc...yet i always find myself making sure mine's charged, and if i forget it at home i feel ill-prepared. Go irony go


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

I feel truly hideous this evening. I wish it wasn't too early to go to bed.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I feel truly hideous this evening. I wish it wasn't too early to go to bed.




But I bet you LOOK great!



And since when is it EVER too early to go to bed??


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> But I bet you LOOK great!
> 
> 
> 
> And since when is it EVER too early to go to bed??



LOL...thank you for the vote of confidence, muffin. And you're right, I think I'm going to kiss this day buh-bye and head for bed. Might take the laptop with me, though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 5, 2006)

I want a retractable Sharpie in every single color available.

:wubu: 

_(Don't judge me, I can't be the only person with an unhealthy interest office supplies.)_


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2006)

I want a new Mustang. In Yellow.


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I want a retractable Sharpie in every single color available.
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> _(Don't judge me, I can't be the only person with an unhealthy interest office supplies.)_



No, you're not. I've loved them since childhood, when trips to "the stationery store" were almost as fun as trips to the art store, and still do. I think it's fun to prepare for a new semester of school with great new pens and new school supplies.


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2006)

office/school supplies make me jizz myself.


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> office/school supplies make me jizz myself.



Wow! And I thought *I* liked it.  That was always the most fun before the school year started for me (and often just about the *only* fun I had during the school year, when I was young...), when we would go to the stationery store for supplies. The joy hasn't diminished. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2006)

Why you think I have a BA, MS, MA and now I'm going for an MPhil? It's the school supplies, man! The first ones are free and that's how they hook you, but I'm snorting a coupla Rollerball pens and injecting at least a box of Papermate mechanical pencils a DAY now!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> office/school supplies make me jizz myself.



Well said, Jes.


----------



## ripley (Feb 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> office/school supplies make me jizz myself.




A fresh notebook is a beautiful thing. That first page...ahhhhhhhh...I'm with you Jes!


----------



## goldenzim (Feb 6, 2006)

My girl makes me feel like flying. She's fat. And she's pretty. And she's mine. Would that everything was as lovely as she is.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 6, 2006)

I had leftover Beef Stroganoff for breakfast. It's not yet 10am and I jolly well smell like a winery.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> office/school supplies make me jizz myself.




OMG I havent heard that expression in years. That word cracks me up.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

I remember the purple mimeograph sheets we'd get in school before the invention of cheap copiers.

I got so high on them... SNNIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I remember the purple mimeograph sheets we'd get in school before the invention of cheap copiers.
> 
> I got so high on them... SNNIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!



I remember those!! And your fingers would get all inky and purple! Ahh, sweet nostalgia.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2006)

I love doing laundry. Sometimes, I'll lift the machine's lid, and just watch the drum going round/back and forth. It's so soothing and calming. And the suds. And the clean smell. Like cheap, cheap therapy.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been sitting here at my desk working since 7:30am, and my arse is very, very sore, despite the ample padding.

I feel kinda gypped.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm trying that AnnMarie thing... I REALLY gotta go now, but I'll hold out some more before heading down the hall...

There's a thrill component to this, all right.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'm trying that AnnMarie thing... I REALLY gotta go now, but I'll hold out some more before heading down the hall...
> 
> There's a thrill component to this, all right.



We can hold it together, I'm working (see next random confession) and I've had to go for about 45 mins now. 

Now that I actually typed it, it's worse, I might not make it much longer.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2006)

Starts preparing to do dishes by *running water*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 6, 2006)

I have 3 projects "due" on Friday (due it somewhat fluid in my biz, but that's the deadline I've been given) and I'm getting really panicked about finishing them on time. I work well (consistently and accurately) under stress, but the stress itself really bothers me mentally. 

I don't know why I always do these things to myself. Blah.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 6, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Starts preparing to do dishes by *running water*




HA! You think you're dealing with an amateur here?? 

hahahahaha I laugh at your attempt to.... (ok, either you or nature won out)


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> HA! You think you're dealing with an amateur here??
> 
> hahahahaha I laugh at your attempt to.... (ok, either you or nature won out)



Heavens, no. I fully respect everyone's smartass ability here. :bow: :bow: 

I really get very few zingers, but the few I do manage to do are usually pretty good, or I get lucky with the timing. Just can't pass up a good oportunity when it presents itself.


----------



## mejix (Feb 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> I love doing laundry. Sometimes, I'll lift the machine's lid, and just watch the drum going round/back and forth. It's so soothing and calming. And the suds. And the clean smell. Like cheap, cheap therapy.



i do like removing the lint from the dryer thingy.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2006)

mejix said:


> i do like removing the lint from the dryer thingy.



I just keep thinking we're perfect for one another. Would you like the W/D as a combo unit, or side by side, my love?


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 7, 2006)

Florida apartment rent... *cough* $805 *cough*


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't know why I always do these things to myself. Blah.



Why do something today, when you can put it off until tomorrow?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2006)

Steep grade.. Up ahead.. slow me down.. makin' no time...
Gotta keep on... Rollin'....


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like 80's music.


----------



## ripley (Feb 7, 2006)

Since this is *The thread for random single confessions*, I will confess that I'm random. And single.


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 7, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Florida apartment rent... *cough* $805 *cough*




Brooklyn apartment rent... *cough* $1,100 *choke*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 7, 2006)

Dallas house mortgage... *cough*under a grand*hack wheeze*


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I like 80's music.



That shouldn't be a confession; it should be a proud proclamation.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 7, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> OMG I havent heard that expression in years. That word cracks me up.


 
When I take my dog with me to the store (yes, I leave the window cracked, and I'm not in there for long) I come back to nose jizz all over the windows.

In the spring, when the trees do their pollen thing, they leave a sea of yellow tree jizz all over my car.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 7, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I remember the purple mimeograph sheets we'd get in school before the invention of cheap copiers.
> 
> I got so high on them... SNNIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!


 
Me too, me too! And I love sniffing Sharpies (reference AnnMarie's posts.)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I like 80's music.




Who doesn't


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> I peed in the litter box once (just a teeeeny bit. Just to see what it was like, for a cat. It fizzes! who knew that? Me!)
> 
> Please immediately delete this admission from your memory once you move to the next post!



You are welcome to pee in my litterbox anytime


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 7, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I like eating scabs, particularly my own, but I'll chow down on someone else's, if given the opportunity.


ok i just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Hmm. Do you by any chance brush your teeth with Crest's new "Peyote Expressions" toothpaste before going to bed?


LMAO oh gawd you are a riot!! I think my spleen is bursting!!


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok my confession is I like to pretend I am totally helpless when it comes to mechanical things just so men will do whatever I need done for me. *sigh* I feel so evil because I CAN do them myself. Now that I have made this confession, I will change my own flat tires...NOT


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

LisaInNC said:


> ok i just threw up a little in my mouth



See?
Jes cool, Fatlane gross.

Another from me: I have a "very nice looking cervix."

So put THAT into your pipes and smoke it, dawgs!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Another from me: I have a "very nice looking cervix."




Prove it. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3564


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Prove it. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3564



I will have the doctor fax the pix over STAT.

She wanted a med student in the room with us. Hmmn. 

A few years ago, I was told I have a 'lovely uterus.' I swear, I smiled all damned day and when people asked why, I said: I was told I have a lovely uterus this morning!

Some people like me and others really don't.


----------



## jamie (Feb 7, 2006)

lexington apartment with a sunroom and a nice fireplace - *woohoo* $550 *whippee*

Sorry... finally living in the boonies was good for something .


----------



## Jane (Feb 7, 2006)

My half of rent on a four bedroom 3 bath house in OKC (with a two-person Jacuzzi tub) $575.00


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm attracted to big butts. i guess every other guy[or gilr] is.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 7, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Dallas house mortgage... *cough*under a grand*hack wheeze*



My sister lives in Houston. They just bought this brand new, 4 bedroom, gorgeous brick mansion of a home for $167,000.

My 3 bedroom home in a Northern suburb of Minneapolis/St Paul is a lot smaller, far more modest in appearance, 15 years older, with nary a brick in sight - and is worth more than $300,000. Homes in this neighborhood are selling for that, and more. That's not an enormous sum to pay here - it's average.

My sister's home would easily cost $500,000+ here, and depending on the neighborhood, could be even more. 

And the cost of living index puts Houston right on par with Minneapolis, salary-wise. And y'all don't even have to contend with freezing cold, blizzardy 8 months of winter.


----------



## Isa (Feb 7, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> My sister lives in Houston. They just bought this brand new, 4 bedroom, gorgeous brick mansion of a home for $167,000.
> 
> My 3 bedroom home in a Northern suburb of Minneapolis/St Paul is a lot smaller, far more modest in appearance, 15 years older, with nary a brick in sight - and is worth more than $300,000. Homes in this neighborhood are selling for that, and more. That's not an enormous sum to pay here - it's average.
> 
> ...



So Traci...when ya moving?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 7, 2006)

Come on down! We LOVE it when the seasons don't change!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Brooklyn apartment rent... *cough* $1,100 *choke*



That's a lot cheaper than I would have thought. Many apartments around here are similarly priced.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2006)

More random confessions (although not single):

Even though I'm a pretty nice guy, I wouldn't consider myself a "people person".

I'm very picky about who I hang around with (in real life, not on the internet). Things like political views may determine whether or not I associate with someone in my free time.

I read a lot.

I've never used drugs. Not even marijuana.

I'm a good cook, but I rarely cook anything other than with a microwave oven.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2006)

I ate way too much spaghetti this evening. Oof.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Since getting wireless in my house, several conversations that I've had online have been made from the toilet.


----------



## Laura in IA (Feb 7, 2006)

A website you should all check out....

www.postsecret.com

People create these elaborate postcards telling their secrets. Many people talk about how freeing and theraputic they are. They change every Sunday and every week I laugh, cry or feel so bad for some of these people. Some are outright hilarious.

Have fun!

One of my random secrets? When I leave my apt. for the weekend...I say "Have a good weekend, little apartment...Stay safe." Usually it is just in my head, but sometimes as I'm leaving.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Laura in IA said:


> A website you should all check out....
> 
> www.postsecret.com
> 
> People create these elaborate postcards telling their secrets. Many people talk about how freeing and theraputic they are. They change every Sunday and every week I laugh, cry or feel so bad for some of these people. Some are outright hilarious.



I have the book that goes with the site. It's great.

However, I will tell a secret- I was almost brought to tears a couple times while reading it.


----------



## MickeyB (Feb 7, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> In 1969, then-president Nixon came to my home town of Morristown, NJ - I was a 16-year-old high school junior at the time.
> 
> As his limo went by, he waved at me with his entire right hand, I waved back with my right middle finger.



What a rebel.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Feb 7, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> i'm attracted to big butts. i guess every other guy[or gilr] is.


Big butts rock.:wubu:


----------



## jamie (Feb 7, 2006)

Before I began shacking up with my boyfriend, I had such a fear of fire starting while I was away, that I would unplug nearly everything in the house before leaving.

I still want to do it, but it is not worth the teasing (read nagging) I get from him, so I secretly go behind him and unplug little things.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I have the book that goes with the site. It's great.
> 
> However, I will tell a secret- I was almost brought to tears a couple times while reading it.



The one where the sender says something to the effect of: all my family and friends think I died in the WTC attacks.

That one just floored me. I think about it now and then (don't know if it's true, or art)


----------



## ripley (Feb 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm very picky about who I hang around with (in real life, not on the internet).





Hey! We're not _that_ bad!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2006)

ripley said:


> Hey! We're not _that_ bad!



We're even worse.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

I must confess, I love nibbling on my kitties ear as a form of affection. I love nibbling on her ear---I mean, I REALLY love nibbling on her ear!!:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 8, 2006)

Sometimes, when I'm in KY, I go to this house where no one is home and I run around randomly plugging in things that have been carefully unplugged by some overly cautious homeowner.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Feb 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why you think I have a BA, MS, MA and now I'm going for an MPhil? It's the school supplies, man!



Confession time: Until just now, I thought the MPhil degree was exclusively European. Unless you're confusing an MA in Philosophy, which I doubt you are.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 8, 2006)

ripley said:


> Hey! We're not _that_ bad!



As long as people are polite, I'm not very picky when it comes to chatting with people on the internet. It's with real-life friendships that I'm picky.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 8, 2006)

I like corn.


----------



## jamie (Feb 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sometimes, when I'm in KY, I go to this house where no one is home and I run around randomly plugging in things that have been carefully unplugged by some overly cautious homeowner.




Dude, that is just so wrong. I think that red is making you too rebellious. I fully expect to see a leather jacket and a Harley within the month. *saying a rosary for your soul*


----------



## Jane (Feb 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> We're even worse.


THAT's what I love about us. :smitten:


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2006)

OnAnotherPlanet said:


> Confession time: Until just now, I thought the MPhil degree was exclusively European. Unless you're confusing an MA in Philosophy, which I doubt you are.



Planet, the MPhil here is offered only to those students who are sexy. Sorry, make that: SEXAH.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> We're even worse.




yeah isay we're downright horrible. and you guys love it!


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been driving for 18 years, and since moving to NY my license expired.
Now I have to take the whole test over, and I'm scared... lol.

Can you believe it? How Silly I am!


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I like corn.



corn makes me gag and choke. i just cant eat the stuff and i despise the smell of it. yuck!


----------



## Mini (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm addicted to granola, tuna and coffee. Seriously.

I love early Seagal flicks. "That's for my wife! Fuckyouanddie!"

I'm kinda pissed that Canada doesn't have a 2nd ammendment.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2006)

I like to do it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 8, 2006)

jamie said:


> Dude, that is just so wrong. I think that red is making you too rebellious. I fully expect to see a leather jacket and a Harley within the month. *saying a rosary for your soul*




Good, I'll take all the rosaries I can get. Between you and my mom I might have a chance!


----------



## Tarella (Feb 8, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> My sister lives in Houston. They just bought this brand new, 4 bedroom, gorgeous brick mansion of a home for $167,000.
> 
> My 3 bedroom home in a Northern suburb of Minneapolis/St Paul is a lot smaller, far more modest in appearance, 15 years older, with nary a brick in sight - and is worth more than $300,000. Homes in this neighborhood are selling for that, and more. That's not an enormous sum to pay here - it's average.
> 
> ...


Traci, Its probably because you live in God's country...the further north...the more expensive*winks*.

My sister used to live in Minneapolis and for a northerly midwestern city, the housing prices seem ridiculous...I bet that changes soon though. 

Tara


----------



## leighcy (Feb 8, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have a sensitivity to prolonged contact with direct sunlight. Good thing I'm a night person.



I have the same thing. Sunlight hurts my eyes, and if I'm in it too long I start to feel a bit nauseous. I'd live in the dark full time if I could.


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 8, 2006)

Makes sense.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 8, 2006)

leighcy said:


> I have the same thing. Sunlight hurts my eyes, and if I'm in it too long I start to feel a bit nauseous. I'd live in the dark full time if I could.



ME TOO ME TOO!! The bright sun really hurts my eyes. I keep the shades drawn in my house when I am alone. My roomie likes to have the shades up so I deal with it (but really do dislike it).

I figure she would be more miserable with the shades drawn than I am with them up.

One, one more confession - apparently I'm a martyr.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 8, 2006)

I love women! I respect them so much I stay the hell away from them


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd give up Chocolate.. but I'm no quitter!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd make a comforter, but I'm no quilter!


----------



## mejix (Feb 9, 2006)

what does neil diamond's hairdo mean?


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2006)

Tragdor said:


> I love women! I respect them so much I stay the hell away from them



Ah don't do that! We already respect ourselves, so you don't have to do all that respectin'. You can get a little closer!

I like shiny, glossy magazines (but I'm too cheap to buy most of them) of a non-world-news variety.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love Barq's Root Beer. I need some right now. Give it to me right now! 

You're not giving it to me! Give it to me faster!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

A lot of the time I find myself very suspiscious about people. Even my family. I always think they're trying to kill me or something.

These feelings are stronger at night, for whatever reason. But then again, I think that just about everything is out to kill me at night.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've added a Slim Fast to every meal, but the weight still isn't coming off.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

Late at night back in '84, my high school friends and I snuck into the movie "Perils of Gwendoline". (It was a teenage titty movie)


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I've added a Slim Fast to every meal, but the weight still isn't coming off.




Uhhh.... I think it's replace a meal, not add to. 

That _might_ be the problem.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh Damn. I guess I better eliminate the Ben & Jerry's in it too.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm considering taking up yoga. It may help relieve some of my stress from work. Over the last year or so, my knees have started to ache. Maybe the yoga will help with that, too.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not lazy, I just have NO idea how to work the right half of my brain.

also i don't understand love.

aaron&#163;


----------



## Ash (Feb 9, 2006)

I am afraid of birds. They freak me out!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I am afraid of birds. They freak me out!



I'm going to go along with that because the "I don't like them!" hasn't been working that well for me. Apparently loving fuzzy animals isn't enough, you've got to love the birds as well??


----------



## ripley (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I need some right now. Give it to me right now!
> 
> You're not giving it to me! Give it to me faster!



I confess that I had naughty thoughts about this a little.


----------



## Ash (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, going for the extreme usually draws less questions. For example, I used to say "I don't like strawberries" and get the "but...why?" responses. So now, I just fib a little and say that I'm allergic to them. A little dishonest, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

I like to be specific when people say, "How are you doing today?"


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2006)

Aaron is the only half-naked man I've seen in weeks and weeks and my only prospect, too. I hope he shows us more, and soon.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm going to go along with that because the "I don't like them!" hasn't been working that well for me. Apparently loving fuzzy animals isn't enough, you've got to love the birds as well??



Easy solution:

"I saw _The Birds_ at too young an age. Scarred me for life, I'm afraid of birds now."

Works for my fear of the dark, only I use _Alien_ as my excuse.


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2006)

I worry, far too much, about the death of my parents, and then I worry about worrying about it.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 9, 2006)

i want to be the keyboardist and/or singer of at least three different industrial rock bands. but not at the same time. just within a 4 year period. i already was in one called "omen faculty so i got two more.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a severe phobia of all things dental-related. If people start talking about horrible tooth/mouth things (like wisdom teeth) in my vicinity I get so upset that I usually end up crying. 

Mortifying, but I can't help it.


----------



## jamie (Feb 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I have a severe phobia of all things dental-related. If people start talking about horrible tooth/mouth things (like wisdom teeth) in my vicinity I get so upset that I usually end up crying.
> 
> Mortifying, but I can't help it.




I guess you shouldn't open that Valentine gift I sent. I really thought you would like having one of my molars to hold on to. Sorry. Bad call. I will send chocolate right away.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2006)

jamie said:


> I guess you shouldn't open that Valentine gift I sent. I really thought you would like having one of my molars to hold on to. Sorry. Bad call. I will send chocolate right away.



YOU ARE MEAN. 

I'm going to sell your smelly old black tooth on eBay and make a fortune. THEN you'll be sorry.


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2006)

I would say my one uncontrollable irrational fear is stroooong wind (like the type you get when you're waiting for the subway, as the train pulls in. That in-your-face wind). It started years back when I was on a train going through the corner of Italy from France to Switzerland, I'm pretty sure. It's freaked me out ever since.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, due to a combination of factors, I'm depressed. Nothing I haven't dealt with before. It'll pass over in a few days if it's a typical episode.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 9, 2006)

I downloaded scads of Air Supply songs on a Russian website. I am not ashamed!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just ate a bowl of sour cream and cheddar Lays(tm) potato chips with ketchup poured all over and nuked.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Apparently loving fuzzy animals isn't enough...



Hey, I need all the love I can get!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> I worry, far too much, about the death of my parents, and then I worry about worrying about it.



I bought mine a portable defibrillator for Christmas. Now I worry that if they need to use it, they won't be able to figure out how (just bringing the DVD player to life is a tough one for these folks lol).


----------



## rainyday (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I just ate a bowl of sour cream and cheddar Lays(tm) potato chips with ketchup poured all over and nuked.



Fuzzy, I think it's wise you decided to share that recipe here and not on the Foodie Board.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I just ate a bowl of sour cream and cheddar Lays(tm) potato chips with ketchup poured all over and nuked.



And..... where's the problem?? LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I bought mine a portable defibrillator for Christmas. Now I worry that if they need to use it, they won't be able to figure out how (just bringing the DVD player to life is a tough one for these folks lol).



Wow, that is a REALLY good idea! I should look into that... super expensive?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> And..... where's the problem?? LOL




Awesome emoticosmilethingy!!!


----------



## Jane (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Well, due to a combination of factors, I'm depressed. Nothing I haven't dealt with before. It'll pass over in a few days if it's a typical episode.


Anything we can do to cheer you up, my friend, let us know.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> Anything we can do to cheer you up, my friend, let us know.



Money usually perks me right up.  

No, seriously, it's great for my condition. If any of you have some money just laying about the place, not doing anything, send it my way and I'll put it to good use!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Money usually perks me right up.
> 
> No, seriously, it's great for my condition. If any of you have some money just laying about the place, not doing anything, send it my way and I'll put it to good use!



If I send money and cheer you up, do I get a free subscription to your site?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

Depends on how much money you send.


----------



## ripley (Feb 9, 2006)

I like Ramen noodles, even when I am not broke. They are full of wavy goodness.:eat2:


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 9, 2006)

1) I have a mad yen for British actor David Warner. (yes, I KNOW I've already shared that here....)

2) But I'm not exactly sure what I'd DO with David Warner if I had him here. 

3) My husband knows nothing about fact #1. 

4) My husband DOES know I have too many damn pieces of clothing that are black, and says if I bring one more black item into the house, there's going to be trouble. 

5) I currently have two dresses out on order. 

6) Guess what color they are. 

7) If you don't hear from me again, you'll know what happened. 

8) Hope he buries me in black.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> 1) I have a mad yen for British actor David Warner. (yes, I KNOW I've already shared that here....)
> 
> 2) But I'm not exactly sure what I'd DO with David Warner if I had him here.
> 
> ...



Sounds like he won't have a choice about #8!


----------



## Ash (Feb 10, 2006)

Confession:

I saw Wicked on Broadway in July, and I've been listening to the Original Cast Recording (and singing along) at least a few times a week ever since. I <3.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, that is a REALLY good idea! I should look into that... super expensive?



Not cheap, but if you consider what'd you pay/give up/sell to bring them back if something happened it seems like a pittance. In a few years they should be more reasonable though. They've already gone down since they first came out.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm deathly afraid of horses. and deep water. but horses way more, cuz i can fight a fish. horses...not so much. they're monsters.

aaron£


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i'm deathly afraid of horses. and deep water. but horses way more, cuz i can fight a fish. horses...not so much. they're monsters.



What about sharks? Or piranhas?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2006)

I have to get up early in the morning for my job, but I would rather sleep all day and stay up all night.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 10, 2006)

Even though I DO get migraines about once a week... sometimes when I don't feel like going to my in-laws' home I fake one to stay home alone.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Feb 10, 2006)

I own the westlife "greatest hits so far" cd and I love it :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm convinced I could land a jet or resect a liver because I've watched the Made For TV movie and/or real medical tv shows about those things.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2006)

I watched _Starship Troopers_ for the first time ever last night. All morning I've been thinking about and trying to phrase, as if for an essay, why the USCMC (_Aliens_) is superior to the M.I. (_Starship Troopers_).


----------



## 4honor (Feb 10, 2006)

I often rewrite in my head the movies I have seen


----------



## Jane (Feb 10, 2006)

4honor said:


> I often rewrite in my head the movies I have seen


I do that with house plans. I can never just look at one and think that it's all it could be.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sounds like he won't have a choice about #8!




Actually, AM, you're right! He's have to do some real digging in the back of the closet to do otherwise!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

I confess that I have the irresistible urge to go alpine skiing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i'm deathly afraid of horses. and deep water. but horses way more, cuz i can fight a fish. horses...not so much. they're monsters.
> 
> aaron£



Man, water polo must FREAK you out!!!!


*waits patiently for rimshot*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm convinced I could land a jet or resect a liver because I've watched the Made For TV movie and/or real medical tv shows about those things.



hahaha... I once watched a vasectomy reversal and knee replacement from beginning to end (The Operation, BEST show ever, don't think it's still on... was HBO I think?). I was pretty sure I could do it if I had to (more sure about the vasectomy reversal), and may have even said something similar to "It's not that complicated.... really."

:bow:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2006)

my knee hurts, it makes me walk like John Wayne


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

*chicka chick-a*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 10, 2006)

Oooooohh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm hooked on CSI. I try to watch all three--the original, Miami, and NY. It's been irritating me that they have so many reruns during the middle of the season.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I'm hooked on CSI. I try to watch all three--the original, Miami, and NY. It's been irritating me that they have so many reruns during the middle of the season.



Yeah, and I suspect there will be a lot more of that during the Olympics. Most networks put a bunch of reruns on if they think they can't win the time slot. 

Poo.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 10, 2006)

I watch professional wrestling, and I like it!
:shocked:


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2006)

I really want to see the John Wayne Bobbitt porn flick.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 11, 2006)

Ever since I read somewhere that fat people are more likely to spontaneously combust, I sometimes feel myself for hot spots.

Okay, not really, but I do wonder about it.


----------



## Krazykhat (Feb 11, 2006)

I honest to God can't beleive it's not butter!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ever since I read somewhere that fat people are more likely to spontaneously combust, I sometimes feel myself for hot spots.



The mind boggles with comebacks to that one, rainy. But I'm being good today. Well, at least, this morning, anyway.


----------



## jamie (Feb 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ever since I read somewhere that fat people are more likely to spontaneously combust, I sometimes feel myself for hot spots.
> 
> Okay, not really, but I do wonder about it.



When I was younger, my family told me about this lady at the Dairy Freeze who had to have the ambulance called because her legs were so fat they just split open when she was there eating one day. I got this horrible mental picture in my head and would sit around and worry about the "splitting open" factor. As I got older and all of my weight went to my legs, I would look at them and feel them for tightness and look for vulnerable split-likely areas.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG, that's disgusting, jamie. :shocked: Wonder if she had lymphedema.


----------



## jamie (Feb 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> OMG, that's disgusting, jamie. :shocked: Wonder if she had lymphedema.


 
Mmms.. I dunno. I have almost convinced myself that they were making the whole thing up. They (My stepfather and uncles) said all sorts of things to get me to try and lose weight. For years I was convinced it was a varicose vein that did it to her. When I got my first one on the back of my thigh, I would rub my hand over it all the time, just to you know...check on it. I was so afraid of cutting it while shaving it and dying in the shower from a split leg. 

Sorry for the grossness.. I should have put a do not read while feeling squeamish warning .


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2006)

Heh. That's okay. Well, I know that with lymphedema the skin can weep, and it can feel like it's going to split. But yeah, I've never seen anything like it -- nor spontaneous combustion; though they say you shouldn't get in and out of your car when you're pumping gas because you can build up a static charge that can make the gas fumes alight and catch you on fire. Read it in the news last year and apparently it's happened to some people.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 11, 2006)

That HAD to be made up. They set it at a food place with her eating high-calorie treats. (But honestly, as a kid I'd have believed that too and been feeling my legs as well). Meanies they were!



jamie said:


> Mmms.. I dunno. I have almost convinced myself that they were making the whole thing up. They (My stepfather and uncles) said all sorts of things to get me to try and lose weight. For years I was convinced it was a varicose vein that did it to her. When I got my first one on the back of my thigh, I would rub my hand over it all the time, just to you know...check on it. I was so afraid of cutting it while shaving it and dying in the shower from a split leg.
> 
> Sorry for the grossness.. I should have put a do not read while feeling squeamish warning .


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a long list of confessions:

1. Johnson and Johnson's "A baby changes everything" campaign makes me bawl every damn time I watch one of the commericials.

2. I cry during movies, tv shows, commericals..emails..whether they are happy or sad.

3. I pray every night for the love of my life to show up

4. I like popping pimples

5. I'm a slob..I hate cleaning my room..I have a hamper that the clothes never make it into.

6. I'm not very good with washing the makeup off my face...

7. I totally hate shopping.

8. I love cheese.

9. I want to go to Italy

10. I have BABY FEVER


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

Kids are Cool.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Kids are Cool.



And they're useful because you can make them do chores like raking leaves and washing the car.


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2006)

I develop crushes easily and then they come back to bite me in the ass.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I develop crushes easily and then they come back to bite me in the ass.



You're exaggerating. I RARELY hold it over your head.


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2006)

the nice thing about my girl crushes is that they're usually not a problem.

boy the boys? oy.


----------



## missaf (Feb 12, 2006)

When people disappear from the boards without a word I get paranoid!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2006)

missaf said:


> When people disappear from the boards without a word I get paranoid!



I used to get that way, but sometimes people lose the internet connection, or their computer does the big firework. Or they YAGE* never to be seen until they just can't stay away any longer.

The ones that go, and aren't seen for years, I just miss them.


[ *YAGE - Yet Another Grand Exit
When someone gets all pissed off and posts: "F*CK YOU AND YOUR DOG TOTO TOO! I'M NEVER COMING BACK!" ]


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 12, 2006)

Ryan said:


> What about sharks? Or piranhas?



if you punch a shark in the nose it'll leave you alone cuz it knows you mean business. piranhas...they're small. i'd just eat their tails off one be one.

horses...nightmare creatures, dude. give one a good, long look...you'll soon agree.

aaron£
antiquestrian

ps-new confession...can't think of one. just go to the "one person from your past thread" for my new answer.


----------



## ripley (Feb 12, 2006)

What about miniature horses? Smaller scale evil?  

View attachment horse_car_inkok101_5912785.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an essay due tomorrow. The draft of it, at least.

I've been sitting around all day and I haven't put a single word down. I have NO idea what to write, and I can't even explain what the essay is about.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2006)

I made shepherd's pie and biscuits for dinner.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2006)

I dream when I am awake.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an obsessive love for the egg foo young made by a local Chinese place. :eat2:


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm just obsessive.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 12, 2006)

I can't stand the sound of metal scraping against metal...its like nails on a chalkboard for me


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2006)

I wrote one paragraph of the aforementioned essay. I emailed it to my professor, as per his instructions. Now he's going to be expecting an essay, but all I did was pull a paragraph outta my ass...


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2006)

I scrape my nails on the chalkboard just to see who can't stand that sound.

I even bring a mini-chalkboard with me, just in case one isn't otherwise handy.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, Blackjack, it sounds like the only thing to do is to reach up in there and see if you can pull any more out. It's all homework for me, too. Yech.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Well, Blackjack, it sounds like the only thing to do is to reach up in there and see if you can pull any more out.



I would if today hadn't been so lousy. I shouldn't even be here at work- I work at a gas station. We had _maybe_ 50 people the whole day. I've been shovelling the snow and cleaning off cars for the past 3 hours, without gloves or a hat, because I expected to be sitting inside, nice and warm.

So, my essay isn't getting done, because I've been denied my R&R for too long on a day that's practically designed for it.

I wish I had the guts to quit.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry, Blackjack. That sounds purely miserable.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I would if today hadn't been so lousy. I shouldn't even be here at work- I work at a gas station. We had _maybe_ 50 people the whole day. I've been shovelling the snow and cleaning off cars for the past 3 hours, without gloves or a hat, because I expected to be sitting inside, nice and warm.
> 
> So, my essay isn't getting done, because I've been denied my R&R for too long on a day that's practically designed for it.
> 
> I wish I had the guts to quit.



Just "spill" gas all over the place and drop a match. Blame it on some guy with a cell phone. 

When it burns to the ground, you won't have to deal with the emotional stress of quitting a job: your job will quit _you._


----------



## Carrie (Feb 13, 2006)

Gah. Bad night.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Gah. Bad night.



Awww, sorry honey. Want some of my frosted sugar cookies?


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

I sometimes feel like I'm way too intuitive. Just once I'd like to be clueless about things that have the potential to hurt me.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2006)

Some people find my sense of humor offensive.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 13, 2006)

I am afraid and nervous to go to any restaurant where I 
think everyone will be skinny, I especially can't relax
at "trendy" places.  It will ruin my experience.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2006)

It will be my birthday soon.


----------



## Ash (Feb 13, 2006)

I was nearly stuck in a booth at a popular chain restaurant the other day. I was horrified.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> It will be my birthday soon.



Mine as well. On the 19th. Not that I want it to be. I'm fine at this age, thanks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

I've put my nekked ass on my profile.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I've put my nekked ass on my profile.



:shocked: :shocked: 

I thought you'd be Fuzzy-er.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

A messy desk is the sign of a clean mind.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

So does that mean a clean desk is the sign of a dirty mind? Guess that tells me where I stand.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that I have a great ass


----------



## rainyday (Feb 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A messy desk is the sign of a clean mind.



My mind is immaculate then.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

That's what my mum used to call me when I was little... Fuzzy Bum.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Awww, sorry honey. Want some of my frosted sugar cookies?



Yes, please! I haven't had those in ages.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I have a great ass, too. I was lying in bed last night, and I passed a hand over it and gave a little squeeze and thought: hot DAMN!


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 13, 2006)

i tend to pick away at my scabs and now i'm a walking scar. BLAH! seriously i do that. i'm gross.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't tell anyone when my birthday is, but I will gladly say my age. And I usually round it up. 

38.


----------



## ripley (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that happy, successful people are lucky and know secrets that I don't.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

Quitters Never Win, And Winners Never Quit.
But those who never win and never quit are idiots.

-Despair Poster for STUPIDITY
---------------------------------------------------------
If you can't do something well,
Learn to enjoy doing it poorly.

-Despair Poster for INEPTITUDE
---------------------------------------------------------
If we don't take care of the customer,
Maybe they'll stop bugging us.

-Despair Poster for APATHY


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like the least normal person on Earth.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think that happy, successful people are lucky and know secrets that I don't.



Want some of mine? 


Persistence, persistence, persistence.
Become the most positive and enthusiastic person you know.
Commit yourself to quality.
Commit yourself to constant improvement.
Understand that happiness is not based on possessions, power or prestige, but on relationships with people you love and respect.
Be a self starter.
Give people more than they expect and do it cheerfully.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I don't tell anyone when my birthday is, but I will gladly say my age. And I usually round it up.
> 
> 38.



I round it up too. I think its because I keep thinking about the age I'm going to be, rather than the one I am now.

38.


----------



## ripley (Feb 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Want some of mine?
> 
> 
> Persistence, persistence, persistence.
> ...




Thanks CuteSexyFuzzy.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2006)

Odd: I've been dancing for the past 10 minutes.

Embarassing: To "Jump (For My Love)", by the Pointer Sisters.

Embarassing #2: From the _Love Actually_ soundtrack.

Embarassing #3: Because I stole the CD from my sister and put the song on by accident while making a playlist of songs for Valentine's Day.

The rhythm just got to me....

Depressing: And I found out that I'm a worse dancer than Hugh Grant


----------



## Rosie (Feb 14, 2006)

Up here in Canada we call that the "Trudeau Salute" lol


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2006)

Top secret bumping!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 15, 2006)

Jes, you have my attention, tell me more!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2006)

And I thought Happiness was Lubbock, Texas in my rearview mirror...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

I feel queasy. 

I think it might have been the tortilla chip and onion dip dinner, followed closely by an English muffin with peanut butter dessert.


----------



## ripley (Feb 15, 2006)

Did blackjack use invisible ink?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I feel queasy.
> 
> I think it might have been the tortilla chip and onion dip dinner, followed closely by an English muffin with peanut butter dessert.



hmmmm... *YIKES*


(((((AnnMarie)))))

hope you feel better.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> Did blackjack use invisible ink?




He sure did!  


Blackjack said:


> Top secret bumping!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> hmmmm... *YIKES*
> 
> 
> (((((AnnMarie)))))
> ...



Thanks, swampy. I think I'm going to go to bed... maybe laying down will fix it. 

*gah*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 15, 2006)

Great. Now I need to go back and highlight everything for the SECRET MESSAGES.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a wee lil' bit hungover.


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Jes, you have my attention, tell me more!



Hahaha. Anyone here will tell you--I'm completely obsessed with my own behind. I'll spare everyone more pain, but you can search out a thread about it on another board (just which one I can't now recall. Maybe elseswhere here?)


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm a wee lil' bit hungover.



and i'm still waiting for INFORMATION.

hmmm. I....wonder, now....


----------



## Carrie (Feb 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> and i'm still waiting for INFORMATION.
> 
> hmmm. I....wonder, now....



Clear out your PM box, ya PM hussy.


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Clear out your PM box, ya PM hussy.



I know, I know. My box got filled on valentine's day. what can I say? *wink*


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I know, I know. My box got filled on valentine's day. what can I say? *wink*




I am not going to even touch that one!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> and i'm still waiting for INFORMATION.



So is Number Two.
Did I just make another _Prisoner_ reference? I think I did!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 15, 2006)

I just got a bigger PM box.

YOU CAN, TOO!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got an open, half-empty carton of Cookies-n-Cream in my lap.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm considering starting my own goddess-worshipping secret society. Does the name "Priory of Ryan" (a play on words of "Priory of Sion") sound okay?


----------



## ripley (Feb 16, 2006)

I confess I am posting this because I only have two more (one now  ) to go till 100 posts.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm considering starting my own goddess-worshipping secret society. Does the name "Priory of Ryan" (a play on words of "Priory of Sion") sound okay?



I vigorously approve of this idea.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I vigorously approve of this idea.



You would. Heathurn!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 16, 2006)

I think I would be a herthurn.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

I keep trying to make a recording of my voice for another thread, but I don't like the way I sound.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Been listening to self-help tapes 24/7 lately, Dr. Heartburn's "Say Goodbye to Heartburn Forever". The name is a coincidence.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Feb 17, 2006)

i am trying to control my sarcasm.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I vigorously approve of this idea.



Do you have any good ideas for a name for my secret society? The best I could come up with was "Priory of Ryan"...but that is pretty lame.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 17, 2006)

1. i die too many times
2. i always wanted to be crusher by a big beautiful goddess.
3. i watch too much cartoons.
4. any goo goo dolls song makes me tear up and cry.
5. i waste too much time on dreaming.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2006)

I just had a fried egg sandwich on wheat toast with cheddar cheese, sliced ham, sliced turkey, pepperjack cheese, brown mustard, and miracle whip.

With a bowl of tomato soup.


----------



## Jane (Feb 18, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Do you have any good ideas for a name for my secret society? The best I could come up with was "Priory of Ryan"...but that is pretty lame.


Priory of Rion, based on an earlier post.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

I confess that everytime I see the thread titled "My Big Cans".. My thoughts are not of reputation markers.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2006)

It's not uncommon for me to sleep 12 - 15 hours on days I don't have to work.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2006)

It is beautiful, sunny and cold outside this morning. I think it's going to be a pretty good day.


----------



## Jes (Feb 19, 2006)

i'm jealous of how pretty carrie is.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 19, 2006)

Isn't her avatar beautiful? I saw that this morning and went "wow!"


----------



## leighcy (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm watching Desperate Housewives as we speak. And loving it.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2006)

I love Jes and rainy. :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2006)

Driving home tonight, I sang along at the top of my lungs with Pat Benatar on "Love is a Battlefield". And you know what? It really is. 


Oh, I did the shoulder dancey thing she does in the video, too. I don't do things half-assed.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 19, 2006)

I almost always have some type of headphones on.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2006)

I always find it amazing how far the skeletal special effects have come when I watch _Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl_ and then think about _Jason and the Argonauts_.

I still have to see the latter in its entirety, now that I think about it... Haven't seen it in ages, I only recall that one scene.


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 19, 2006)

I easily ignore things that I'm conflicted with so they "don't exist".
(I've done this all of my life.) 

**Some people get angry if I don't answer a question directed at me, but I just go quiet and don't answer if it seems too much.

**I don't do this "With great purpose".


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2006)

I got a lot of cool stuff for my birthday and I got to watch the Daytona 500 (my favorite driver finished 4th!). But for some reason, I just don't feel happy at the moment.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I got a lot of cool stuff for my birthday and I got to watch the Daytona 500 (my favorite driver finished 4th!). But for some reason, I just don't feel happy at the moment.



I just woke up after two hours of deep sleep for no apparent reason, so I'm going to assume it was to read this, go "Awww," and send you some empathy, Ryan. I'm sorry you're having a bad night.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I just woke up after two hours of deep sleep for no apparent reason, so I'm going to assume it was to read this, go "Awww," and send you some empathy, Ryan. I'm sorry you're having a bad night.



I appreciate it, Carrie. But the thing is, I'm not really having a bad night. Nothing bad has happened to me, but for some reason I just don't feel happy/fulfilled/whatever. I can't say for sure what the problem is. Maybe I'm just burned out from work, health issues, the stress of getting older, etc.?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> Priory of Rion, based on an earlier post.



That's not a bad idea. Now I must recruit members for my secret society. 

[_Pinky and the Brain_ reference]

Priory of Rion member: "What are we going to do tomorrow night, Ryan?"

Ryan: "The same thing we do every night, Priory of Rion member."

Priory of Rion member: "What's that?"

Ryan: "Try to take over the world. And maybe post at the Dimensions Forum."

[/_Pinky and the Brain_ reference]


----------



## ripley (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm worried that whoever was the last poster on the "compliment the last poster" thread has hurt feelings.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm worried that whoever was the last poster on the "compliment the last poster" thread has hurt feelings.


Me too! Every time I look in my "subscribed threads page" I see that thread there and wish I knew whoever it was better so I could keep it going. It's like musical chairs. Someone's inevitably going to be "it."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I appreciate it, Carrie. But the thing is, I'm not really having a bad night. Nothing bad has happened to me, but for some reason I just don't feel happy/fulfilled/whatever. I can't say for sure what the problem is. Maybe I'm just burned out from work, health issues, the stress of getting older, etc.?



I get what you mean. Maybe you have a healthier outlook than I, but when I feel unhappy, it inevitably translates into having a bad night (or day or whatever), simply because of how I'm feeling. Know what I mean, jellybean?


----------



## Michelle (Feb 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Me too! Every time I look in my "subscribed threads page" I see that thread there and wish I knew whoever it was better so I could keep it going. It's like musical chairs. Someone's inevitably going to be "it."


 
You know what? I know how to compliment that person. And I don't mind being the last one in the thread. Here goes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2006)

For someone who seems to get off on tallying posts about eye color, height, weight, cars, etc.... I can't remember what I was going to confess...


----------



## ripley (Feb 22, 2006)

Michelle said:


> You know what? I know how to compliment that person. And I don't mind being the last one in the thread. Here goes.



I think you are just great.  I would've put that on the compliment thread, but then it would have started up all over again...that thing is like a tar pit.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think you are just great.  I would've put that on the compliment thread, but then it would have started up all over again...that thing is like a tar pit.



Oops. :doh:


----------



## ripley (Feb 22, 2006)

Just kidding, Ryan  It was a great thread...I felt the love, I really did.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think you are just great.  I would've put that on the compliment thread, but then it would have started up all over again...that thing is like a tar pit.



I have never opened that thread.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm wearing navy blue cotton bikini undiepants. Men's. Size M.

Yes, there's pain involved. Pain, and laundry dereliction.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmmm...if I confessed what I was thinking, I'd get slapped. LOL


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 22, 2006)

i have this wretched song in my head and i can't get it out. fall out boy's "dance dance"


----------



## Stormy (Feb 22, 2006)

I haven't peed in a litter box (my dogs would never let a cat live here) but do like to go outside. It's convenient, if I'm out there anyway, gives plants nitrogen and I'm into the natural thing. Sometimes I'll even go outside from the house to pee. I've known men who enjoy it too but not another woman. Females can even urinate standing up:

http://myvag.net/pee/standing/


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2006)

I really, really think I might be over him.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 22, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm wearing navy blue cotton bikini undiepants. Men's. Size M.
> 
> Yes, there's pain involved. Pain, and laundry dereliction.



Somehow this anecdote is mighty cute! My secret is that I sometimes have nightmares in cartoon form.


----------



## Jes (Feb 22, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I haven't peed in a litter box (my dogs would never let a cat live here) but do like to go outside. It's convenient, if I'm out there anyway, gives plants nitrogen and I'm into the natural thing. Sometimes I'll even go outside from the house to pee. I've known men who enjoy it too but not another woman. Females can even urinate standing up:
> 
> http://myvag.net/pee/standing/


if you don't get the same abuse i got, i'm leaving this webboard forever.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm feeling very pitiful and pathetic because my cat scratched my leg the other day and my whole leg hurts now. I think it's probably infected, which means I'll have to go to the doctor tomorrow. Most of the time I don't mind being single, and there are things that I like about it, but for some reason when I'm sick or injured, the sense of aloneness is almost palpable. I hate that feeling more than I hate actually being sick or hurt.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2006)

I sliced my finger open with a razor blade. A single edge razor blade. I pushed so hard on it that I cut through paper with EASE with the blunt side, and the razor edge went into my skin. That was an interesting 5 seconds afterwards how I acted. Spraying instantly with rubbing alcohol, drying it, and putting pressure on it.

Gotta love razor blades.

I'm sorry to ear your cat attacked your leg Carrie.  I know how that feels...

*EDIT:* Congratulations to myself for my first ever confession!!


----------



## Michelle (Feb 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm feeling very pitiful and pathetic because my cat scratched my leg the other day and my whole leg hurts now. I think it's probably infected, which means I'll have to go to the doctor tomorrow. Most of the time I don't mind being single, and there are things that I like about it, but for some reason when I'm sick or injured, the sense of aloneness is almost palpable. I hate that feeling more than I hate actually being sick or hurt.


 
Aw, you're not alone (I understand the feeling, though) - we all love you. :kiss2:


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm feeling very pitiful and pathetic because my cat scratched my leg the other day and my whole leg hurts now. I think it's probably infected, which means I'll have to go to the doctor tomorrow. Most of the time I don't mind being single, and there are things that I like about it, but for some reason when I'm sick or injured, the sense of aloneness is almost palpable. I hate that feeling more than I hate actually being sick or hurt.



Yeah, being single hurts most when there's something to celebrate or when something goes horribly wrong and no one else is home. That's when the aloneness hits and the void opens wider. To put a positive spin on this, I guess it builds character.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 23, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Yeah, being single hurts most when there's something to celebrate or when something goes horribly wrong and no one else is home. That's when the aloneness hits and the void opens wider. To put a positive spin on this, I guess it builds character.



LOL...in that case, I've got enough character built up to last me three lifetimes.  I like that attitude, though - I admit to being an eternal optimist. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 23, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Aw, you're not alone (I understand the feeling, though) - we all love you. :kiss2:



Thank you, sweet Michelle. :kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 23, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I'm sorry to ear your cat attacked your leg Carrie.  I know how that feels...



Thank you, Chimpi. He was just being a spastic punk at that moment; he's actually a very sweet cat. 

How's your finger?


----------



## saucywench (Feb 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ....Most of the time I don't mind being single, and there are things that I like about it, but for some reason when I'm sick or injured, the sense of aloneness is almost palpable. I hate that feeling more than I hate actually being sick or hurt.


Ditto that.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm feeling very pitiful and pathetic because my cat scratched my leg the other day and my whole leg hurts now. I think it's probably infected, which means I'll have to go to the doctor tomorrow. Most of the time I don't mind being single, and there are things that I like about it, but for some reason when I'm sick or injured, the sense of aloneness is almost palpable. I hate that feeling more than I hate actually being sick or hurt.




Hey Carrie, I hope you went to the doctor and had that leg checked out. Those darn infections are nothing to mess around with. (you're a smart woman so I'm sure you did. i'm just abit of nag when it comes to infections)

With that said, I hope your feeling better. :bow:


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Hey Carrie, I hope you went to the doctor and had that leg checked out. Those darn infections are nothing to mess around with. (you're a smart woman so I'm sure you did. i'm just abit of nag when it comes to infections)
> 
> With that said, I hope your feeling better. :bow:



NOT A CONFESSION!

my confession: i'm too intense and i don't know how to stop it!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 23, 2006)

I went to the doctor, and my confession is that when I was done, I got into my car and burst into tears, I was so fucking furious. 

Oh, and I swear when I'm really angry.

Got antibiotics, though, so my leg will be better soon.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

When I was 3 or 4 I was terrified of Lucille Ball. 

First it was her head covered in icycles trapped in a meat locker, then her head was made of clay, THEN she lit her nose on fire to the equal shock of Mr. Bill Holden. But it was that creepy-assed drawing of her at the end of Here's Lucy that got me. White lined drawing against a hot pink background. MORE cartoon nightmares. Her neck was a mile long. 

Yep. Lucy really creeped me out. Not anymore, I find her odd, occassionally funny and REAL pathetic towards the end. (I mean she was trying to hook up with 25 year old guys when she was pushing 60).

I feel better already.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I went to the doctor, and my confession is that when I was done, I got into my car and burst into tears, I was so fucking furious.


Carrie! W'hoppin? Was your doctor mean to you, Boog? Y'want I should bust up his knee caps, or somethin'? I'll come SO down there. I will.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I went to the doctor, and my confession is that when I was done, I got into my car and burst into tears, I was so fucking furious.
> 
> Oh, and I swear when I'm really angry.
> 
> Got antibiotics, though, so my leg will be better soon.



I once got popped very hard in the eye from a kitten. Her name was Nala, a black long-haired kitten. She was just being playful and she just caught be by surprise. The terrible thing was for nearly a whole month my left eye looked blood shot. And I also had to get my drivers license picture renewed again (with of course a terrible looking picture.) This incident happened to me several years ago. The hospital visit was a piece of cake because at that point in time: "That's where I worked." *LOL*

p.s. I sweared really bad too when I got popped in the eye. Damn that #*&#[email protected]## hurt!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2006)

Have I mentioned how much I love kids?


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, and I swear when I'm really angry.



I never swore until about 8 years ago, when my health started going to hell. I've found that the more on going pain, the more I've been prone to swearing...not at people...at situations, things, etc.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 24, 2006)

Heres my 'dirty little secret', I still watch saturday morning cartoons  (gotta keep that inner child alive and kicking)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 24, 2006)

I watched cartoons too! Donald Goofy, Bugs. What can I say?


----------



## UberAris (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't argue with the classics... so much slap stick... *content sigh* How can you NOT love it?


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Thank you, Chimpi. He was just being a spastic punk at that moment; he's actually a very sweet cat.
> 
> How's your finger?



Honestly, I LOVE cats for the exact reason that yours attacked you. They way they'll jump on top of your head out of nowhere in the middle of night. They're so much fun to play with.

My fingers okay. I gotta stop playing with it. I make it talk. *shrug* Boredom. Thank you though!

As it is today, I have a LOT of stuff to do, and NOT ENOUGH TIME to do it in. And on top of that, tomorrow is Saturday, the day before my brothers wedding. Fun fun. Money is QUICKLY exiting my pocket on that subject.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> NOT A CONFESSION!
> 
> my confession: i'm too intense and i don't know how to stop it!




Actually if you look more closely, there IS a confession 



ValentineBBW said:


> Hey Carrie, I hope you went to the doctor and had that leg checked out. Those darn infections are nothing to mess around with. (you're a smart woman so I'm sure you did. *i'm just abit of nag when it comes to infections*)
> 
> With that said, I hope your feeling better. :bow:




So there!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2006)

I hate the news.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with you Fuzzy, the news does blow pretty badly...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2006)

I need a good mexican soup recipe other than chicken tortilla.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Actually if you look more closely, there IS a confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i saw that and hoped you wouldn't call me on it. MISSY. 

so that's my confession. I KNEW YOU'D PEE ON MY PARADE.


 i kid b/c i love, beckster.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 24, 2006)

I got an evil satisfaction last night when a former "interest" of mine (like 2 years ago now) told me "I miss you a lot.... I really fucked up. You're great girlfriend material."

Damn right, sucka!


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

My confession is that I want all the details about this, even though I don't know the players involved, really. I just like stories.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 24, 2006)

I have some more confessions.

Chocolate milk gives me really heinous-smelling gas. I mean _NASTY_. I like it because it grosses my sister out.

I've recently been looking at SNL celebrity Jeopardy skits. All the time. Even the ones that I've seen enough to memorize...

I'm increasingly tempted to stop taking my anti-depressant medication altogether, even though I know that going cold turkey from 150 mg/day would be devastating.

I've been reading some of the original Conan stories ("The Frost-Giant's Daughter", "The God in the Bowl", etc.), and I've been wanting more than ever to work on this fantasy story I've been writing. But every time I work on it, the style sucks, and I have no idea what to do about that; because of this, I'm a bit discouraged, and don't write much of it at a time... But mostly I'm worried that if it does end up being written, it'll just be a big rehash of all sorts of other fantasy stories.

I often wonder whether my memories are real, or if I'm some sort of manufactured android or something with implanted memories. (Think _Blade Runner_.) The chilling thing is that I have no way of knowing whether I am who I am, or if the kid in all the old pictures is some random boy, and the rest of the world is in on this whole ordeal...

I'm addicted to fear. I went out of my way to look at something in a magazine that had scared me before, and it scared me again when I saw it- it's an enemy from a video game I've been playing, and it appears near the end. Utterly terrifying. _I love that feeling_. That rush of adrenaline, the fight/flight instinct kicking in and making all my muscles tense and ready, feeling a sense of hyperawareness where I can see and hear more clearly, if only for a few fleeting seconds. I await with mixed feelings my encounter with them in the game.

Honestly, who needs drugs when you have the adrenaline rush caused by _Resident Evil 4_'s Regenerators/Iron Maidens?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2006)

I found a recipe for arroz con pollo, and made that for dinner. :eat2:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm starting to get gray hair.


----------



## Tina (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't feel bad, honey, I've had gray hair for ages now (runs in my family to go gray at a young age), but I dye it!. You men just look more "distinguished" and it gives you more cred in the world.

Fuzzy -- will you post the recipe in the Foodie section? 

I'm procrastinating on my homework and I really cannot afford to. My ADD-addled brain is just having *such* a hard time concentrating on my reading.:doh:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 25, 2006)

I am one crazy nut when it comes to Italian food. I've got an Italian restaurant right next door to where I work (in the same Plaza building!!), and I took home some Baked Ziti today. The owners are Sicilian, and they make good EVERYTHING.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tina (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, I love baked ziti. Do they put plenty of cheese in it? Yum!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a thing for that grey-haired look, it's one of my faves. But there is good grey hair and not so good grey hair. Examples of grey I like: 

Dermot Mulroney- was always a fine man, but even moreso now.

Hugh Laurie

And most recently, Taylor Hicks.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 25, 2006)

I suppose you mean silver?


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, I love baked ziti. Do they put plenty of cheese in it? Yum!


I confess I'm making rigatoni al forno tomorrow and greatly looking forward to it. I plan to add extra cheese even though the recipe calls for 'plenty' already. 'Plenty.' That made me laugh.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 25, 2006)

I confess that I have heartburn from eating too many no-bake cookies today.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, I love baked ziti. Do they put plenty of cheese in it? Yum!



Yes, they put plenty of cheese in it! But, it can always use more cheese!!! 

I confess that there's no place like Home...
There's no place like home!!
There's no place like home!!
*world starts spinning*


----------



## Tina (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, Jes, no such thing as too much. Do you like ricotta in yours, too? Wish I had time to cook something like that right now, it sounds delicious.

Michelle, I've been tempted by those cookies, but must admit they *sounded* like they could be heartburn material, but yummy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2006)

I ate a Burger King Triple Whopper for lunch today. 

I like the Wendy's Triple better.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, Jes, no such thing as too much. Do you like ricotta in yours, too? Wish I had time to cook something like that right now, it sounds delicious.
> 
> Michelle, I've been tempted by those cookies, but must admit they *sounded* like they could be heartburn material, but yummy.



This dish (mine) is not that (yours), I think.
It's lined pasta (rigate) with diced tomatoes from a can, and heavy cream (bring it! I rarely eat those things b/c while they're good, they're also $$ and caloric, and I do try to stay away when I can) and proscuitto. You stove-top it, and then bake it for like 10 minutes at the end. And you're supposed to have 'plenty' of cheese at the table, but I think I'll just put mine on for the oven part, since I'll only eat a portion of it, and then divvy it up to take to work. Unless any of you would like to come over??


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I suppose you mean silver?



Hmm, I guess so? It's usually a salt-n-pepper type thing.


----------



## missaf (Feb 26, 2006)

Breaking up stinks! Your bed feels so lonely afterwards.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 26, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I suppose you mean silver?



The gray hair I'm getting is actually silverish-white. I just say "gray hair" to avoid any possible confusion.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2006)

I heart :wubu: Cold Stone Creamery's Ice Cream Cakes. :smitten:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2006)

Anything Cold Stone is fantastic, Fuzzy!! To die for!! Literally!! ..... Depending on the person I suppose... hehehe

...... oh, I have to make a confession.. 

Um... I'm watching The Bachelor...:shocked:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm a workaholic. I was getting better for a while, but backsliding now. 

I've been working since 8am.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh, and I had 'Nilla Wafers and Coca-Cola Zero for dinner. It's been one of those days that makes me wonder if I'm mature enough to be living on my own.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a perfectly acceptable loner meal. Nothing else would suit it more!!!  I'd confess that I used to have Dorritos and half a sandwich, for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for 1 year... literally. And Gatorade.
Yeah, that was interesting.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 27, 2006)

What is this "half a sandwich" of which you speak? I'm not familiar with your dialect.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> What is this "half a sandwich" of which you speak? I'm not familiar with your dialect.



Ditto. I do not speak your crazy moon language, Chimpi.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll admit it....I watched the final season of the bachelor in paris show....oh, what the hell!! I've watched the whole season!! :doh: Ahhhh....that feels so much better to have gotten that off my chest!!! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

I just ate the entire contents of a box of Cap'n Crunch's Peanut Butter Crunch.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, and I had 'Nilla Wafers and Coca-Cola Zero for dinner. It's been one of those days that makes me wonder if I'm mature enough to be living on my own.



Ahhhahah, I have those too. But I sort of love them (the days, I mean). Tonight I had a handful of peanuts, a pile of Tostitos Gold with ranch dip, 5 chocolate covered Nutter Butters, and until about 5 mins ago I was considering trying my new microwave cheese popcorn. I think it's too late now, so I'll wait until tomorrow, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhhahah, I have those too. But I sort of love them (the days, I mean). Tonight I had a handful of peanuts, a pile of Tostitos Gold with ranch dip, 5 chocolate covered Nutter Butters, and until about 5 mins ago I was considering trying my new microwave cheese popcorn. I think it's too late now, so I'll wait until tomorrow, it's not going anywhere.



Aww! I feel better now, thanks, AM. :kiss2: And hey, you got your protein in the peanuts and Nutter Butters, right?


----------



## Jane (Feb 28, 2006)

missaf said:


> Breaking up stinks! Your bed feels so lonely afterwards.


That's why God made those body pillows....they ain't great, but they're better than nothing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

I made a batch of Chinese Sesame Chicken tonight! :eat2:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 28, 2006)

Moon language!!! I like it!! 

It's not quite a sandwich... it's some thing that has meat and cheese on it, and mustard, that's supposed to be a sandwich, but is not quite the size of a sandwich. *shrugs* Sorry I puzzled you two. I apologize. Hehe

It's exactly how it sounds, half a sandwich!

Ham & Cheese
The Hoagie

Those are the two I remember.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2006)

I need someone really bad. Are you really bad?


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, for my random confession, I am an affeminate guy, who loves cute animals and loves dark fantasy/sci-fi, anime like Naruto, and videogames like the game Doom 3 at the same time of liking cute animals and dragons. I have two stuffed rabbits I like to hug sometimes just to prove it!
I possess both male and female personality traits...  I think it's called androgenous. Right?


----------



## rainyday (Mar 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I made a batch of Chinese Sesame Chicken tonight! :eat2:



How is this a confession? The only way this could be a confession is if it was extended to read: 
"I made a batch of Chinese Sesame Chicken tonight and even though rainy wants me to hop over to the food board and post the recipe, I refuse to do it."


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> How is this a confession? The only way this could be a confession is if it was extended to read:
> "I made a batch of Chinese Sesame Chicken tonight and even though rainy wants me to hop over to the food board and post the recipe, I refuse to do it."



I have seen the error of my ways. What I meant to post was... I made a batch of Chinese Sesame Chicken *for the first time* tonight.

*wanders off to post a recipe...*


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2006)

I went to bed at 3:30 AM and I just woke up at about 4:00 PM.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm in really big trouble. I can't find my can opener anywhere. I don't think I can make anything that doesn't involve using the can opener.


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 4, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Moon language!!! I like it!!
> 
> It's not quite a sandwich... it's some thing that has meat and cheese on it, and mustard, that's supposed to be a sandwich, but is not quite the size of a sandwich. *shrugs* Sorry I puzzled you two. I apologize. Hehe
> 
> ...



I usually eat the bread, meat, and cheese separately. I can't cook anything... stoves make no sense to me... grilled cheese and hot dogs are too advanced for me. And I'm probably the most technologically retarded 18-year-old in America. I can't turn on DVD players, access messages on my cell phone, fix my car, download videos on my computer... the list goes on.


----------



## ripley (Mar 5, 2006)

When people say they don't like dogs, secretly in my mind I think that there must be something wrong with that person, that they lack compassion or are uptight or something.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> When people say they don't like dogs, secretly in my mind I think that there must be something wrong with that person, that they lack compassion or are uptight or something.



Me too, ripley. I have known some people who are genuinely afraid of dogs, usually due to a childhood trauma of some kind, but with people who just really don't like them? I never seem to have much in common with those people.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 5, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I went to bed at 3:30 AM and I just woke up at about 4:00 PM.



You must listen to joy division.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 5, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> You must listen to joy division.



Am I a hopeless dork for liking New Order way more than Joy Division?


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Am I a hopeless dork for liking New Order way more than Joy Division?



I am cranking Suicidal Tendencies now!

"You can't bring me down!"


----------



## Carrie (Mar 5, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> I am cranking Suicidal Tendencies now!
> 
> "You can't bring me down!"



Heehee! You irrepressible rebel.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Am I a hopeless dork for liking New Order way more than Joy Division?



In that case I'm what ever lies beyond hopeless dork, because I have no idea who either are.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 5, 2006)

*Ahhhhh, Ripley. I have compassion, I just dont like them sniffin my crotch/butt, and trying to hump my leg  *


----------



## ripley (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> *Ahhhhh, Ripley. I have compassion, I just dont like them sniffin my crotch/butt, and trying to hump my leg  *




Note to Lovelyone: Avoid chippy.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> *Ahhhhh, Ripley. I have compassion, I just dont like them sniffin my crotch/butt, and trying to hump my leg  *




OK....OK....I'll behave


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2006)

For sunday dinner, I made turkey steaks, shoestring beets, sauteed broccoli (with grated gahlic), dilled carrots, baked potato... with slow cooker tapioca (waiting for it) for dessert.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok?!?!

It was me, I stole the cookie from the cookie jar!!!

I'm sorry 
_____________________________________

BTW, Hey Carrie.....

I like New Order's version of "Blue Monday"

even though Orgy did a pretty good job


----------



## leighcy (Mar 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Am I a hopeless dork for liking New Order way more than Joy Division?



Not in my eyes, although I love both. 

Right. Confession. Um... I always eat one thing at a time. For instance, first I eat the fries, then the burger when those are done. I don't know why. It's just a little quirk my sister and I share.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2006)

leighcy said:


> Right. Confession. Um... I always eat one thing at a time. For instance, first I eat the fries, then the burger when those are done. I don't know why. It's just a little quirk my sister and I share.



I do the same thing. I always have.


----------



## leighcy (Mar 6, 2006)

Good to know I'm not the only one, Ryan.


----------



## Tina (Mar 6, 2006)

At In n Out I like to eat fry and burger at the same time. They compliment each other. Yum


----------



## leighcy (Mar 6, 2006)

You're lucky you have In n Out. We don't have those here, unfortunately.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 6, 2006)

leighcy said:


> Not in my eyes, although I love both.
> 
> Right. Confession. Um... I always eat one thing at a time. For instance, first I eat the fries, then the burger when those are done. I don't know why. It's just a little quirk my sister and I share.




Funny you mentioned fries, because that is really the only thing I do that with. For me, fries have to be hot...even warm does not cut it. So I strike while the fries are hot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Rats. I confessed I wanted to get the Five Hundredth post.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 6, 2006)

502!!!!

I don't really like that number.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 6, 2006)

Confession: More times than not, I find a woman in lingerie sexier than when she's completely naked. Go figure.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Confession: More times than not, I find a woman in lingerie sexier than when she's completely naked. Go figure.



Hey! You stole my confession!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 6, 2006)

i prefer au natural too. or covered with cheeto dust.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Word. (and some more letters so I can post)


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2006)

I confess that seeing the vagina is something that unsettles me. I saw _Alien_ at FAR too young an age, and I keep expecting something to leap out at me and latch onto my face. :shocked: Even if it's just on the computer screen.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2006)

leighcy said:


> You're lucky you have In n Out. We don't have those here, unfortunately.



In N Out is good. We have one here, too. :eat2:


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that seeing the vagina is something that unsettles me. I saw _Alien_ at FAR too young an age, and I keep expecting something to leap out at me and latch onto my face. :shocked: Even if it's just on the computer screen.



It's just waiting until you let your guard down...


----------



## Carrie (Mar 6, 2006)

At work today, I gave someone the finger to his back and mouthed a highly naughty bad word at him. 

And I'd do it again.


----------



## Isa (Mar 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> At work today, I gave someone the finger to his back and mouthed a highly naughty bad word at him.
> 
> And I'd do it again.



LOL. Sounds like a Monday!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Isa said:


> LOL. Sounds like a Monday!



Yep. I may have even had......a case of the Mondays! Noooooooooooooooooo! 


P.S. Sidenote: When the hell did I get three fricking cans?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. Sidenote: When the hell did I get three fricking cans?



When you received your 200th reputation point.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> When you received your 200th reputation point.



SWEET. 

Ryan, you should start a Ryan's Q&A thread, where people can just ask you any random question and you respond.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> SWEET.
> 
> Ryan, you should start a Ryan's Q&A thread, where people can just ask you any random question and you respond.



I might just do that.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm gunna break protocol and confess several things:

1. I am intriqued by Jes' amazing ass 
2. I have bragging rights over eightyseven, because he 
attends the University of Michigan-and all Big Ten fans know that MICHIGAN sucks.
3. I am taking a class that I gonna fail and I'm not worried
cause its my dollar.

there, thanks for the chance to bear it all, I feel much better now. and don't judge me!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a 20 year old virgin and I'm gonna be 21 on July the 6th.

Matthew.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> 2. I have bragging rights over eightyseven, because he
> attends the University of Michigan-and all Big Ten fans know that MICHIGAN sucks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

I confess that I don't often like freckles much, but Carrie makes them look _damn_ good.

I also confess that I'm not sure whether or not I should be giving rep to people when they rep me. If so, I feel like a greedy arseface.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I don't often like freckles much, but Carrie makes them look _damn_ good.



I confess that I'm a sucker for compliments, and this made me say (and I quote): "Awwwww......." :wubu: 

Thank you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2006)

I confess that I'm a sucker for redheads and freckles.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 8, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Fatgirlfan said:
> 
> 
> > 2. I have bragging rights over eightyseven, because he
> ...


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 8, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> eightyseven said:
> 
> 
> > Fatgirlfan said:
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Confession: More times than not, I find a woman in lingerie sexier than when she's completely naked. Go figure.



Thank God, since I'm not a nudie girl. lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 8, 2006)

I could really go for a pack of Clove gum.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

I went to a gym tonight for the first time in about 15 years. Our (went with a friend) trainer was really nice, but I think she just didn't know what to make of me... and much to my dismay-but not surprise-I didn't fit properly in a couple of the machines. Didn't even get to the leg stations yet, and I know just from sight that I can't use two of them - oh well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

What machines did you use? Or did you just end up in the hot tub?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> What machines did you use? Or did you just end up in the hot tub?



LOL, noooo never made it to the pool (have to get a suitable one piece). I did the treadmill, then did pretty much all the arm circuit, but one machine for traps I couldn't use (you sit in it facing front, and push down on levers on either side of your body, pushing past your hips... well, you can see where I'm going with this.... lol) and the other one was the bicep isolator. You sit facing forward and grab the curl bars below your hips/to the side. I can grab them, but because I'm so much further forward on the seat, I can't get a good range of movement when I curl up... I need the handles to be out about 6 inches more forward, and that's not an adjustable part of the machine - so I'm just going to do those two things (traps/biceps) with free weights. Not a biggie. 

We're getting our orientation on leg machines next week, so we'll see how that goes, I'd like to be able to use about half of them if I can... but you just never know until you try to get in there.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, noooo never made it to the pool (have to get a suitable one piece). I did the treadmill, then did pretty much all the arm circuit, but one machine for traps I couldn't use (you sit in it facing front, and push down on levers on either side of your body, pushing past your hips... well, you can see where I'm going with this.... lol) and the other one was the bicep isolator. You sit facing forward and grab the curl bars below your hips/to the side. I can grab them, but because I'm so much further forward on the seat, I can't get a good range of movement when I curl up... I need the handles to be out about 6 inches more forward, and that's not an adjustable part of the machine - so I'm just going to do those two things (traps/biceps) with free weights. Not a biggie.
> 
> We're getting our orientation on leg machines next week, so we'll see how that goes, I'd like to be able to use about half of them if I can... but you just never know until you try to get in there.



I confess that this story gives me a crazy idea for a new line of exercise machines.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that this story gives me a crazy idea for a new line of exercise machines.



I confess that I hope you actually make them and I fit!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I hope you actually make them and I fit!



Yeah... about that...

I just come up with the idea, let someone else who knows what they're doing design and make them. And give me the money.

I confess that I know damn near nothing about engineering stuff like that (machines and the like).


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah... about that...
> 
> I just come up with the idea, let someone else who knows what they're doing design and make them. And give me the money.
> 
> I confess that I know damn near nothing about engineering stuff like that (machines and the like).



Based on that confession, I revoke my confession. I'm not getting on anything you make.  N'offense.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Based on that confession, I revoke my confession. I'm not getting on anything you make.  N'offense.



None taken. You're probably safer that way. Especially since the things I make are usually on paper. Or the computer. And I just fixed my laptop, so no getting on that either.

Although the concept of you crushing it is a bit of a turn-on...


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm confessing that I love you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

:wubu: Gosh! I didn't know you cared.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

I stayed up way too late last night. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

I miss the 70s.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 10, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm confessing that I love you.



I bet Blackjack was pretty surprised to hear that 

Anyway, while I'm here I'll confess your posts almost always make me laugh. Including that one


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 10, 2006)

i'm insanely addicted to mysace.com!


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I'm gunna break protocol and confess several things:
> 
> 1. I am intriqued by Jes' amazing ass
> 2. I have bragging rights over eightyseven, because he
> ...



Judge you? I think I'm gonna let you make friends with my amazing ass!! And #2? My Big 10 alma mater trumps 87's alma mater, and #3, I'm SO gonna tutor you. In that special, naughty way!


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank God, since I'm not a nudie girl. lol



I read somewhere that women report they feel sexier when wearing something as well (and it wasn't presented as a body image thing but maybe a foreplay thing)? yes? no?


----------



## mejix (Mar 10, 2006)

i hate buying clothes, almost as much as i hate public speaking. last wednesday i went filenes to buy some sox that i needed and for some reason i started looking for boxers even though i didnt need them. i was on a roll, then i saw a section where boxers are sold individually. they are more expensive of course, thats why that section of the store seemed so foreign to me. and there they were, silk boxers. $10.00. beautiful patterns, elegant, dark, bright, parlsey, but do i do i dare? we are in the middle of winter you fool! the last ones you had didnt last long! you could buy a set of three for the price of that one! hearing my thoughts you wouldve thought i was buying a sports car. i finally decided to buy dark grey, almost black, -like dark smoke-silk boxers with parlsey patterns, and am happy i did. so happy in fact that i wrote this little poem for them (or maybe it will be a song, not sure yet):


oh tomorrow i'll go out at night
girls will look at me and think that guy looks phine
theres somthin about me they see not
but the way i move on the dance floor theyll find totally hot

ill be free as the wind, dangling here and there
ill be smooth as a cat, ill be all over the place
girls wont notice my little pot belly or care if im gassy
theyll think theres something about that guy, he sure looks classy

my silk boxers give me power and affect my brain. 
feel like im wearing a cloud if you know what Im sayin
wearing them i feel like one sexy motha, 
girls will get weak when i just say hola

i can already hear oh daddy you are one hot mejix
please, please, please let me have your digix
you think im retarded and being a fool
but i swear ill use this new power just to do good.

silk boxers, i love you.


(hehehe)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2006)

I just got pizza sauce all over my mouse.


----------



## ripley (Mar 12, 2006)

I confess I once wondered if Tres Huevos's name was precedented by a certain anatomical anomaly.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to be a phone dominatrix.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

Its still snowing.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Its still snowing.




I am confessing that I don't understand how that is a confession.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I am confessing that I don't understand how that is a confession.



I was reading some posts on another board about how the spring has sprung, and the grass has grung... and its still snowing here.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 12, 2006)

mejix said:


> i can already hear oh daddy you are one hot mejix
> please, please, please let me have your digix


CanNOT stop laughing about this. (Nor singing it.) Never underestimate the life-affirming power of the silky undiepants!


----------



## Tina (Mar 12, 2006)

I confess that I should be doing algebra right now.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 12, 2006)

mejix said:


> i hate buying clothes, almost as much as i hate public speaking.



And i can't stop laughing about this.

Beautiful work, Mej, and i'm sure Robert Frost never outdid you when he bought _his_ silk drawers.


----------



## Tina (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks you two for highlighting Mejix's post; I'd somehow missed it. Mejix, that is purely hilarious. And congrats on the new gassy, classy boxers.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2006)

I enjoy public speaking as long as I'm talking about something I find interesting.


----------



## Ash (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a cupcake addiction.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Judge you? I think I'm gonna let you make friends with my amazing ass!! And #2? My Big 10 alma mater trumps 87's alma mater, and #3, I'm SO gonna tutor you. In that special, naughty way!



 oh, don't tease me like that! But, I think that I need your
special tutoring ! BTW what Big 10 school did you go to?
was it University of Illinois?


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> oh, don't tease me like that! But, I think that I need your
> special tutoring ! BTW what Big 10 school did you go to?
> was it University of Illinois?



Word.

My confession: Sometimes I get mad that someone stole my morning coffee 'til I remember that I live alone. I'm exhausted.


----------



## mejix (Mar 13, 2006)

hehehe, glad you guys liked my little poem, the result of a good thai lunch and the spirit of procrastination. by the way i did mean parsley not paisley. this was part of the condiment collection. next up are the oregano boxers.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

i confess i still love mejix and his giant, giant melon head.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 13, 2006)

I confess that even though I'm straight I have a crush on Angelina Jolie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

My current avatar is the *REAL* me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 13, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I have a cupcake addiction.



I would like to go from recreational cupcake use to full-blow addiction. Perhaps you can help me along the way.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I would like to go from recreational cupcake use to full-blow addiction. Perhaps you can help me along the way.


 
Starbucks now has cupcakes! The chocolate ones are terrific, with creamy chocolate icing and chocolate shavings. The vanilla ones have that sweet birthday cake flavor. You must buy two, and switch the tops, Choc on the vanilla, and the vanilla on the choc cupcake. 

Ahhhhhh I too am a cupcake addict - okay you don't have to switch the tops, that is just an excuse for two.... they are best consumed in pairs.


----------



## mejix (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> i confess i still love mejix and his giant, giant melon head.


its not that big anymore. well... i guess it still is. but i can put t-shirts without a problem now.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

mejix said:


> its not that big anymore. well... i guess it still is. but i can put t-shirts without a problem now.


Why must you consistenly avoid my love for you? It's pathological, I tell you!

Another confession: I've seen Bo Diddley's weenis.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Starbucks now has cupcakes! The chocolate ones are terrific, with creamy chocolate icing and chocolate shavings. The vanilla ones have that sweet birthday cake flavor. You must buy two, and switch the tops, Choc on the vanilla, and the vanilla on the choc cupcake.
> 
> Ahhhhhh I too am a cupcake addict - okay you don't have to switch the tops, that is just an excuse for two.... they are best consumed in pairs.


ah, yes. Cupcakes are like testicles: one isn't enough, but three are too many.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> ah, yes. Cupcakes are like testicles: one isn't enough, but three are too many.



*sprays ice tea all over his monitor*


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2006)

I've had a headache all day. Over the last 30 minutes or so it has become much worse. It may end up being a migraine.

On that note, I'm going to lay down for a while.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2006)

I confess that I'm trying to debug client code this late at night.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 14, 2006)

I confess that my girlfriend posts here.


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that my girlfriend posts here.


Oooh! I confess I think it's me!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I confess it isn't me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I confess to wonder... what he had against horses?


----------



## rainyday (Mar 15, 2006)

I confess I've noticed more people confess in this thread at night (like me right now) than during the day.

Twenty-nine pages of confessions! Carrie deserves points for starting it all, but it won't let me rep her. Bummer. Someone do it for me? (Thanks Father Carrie.)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

I confess that I've been doing way too much laundry lately.:doh:


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm considering running for political office at some point.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm considering running for political office at some point.



I'd so vote for you.


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'd so vote for you.


I confess I'd out you as the skeleton in his closet, making him unelectable.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I'd out you as the skeleton in his closet, making him unelectable.



LMAO! Does knowing a former phone sex op make you unelectable? Or is it my love of certain substances?


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

oh, that and so many other things.


I confess I'm going to the INDIAN BUFFET for lunch today and I've been excited all day.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I'm going to the INDIAN BUFFET for lunch today and I've been excited all day.



I confess that reading that made me crave MY Indian buffet, so now guess where I'll be going for lunch? 

Oh. And I drink way too much coffee.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

I get excited over getting to eat Thai. When my mother makes fresh spring rolls, I get REALLY excited.


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

like that ep. of the Simpsons, when the mafia is about to kill Homer and he says something like: But you can't kill me _now!_ I just discovered Thai food!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

Another confession: Homer Simpson is my hero.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 15, 2006)

I think I am the only person on earth who HATES Thai food.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

I just ate an entire pint of Haagen Dazs's Peanut Butter Chocolate. And I'm not a bit sorry.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm really jealous of Carrie!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm really jealous of Carrie!



It was soooooooo good. 

I'd better not see a story about me on the story board tomorrow. :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

LMAO! It sounds delicious. Are there peanut butter cups in it or what?


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

No, much better! It's a deliciously smooth milk chocolate ice cream base with fricking ribbons of peanut butter running through it. RIBBONS. 

It was unreal.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

The "A Rather Intimate Subject" thread makes me happy, 'cause it makes me laugh.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't believe you! I'll have to investigate the ice cream for myself! I'll need at least three pints. And also a couple hunky European men.


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

I currently have a few hunky European men stapled to my mattress.

That's not my confession though, it's just a tip for TSLing. 

My confession is that I don't feel guilty about my Euro Disney experience in the least.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess that in a few minutes, when I leave for my parents house (where I've been dog sitting all week), I'm taking my chocolate syrup so I can make chocolate milk. I don't have any milk here. 

I'm considering running a light just so I can get stopped by a cop and he can find my syrup bottle in my purse. It would make a great story.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm considering running for political office at some point.



I'd do ya.


----------



## ripley (Mar 16, 2006)

I just ate six large no-bake cookies. 

Damn you, Foodee Board. Damn you to hell.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a REAL skeleton in my closet.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> LMAO! Does knowing a former phone sex op make you unelectable?



Probably not. Anyway, the kind of people who would refuse to vote for me over something like that probably wouldn't vote for me for a whole lotta other reasons.  



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Or is it my love of certain substances?



Like Thai food?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'd so vote for you.



Thanks! In return I would appoint you to some position that paid a lot, but required little or no actual work.

Cronyism rules!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd do ya.



You would also be rewarded with an appointment to a position that paid a lot, but required little or no actual work.

And yes, cronyism still rules!


----------



## Ash (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess that, as of April 1, I will be (voluntarily) unemployed. Bye bye, retail!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I'd out you as the skeleton in his closet, making him unelectable.



I'm basically a Libertarian, which means that both liberals and conservatives would probably end up hating me for various reasons. And I would probably hate them back, of course.  

I was hoping to run as a member of the Guns & Dope Party. Maybe I should start a "Would you vote for me?" poll here at Dimensions?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that, as of April 1, I will be (voluntarily) unemployed. Bye bye, retail!



How long will you be voluntarily unemployed, and what sort of job do you want when you rejoin the work-force?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Thanks! In return I would appoint you to some position that paid a lot, but required little or no actual work.
> 
> Cronyism rules!



Yay! I confuse I do indeed have a crush on you. And now I'm slinking off to work...


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

A-ha! I confess I knew she did have one, despite protestations. I also confess she's confused.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 16, 2006)

HEY! I work the night shift. I told you he's my type, but he lives too far away. Alas, Ryan and I will never screw each others' eyes out.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess I'm going to make a hat out of Ryan. Even though he has brown hair
(cf. Tankgirl's cat thread)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm basically a Libertarian, which means that both liberals and conservatives would probably end up hating me for various reasons. And I would probably hate them back, of course.
> 
> I was hoping to run as a member of the Guns & Dope Party. Maybe I should start a "Would you vote for me?" poll here at Dimensions?


Run on a pro fat people platform (which will likely be sloping a bit in the center), and you've got my vote.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I'm going to make a hat out of Ryan. Even though he has brown hair



Better that than a suit. :getsthelotion:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Run on a pro fat people platform (which will likely be sloping a bit in the center), and you've got my vote.




aw vote chippy! (;


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 16, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> aw vote chippy! (;


Maybe. Can you score me some delicious chipmunk eggs? I wanna have an evil genius -type breakfast this weekend.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess I know secrets about some Dim members.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess that I want my mother and sister to just GO AWAY for 20 minutes so I can take care of my overactive sex drive.

ME SO HOORRRNNNEEEEEE :frustrated:


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I want my mother and sister to just GO AWAY for 20 minutes so I can take care of my overactive sex drive.
> 
> ME SO HOORRRNNNEEEEEE :frustrated:



Hi. I confess it's called: TAKING A SHOWER.

HTH (hope that helps!)


----------



## rainyday (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess that I don't have a brother named Thunder. Or another one named Cloud. I was just covering for having no good reason for my name.

And now I'm wondering what kind of goods Jes has.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hi. I confess it's called: TAKING A SHOWER.
> 
> HTH (hope that helps!)



I've tried that, and it just doesn't work.

But it got taken care of, I was left alone for long enough to... yeah.

I confess that my friend griped to me about how he would wank in the shower, and now gets a hardon whenever he goes out in the rain.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that I don't have a brother named Thunder. Or another one named Cloud. I was just covering for having no good reason for my name.
> 
> And now I'm wondering what kind of goods Jes has.



Oh, you wouldn't even begin to believe the goods, Rainy. 

But for a king-size hershey's with almonds a day, everyone's secrets are safe with me.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I've tried that, and it just doesn't work.
> 
> But it got taken care of, I was left alone for long enough to... yeah.
> 
> I confess that my friend griped to me about how he would wank in the shower, and now gets a hardon whenever he goes out in the rain.


hahaha. I have kind of a similar story about myself. PM for details; won't post here.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that my friend griped to me about how he would wank in the shower, and now gets a hardon whenever he goes out in the rain.



Heh! Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## ripley (Mar 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that my friend griped to me about how he would wank in the shower, and now gets a hardon whenever he goes out in the rain.





Let's set him up with rainyday.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

ripley said:


> Let's set him up with rainyday.



A certain recipe for priapism.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

I know every damn word to Salt-n-Pepa's "Whatta Man".


----------



## Janet (Mar 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> hahaha. I have kind of a similar story about myself. PM for details; won't post here.



I confess that this made me terribly curious and even though I don't know Jes, I might have to send a PM.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2006)

I have to confess that although it is a true story, I don't personally know the guy who gets aroused in the rain. I just read an IRC chat snippet that he said that in.


----------



## Janet (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess that I know that man.


----------



## Janet (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess that I just lied.

But I wouldn't mind meeting the guy!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2006)

Janet said:


> I confess that I know that man.



I don't believe you.

I confess that I'm wicked nervous about Saturday.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yay! I confuse I do indeed have a crush on you. And now I'm slinking off to work...



I confuse/confess that I do indeed have a crush on you as well. Too bad you live on the other side of the country.


----------



## Janet (Mar 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> I confess that I'm wicked nervous about Saturday.



What's happening Saturday? Or is this generalized anxiety?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Run on a pro fat people platform (which will likely be sloping a bit in the center), and you've got my vote.



I obviously believe in size acceptance or I wouldn't be here. But I'm not sure how I could turn that into a political platform.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

I confess I'm also curious about Saturday.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I know every damn word to Salt-n-Pepa's "Whatta Man".



Cool. And I know the words to most Jimmy Buffett songs.


----------



## Ash (Mar 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> How long will you be voluntarily unemployed, and what sort of job do you want when you rejoin the work-force?



Well, I'm still a full-time student, so I suppose that might count as my "job"? Anyway, I'll graduate in May with my BBA in Accounting. From there, I journey into grown-up-hood. Exactly what I'll be doing depends greatly on the job market in my adopted hometown. And it looks like I'll be here for at least another year. Thereafter, I'm open for relocation. 

Got a job for me?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confuse/confess that I do indeed have a crush on you as well. Too bad you live on the other side of the country.



Hay, if u an Jes don't quit making fun of me, I'm going to see that Konrad get's red of u.

God, if only I could make the K backwards.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2006)

Saturday night I'm having a friend over. I've had a crush on her since like forever. It's also the first time that I've had a friend over since last summer, so I've got to clean the hell out of the basement so we can hang out there.

Thing is, I'm shy as hell, so it's a miracle that I even asked her over. The knowledge that some people consider me a "catch" doesn't help much.

(And that's the only occasion where I'll use "since like forever", when it's describing a crush.)


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hay, if u an Jes don't quit making fun of me, I'm going to see that Konrad get's red of u.
> 
> God, if only I could make the K backwards.


I'm sure his crush is quite serious. I, however, have a crush on precisely no one.


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Saturday night I'm having a friend over. I've had a crush on her since like forever. It's also the first time that I've had a friend over since last summer, so I've got to clean the hell out of the basement so we can hang out there.
> 
> Thing is, I'm shy as hell, so it's a miracle that I even asked her over. The knowledge that some people consider me a "catch" doesn't help much.
> 
> (And that's the only occasion where I'll use "since like forever", when it's describing a crush.)



I confess I'd like you to post a photo. We're a community here and I'm curious. I mean, think of the ways I've shared with you.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I'd like you to post a photo. We're a community here and I'm curious. I mean, think of the ways I've shared with you.



Of myself?

Fine.

My ugly mug. It's a big pic, so watch out.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm sure his crush is quite serious.



Yes, it is. TheSadeianLinguist is an exceptional woman.  



Jes said:


> I, however, have a crush on precisely no one.



Not even that guy you were telling me about yesterday?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

I just devoured a box of Thin Mint GS Cookies. :eat2:


----------



## jamie (Mar 18, 2006)

I was oddly aroused [sending royalty check to Jes] by the V for Vendetta guy in the mask. Great movie, and I love the sentiment and philosophy behind it. Throughout the movie, however, I kept catching myself thinking..mmms..that is kinda hot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

I just submitted my first story to the Story Board.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 18, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yes, it is. TheSadeianLinguist is an exceptional woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even that guy you were telling me about yesterday?



I confess I'm flattered, and that you're an absolutely stunning man.


----------



## ripley (Mar 19, 2006)

I confess I feel bitchy today. I'm embracing it.


----------



## Mini (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm too shy for my own good, and it irks me to no end.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess I had never been in the Chat room(s) until now. 2:12AM on Monday, a day which I have to be to work at 9:00... and I'm still up. Bored...


----------



## olivefun (Mar 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'm too shy for my own good, and it irks me to no end.



you are too attractive to be that shy


----------



## americandookie (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm too hard on myself. I blame myself for everything that goes wrong in my life and I never think I'm good enough. (hehe, she said hard on) 

(its really funny that i can feel that shitty about myself, but i can still be humorous about it)


----------



## rainyday (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess I bought HD chocolate peanut butter ice cream just because Carrie talked about it. I hadn't bought HD in years. Damn the power of suggestion!

It was yum btw.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess I made a complete fool of myself after drinking an entire bottle of wine last night.


----------



## Mini (Mar 20, 2006)

Yesterday someone said I looked like Demi Moore's husband. I replied with, "If I didn't think he was such a twit I'd play up the resemblance more."


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess that my lack of being repped is a bit depressing to me, even though it shouldn't be.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I bought HD chocolate peanut butter ice cream just because Carrie talked about it. I hadn't bought HD in years. Damn the power of suggestion!
> 
> It was yum btw.



Muahahahahaha! I'll use this frightening power of mine sparingly, rainy, I promise.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess that I like Mini's _Ronin_ avatar more than the avatar he had before.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 20, 2006)

I am home, doing nothing at all but watching tv and eating... no obligations to go anywhere for the first time in about a week.... and I'm LOVING it.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I made a complete fool of myself after drinking an entire bottle of wine last night.



Did you get in a bar fight?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess I've never been drunk in my life...but I've been tipsy quite a few times lol.


----------



## Mini (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess that if I were gay I'd be competing with TSL for Ryan's affections.

Well, trying to.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess that Saturday night would've been better if I had gotten into a fight with some moronic drunk teenager at this party I picked someone up from. I admit that I think it woulda been fun to dislocate someone's shoulder there.

(There's a LONG story about Saturday night that I don't want to tell. Don't ask.)

Oh, and many thanks to Carrie for the rep.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that if I were gay I'd be competing with TSL for Ryan's affections.
> 
> Well, trying to.



I confess that TSL would definitely win that competition.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

I confess that I wanted to make something different.. something good.. something satisfying.. so I made shepherd's pie for dinner.


----------



## mejix (Mar 21, 2006)

two important things i've learned at dimensions:


don't begin a job interview by hugging the prospective employer

self love on a first date is a no no.

this website is helping my social skills


----------



## goldenzim (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been fighting with someone I care about a lot. How ever hard I try to put it to the back of my mind. It always finds a way to wriggle it's way into the foreground. I sure hope we can kiss and make up.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I wanted to make something different.. something good.. something satisfying.. so I made shepherd's pie for dinner.



For a real twist, next time try German Shepard pie.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I bought HD chocolate peanut butter ice cream just because Carrie talked about it. I hadn't bought HD in years. Damn the power of suggestion!
> 
> It was yum btw.



And I confess that that same evening I bought a pint of some kinda organic green tea & ginger ice cream. because it was the yummest-looking thing at the natural foods grocery a block from where I work (a store which is kinda bereft of real treat-y dessert things) and I ate it at the job while taking a super long break in front of the computer and looking at Dim. It was duh-licious.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2006)

Also I confess that I have a cold for the first time in 3 and a half years. 
Not too bad tho, just coughing and throat congestion.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2006)

mejix said:


> two important things i've learned at dimensions:
> 
> 
> don't begin a job interview by hugging the prospective employer
> ...



Wouldn't ya just know it? :doh: 
I was doing the bear hug and self-love thing on the first interview, then trying to lighten the mood by asking the interviewer out. :bow: 
This forum'll make _mensches_ outta us yet.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

mejix said:


> two important things i've learned at dimensions:
> 
> 
> don't begin a job interview by hugging the prospective employer
> ...



I confess that sometimes hugging the new employee seems to work wonders.


*ooooh*


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> For a real twist, next time try German Shepard pie.


I would, but I confess I don't like germans.


----------



## jamie (Mar 21, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> And I confess that that same evening I bought a pint of some kinda organic green tea & ginger ice cream. because it was the yummest-looking thing at the natural foods grocery a block from where I work (a store which is kinda bereft of real treat-y dessert things) and I ate it at the job while taking a super long break in front of the computer and looking at Dim. It was duh-licious.



I liked the green tea ice cream.. have you tried the Red Bean? Yumma.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 21, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> And I confess that that same evening I bought a pint of some kinda organic green tea & ginger ice cream. because it was the yummest-looking thing at the natural foods grocery a block from where I work (a store which is kinda bereft of real treat-y dessert things) and I ate it at the job while taking a super long break in front of the computer and looking at Dim. It was duh-licious.



I confess that since I don't like ginger I can wholly resist the suggestion of that one. Well, I think.

(Feel better, Santa.)


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

I just watched _Crash_. I confess that it was far better than I had thought, and it really just... I dunno. It's emotionally exhausting; but in a good way, not the way that leaves you just wanting to sleep for days.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 21, 2006)

Thinking about this is unbelievably mind boggling:

Once you're dead, you're dead forever. Forever. On and on and on, never ending. Forever.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> I would, but I confess I don't like germans.



I confess I am a quarter German.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Thinking about this is unbelievably mind boggling:
> 
> Once you're dead, you're dead forever. Forever. On and on and on, never ending. Forever.



Not true.

By living a life worth remembering, you can survive long after you die.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Not true.
> 
> By living a life worth remembering, you can survive long after you die.



Only on a "legendary" scale. You don't actually breathe, or talk, or cry, or feel emotion. Nor, probably, do you care once you're dead. Who knows what happens to your soul once it's gone.... until you're gone.

But I'm sure Caeser will be forgotten some day. Then it's forever time to come.

I confess I'm not in a great mood tonight.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 21, 2006)

I dunno. I'd argue that mythos and ancient figures never really die; they merely transcend, Chimpi. And taking comfort/enjoying that in life might really be more important than whether or not there is awareness of it after death or not. I mean, the only reality to you is the one you perceive. 

I confess I like to ramble.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

I got car sick today.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 22, 2006)

My confession for the evening: every time I see the thread "What is your best 'Damn I'm tired......but I'm sick of Take Out' recipe....," I always think, "Damn! I'm tired but there's a dead guy in the foyer. What say we grab some quick eats before figuring out what to do with him?"


----------



## goldenzim (Mar 22, 2006)

I confess that I've been blue lately. But not any more. It's amazing what a phone call from the right person can do!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 26, 2006)

mejix said:


> two important things i've learned at dimensions:
> 
> 
> don't begin a job interview by hugging the prospective employer
> ...



I sure don't want to argue the educational value of Dimensions but i gotta take issue with your #1 there, Mej.

A friend of mine was the first-call electric bass player for recording work in Atlanta back in the 70's but he was also a high-tech genius with no college education and the tech thing was his first love. He did some contract work for Scientific Atlanta and eventually they called him in for an interview to go full time.
He finished his interview and was on his way out of the office when he turned around and went back to the interviewer, fell to his knees and grabbed the guy's pants cuffs and said, "PLEEEEEESSSSSE GIVE ME THIS JOB!"

He and his wife are now driving matching Mercedes and he plays whatever and whenever he wants on the electric bass.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> I sure don't want to argue the educational value of Dimensions but i gotta take issue with your #1 there, Mej.
> 
> A friend of mine was the first-call electric bass player for recording work in Atlanta back in the 70's but he was also a high-tech genius with no college education and the tech thing was his first love. He did some contract work for Scientific Atlanta and eventually they called him in for an interview to go full time.
> He finished his interview and was on his way out of the office when he turned around and went back to the interviewer, fell to his knees and grabbed the guy's pants cuffs and said, "PLEEEEEESSSSSE GIVE ME THIS JOB!"
> ...



You sure you don't have any comment on pt. 1 there, Egbie??


Did I ever post that article about how you should get to know someone better...I can't remember it. It was in a mag. article I read right around the time of Carrie's story. Anyway, it had to do with making contact via touching someone's sweater, and it referenced a soft sleeve or something...anyway, it was very, very funny in light of her experience.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

I once went on a job interview and after hearing the boring details of the job--which did not match the details from our previous phone interview--the interviewer told me who the parent company was, a corp. who I previously worked for. I told her "Those people are BLOOD SUCKERS! You are an IDIOT to work for this outfit!" And I left.

It was a great feeling! I know she was intimidated after her upper hand fell on the floor and flapped like a fish. She didn't call security, which is what I was waiting for.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 26, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> I once went on a job interview and after hearing the boring details of the job--which did not match the details from our previous phone interview--the interviewer told me who the parent company was, a corp. who I previously worked for. I told her "Those people are BLOOD SUCKERS! You are an IDIOT to work for this outfit!" And I left.
> It was a great feeling! I know she was intimidated after her upper hand fell on the floor and flapped like a fish. She didn't call security, which is what I was waiting for.



So did they hire you?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 26, 2006)

I confess I get really excited when I see that someone's given me rep. Perhaps inordinately excited. There's some shame involved in how excited I get. I read the messages and smile. I click the link and see what post they're repping me for. And smile. Feels like those gold star stickers your teacher would put on your better efforts as a kid. I think I tried to be cool about those, too, but could never hide my glee. 

I'm a complete dork. 

Then I don't know how to respond. I feel foolish PMing someone to say thanks for the rep, but _not_ thanking them feels impolite. I feel... embarrassed. About the whole thing. I don't know why. Maybe I don't want them to know I care as much as I do?

And it feels like a dirty secret. I often wonder if others here feel as I do about it, and I wonder how often other boardies check their rep status. I also wonder how often others give rep. I believe I give it far less often than most. But how does one know?

I suppose it's part of the whole love/hate/guilt/dependence thing I have with the board. Some days, like the last few days, I check in and see people bickering -- people I don't much care for -- bickering _with each other_. It gives me a dark feeling, and I think I should stay away for a bit, but then I don't. Or can't. 

Aaaaaaand now I've hijacked my own post. I guess I hope saying this stuff out loud will help purge some of the whatever it is.

I also confess I hope this thread goes on forever, and outlasts us all.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I get really excited when I see that someone's given me rep. Perhaps inordinately excited. There's some shame involved in how excited I get. I read the messages and smile. I click the link and see what post they're repping me for. And smile. Feels like those gold star stickers your teacher would put on your better efforts as a kid. I think I tried to be cool about those, too, but could never hide my glee.
> 
> I'm a complete dork.
> 
> Then I don't know how to respond. I feel foolish PMing someone to say thanks for the rep, but _not_ thanking them feels impolite. I feel... embarrassed. About the whole thing. I don't know why. Maybe I don't want them to know I care as much as I do?



OMG..me too..lol...I check it often..and get really excited when I do get rep and I'm like you..I don't know if I should rep them back..or pm and say thanks..sometimes I do both..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

I confess I'm a little sad I haven't gotten to talk to Ryan yet today.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2006)

I confess that I've had a really rotten, frustrating weekend.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

I can help make it more rotten and/or frustrating.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2006)

I confess someone told me something today and it left me feeling conflicted...And my conflicted feeling left me also feeling like a hypocrite...which did not change my conflicting feelings. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I get really excited when I see that someone's given me rep. Perhaps inordinately excited. There's some shame involved in how excited I get. I read the messages and smile. I click the link and see what post they're repping me for. And smile. Feels like those gold star stickers your teacher would put on your better efforts as a kid. I think I tried to be cool about those, too, but could never hide my glee.
> 
> I'm a complete dork.
> 
> ...




Whew! And I thought I was the only one that felt this way about rep.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I can help make it more rotten and/or frustrating.



Talking to you will make any day better.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 26, 2006)

I confess I now owe six different people emails--one from four weeks ago--and even though I want to, I just can't get it together and write responses.

My thank you notes from Christmas haven't been written either 

I guess a confession that I'm procrastinator would be redundant here.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I get really excited when I see that someone's given me rep. Perhaps inordinately excited. There's some shame involved in how excited I get. I read the messages and smile. I click the link and see what post they're repping me for. And smile. Feels like those gold star stickers your teacher would put on your better efforts as a kid. I think I tried to be cool about those, too, but could never hide my glee.
> 
> I'm a complete dork.
> 
> ...



I totally dig what you're singing, BB. I always check, first thing I do. And I get all happy and proud of myself when I get repped, and kinda sad when I don't. It _shouldn't_ bug me as much as it does... and that bugs me a bit, too.


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

I confess that i often wonder how i can get lots of rep one day, and then get none for daaaays.

I also confess that I absolutely, totally and completely do not understand some people. At all.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2006)

Its okay, Jes. Some peoples' just dont get it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2006)

IC that Sandie_Z and RedHead just got 1,000 posts!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess that I rarely check my reputation points, but I felt compelled to check after reading all these posts talking about it.


----------



## mejix (Mar 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I get really excited when I see that someone's given me rep. Perhaps inordinately excited. There's some shame involved in how excited I get. I read the messages and smile. I click the link and see what post they're repping me for. And smile. Feels like those gold star stickers your teacher would put on your better efforts as a kid. I think I tried to be cool about those, too, but could never hide my glee.
> 
> I'm a complete dork.
> 
> ...




you should try living in rep ghetto. its a tough neighborhood, tougher than two can heights. on these streets theres no hope, only darkness.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I also confess I hope this thread goes on forever, and outlasts us all.



Some irony in the fact that it won't let me rep you for this post, so i'll just say this....

BB, you're the only person i know i like as much as i like my dog.

That should carry more weight than any stoopid rep, anyway.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 27, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Some irony in the fact that it won't let me rep you for this post, so i'll just say this....
> 
> BB, you're the only person i know i like as much as i like my dog.
> 
> That should carry more weight than any stoopid rep, anyway.


Totally does, Dude. Totally does.

PS: Nice pair you have there. They new?


----------



## olivefun (Mar 27, 2006)

I just looked at my rep, just realized it has been a really loooooong time since I have gotten any
(reps)


Now I feel all sad...


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess I want to know how OliveFun's dinner at home date went.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess that going to Arizona on vacation with one's mother is terrible when one has a sex drive like mine.

No privacy, and there's next to no girls around here my age... Not that the latter would make a difference, 'cause I'm far too shy.

Well, there is always that Lauren girl in my Theater class, when I get back home...


(Sorry, my thinking is not in my upper half this morning.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess I'm considering going to California this summer to see my brother, and when I do, also going to see Ryan.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess that i still don't feel guilty about the two acts of musical sabatoge i perpetrated in my career.

I feel just _terrible_ that i don't.

But i don't.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 27, 2006)

I wrote about my big date in the foodee forum. 

It was really wonderful. 
The food was great, we ate and talked and laughed a lot. 

He finds me to be beautiful, exotic and sexy (go figure!) 

It was a very memorable night for me, just connecting with someone and having so much pleasure was a big treat. 

This is old fashioned kind of courtship in a way and though we were lounging around and playing like teenagers for hours, we managed to keep things in perspective. 

He and I are both impossibly busy. I am looking forward to seeing him again, though I don't see us scheduling another evening like that for at least a week or two or more.. (which for me seems like an unreasonably long amount of time...). 

When I close my eyes, I can remember the feeling of his breath on my bottom lip. An electric surge of energy that we both responded to, made things simultaneously intense and comfortable. 

Yum! 

My confession, is that I think of him (and saturday night) at many very inappropriate times of the day.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess that my current job is offering a S**tload of money for people to give up their positions and I am considering it !


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I wrote about my big date in the foodee forum.
> 
> It was really wonderful.
> The food was great, we ate and talked and laughed a lot.
> ...


I confess someone is a SMITTEN KITTEN.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmmm smitten... 

I suppose I am. 

Hmm 

He is sweet, we had a wonderful time, I fantasize about getting close to him again, but my feet are on the ground. 

This is really nice. 

I confess that I like having a new spot to have my mind wander to.


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Hmmm smitten...
> 
> I suppose I am.
> 
> ...


I confess I bet I know just which spots those are.  hahahaha.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I just looked at my rep, just realized it has been a really loooooong time since I have gotten any
> (reps)
> 
> 
> Now I feel all sad...



Hey you feel sad I have been so close to 30 for so long I am beginning to think it will never happen! I will always be known as a Senior Member! Frankly I don't feel old enough to be a Senior yet!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have a REAL hard time believing people when they tell me they love me.
> 
> Hey I'm workin on it.



Wow Sandy, I've got that same problem.

I also don't believe them (and many do) when they say I have a great singing voice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess that I am reading and posting today from a meeting at work using my cellphone.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess I've behaved pretty crappily today on the boards.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I've behaved pretty crappily today on the boards.



(Sometimes, ya just gotta have a cranky day. Finish it off with a visit to your favorite ice cream store. )


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I've behaved pretty crappily today on the boards.



I still like you. Especially now that I know you may come visit me.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I've behaved pretty crappily today on the boards.



I confess that this confession makes me like you even more, which I didn't think was humanly possible.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2006)

I confess that I've cried myself to sleep the last few nights because my brother has a baby and I don't..then I cry because I'm crying that my brother has a baby and I don't.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I've behaved pretty crappily today on the boards.



I was reading that and wondered if *behaving badly* would be an oxymoron.
Then I was thinking that the combination of *behaved, pretty * and *crappily *are an interesting collection of words.


Being on the boards, being part of a community is a good thing, SL.

Well, in your case anyway. You always have something thought provoking to say, and I confess, I like your input.


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I still like you. Especially now that I know you may come visit me.


I confess I give up already.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 27, 2006)

Jes! don't give up.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi! I'm Fuzzy, and this is your nekked joke of the week!...


----------



## ripley (Mar 28, 2006)

I confess that it made me feel good that SL said she acted crappily. It makes me feel better about the times I've acted less than I should have.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I've cried myself to sleep the last few nights because my brother has a baby and I don't..then I cry because I'm crying that my brother has a baby and I don't.



But you're an aunt!  And that's an awesome role!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I give up already.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 28, 2006)

Jes!  Come back!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Jes!  Come back!



Yeah, really. Nobody likes a quitter.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 28, 2006)

I know not to end sentences with prepositions, but I do it anyway sometimes because things like "with whom" sound so pretentious. In a toss-up between grammatical correctness and sounding like a pretentious fop, it's anyone's guess who'll win in my head on a given day.


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2006)

Got an email from one of my friends last night that just hit me wrong. I had asked him to do something for me...he didn't, then sends this email about helping someone else.

I responded in a snippy manner, he replied in a like manner, then we realized we had broadcast to the 600 people on the board he had written through.

At least he and I had a laugh and got over our sniping at each other.


----------



## Mini (Mar 28, 2006)

I confess that I find myself far too entertaining. I'm not particularly vain, and I have absolutely no ego involved with my abilities, looks, or station, but damned if I can't make myself laugh.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I give up already.



I confess I'm mad that Jes won't co-fuck with me.


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm mad that Jes won't co-fuck with me.


I have been trying to shoehorn you into a room (and no, this board is not a room) for a month, and no dice. Now get out there and ride the penis train, girl! Ain't none of us gettin' any younger!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, I'd have sex with Ryan, but do you know what he said when I mentioned possibly visiting? "Well, I have a couch you could sleep on!"


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey, I'd have sex with Ryan, but do you know what he said when I mentioned possibly visiting? "Well, I have a couch you could sleep on!"


I think 'couch' is just his nickname for you-know-what.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

He would be that vain!!! LMAO!


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> He would be that vain!!! LMAO!


He kept trying to tell me it was a 'fold out' and making Jennifer Convertible jokes, but I wasn't having any of it.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 28, 2006)

I confess I give up on trying to read all the new posts on the boards. There are just too damn many. That's kind of a really good thing though if you think about it.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 28, 2006)

I had a dress with an old fashioned flower pattern. 
Normally I wear sort of solid colors or stripes, and one spring day i was wearing this floral print. 

A friend wanted to tease me, and asked if I slept on a couch last night, and got into a camouflage thing. He was being funny.. 
I said yes. 
For a while, when we'd make reservations for dinner, he'd use the name Jay Convertible. 

Do they still have jennifer Convertible sofa commercials on tv?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2006)

I confess that I _should_ be working on an essay, but I just can't concentrate on it.

I attribute that to my sleep cycle being screwed up completely by the red-eye flight last night/this morning... But my prof won't take that as an excuse.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

I confess I just left Ryan a scantily clad surprise in his private message box on here.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I just left Ryan a scantily clad surprise in his private message box on here.



I confess to wondering how many are trying to figure out how to hack into Ryan's PM box


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

I confess that I've not read all 740 posts to this thread nor will I!!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey, I'd have sex with Ryan, but do you know what he said when I mentioned possibly visiting? "Well, I have a couch you could sleep on!"



I'm being a gentleman. How much of a jerk would I sound like if I was to assume that a visit from you would result in sex?

If you wanted to stay in a hotel, that would be fine with me.

If you wanted to sleep on my couch while I slept in my bed, that would be fine with me.

If you wanted to sleep in my bed while I slept on the couch, that would be fine with me.

If you wanted to share the bed or couch, that would *DEFINITELY* be fine with me. 

I would just be happy for the chance to spend time with you.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I just left Ryan a scantily clad surprise in his private message box on here.



I confess that it was the best surprise ever. :smitten:


----------



## Mini (Mar 28, 2006)

I confess that I want to see a movie called "One Dude Totally Whaling The SHIT Out Of Some Extras For Two Hours."


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I confess that I've not read all 740 posts to this thread nor will I!!



You BETTER! Somewhere hidden in there is the "key" post that explains the whole thread. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

*shhhhhhhh* Don't tell the secrets!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I find myself far too entertaining. I'm not particularly vain, and I have absolutely no ego involved with my abilities, looks, or station, but damned if I can't make myself laugh.



It's called dementia, my friend. 

tip: Always carry a phone number on your person of whom to be notified if you're found.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that it made me feel good that SL said she acted crappily. It makes me feel better about the times I've acted less than I should have.



But you're an aunt! And that's an awesome role!

*OK, I confess I stole my reply from SL's reply to a different post that followed yours*


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *shhhhhhhh* Don't tell the secrets!



Wow! Lookin' good! *checks Fuzzy's cankles*


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

I am 100% aware that I'm probably making a huge mistake, but I just can't help myself.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm being a gentleman. How much of a jerk would I sound like if I was to assume that a visit from you would result in sex?



A pretty big jerk, but you'd be a correct jerk. Which means you'd be a lot like moi at work.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> If you wanted to share the bed or couch, that would *DEFINITELY* be fine with me.



Even if I wore an oversized nightshirt with a picture of a pig on the front and a little tail in the back?


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm being a gentleman. How much of a jerk would I sound like if I was to assume that a visit from you would result in sex?
> 
> If you wanted to stay in a hotel, that would be fine with me.
> 
> ...



I confess the PM option does exist.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2006)

I confess that I'm addicted to stealing identities.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm addicted to stealing identities.



Word........


----------



## Ash (Mar 29, 2006)

I confess that everytime Jes greets someone new, I think of Baywatch.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 29, 2006)

I confess that I'm sad that no one wants me in their car..or wants my avatar or wants to rep me..or WUVS ME..*WAHHHHHHHH*

I confess I am a loser

But only on Wednesdays


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2006)

*sigh* I really can't tell the difference between pomegranate juice and cranberry juice.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Even if I wore an oversized nightshirt with a picture of a pig on the front and a little tail in the back?



Of course.


----------



## Ash (Mar 30, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I'm sad that no one wants me in their car..or wants my avatar or wants to rep me..or WUVS ME..*WAHHHHHHHH*



I stole it! And I'm sending you some rep!

-A fellow Wednesday loser


----------



## mejix (Mar 30, 2006)

woke up today and the clock said 7:00; turned around and the next time i looked it said 8:30. 

i was late for work. still, part of me wanted to write that down in the small pleasures thread.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2006)

I confess I'm having a glass of wine before going back to work this morning. (You'd understand if you worked there.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I stole it! And I'm sending you some rep!
> 
> -A fellow Wednesday loser




Well..it's Wednesday no more  I have to admit I noticed that you stole it in another thread and I was like..did I forget to pick purple font? LOL thanks for loving me


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 30, 2006)

I admit I get a little *thrill* when I get a better grade than the people I sit next to at school.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been completely lazy all day. That's unusual for me, but then I'm sick and my brain is in too much of a fog to do homework.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

I confess I got objectified earlier tonight...AND I LIKED IT.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> I've been completely lazy all day. That's unusual for me, but then I'm sick and my brain is in too much of a fog to do homework.



Hope you feel better soon, Tina.  

I've been sick too, my first cold in three and a half years! Not so bad, tho, just a lot of coughing but it's been lingering for almost two weeks.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I got objectified earlier tonight...AND I LIKED IT.



You naughty little hussy!


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Tina.
> 
> I've been sick too, my first cold in three and a half years! Not so bad, tho, just a lot of coughing but it's been lingering for almost two weeks.



Thank you, Santa. I hope you feel better, too, and that your cold stops it's malingering.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> You naughty little hussy!


Word! This cute guy on a bike, wearing his soccer pads (and, of course, I am a soccer fan), came by me as I was walking to the gym. And he said: excuse me, which was odd b/c there was plenty of room. And he smiled, and I smiled. And then he turned and smiled again, and I was still looking at him, so I smiled. And then he pulled over between 2 houses and stopped and said something (which I totally didn't catch) but I smiled and said: hello! And it made my day. Because frankly, I haven't felt like anyone has noticed that I have private parts in MONTHS, and had just complained about that earlier today. So it was nice to be reminded that, apparently, I do!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess sometimes when I eat tapioca the little tapioca pearls make me think of fat globules and it puts me off a little.

(I also confess I'm posting because I didn't want this thread to die.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess I don't want it to die either!

I confess I'm pleased that His Royal Tsarness Ryan might allow me to stay in Cali if I visit.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess that the thought of dropkicking my boss through the store's front window brings me more joy than masturbation.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh, and I also confess that Urban Dictionary's definition of an Angry Dragon made me laugh so hard that my throat hurts.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess that the reason I prefer some of the Asian horror movies to American ones is because they're not afraid to cross that line saying "this is taboo".

I doubt that I'll ever see an American-made film that's anything like the short film _Dumplings_, simply because it'd be considered _going too far_.

People would complain that the ending of _Cut_, another short film, is far too dark. From what I've seen, most people are okay with a darker ending so long as there's a faint glimmer of hope; this film pours blood on that candle.

And those are two of the most horrifying stories I've ever taken in. (Taken in = read, watched, heard, experienced, etc.) 

Sorry, had to rant.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess that I haven't changed my calendar to April yet and I don't wanna.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess that calling one's boss a "frigid cunt" is possibly *not* the best way to protest not being given a weekend off.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2006)

I also confess that diplomacy and tact are not among my strongest qualities.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2006)

And finally (for now, anyway), I confess that few things entertain me as much as does undeserved narcissism.


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2006)

I found out yesterday that I have a booty. And that there's a pricetag on it. And that it's valued at $8.

That's a steal, if I do say so myself.


(and yes, this is totally true)


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> I found out yesterday that I have a booty. And that there's a pricetag on it. And that it's valued at $8.
> 
> That's a steal, if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...




*Steals Jes' ass*

I confess that I am damn glad to be home tonight.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> I found out yesterday that I have a booty. And that there's a pricetag on it. And that it's valued at $8.
> 
> That's a steal, if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...



I'd buy that for a dollar!

/8 times


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess that there's actually a couple shows on the Disney channel that I'm fond of.

_Suite Life of Zack and Cody_ is one of them.

"Hey Mom! We're gonna be on TV!"
"WHAT'D YOU SET ON FIRE!?"


----------



## Stormy (Apr 2, 2006)

I have two dogs, one male and one female (both neutered) and if the male is around the female when she urinates, he usually does so in the same spot afterwards. But when I pee outside he never does that, or shows much interest in it. I'm not sure how I do or should feel about this.

Also, I haven't watched a movie in several years, but am going to try to find a way to download and watch _Feed_ online, even though everyone seems to not like it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess I'm scared to death of my law test on wednesday..

I also confess that I will be devestated if I spend another birthday alone..I have 27 days to make plans..lol


----------



## Ryan (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess that I've never seen a single episode of a whole bunch of really popular TV shows, such as "Survivor", "American Idol", "CSI", "Lost", "Desperate Housewives", "Sex In The City", etc.


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!
> 
> /8 times


haha.
My friend and I were debating whether or not I had anything anyone could see from behind, so I got up and walked for her. And she told me yes, I did indeed, have booty. Which made us laugh like hyenas for some reason, frightening passers-by. But we REALLY started cackling when the other people staffing the crafts sidewalk sale saw that in the deluge that was the thunderstorm, a pricetag had gotten affixed to my rear. I have booty AND it's worth 8 bucks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I've never seen a single episode of a whole bunch of really popular TV shows, such as "Survivor", "American Idol", "CSI", "Lost", "Desperate Housewives", "Sex In The City", etc.



I confess that you and I are in the same boat.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 2, 2006)

I confess that I was supposed to call somebody at a certain time this morning, but I overslept because I forgot to change my clock for Daylight Savings. :doh:


----------



## Ash (Apr 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!
> 
> /8 times




Canadian dollars?




Watch it, Jes. Those exchange rates will get you every time.


----------



## Jes (Apr 3, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm scared to death of my law test on wednesday..
> 
> I also confess that I will be devestated if I spend another birthday alone..I have 27 days to make plans..lol


awww, boobookitty...I have a crappy birthday, calendar-wise, so I know what you're feeling, but try not to stress about it. and definitely don't think about this like you need to find a date or something. That's a sure-fire way to ruin any holiday or important event. Just find a friend or two, or a family member, even, and make sure to enjoy yourself. Be happy with less, and maybe the day itself will surprise you.


----------



## Mini (Apr 3, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Canadian dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oddly enough, I got tipped 8 bucks American last night. It was sweet.

(I take it no one here's a Robocop fan?)


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2006)

I confess that I wore my "cranky" shirt today. And while I didn't start out that way, now that it's over and I'm ready for bed... the shirt converted me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Pint of Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough for AnnMarie! STAT!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2006)

Mini said:


> Oddly enough, I got tipped 8 bucks American last night. It was sweet.
> 
> (I take it no one here's a Robocop fan?)



I confess that I am, I just didn't feel like commenting on it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 3, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I was supposed to call somebody at a certain time this morning, but I overslept because I forgot to change my clock for Daylight Savings. :doh:



I confess that person is not all that mad about it as she was on the phone anyway.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 3, 2006)

A young man that I had been seeing last year called last night, wanting to get together and just _"see how we feel when we're together_".

yergh.

Rather than being truthful, I said the old "It's not you, it's me" thing.

He is alright, but no thank you. It was easier to say the old standard. I realised how stale is the statement as the words tumbled from my lips, but he bought it.

go figure!

He did still ask me to call him tonight on his cell phone.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like somebody wanted a bootie call, eh?

I was a horrible bitch to my ex the other day. He insisted on buying our nearly 16 year old daughter a car. I told him she's not ready and to please not do it right now but give her time to mature a little. He bought her one anyway (he lives in Seattle and so has no idea what's really going on with her) without having the balls to tell me he was going to do it; I found out from her. I was SO angry that I called him and let the invectives fly.

And truthfully? It felt really really good. I'm no longer afraid of him and I enjoyed hitting him with the truth stick. (Of course I'm now still left with a nearly 16 year old who's a car owner and I'm the bad guy for not letting her drive it. *sigh*).


----------



## Carrie (Apr 3, 2006)

I just ate too many peanut M&M's.  

And I reallyreallyreallyreally hope that admission didn't inspire any winky-stroking by readers.


(Vickie, that was quite sneaky of your ex. I'm glad you gave him the what-for).


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 3, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Sounds like somebody wanted a bootie call, eh?
> 
> I was a horrible bitch to my ex the other day. He insisted on buying our nearly 16 year old daughter a car. I told him she's not ready and to please not do it right now but give her time to mature a little. He bought her one anyway (he lives in Seattle and so has no idea what's really going on with her) without having the balls to tell me he was going to do it; I found out from her. I was SO angry that I called him and let the invectives fly.
> 
> And truthfully? It felt really really good. I'm no longer afraid of him and I enjoyed hitting him with the truth stick. (Of course I'm now still left with a nearly 16 year old who's a car owner and I'm the bad guy for not letting her drive it. *sigh*).



She'll get over it. Trust me. I remember all the silly stuff I was mad at my mother over when I was 16. Five years down the road, she'll love you for knowing her.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2006)

I confess that if I really have to wait until September 21 to get the second season of LOST on DVD, I'm going to kill somebody.

I also confess that I'm going and watching some of the first season now 'cause I'm bored.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2006)

I smell like chlorine, and I sort of like it.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Apr 4, 2006)

I will confess 2 things and 2 things only.

1. I know all of the words to Casey at the Bat- I am quite proud of that

2. I have a secret crush on a certain short, fat, blond lady
with an amazing ass---weight about 257.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 4, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I have a secret crush on a certain short, fat, blond lady
> with an amazing ass---weight about 257.



Ooop!

Sounds like the blonde who's always running around calling people smitten kittens has someone smitten with her kitten!! (At least I'm pretty sure that description fits her, don't make me go searching for the places she's said it... )


----------



## Ash (Apr 4, 2006)

I confess that I'm going to trick myself (somehow) into getting up in the morning and going to the Y. I just know that, at 6:30, I'll be laying in bed, telling myself I'll just go tomorrow...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 4, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I'm going to trick myself (somehow) into getting up in the morning and going to the Y. I just know that, at 6:30, I'll be laying in bed, telling myself I'll just go tomorrow...



Good luck girl, I'm impressed with your intention alone! I can't do anything in the morning, can't even find time to make something to eat, barely time to shower and get out... I'm pathetic before 11am.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 4, 2006)

I confess that I should be sleeping right now because I have to wake up at 7:30am for an 8:30am Biology lecture. I also confess that there's a 95% chance that I'll sleep through that very lecture. And I confess that I didn't read all of Virginia Woolf's _A Room of One's Own_ for my 10:00am English class... only most of it. Can I also confess that I really liked Woolf? She's amazing. I kind of write in a similar style to her when I do creative pieces, though not about similar topics. I also confess that I write all the time, though I don't think that's a big deal. I confess that I should stop talking now and will do so. Goodnight


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 4, 2006)

I must confess that I should be asleep right now. It's after 1:30 and I know I will complain about being tired tomorrow. I must also confess that I love to eat cheeseburgers for breakfast and on good days I throw a little bacon on there too.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 4, 2006)

I confess I'm a lot more loving than I let on.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ooop!
> 
> Sounds like the blonde who's always running around calling people smitten kittens has someone smitten with her kitten!! (At least I'm pretty sure that description fits her, don't make me go searching for the places she's said it... )



Squeee! That's what I thought, too. I hope we're right.


----------



## jamie (Apr 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I smell like chlorine, and I sort of like it.




I looove that smell. :smitten:


----------



## Jane (Apr 4, 2006)

I CANNOT abide it....and my roommate cleans EVERYTHING with Clorox.

It hurts my throat, and nose and lungs.


----------



## Jes (Apr 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ooop!
> 
> Sounds like the blonde who's always running around calling people smitten kittens has someone smitten with her kitten!! (At least I'm pretty sure that description fits her, don't make me go searching for the places she's said it... )


Hey....wait a sec! She sounds familiar, but I can't place her...I could be wrong though, since I am, a lot of the time, and then I'd be a DORKIE DOGGIE. 

I confess I'm having a super huge ego attack. I got up early today and went for a hair appt. and goddamnit if I am not looking FANTASTIC now. And I mean really good. My very long hair was blown out straight, and then straightironed and the hairdresser, who is the shit, kept running her hands through my hair and saying: it looks so good, you have so much hair, it looks just like the woman in the Pantene ads (the ones where they tie the hair into a knot, etc. etc.). It's shiny and strong and straight, and it won't look like this tomorrow, but for today, it looks positively hollywood and luminous and I am FEELING HOT.

(also? my thighs feel good from the weight machine at the gym last night. I did this move that made my ass tingle. TINGLE, I tell you)

thank god for hairdressers.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> thank god for hairdressers.



Not to mention smitten kittens.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 4, 2006)

"Bajilliondy" will never cease to make me laugh. Hard.


(Although I think Jay used the phrase "eleventy bajillion" one time, which was equally funny).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 4, 2006)

I confess I am scared to death I won't ever see Lilli again and I don't know how to fix things..

I'm also scared that I won't ever get over this pain...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 4, 2006)

I also confess that I've been a downer the last few weeks and I'm sorry..hopefully things will begin to look up soon  and I can go back to being my cheery, awesome blossom self..lol


----------



## Ryan (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess that tonight I've been wandering the boards and giving out reputation points to random people. Just for fun.


----------



## Mini (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess that I got fired yesterday, and that I wasn't at all surprised by it.

Oh, I also confess that my ex-boss is a twat.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 5, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that tonight I've been wandering the boards and giving out reputation points to random people. Just for fun.


I confess I like getting rep for no particular reason..thank ya


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I got fired yesterday, and that I wasn't at all surprised by it.
> 
> Oh, I also confess that my ex-boss is a twat.



Sorry you got the boot..but from what I've read..you hated that job anyways..or your boss at least..lol..good luck with the job hunt..if you lived in Oklahoma..I could probably spare a few g's to have you just stand in my living room......nekkid  j/k..........................kinda


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess that I recently saw my high school crush--a boy that made fun of me for my size--and giggled because he was fat now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I recently saw my high school crush--a boy that made fun of me for my size--and giggled because he was fat now.



Hee. And now I'm giggling too. 

My confession? I decided to get payback on my ex for overriding my decision about my daughter's car. How? She wants her braces off before prom, and in fact is saying she WILL get her braces off before prom; however, her ortho says she's not quite ready, and requires two months of regular band wearing, which she has to this point refused to do. To get them off before she's ready, it requires a form saying you understand treatment's not completed and accept full responsibility for the likely ramifications. I decided that, since her dad is SOOOO much better at making decisions than I am, that he gets to make this one. (Welcome to parenthood, Bucko. It's about time). So now instead of me being the bad guy and he being the hero, he'll get to see what it's like to be at the receiving end of my daughter's wrath.

Let's just say my ex is less than pleased with me turfing this to him.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hee. And now I'm giggling too.
> 
> My confession? I decided to get payback on my ex for overriding my decision about my daughter's car. How? She wants her braces off before prom, and in fact is saying she WILL get her braces off before prom; however, her ortho says she's not quite ready, and requires two months of regular band wearing, which she has to this point refused to do. To get them off before she's ready, it requires a form saying you understand treatment's not completed and accept full responsibility for the likely ramifications. I decided that, since her dad is SOOOO much better at making decisions than I am, that he gets to make this one. (Welcome to parenthood, Bucko. It's about time). So now instead of me being the bad guy and he being the hero, he'll get to see what it's like to be at the receiving end of my daughter's wrath.
> 
> Let's just say my ex is less than pleased with me turfing this to him.



Tell Little Missy they don't even show up in pictures anyway.

My mother didn't let me drive until 17 and I didn't get my braces off until 18. She'll live.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess it absolutely made my night that Ryan was online on my lunchbreak last night. I also confess I like his definition of "buggy run" much better.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess that I watched a film called _Pulse_ today. Japanese horror flick. I did this because I didn't feel like going to my theater class...

After watching it, I do NOT want to be alone, isolated, disconnected from people. Unfortunately, at work, I am alone, isolated, and disconnected. Maybe I can talk one of my friends into stopping by... I hope so. If I have to stay in that box all by myself, I might just go insane.

Seriously, this movie was fucking TERRIFYING.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess I just reread something I wrote in another thread yesterday and realize that it sounds a lot dirtier than I meant it to. Now I'm kind of embarrassed.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I just reread something I wrote in another thread yesterday and realize that it sounds a lot dirtier than I meant it to. Now I'm kind of embarrassed.



Ooooooooh! Link, please, you naughty little minx?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ooooooooh! Link, please, you naughty little minx?



Haha! No way. You're going to have to find it yourself, missy.


----------



## jamie (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess I read Rainy's naughty lil post from yesterday.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I read Rainy's naughty lil post from yesterday.



And you're going to give me the link, right, shmookie-pookins? :kiss2:


----------



## jamie (Apr 5, 2006)

Only if you have ways of making me talk....:wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2006)

I will let my ferrets loose in your pants if you don't. 

Feeling verbose yet?


----------



## jamie (Apr 5, 2006)

You catch more flies with honey than vinegar (or ferrets).

Now quit hijacking your thread and get back to confessing.. I know you have lots of stuff left.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess you're begging for a spanking if you don't link us, Jamie.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2006)

PIE! Pie for everyone! 


I wish I had some pie.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess that I keep seeing the paysite thread titled, "Fat girl in a mini skirt", and it makes me think of Chris Farley singing "Fat guy in a little coat....". 

Then I laugh.


----------



## abluesman (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess I've been goofing off on the boards at work for the last hour.

(I hafta get back to work now... it's almost time to go home).


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Tell Little Missy they don't even show up in pictures anyway.
> 
> My mother didn't let me drive until 17 and I didn't get my braces off until 18. She'll live.



I know *she'll* live. Me OTOH? I'm not so sure.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2006)

I confess that I'm Mr. Grumpus today, and I can't quite figure out why. I'm poking around here trying to lift it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 7, 2006)

I confess that every time I see the Paysite thread titled "Balcony Flashing," I think it says "Balony Flashing," which I guess would more accurately describe what's happening at the _other_ end of the computer.

I also confess that making the above observation will likely earn me an angry PM from somebody telling me I'm being insensitive about the plight of the balony flasher, and the hardships endured by even the low-fat varieties, both pre-packaged and in the deli case. And that I'll shoot right straight to Hell for same.

And that I misspelled balony.


----------



## jamie (Apr 7, 2006)

I confess that work is driving me absolutely batty right now and that if J doesn't hurry up and get to scootin so we can leave, I may start streaking down the hallway telling the patients that the green beans are attacking, hop on your ponies and run.


----------



## Jane (Apr 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess that every time I see the Paysite thread titled "Balcony Flashing," I think it says "Balony Flashing," which I guess would more accurately describe what's happening at the _other_ end of the computer.
> 
> I also confess that making the above observation will likely earn me an angry PM from somebody telling me I'm being insensitive about the plight of the balony flasher, and the hardships endured by even the low-fat varieties, both pre-packaged and in the deli case. And that I'll shoot right straight to Hell for same.
> 
> And that I misspelled balony.


It's a preference, not a fetish.

(I thought it said bologna with a y, too when I read your post)


----------



## Carrie (Apr 9, 2006)

I watched "The Jerk" yesterday, and have been laughing all day at the thermos song he sings in the tub.


----------



## formerking (Apr 9, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I hurt people because I want them to prove to me how much they like me. (That doesn't make sense)



 Drop it, CurvyEm!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 9, 2006)

formerking said:


> Drop it, CurvyEm!



Whatcha doin', silly?  That post of hers is two months old. 

Formerking, meet irony. Irony, formerking.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Whatcha doin', silly?  That post of hers is two months old.
> 
> Formerking, meet irony. Irony, formerking.




LOL, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 10, 2006)

I confess Ryan scared the hell out of me this afternoon. "Hey, Mom, this is the girl I told you about that has herpes! Say hello, Casey!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

*sputters*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Damn. I just got spaghetti sauce on my laptop keyboard. Try to be careful, and it just gets there doubly fast.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess Ryan scared the hell out of me this afternoon. "Hey, Mom, this is the girl I told you about that has herpes! Say hello, Casey!"



The joke being that I was all by myself and nobody was within earshot when I said that (I was sitting in my parked car with the windows rolled up). 

I confess that I thought this was really funny. Especially Casey's reaction over the phone.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 10, 2006)

You spoiled my moment in the sun! I'll get you, you bastard!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 10, 2006)

I am unreasonably pleased at the recent acquisition of my 4th green can.

P.S. Thanks loads to everyone who helped me get it.


----------



## Jes (Apr 10, 2006)

*ahem*




PANTS


----------



## Carrie (Apr 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you. And your pants.


----------



## Jes (Apr 10, 2006)

well my pants are covering just 3 cans, but are big enough for 4 cans...

but I'm not there yet.


I need to eat, people. I think I lost a fair amt. of weight on my vacation. I haven't properly eaten in almost a week! Feel bad for me! And then stuff a sandwich into me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

I confess I read 857 posts of this thread in the last two hours (or so).


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2006)

I confess that I almost just clogged the toilet.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 10, 2006)

I confess I was really, really pleased that anyone would think Ryan was my boyfriend.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 10, 2006)

I confess that given adequate funds, I'd purchase these in every available color.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that given adequate funds, I'd purchase these in every available color.



Ah, the old "given adequate funds" caveat. :bow:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 10, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Ah, the old "given adequate funds" caveat. :bow:



Shhh....don't tell anyone, but they're $360 a pair. Hence the caveat.


----------



## Mini (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I had a wonderful time with a girl on Sunday, and I hope to be able to see her again in the very near future.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I had a wonderful time with a girl on Sunday, and I hope to be able to see her again in the very near future.



I confess that this made me smile. Yay you.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I'm dismayed at the fact that the girl who I've been crushing on for a long time seems to have fallen for a boy from across the country.

The minute I get up the nerve to talk to her more, this guy pops up...


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm dismayed at the fact that the girl who I've been crushing on for a long time seems to have fallen for a boy from across the country.
> 
> The minute I get up the nerve to talk to her more, this guy pops up...


I confess that time is fleeting! If you have a crush, SPRING when the iron is hot.

Heard a great story on vacation. We passed a beautiful house that a bridegroom was building for his bride. He didnt' want to marry her 'til this gift was ready...and this gift took 13 years. In the meantime, she married someone else. That house has been called XXXX's Folly ever since (sorry, don't remember his name). 

And the moral of the story is...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that time is fleeting! If you have a crush, SPRING when the iron is hot.
> 
> Heard a great story on vacation. We passed a beautiful house that a bridegroom was building for his bride. He didnt' want to marry her 'til this gift was ready...and this gift took 13 years. In the meantime, she married someone else. That house has been called XXXX's Folly ever since (sorry, don't remember his name).


Dick Snotasbigastheotherguyz.


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Dick Snotasbigastheotherguyz.


Personally, I think he had committment issues, but whatever.


----------



## Mini (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that Euphoria Morning is rapidly becoming one of my all-time favorite CDs.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I was really, really pleased that anyone would think Ryan was my boyfriend.



What!!??
You mean he's not???
I was so sure he was...

Damn! Damn, Damn...

I hate being wrong...
damn, damn... 

:doh: 

you've spoiled my day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

olivefun said:


> What!!??
> You mean he's not???
> I was so sure he was...
> 
> ...



Oh, I *really* like Ryan. Don't get me wrong. When I visit California, he may have to forcibly remove me from his apartment after a few weeks. 

Ryan's pretty much my ideal in every single way. (Don't get a big head, asshole.) If he's the same on YIM and over the phone, I see very little that would stop us from being in a LTR. This summer or early fall when I take my vacation, when I visit my brother in Las Vegas, I plan on seeing Ryan for a couple days too. We'll see then.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If he's the same on YIM and over the phone, I see very little that would stop us from being in a LTR.



Hahaha,
LTR?
How about a short term one?
You could have a whole relationship and end it before your return to your continent if you play your cards right. Just think of the money on phone bills... Long distance relationships can be very costly...

Skype does help though.

heehee


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, I'm just on the east side of the US! But I WAS conceived in England.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I am TOTALLY rooting for TSL and Ryan.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that's so sweet!

I confess I'll also give out as much rep as I want in 24 hours, V-Bulletin. Go screw yourself!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I'm totally crushed right now.

The girl who I've had a crush on for over a fucking year just today announced that she's in a relationship with some kid in Montana. Yes, she's dating someone who's currently living on the other coast.

*Sigh*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I'm curious why someone in this forum doesn't like germans.
(I read it somewhere, but didn't realze it directly, it just came back into my mind right now and keeps me from sleeping, somehow. Just curiosity.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm totally crushed right now.
> 
> The girl who I've had a crush on for over a fucking year just today announced that she's in a relationship with some kid in Montana. Yes, she's dating someone who's currently living on the other coast.
> 
> *Sigh*



PPPSSSSTTT...Montana isn't on a coast


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I'm tired of state-mandated testing and I have another week of the crap...

I also confess that I'm sad that a particular person who reads the boards chooses to ignore me now


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm totally crushed right now.
> 
> The girl who I've had a crush on for over a fucking year just today announced that she's in a relationship with some kid in Montana. Yes, she's dating someone who's currently living on the other coast.
> 
> *Sigh*



I'm so sorry, cuteness. 

Y'know what, though? She clearly was not ready for your jelly. She may be one day, though.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> PPPSSSSTTT...Montana isn't on a coast



Alright, Miss Smartass, lemme clarify.

It's close enough. We're over here -------------------------------------------> X

...........X <------------------------------Montana is here
X <-------Coast is there


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm so sorry, cuteness.
> 
> Y'know what, though? She clearly was not ready for your jelly. She may be one day, though.



Thanks.

She didn't know how I felt, though, so I'm not angry at her or anything. Just full of jealously and bummed-out-ness.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Alright, Miss Smartass, lemme clarify.
> 
> It's close enough. We're over here -------------------------------------------> X
> 
> ...




I wasn't trying to be a smartass..promise..I was trying to give you hope that it wasn't as far away as you thought...so..get on a plane and go get her back!

man *sniffle* I really liked you too..and now you don't like me..*sob*


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I wasn't trying to be a smartass..promise..I was trying to give you hope that it wasn't as far away as you thought...so..get on a plane and go get her back!
> 
> man *sniffle* I really liked you too..and now you don't like me..*sob*



No, she's not going out there. She's just in a LDR now, she still lives in town. I can understand why she likes him, too- he lost his brother to cystric fibrosis and her sister has it (I think. It might be that her uncle died from it... I can't recall. I was only told once), so they have that one major thing in common.

And don't worry, I still like you. I forgot that one's tone of voice doesn't travel over the internets.:doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> No, she's not going out there. She's just in a LDR now, she still lives in town. I can understand why she likes him, too- he lost his brother to cystric fibrosis and her sister has it (I think. It might be that her uncle died from it... I can't recall. I was only told once), so they have that one major thing in common.
> 
> And don't worry, I still like you. I forgot that one's tone of voice doesn't travel over the internets.:doh:



It's my fault really..so don't apologize..but maybe we can think of ways to take your mind off her?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's my fault really..so don't apologize..but maybe we can think of ways to take your mind off her?



Oh, don't worry. I'll survive. After the initial shock and all that, I'm feeling alright. A little pissed off, but I'll live.

And I should be apologizing, 'cause I did come off as a jerk. I'm sorry.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess I'm totally whored out for work tonight. A manager who's temporarily helping out on thirds said it disgusts him when women wear lowcut shirts and "dress all slutty," so I'm wearing a cute little low-cut cap sleeve dealie.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I *really* like Ryan. Don't get me wrong. When I visit California, he may have to forcibly remove me from his apartment after a few weeks.



You're assuming that I would want you to leave. Although I'm hoping to move sometime this summer, so you might have to leave long enough to drive over to my new apartment.



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ryan's pretty much my ideal in every single way. (Don't get a big head, asshole.)



I've read your post in its entirety and my cranium appears to be the same size as it was before reading it. 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If he's the same on YIM and over the phone, I see very little that would stop us from being in a LTR.



Other than the 2000 miles that separate us...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

It's 2,500 miles. But who's keeping score?


----------



## ripley (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess I'm on the TSL/Ryan cheerleader squad too.:wubu: It's the cutest.

Gimme an L
Gimme an O
Gimme a V
Gimme an E

*shakes pom poms*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm on the TSL/Ryan cheerleader squad too.:wubu: It's the cutest.
> 
> Gimme an L
> Gimme an O
> ...




I'll be the o..lol..I'm as big as two o's..so it's going to read

Loove


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> *shakes pom poms*


 
wooooo woooooo


<that kinda got me excited>


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> wooooo woooooo
> 
> 
> <that kinda got me excited>




Ok..I call dibs on the quarterback  ohh.and the linemen..and the receivers..OK..I CALL the whole football team


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm on the TSL/Ryan cheerleader squad too.:wubu: It's the cutest.
> 
> Gimme an L
> Gimme an O
> ...



Who else is on this squad?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, thank you. But I don't start pressuring him for a ring until Friday, girls!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Who else is on this squad?


 
me - assistant pep squad leader, and equipment manager, do you have any idea how hard it is to keep up with all the pom poms?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> me - assistant pep squad leader, and equipment manager, do you have any idea how hard it is to keep up with all the pom poms?




me-assistant peppy squad leader..lol..I'm evil's twin..Horny angel


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, thank you. But I don't start pressuring him for a ring until Friday, girls!


TOO YOUNG



pants


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> TOO YOUNG
> 
> 
> 
> pants



Good point. I'm only 29.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

You carve wounds upon my flesh and write there in salt!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You carve wounds upon my flesh and write there in salt!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

I really suck tonight or something..sheesh


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I think I just offended Misty, and I feel really bad about it.

I've been a huge jerk tonight... I'm sorry, folks.


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I think I just offended Misty, and I feel really bad about it.
> 
> I've been a huge jerk tonight... I'm sorry, folks.


I confess that I, having the power to do so, absolve everyone of all crimes and misdemeanors tonight.

So buck up little campers. Tomorrow is a new day, full of promise.


----------



## ripley (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess I'm horribly curious what is going on with Misty and Blackjack.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm horribly curious what is going on with Misty and Blackjack.



She tried to cheer me up, but I'm not really in a mood where I can be cheered up too much. So that didn't end too well.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

all I want is whirled peas


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

today i requested the marriage of a peeper and a hooha. i was denied.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> today i requested the marriage of a peeper and a hooha. i was denied.



Unusual post, Jes.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that if sparks don't fly when TSL and Ryan finally get together I might be more disappointed than they are.

(Guess this puts me on the squad )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that if sparks don't fly when TSL and Ryan finally get together I might be more disappointed than they are.
> 
> (Guess this puts me on the squad )



This is turning into a majorly hot squad..Man..we should charge admission just to watch us cheer and our boobs bounce..and flab jiggle....I can see the wood getting sported now..LOL:shocked:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I am TOTALLY rooting for TSL and Ryan.



Just for the record.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Just for the record.




Ok..we are going to need some tax information..since we are charging and will get paid and FICA will demand money


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> This is turning into a majorly hot squad..Man..we should charge admission just to watch us cheer and our boobs bounce..and flab jiggle....I can see the wood getting sported now..LOL:shocked:



When the voyeurs (over on the WB) finally find something to watch, I think it might be a lot more interesting to watch them watching than to watch the action itself. Something tells me it could be pretty funny.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I tried out to be a cheerleader every year from 6th-10th grade. my starting weight 190..my ending weight..275..I never made the squad..so..I was a band nerd who made herself LOUDER than the whole cheerleading squad..HA HA..vengence is sweet when you got a voice and a real cowbell..LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> When the voyeurs (over on the WB) finally find something to watch, I think it might be a lot more interesting to watch them watching than to watch the action itself. Something tells me it could be pretty funny.




watching the watchers? interesting concept your Raininess!


----------



## ripley (Apr 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I tried out to be a cheerleader every year from 6th-10th grade. my starting weight 190..my ending weight..275..I never made the squad..so..I was a band nerd who made herself LOUDER than the whole cheerleading squad..HA HA..vengence is sweet when you got a voice and a real cowbell..LOL



I was a cheerleader! But it was a really small school, no try-outs.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that given adequate funds, I'd purchase these in every available color.



Those Birks are FAR too sedate, Carrie. Here. I've pimped 'em out for ya. Complete with deceptively roomy goat basket and handlebar tassels made from real human hair. And it's HoHo powered! (Ya can't have pimp without ho.) I'm afraid I ran out of space before I got the Mr. Pibb dispenser installed. Let's think about a sidecar for that. 

Teutul family eat your heart out.

(I confess when people on the phone today have asked what that clicking is, it wasn't me typing notes. It was Project Pimp. Just as important, really.) 

View attachment pimp carries ride comp.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

I confess that I'm really impressed. BB, you should have your own show: "Pimp my Birk!"


----------



## Carrie (Apr 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Those Birks are FAR too sedate, Carrie. Here. I've pimped 'em out for ya. Complete with deceptively roomy goat basket and handlebar tassels made from real human hair. And it's HoHo powered! (Ya can't have pimp without ho.) I'm afraid I ran out of space before I got the Mr. Pibb dispenser installed. Let's think about a sidecar for that.
> 
> Teutul family eat your heart out.
> 
> (I confess when people on the phone today have asked what that clicking is, it wasn't me typing notes. It was Project Pimp. Just as important, really.)



Holy hell, BB, that thing is fricking SWEET. I can use the handlebar basket to carry more Ho-Ho's in case I need more fuel. Or I get hungry. 

I'm in love. :smitten:


P.S. It kills me that I can't give you rep for this, but I repped your arms yesterday. Oh, the huge manatee!!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. It kills me that I can't give you rep for this, but I repped your arms yesterday. Oh, the huge manatee!!!!


What did you just call my arms?









(Sorry. I can't type that with a straight face. Oh, the huge manatee, indeed.)


----------



## Carrie (Apr 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> What did you just call my arms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh! You never disappoint, my sweet little yum-yum.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. It kills me that I can't give you rep for this, but I repped your arms yesterday. Oh, the huge manatee!!!!


In an odd alternate universe twist, I just repped you for _wanting_ to rep me twice in rapid succession. And for saying "oh, the huge manatee." Which never fails to make me pee my pants a little bit.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, I'm pleased that I can bring a little pants-wetting into the lives of such lovely ladies.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> In an odd alternate universe twist, I just repped you for _wanting_ to rep me twice in rapid succession.



You just blew my mind. 



Boteroesque Babe said:


> And for saying "oh, the huge manatee." Which never fails to make me pee my pants a little bit.



Definite kudos to Blackjack for all the little peeing he's induced with that line. :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's something for you all to piss yourselves to, in a size large enough that you can save it to your hard drive. 

View attachment hugemanatee2fr.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Apr 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Here's something for you all to piss yourselves to, in a size large enough that you can save it to your hard drive.



That's hilarious.  

But honey, girls don't "piss". We pee. Sometimes if we're feeling particularly dainty we tinkle. I think I may have even made wee a time or two.


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> But honey, girls don't "piss". We pee. Sometimes if we're feeling particularly dainty we tinkle. I think I may have even made wee a time or two.


I piddle. Like a puppy.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I piddle. Like a puppy.



Good girl! And here's a cookie for hitting the paper this time.


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Good girl! And here's a cookie for hitting the paper this time.


uh oh. I didn't say I piddled on the PAPER.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2006)

I confess that after thinking about some things, I'm terrified.

I mean, if I get this broken up over a girl who I hadn't been dating but was planning on asking out, then what's it gonna be like when I get in a relationship and then break up?

Hell... the past few days have just been totally nineteen for me.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that after thinking about some things, I'm terrified.
> 
> I mean, if I get this broken up over a girl who I hadn't been dating but was planning on asking out, then what's it gonna be like when I get in a relationship and then break up?
> 
> Hell... the past few days have just been totally nineteen for me.



I confess that yesterday I saw Blackjack_Jeeves talking about his girlfriend and almost posted asking why he was sad about the girl falling in love long distance when he already had a girlfriend. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that yesterday I saw Blackjack_Jeeves talking about his girlfriend and almost posted asking why he was sad about the girl falling in love long distance when he already had a girlfriend. :doh:



LOL!

Actually, I just found out last night that it's not the kid from Montana she's dating, it's a friend of ours. He graduated with me, and I think he either goes to college in New York or here in CT... don't recall which. Maybe Mass.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I think I just offended Misty, and I feel really bad about it.
> 
> I've been a huge jerk tonight... I'm sorry, folks.




I confess I was offended and my feelings were hurt..but I'm not one to hold a grudge..


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I was offended and my feelings were hurt..but I'm not one to hold a grudge..



I confess that you two should settle this by fighting after school tomorrow. You can charge admission, with all profits going to Dimensions.


----------



## ripley (Apr 13, 2006)

I confess that BB's pimpenstock has made me nostalgic for the bike I had when I was a kid. It was yellow and had a kickin' banana seat. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that you two should settle this by fighting after school tomorrow. You can charge admission, with all profits going to Dimensions.


Umm..I'm not mad..lol..I can't fight if there aren't feelings..LOL


----------



## Mini (Apr 13, 2006)

I confess that I hate job hunting more than anything else in this godforsaken world. More than mayo, more than decaf coffee, and way more than genocide.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Those Birks are FAR too sedate, Carrie. Here. I've pimped 'em out for ya. Complete with deceptively roomy goat basket and handlebar tassels made from real human hair. And it's HoHo powered! (Ya can't have pimp without ho.) I'm afraid I ran out of space before I got the Mr. Pibb dispenser installed. Let's think about a sidecar for that.
> 
> Teutul family eat your heart out.
> 
> (I confess when people on the phone today have asked what that clicking is, it wasn't me typing notes. It was Project Pimp. Just as important, really.)



Hahahahahahahaha! The HoHos are a nice touch.


----------



## Ash (Apr 13, 2006)

I confess that these boards are making me sad lately. I always come into a thread after someone has already deleted all the juicy stuff! 

*pouts*

I need someone to be my gossip whore so that they can PM me all the weird, rude, and offensive posts before they disappear.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 13, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that these boards are making me sad lately. I always come into a thread after someone has already deleted all the juicy stuff!
> 
> *pouts*
> 
> I need someone to be my gossip whore so that they can PM me all the weird, rude, and offensive posts before they disappear.



Ashley, your signature kicks ass.

Oh, and for a confession, lets say uh... I like to wear a bra in my sleep.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 14, 2006)

I confess I think I'm violating the rules of the (Edited to say THREAD) because I am NOT single....
But the real confession is I feel guilty for confusing others wth a name too similar to Blackjack's. I also confess ignorance as to how to go about changing the name... Is it as simple as going into the Uer CP somewhere?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 14, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that these boards are making me sad lately. I always come into a thread after someone has already deleted all the juicy stuff!



I agree, Ashley. I think we should ask all the offensive begging-to-be-banned posters to post their juicy stuff only at an appointed time so we know when to be here to read it. Say like 8pm PST tonight. Then after 8:30pm it can all be deleted.  



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I confess I think I'm violating the rules of the (Edited to say THREAD) because I am NOT single....
> But the real confession is I feel guilty for confusing others wth a name too similar to Blackjack's.



You can absolve your guilt by simply following the other Blackjack around the board and every time he posts you post too, reiterating that you are not him and he is not you. That should clear it up.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 14, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I need someone to be my gossip whore so that they can PM me all the weird, rude, and offensive posts before they disappear.


I confess I can actually HEAR the gossip whores rushing to PM Ashley.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 14, 2006)

I confess that I am actually giddy at the thought of not having to supervise anyone in about two weeks. They've hired someone to take over my supervisory/management duties so I can concentrate on what I was originally hired to do. 

I'm so fricking excited!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2006)

I confess that I shouldn't be allowed to eat chocolate glazed donuts.

Every time I've had them in the past few weeks, I end up going crazy and laughing non-stop. Last time my mom thought I found her weed stash.

I'm getting all crazy and laughing like a moron and I'm howling out the yelling noise from the start of Zepplin's "Immigrant Song".




...PM me if you really wanna hear it.


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I shouldn't be allowed to eat chocolate glazed donuts.
> 
> Every time I've had them in the past few weeks, I end up going crazy and laughing non-stop. Last time my mom thought I found her weed stash.
> 
> ...



Cue cheesy public svc announcement:

I learned it from you, Dad! I LEARNED IT FROM YOU!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2006)

I confess that I'm watching _Doctor Who_, and this Dalek that's on there is totally awesome.

I actually think that Jes might find it hot.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I actually think that Jes might find it hot.



I confess that I think she's oddly aroused..
LOL


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm watching _Doctor Who_, and this Dalek that's on there is totally awesome.
> 
> I actually think that Jes might find it hot.


oh, jes finds it hot, allright. she has a dalek on her computer desk, right next to her boba fett figurine.


NERDLINGER ALERT.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> oh, jes finds it hot, allright. she has a dalek on her computer desk, right next to her boba fett figurine.
> 
> 
> NERDLINGER ALERT.



Didja watch the episode? I like the new series.

This episode with the Dalek was actually amazing, and was pretty touching to me even though I've only seen one other episode of the new series and none of the original ones.


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a Boba Fett Pez dispenser which I use on a regular basis, even though it's easier to just rip open the package and gobble them up. Also, sometimes when I'm sitting quietly, all the thoughts in my head are neatly arranged as if I were Yoda. (No joke, I have brain issues).


----------



## UberAris (Apr 15, 2006)

During a poker game, my friend joe wagered his soul, I won the hand... I am now the proud owner of one 'Joe's Soul'


----------



## Ash (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that my wardrobe has become out of control. Just tonight I did two loads of red laundry. I luuuurve the color red.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I've woken up this morning in an unbelievably fantastic mood. 

Life is really good sometimes.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 15, 2006)

Spring is grand!

I confess that I love this time of year, the very beginnings of the change of season.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> oh, jes finds it hot, allright. she has a dalek on her computer desk, right next to her boba fett figurine.
> 
> 
> NERDLINGER ALERT.



I needs to get me one of them.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that until today I have never seen a John Wayne movie. However, I am planning on fixing that- I rented _True Grit_ and I'm gonna watch it in a few minutes here.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 15, 2006)

Confesses she too watched the dalek episode on SciFi. Also that she used to have every episode of Dr. Who on tape. Exterminnnaaaate!

Also confesses to loving Star Trek, (all versions), Babylon 5 and V.

I do not have a Dalek  but I have the Lost in SpaceRobot that says Danger, danger Will Robinson; and That does not compute.  Does that count?


----------



## ripley (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I can identify the flower in olivefun's last post.

Ditto on the love for spring. :wubu:


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I really want a Glock 17.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I really want a Glock 17.


 
I confess that I don't know what that is.


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I don't know what that is.



It's a 9mm handgun. Combat Tupperware.


----------



## herin (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I haven't taken a shower yet today, nor have I gotten dressed.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I'm feeling a faint glimmer of selfish hope right now.

The girl who I've brought up before is really pissed at her boyfriend right now, since he stood her up for lunch. I'm kinda hoping that he doesn't have a really good excuse, although I know that's _really_ wrong.

I also found a penny at work tonight. This girl lost one of her uncles to... cancer, I believe. She says that whenever she finds a penny on the ground, it's her uncle saying hi to her. And I dunno- it was kinda strange how I just all of a sudden noticed it. So I'm gonna start collecting the ones I find on the ground- perhaps figure out something to do with them.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, I'm feeling a faint glimmer of selfish hope too! In my case, it's wanting to have something both ways.


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey, I'm feeling a faint glimmer of selfish hope too! In my case, it's wanting to have something both ways.



I confess that I can't help but interpret that dirtily.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2006)

Us poorly understood queers.  Wah!


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Us poorly understood queers.  Wah!



I confess that yep, that's pretty much where I was headed.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that my grandmother is desperately trying to hook me up with this young man that comes over and helps her out with yardwork and housework from time to time. She asked him to come over tomorrow and help her out with something because she knew I'd be here. 

I confess that this makes me paranoid. Does she think I'm really pathetic and incapable of finding a man on my own?

I also confess that I'm not the least bit interested and I'm perfectly content being single for the time being.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I was extremely pissed off at work yesterday and was wanting to hurt someone badly. 

Meanwhile today was busier and I was plodding along with a chipper attitude while a lot of others were frantic and rushed. Funny how my mood swings like a roller coaster at that place.

I confess that I need a new job fast. Yes, this is two confessions in one post. I done broke it I did, yep, uh huh.


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I want this song for my iPod.

http://picard.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I hate YTMND.

For the most part. http://gmanisnotpleased.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I hate that music with a passion best reserved for the Jesus Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2006)

I confess that I really, really, really need some love-making in my life *sigh*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 15, 2006)

You and me both Misty.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2006)

*Raises hand* Me three! Me three!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *Raises hand* Me three! Me three!




Wait..are you proposing a threesome?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

IC that I'm feeling all angsty. Even after some chocolate cake.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Wait..are you proposing a threesome?



Wasn't implying that, but I don't think I'd have any qualms with it.


----------



## Mini (Apr 16, 2006)

I confess that I damn near choked on vomit (anyone else ever puke when they laugh too hard?) because of this YTMND: http://batemanwonderfultime.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I want this song for my iPod.
> 
> http://picard.ytmnd.com/



Well, it's in Quicktime, but it's the WHOLE song. 

http://hjem.wanadoo.dk/~wan13237/darkmateria_the_picard_song.mp3


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Well, it's in Quicktime, but it's the WHOLE song.
> 
> http://hjem.wanadoo.dk/~wan13237/darkmateria_the_picard_song.mp3



Ashley, I am volunteering to be your slave for a day for giving us this song.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Wasn't implying that, but I don't think I'd have any qualms with it.


LOL..oh really? very interesting


----------



## Jes (Apr 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> LOL..oh really? very interesting


IC I wanna watch! We know I have a special place in my heart for ole Niagara and Misty is superspecial.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 16, 2006)

I confess it was a terrible mistake to teach Ryan the word "gorp." I confess it was a bigger mistake to let him make it a verb.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 16, 2006)

I am a single male with the normal heterosexual male sex drive and I've never been to Hooters.

I just don't like chicken wings THAT much....

<wait for it>




<little bit longer>




.....or chicken legs (ba-da-da-CHING)! Thank you, I'm here all week, remember, the 7 PM show is entirely different from the 9 PM show (it gets a little BLUE), try the veal and don't forget to tip the waitstaff!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2006)

I confess that I am pretty pissed right now.

I had to work today. Strike one. I'd rather be with my family.

I had to come in early, because my co-worker has been having problems with his contacts- he was using the stuff that's been recalled, and recently switched... anyways, I had to come in 2 hours early. Strike two.

This guy and his father just came in _demanding_ to use the phone, as if it was put there solely for _their_ use. Strike three.

And this other kid- no more than 27 or so- comes in, mumbles, doesn't talk over a whisper, "humm mumm...gum." I ask him if all he wants is the gum he's got, he nods and mutters something in agreement. Not too sure, though, since a hawk would have trouble making it out. Strike four.

And how does he pay for this $1.25 pack of gum? Why, with a fucking $50 bill, of course! I mean, honestly- what the hell? Just grab some change out of the oversized SUV assault vehicle you drove up in! Strike five.

I shouldn't even be here today. I'm just gonna close up an hour early, this is pointless.


EDIT: Oh, and I have to read an article on the NYTimes website for class. Unfortunately, to read it costs $4, and I currently have -$320 or so in my bank account, tops.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess it was a terrible mistake to teach Ryan the word "gorp." I confess it was a bigger mistake to let him make it a verb.



I was using it as an adjective, actually. Please stop gorping up my comments. See; _that_ was using it as a verb.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> And this other kid- no more than 27 or so- comes in, mumbles, doesn't talk over a whisper, "humm mumm...gum."



You could have misunderstood and thought he said "gun," hit the secret alarm buzzer, watched the swat team take him down and then found out he'd really only wanted gum. That would have been a whole different kind of bad day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I was using it as an adjective, actually. Please stop gorping up my comments. See; _that_ was using it as a verb.



It's NOT a verb. It's NOT an adjective! Be NICE!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's NOT a verb. It's NOT an adjective! Be NICE!



I'm introducing it as slang that can be used as a noun, verb or adjective. Eventually it will be used to often that it will be included in the dictionary!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 16, 2006)

You, sir, are a pest!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> You could have misunderstood and thought he said "gun," hit the secret alarm buzzer, watched the swat team take him down and then found out he'd really only wanted gum. That would have been a whole different kind of bad day.



Secret alarm buzzer? Here? Hell, the sinks don't even work right. If there were a "secret alarm buzzer", then I wouldn't trust it to work.


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Ashley, I am volunteering to be your slave for a day for giving us this song.



I reserve the right to take you up on this at a later date.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 16, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I reserve the right to take you up on this at a later date.



Yeah what he said. This song is a riot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 16, 2006)

I confess that I had a lot of bad thoughts today that would probably get me locked up or thrown into a mental ward if I spoke them. My workplace has the uncanny ability of turning me into Satan-lite.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I reserve the right to take you up on this at a later date.



Be my guest! I actually kinda look forward to it.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I confess that I had a lot of bad thoughts today that would probably get me locked up or thrown into a mental ward if I spoke them. My workplace has the uncanny ability of turning me into Satan-lite.



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 17, 2006)

I confess that I am extremely distressed by the news that Largemouth Bass sometimes feed on ducklings.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm rather disappointed that nobody seemed to pick up on my Fawlty Towers reference in Jes' sex thread. I mean, it's only one of the funiest shows EVER. Come on, one of you people must've seen it.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm rather disappointed that nobody seemed to pick up on my Fawlty Towers reference in Jes' sex thread. I mean, it's only one of the funiest shows EVER. Come on, one of you people must've seen it.


we got it. well, i did.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm rather disappointed that nobody seemed to pick up on my Fawlty Towers reference in Jes' sex thread. I mean, it's only one of the funiest shows EVER. Come on, one of you people must've seen it.



I would've gotten it, 'cept I didn't read that thread. It hit a little too close to home.  

_Bit of cheese stuck!
_


----------



## Mini (Apr 17, 2006)

I confess that www.fstdt.com is the scariest website I have *EVER* seen. THESE PEOPLE CAN FUCKING VOTE.

Y'know, I forget who said it, but the strongest argument against democracy truly is a website full of the lunatic rantings of the average voter.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I am extremely distressed by the news that Largemouth Bass sometimes feed on ducklings.


Oh you have just freaked me _right out_. I'm already half a'scared of fish what have lips. 'Specially the ones with that real grumpy expression. Now I have to think about 'em surfacing to gobble up a sweet feathery poof?

(Congrats on 1006 posts in this thread, by the way. And all without one single mention of rubbing happy fat all over y'self.)


----------



## Carrie (Apr 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Oh you have just freaked me _right out_. I'm already half a'scared of fish what have lips. 'Specially the ones with that real grumpy expression. Now I have to think about 'em surfacing to gobble up a sweet feathery poof?



I know! But the certain somebody who imparted upon me that particular tidbit of wisdom actually feels really badly for telling me, and freaking you and me out, if that helps at all. 



Boteroesque Babe said:


> (Congrats on 1006 posts in this thread, by the way. And all without one single mention of rubbing happy fat all over y'self.)



Yeah....wonder what I did wrong?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 17, 2006)

I confess that I'm going to see my niece today..alone and I'm scared her mom might try to start shit and I will have to beat her ass..LOL
Good gravy..I sound like a damn redneck.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

I confess that in the past half hour I've almost forgotten why it's illegal to kill people, simply becuase so many have pissed me off.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 17, 2006)

I confess I was in a management meeting today and I couldn't resist and got my cell phone out (I was sitting at one end of hte table) and decided to take a picture because I was bored. So I pretended I was looking something up on it and got the perfect picture and when I pressed the button to take it, it made this weird sound and everyone stopped and looked at me and the picture got them looking. It was great and they had no clue what I had done and I had to stifle myself and not burst out laughing because everyone was so serious and I was being such a dork.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2006)

What was it a picture of, Michelle?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 17, 2006)

I confess that for the last week or so my life has been pretty crappy and stressful (for a number of reasons).


----------



## Carrie (Apr 18, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that for the last week or so my life has been pretty crappy and stressful (for a number of reasons).



I'm sorry to hear that, Ryan.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 18, 2006)

I confess that even landing on "The Real Housewives of Orange County" momentarily while I flip through channels makes my skin positively _crawl_.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that even landing on "The Real Housewives of Orange County" momentarily while I flip through channels makes my skin positively _crawl_.



Agreed. I can't even watch the commercial without feeling something come up in my throat.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Agreed. I can't even watch the commercial without feeling something come up in my throat.



A-fricking-men, lady. Repulsive.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

No doubt. How about the Real Bridges of Madison County...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

I confess that I miss a reading a lot of everyone's random confessions.

That was a kick pair of shoes with Good Year Tires.

Who posted that...was it BB or Carrie?

Krazy Kewl, even. 

*hahaha*

I also confess that currently I have 12 posts in The Lounge thread.

...kinda shocked myself..... *now I feel odd*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I am extremely distressed by the news that Largemouth Bass sometimes feed on ducklings.



I confess when I read that, I actually said out loud, "NO EAT DUCKIES!" Luckily, I was alone.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 18, 2006)

I confess that I'm going to spend the day out by myself. I'm thinking of heading over to Vicksburg and touring the Civil War park for the hundredth time. I'll probably drop by and tour the Cedar Grove Inn and go down to the Riverfront Park to take some pictures. This will be the first time I've done something alone in a long time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

I confess that swamptoad's name always reminds me of these mushrooms in the Mario games. I often smile, then.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I confess that I'm going to spend the day out by myself. I'm thinking of heading over to Vicksburg and touring the Civil War park for the hundredth time. I'll probably drop by and tour the Cedar Grove Inn and go down to the Riverfront Park to take some pictures. This will be the first time I've done something alone in a long time.




Echoes, I confess that I would really love to see some of the pictures. I bet they will really be awesome. Photography is pretty fun, I think. Perhaps I'll go out alone and take pictures and later share some of the pictures that I've taken with this community. :bow:


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> A-fricking-men, lady. Repulsive.


I confess I know you 2 both secretly watch this show and are just denouncing it publicly to aid in your campaigns.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I know you 2 both secretly watch this show and are just denouncing it publicly to aid in your campaigns.



You got me. I tape every episode. 

I have a campaign now?


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You got me. I tape every episode.
> 
> I have a campaign now?


TiVO

You're running for the Mayor of HotTown.
But you'll NEVER unseat me!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 18, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that for the last week or so my life has been pretty crappy and stressful (for a number of reasons).



I confess I'm sorry I've added to this. I also confess your week's going to be really crappy once you get that package I sent filled with old souse soaked in Natty Light.


----------



## Jane (Apr 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess when I read that, I actually said out loud, "NO EAT DUCKIES!" Luckily, I was alone.


But Chippy seemed to be influencing your thinking. Chippy mental osmosis.....that scares me.


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that swamptoad's name always reminds me of these mushrooms in the Mario games. I often smile, then.


I confess that I love Mario and I think he's cute. That music gets stuck in my head quite often.:doh:


----------



## mejix (Apr 18, 2006)

this friend in college would always tell me this story about a time that an older bbw picked him up at a restaurant and they had wild mind blowing sex. the thing is that he would repeat this story over and over, some times out of the blue for no particular reason and never add anything significant, as if he wanted to see my reaction. i was amused by this because 1. i hadnt told him i was an fa and 2. he definitively wasn't and fa. so one day im laughing telling my friend in college that my roomate was out of town and i had -as caring roomates do- gone through his personal stuff. my friend in college just rolled his eyes to the sky and tells me that one time i was out of the apartment another roomate of mine had gone through my stuff and had read my private journals. 

the thing is that it wasn't until severals years later, in another country, some time late at night when i slapped my forehead and said: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so thats why my friend in college kept repeating the story. _*the bastards*_.




*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 18, 2006)

I confess that I hate my new tweezers..my eyebrows hurt  I also confess that I have to buy a new digital camera. The one I got for my birthday last year was stolen


----------



## Michelle (Apr 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> What was it a picture of, Michelle?


 
It was a picture of everyone at the 20 foot conference table looking at me cuz my camera made a silly sound when the shutter opened.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 18, 2006)

Sugar free pudding? Actually not half bad.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2006)

Michelle said:


> It was a picture of everyone at the 20 foot conference table looking at me cuz my camera made a silly sound when the shutter opened.



You could hire yourself out as corporate entertainment.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I hate my new tweezers..my eyebrows hurt  I also confess that I have to buy a new digital camera. The one I got for my birthday last year was stolen




I just got a new one, should be here tomorrow if shipping complies. If you want any tips/advice, feel free... I researched a LOT and have some good professional review sites.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just got a new one, should be here tomorrow if shipping complies. If you want any tips/advice, feel free... I researched a LOT and have some good professional review sites.


That would be great..I have my eye on a Kodak one that seems to be pretty spiffy. I can't spend more than 250 is my only problem. I may have to choose between a camera or a few more bikinis. DAMN THIEF..lol


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sugar free pudding? Actually not half bad.



Pammie occasionally gets me sugar free tapioca or rice pudding...both pretty good...at least to me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> That would be great..I have my eye on a Kodak one that seems to be pretty spiffy. I can't spend more than 250 is my only problem. I may have to choose between a camera or a few more bikinis. DAMN THIEF..lol




I was strictly looking for a good ultracompact (I miss too many photo moments by not having my camera in my purse), and I got a 6mp for $299 (lists for about 350) with free shipping. 

I'll drop you a PM with some links and stuff so you can poke around.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 18, 2006)

Whenever I read TSL's member title I always think it says "daughter of SancheZ".


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

mejix said:


> this friend in college would always tell me this story about a time that an older bbw picked him up at a restaurant and they had wild mind blowing sex. the thing is that he would repeat this story over and over, some times out of the blue for no particular reason and never add anything significant, as if he wanted to see my reaction. i was amused by this because 1. i hadnt told him i was an fa and 2. he definitively wasn't and fa. so one day im laughing telling my friend in college that my roomate was out of town and i had -as caring roomates do- gone through his personal stuff. my friend in college just rolled his eyes to the sky and tells me that one time i was out of the apartment another roomate of mine had gone through my stuff and had read my private journals.
> 
> the thing is that it wasn't until severals years later, in another country, some time late at night when i slapped my forehead and said: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so thats why my friend in college kept repeating the story. _*the bastards*_.
> 
> ...


Wait. I need a slap on the forehead b/c I don't Quite get it. Roommate was...what. Waiting for you to admit something? Or waiting for you to say: wait a second, that's MY story, how did you know? or what, exactly? What was the desired response?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2006)

Deleted because I just realized you were asking a different question than I thought you were. :doh:


----------



## Mini (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that while I'm glad to be back, I'm rather bummed that someone else won't be.:doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that while I'm glad to be back, I'm rather bummed that someone else won't be.:doh:



Hopefully time will heal that as well. A PM couldn't hurt. Glad to see you.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Wait. I need a slap on the forehead b/c I don't Quite get it. Roommate was...what. Waiting for you to admit something? Or waiting for you to say: wait a second, that's MY story, how did you know? or what, exactly? What was the desired response?



Roommate was reading a journal I believe and learned a secret about someone's interest in BBWs.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 19, 2006)

Mini,
We missed you when you were away. I am confessing that I am glad to have you back.

Olive


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess I'm taking a little time off the boards to take care of some real life crap. I also confess real life crap (like work and looking for a mortuary school) shouldn't apply to princesses like me.


----------



## Jes (Apr 19, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Roommate was reading a journal I believe and learned a secret about someone's interest in BBWs.


yes, yes. I get that! But what was the point of the continual storytelling--what was Mejix's specific response supposed to be, is my question, which I asked. I am cranky this morning.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess I'm surprised only 9 people other than myself have clicked on my thread about animal shelters. I assumed there were more animal lovers in this group! 

It is a depressing subject of course...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that today is a day that is changing my life forever, and I have no idea how to deal with it.


----------



## Mini (Apr 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that today is a day that is changing my life forever, and I have no idea how to deal with it.



I confess that I really hope it's for the better. Need to talk at all?

Oh, and I also confess that Cream is one of the greatest bands ever, and if you disagree, you are wrong.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm home sick today (and yesterday) and I've gone way past disliking my bathroom to downright hating it.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that I can't make a decision as to what color to paint my walls, nor to what floor coverings to use. I'm so indecisive.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 19, 2006)

I have two confessions:

1. I confess I went to Walgreen's on Monday for a last minute Border's gift card for someone and ended up buying 50% off Easter candy (Fannie May eggs, Reese's eggs, Cadbury eggs, etc.) and I'm fighting an urge to run back after work tonight and buy more. I need this like a hole in the head. Hopefully they are out of the good stuff.

2. I'm wasting far too much time on this website today and should be focusing on my work.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that I still have leftover candy from Halloween.


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that even though I have a guy in my life, I've still been getting dressed up just to get some attention from strangers. It's pathetic, but I can't help it.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that today is a day that is changing my life forever, and I have no idea how to deal with it.



You will deal with it as you deal with everything else, with a sense of humour and grace hopefully.
I confess that I want to know what is going on with annMarie and hope it is good news.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I'm surprised only 9 people other than myself have clicked on my thread about animal shelters. I assumed there were more animal lovers in this group!
> 
> It is a depressing subject of course...



I didn't click on the post because it said "video." Video links usually kill my browser and even when they load I can't view them for some reason (despite having all the plug-ins it says I'm missing). Bums me out often.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that since gas hit 2.89 a gallon today and I drive a blazer 40 miles roundtrip..I may pay it off and purchase something new...GOOD GRAVY..I'll never move at this rate


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 19, 2006)

I confess that today I either made an FA's day or scared a poor jogger to death.

Scenario One:

I was driving down a residential street on my way home from work when I noticed a male jogging on the side of the road. He looked over and kept looking (taking his eye off the road), and kept looking. As I glanced in my rear-view mirror he was still looking, and just then, he tripped over the curb. 

Scenario Two:

I was driving down a residential street on my way home from work and the Giant Princess (me) in the Giant Princess-Mobile (entirely too large very red SUV) scared this poor guy. He was so shook up by seeing this, he tripped over the curb. 


<okay the real confession, either way, I thought it was funny and giggled.... does that make me a bad person?>


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> <okay the real confession, either way, I thought it was funny and giggled.... does that make me a bad person?>


No, merely _EVIL._

I confess that I am very nervous about making typos since I posted so cockily (long ago) that I don't use _spell-check._


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok...I confess I talked my wife out of getting vanity plates, even though I wanted them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

IC that I want to see United 93


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2006)

I confess I'm only 3 points from 5 cans, and since I can't control a single other thing in my life right now... I want them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't give you any more rep... I need to spread it around first... And I think I put Tina over the top...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2006)

olivefun said:


> You will deal with it as you deal with everything else, with a sense of humour and grace hopefully.
> I confess that I want to know what is going on with annMarie and hope it is good news.



It's not, although I wish it was. It seems my parents are splitting up - 37 years, and poof. I'm a zombie, just going through the motions right about now.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 20, 2006)

I confess that I wouldnt have anything to do with my family if we werent related. We have little in common. Im thinking about withholding my new contact information from them when I move soon. I avoided them for several years before and am thinking that resurfacing was a mistake.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not, although I wish it was. It seems my parents are splitting up - 37 years, and poof. I'm a zombie, just going through the motions right about now.




..................................


----------



## ripley (Apr 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not, although I wish it was. It seems my parents are splitting up - 37 years, and poof. I'm a zombie, just going through the motions right about now.




(((((AnnMarie)))))

My parents divorced after 32 years of marriage. I was 15 or so when they split...a tough age to be going through anything. It was very hard. But we got through it, and things are good now.

Hang in there, we're here for you.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 20, 2006)

I confess that all day long l day long I thought today was Thursday. On the one hand I feel like a :doh:. On the other hand, I now have two more days to finish something I thought I had to have done tomorrow. 

[size=-2]As of one minute ago it IS Thursday. I'm clear on this now.[/size]


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not, although I wish it was. It seems my parents are splitting up - 37 years, and poof. I'm a zombie, just going through the motions right about now.



{{{{{{Ann Marie}}}}}} Try to keep in mind that you can neither account for nor control their feelings and actions...nor they yours. The best you can do for now is doing for you. They have to work this out to what ever conclusion on their own.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 20, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> {{{{{{Ann Marie}}}}}} Try to keep in mind that you can neither account for nor control their feelings and actions...nor they yours. The best you can do for now is doing for you. They have to work this out to what ever conclusion on their own.


 

It is shocking Ann Marie, but in order for them to let you know, they have likely been torturing themselves, now is a good time to let them know how much you feel for them, each one. 
Do not take sides, but be strong. 
Treat yourself to something to fill your own well. 

There are likely some very positive things for you to find despite how bleak things look to you right now. 

It will for sure get easier (and harder too). 
You are stronger than you know. 

Whenever I feel as though I am scraping the bottom of the barrel I am astonished that the bottom seems to go way deeper than I initially thought. 

Good luck with this 

and I wish you peace.


----------



## mejix (Apr 20, 2006)

i had to google "discharge" to make sure i understood the evil evil gals at the underwear thread. 

last week i learned that a glory hole is also a furnace for glass making. who would've thought? 

so yes, my vocabulary is improving these days.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 20, 2006)

mejix said:


> i had to google "discharge" to make sure i understood the evil evil gals at the underwear thread.
> 
> last week i learned that a glory hole is also a furnace for glass making. who would've thought?
> 
> so yes, my vocabulary is improving these days.



Don't feel bad. A couple days ago I had to look up "felching" at Urbandictionary.com. Afterward I was kind of sorry I did.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 20, 2006)

I confess that I am unreasonably excited that a Costco is opening near me June 1.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2006)

I confess that I haven't had a decent orgasm in days.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I haven't had a decent orgasm in days.



Poor baby.

Have you ever heard the expression Don't count your money before the poor?


I am confessing that I have no sympathy for Blackjack.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Poor baby.
> 
> Have you ever heard the expression Don't count your money before the poor?
> 
> ...



Wasn't asking for sympathy, just noting it.

And no, I've never heard that expression.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I haven't had a decent orgasm in days.



Isn't decent all relative in those terms? I mean... if it happens, how bad could it be??  

I haven't had one from another person in a VERY long time.... wouldn't mind getting back on the horse in that respect.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Isn't decent all relative in those terms? I mean... if it happens, how bad could it be??
> 
> I haven't had one from another person in a VERY long time.... wouldn't mind getting back on the horse in that respect.



I was gonna comment, but... I think it's best that I don't go into this.

Just know that they're damn lousy orgasms, and they make me feel like I wasted a lot of time for nothin'.


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2006)

Remember the time Samantha lost hers, on Sex and the City? Well...like that. Uh huh.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

I confess it's nearly 10:00 p.m. and I am sitting here in the office at work as steam cleaners are doing our floors and chairs AND I WANT TO GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!! This wasn't supposed to be my gig tonight, but the guy that was supposed to stay couldn't stay past 7:30, so I went home and let my dog out to pee, changed into more comfy clothes and came back. I'm going nuts. I miss my comfy couch. I miss my dog and cat. I miss my bowl of Easter chocolate conveniently located to the left of my monitor at home. I miss my 2 liter bottle of Diet Sunkist orange soda. I want to be in my nightie lounging on the sofa, falling asleep waiting for my boyfriend to call in the next hour and a half. The most evil aspect of this: I have to be back here in 10.5 hours. This sucks ass.


----------



## ripley (Apr 21, 2006)

I confess that djewell's "I'm back" thread being right above MisticalMisty's "Where are you?" thread right now kinda tickled my funny bone.



Yeah. Little things amuse me sometimes.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 21, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess I was in a management meeting today and I couldn't resist and got my cell phone out (I was sitting at one end of the table) and decided to take a picture because I was bored. So I pretended I was looking something up on it and got the perfect picture and when I pressed the button to take it, it made this weird sound and everyone stopped and looked at me and the picture got them looking. It was great and they had no clue what I had done and I had to stifle myself and not burst out laughing because everyone was so serious and I was being such a dork.



I like this story, Michelle. No idea what your workplace is like but I picture a bunch of really serious guys in suits talking in hushed tones and suddenly they hear this sound. 
If I worked there I'd probably bring hand puppets to the meetings and put on little (quiet) shows for myself during the boring parts.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm in a lousy mood today, and I'm letting _everyone_ know. Whether it's subtly or overtly, I'm sure they can tell.

I confess that I've had enough of this damn worthless dead-end job and I'm going to quit as soon as I can.

I confess that I'm pissed off about my friend working tomorrow night when she said she'd go see _Silent Hill_ with me. I'm not seeing it alone, and there isn't really anyone else I can ask.


----------



## mejix (Apr 21, 2006)

my thought for the day:

_*chihuahuas are fa's*_

~~


----------



## Mini (Apr 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm really bad at Tekken 5, but I play it obsessively anyway.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 21, 2006)

I confess I'm totally and completely bummed that my bikini didn't fit today.. Hopefully I can send the top back and get it bigger..DAMN I'm fat..why didn't someome tell me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

I must confess that my humor took a vacation - without asking. He just sneaked away. Completely.
I think I shouldn't have watched this 9/11 thing.
That seemingly scared the little rest of my humor - that normally stays with me - away...
Hope he'll be back soon. It's such an empty feeling without. Sadly it seems like he took my creativity with him.
If anybody has seen them (humor started creeping away about a week ago), I would appreciate it, if you'd let me know.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 22, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I like this story, Michelle. No idea what your workplace is like but I picture a bunch of really serious guys in suits talking in hushed tones and suddenly they hear this sound.
> If I worked there I'd probably bring hand puppets to the meetings and put on little (quiet) shows for myself during the boring parts.


 
Thanks for the hand-puppet tip. I shall remember that for the leadership meeting next month. And funny you should mention hand puppets. I was on the road four days this week and was doing a training supervision on Thursday. By this time, I was getting pretty punchy. The office I was in had some Christmas decorations stored in back where you had to walk past to get water. One of them was a gingerbreak man on springs. It was cool because when you pressed down on his head, he just sorta wobble-hopped a couple of steps forward. He looked REALLY dumb and goofy. Long story short, he ended up in the meeting room and was quite busy in there for a while.  (I have to watch myself - I need my job and don't have a grocery cart)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I must confess that my humor took a vacation - without asking. He just sneaked away. Completely.
> I think I shouldn't have watched this 9/11 thing.
> That seemingly scared the little rest of my humor - that normally stays with me - away...
> Hope he'll be back soon. It's such an empty feeling without. Sadly it seems like he took my creativity with him.
> ...


NEWS:
OK, my creativity is coming back by itself.
But my humor is still on the run. Anybody who helps me getting it back, will be rewarded with some rep. (That's all I have to offer, sorry guys!)


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> NEWS:
> OK, my creativity is coming back by itself.
> But my humor is still on the run. Anybody who helps me getting it back, will be rewarded with some rep. (That's all I have to offer, sorry guys!)


Good luck with that. I confess I spent almost all of yesterday in my cubicle fighting off tears (save for the hour I went to see bela fleck and the flecktone's live broadcast on WXPN) and I'm dragging, today. I just don't see the point of a lot of stuff.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 22, 2006)

I will confess that I have so many unpacked boxes in my room from my move yesterday that I can't walk to my door right now...I'm feeling a tad overwhelmed. :shocked:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess that I feel like doing a storyboard-type thing for slow, sad songs ("My City of Ruins" by Bruce Springsteen, "Delicate" by Damien Rice), and maybe later turning them into music videos of a sort.


----------



## Mini (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess that I watched Tom Yum Goong on Google Video this afternoon. It wasn't dubbed or subbed, but the gist of it is as follows: A man avenges his elephant's death by breaking every arm in Australia.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess that I paid a penny (1 cent folks!) at the "pay as you wish" hours at the Whitney museum. Why did I do it? I wanted to see the reaction of the clerk. I'm not usually so cheap.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I watched Tom Yum Goong on Google Video this afternoon. It wasn't dubbed or subbed, but the gist of it is as follows: A man avenges his elephant's death by breaking every arm in Australia.



Come on now, his wife couldn't have been _*THAT*_ fat.


----------



## Mini (Apr 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Come on now, his wife couldn't have been _*THAT*_ fat.



No, it was actually an elephant. Y'know, tusks, trunk, big fuckin' head?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess that i'm not sure if I like my new avatar


----------



## olivefun (Apr 22, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I watched Tom Yum Goong on Google Video this afternoon.



i confess that this made me hungry for Thai soup..
Tom Yum soup...

http://www.post-gazette.com/food/19990919thai2a.asp

Tom Yum Soup

2 tablespoons Tom Yum paste (a spicy Thai paste)
1 quart water
One stalk lemon grass, cut into small pieces, and flattened with the back of a knife
1/2 teaspoon salt
3-4 pieces of Thai ginger, shaved
1/2 pound chopped skinless chicken breast
2 tablespoons fish sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons lime or lemon juice
Four to five lemon leaves
1 cup button mushrooms
1/2 teaspoon chili powder (more or less, depending on how hot you want it)

Dissolve Tom Yum paste in water and bring to a boil. Add salt, lemon grass, ginger and chicken. Let the soup boil until chicken is done.

Add fish sauce, lime juice, sugar, lemon leaves, chili powder and roughly chopped mushrooms. Cook about 2 minutes. Before serving, add some fresh cilantro.

Makes 4-6 servings.

ah, sometimes everything makes me think of food.:eat1:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess I miss posts by TheSadeianLinguist. Hope she returns soon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess that I wasn't really keen on that avatar.


I also confess..that I really, really, really wish someone was aching for my bacon


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I wasn't really keen on that avatar.
> 
> 
> I also confess..that I really, really, really wish someone was aching for my bacon


You make good bacon, Misty? Tell us more!


----------



## olivefun (Apr 22, 2006)

Just mentioning bacon makes me hungry.

I made some awesome bacon today.
At the organic market on Thursday I bought some awesome organic bacon. It is the best. Way different than the commercial grocery store stuff.

Unfortunately, I can still smell the bacon in the house no matter how much incense I burn and have had doors and windows open.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> You make good bacon, Misty? Tell us more!


I am good bacon  But I guess I can cook a mean bacon too..lol


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I wasn't really keen on that avatar.
> 
> 
> I also confess..that I really, really, really wish someone was aching for my bacon



Well, I wouldn't exactly say I'm achin' for it, but I'd sure like to taste a bit.

I confess that I want a good revolver. Widowmaker, maybe. I've always wanted one, just was never very vocal about it.

"We deal in lead, friend."


----------



## Pink (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess that my back hurts so bad lately that I just want to cry and stay in bed but I'm not telling my family who will insist I see a doctor. 
doctors=telling me to lose weight


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2006)

I confess that if it wasn't for the boyfriend, I'd tell her how I feel.


----------



## dan (Apr 22, 2006)

After reading Pinks back problems I must confess being a true FA and posting on these boards that I do often feel guilty about promotion of loving all the sexy fat girls knowing how it POSSIBLY could be a health issue. Please health first..Now I will say 6 hail Marys and go to sleep..


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 23, 2006)

I confess that my parents will never know I have type II. I will never tell them.


----------



## Mini (Apr 23, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, I wouldn't exactly say I'm achin' for it, but I'd sure like to taste a bit.
> 
> I confess that I want a good revolver. Widowmaker, maybe. I've always wanted one, just was never very vocal about it.
> 
> "We deal in lead, friend."



You want one of these.

For when you absolutely, positively must kill a man, the man behind him, and the elephant across the street behind the engine block. 

View attachment S&W .500.jpg


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

I confess that I slept 18 hours today. I must be sick or sumthin.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> You want one of these.
> 
> For when you absolutely, positively must kill a man, the man behind him, and the elephant across the street behind the engine block.



Damn right. That's a _nice _gun.

I think I was misinformed before, though. The gun I had my eye on wasn't a widowmaker, as someone told me, so now all I'd have to go by is pictures.

EDIT: Oh, and I confess that I'm so hungry right now that I'm considering eating my keyboard.


----------



## Ash (Apr 23, 2006)

I confess that I'm having a really hard time of it lately.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2006)

I must confess that I'm girlishly delighted that I have three cans now. And even moreso that some of my favoritest people pushed me over the edge.

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I'm having a really hard time of it lately.



Hugs to you, Ash.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 24, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I'm having a really hard time of it lately.



I confess I'm sorry.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2006)

I confess that the ruckus going on on the main board is making me yearn for one of those tee-shirts that says, "How about a nice hot cup of SHUT-THE-FUCK-UP?". 

See, I'm not always nice and sunny.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that the ruckus going on on the main board is making me yearn for one of those tee-shirts that says, "How about a nice hot cup of SHUT-THE-FUCK-UP?".
> 
> See, I'm not always nice and sunny.



Would a picture suffice?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Would a picture suffice?



Ohhhhhh.....you just TOTALLY made my day.


----------



## Mini (Apr 24, 2006)

I prefer Domokun's take: 

View attachment stfu-noob.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> I prefer Domokun's take:



That'll work quite nicely, too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 24, 2006)

I confess that I had a really great time last night......and I can still taste the kisses.


----------



## herin (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh?? Kisses??? Do tell!

I confess that I am nosy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 24, 2006)

herin said:


> Oh?? Kisses??? Do tell!
> 
> I confess that I am nosy.


I can't..I've said too much already..it's my first date in over a year..I don't want to jinx the good mojo


----------



## Jane (Apr 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that the ruckus going on on the main board is making me yearn for one of those tee-shirts that says, "How about a nice hot cup of SHUT-THE-FUCK-UP?".
> 
> See, I'm not always nice and sunny.


Okay, you made me laugh, and I've been working VERY HARD on staying mad all day.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that the ruckus going on on the main board is making me yearn for one of those tee-shirts that says, "How about a nice hot cup of SHUT-THE-FUCK-UP?".
> 
> See, I'm not always nice and sunny.



Yeah, we see that. But we love you best when you're not nice and sunny. What's sugar without a bit of spice??

Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 24, 2006)

I confess I am still sick <achoo, cough cough> and I am so very tired of it.  I'm probably contagious, but I don't care mmmwwhwhwhahahahahah, the world needs to suffer with me.


----------



## herin (Apr 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that the ruckus going on on the main board is making me yearn for one of those tee-shirts that says, "How about a nice hot cup of SHUT-THE-FUCK-UP?".
> See, I'm not always nice and sunny.





Jane said:


> Okay, you made me laugh, and I've been working VERY HARD on staying mad all day.



Here you go ladies!
View attachment Stfu.jpg


----------



## ripley (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I am on this board/posting too much.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 25, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think I am on this board/posting too much.



I think i am glad you post on this board


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that I am starting to panic about not being able to to secure a job after being laid off more than five months ago. In the words of Tommy Shaw "Give me a job, give me security, give me a chance to survive. I'm just a poor soul in the unemployment line, my God i'm hardly alive."


----------



## UberAris (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that the thought of all this graphic Violence is makeing me giddy as a prom queen!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 25, 2006)

ripley said:


> I think I am on this board/posting too much.



I enjoy you being here, Ripley.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I enjoy you being here, Ripley.



Ditto that.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess I just fired off a feisty missive to mystical misty. someone had better talk to momma, or someone will be very, very sorry.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I just fired off a feisty missive to mystical misty. someone had better talk to momma, or someone will be very, very sorry.



  Thank you, Jes.


----------



## Mini (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that I hate myself, and I'm kinda-sorta hoping to be struck down by a lightning bolt, or a pickup truck, or an elephant. Something big.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

What about a meteorologist, err, meteorite?

__________________________________________ <-- divides two different themes...

I confess that I am curious.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I hate myself, and I'm kinda-sorta hoping to be struck down by a lightning bolt, or a pickup truck, or an elephant. Something big.




I confess that I thought Mini's post was pretty frightening ... 
that was until I read his signature.




> Sex is nothing more than masturbation with the threat of a paternity suit.



Now, *that* is really sad and scary.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I hate myself, and I'm kinda-sorta hoping to be struck down by a lightning bolt, or a pickup truck, or an elephant. Something big.





Timberwolf said:


> What about a meteorologist, err, meteorite?



I think Al Roker's probably too thin now to do the job.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that I really like elephants.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that I am really nervous that I jumped the gun on saying anything about my date......because I'm not really sure there will be a second.


I confess that I hate the fact that my mind rushes things like this...why can't my brain not rush me into a relationship with this guy and just enjoy what it is..or what it was...ACK..I need a brain transplant I think.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess I hear ya, girl. The mind is a terrible thing to have, especially at a time like this. Just...do your best not to think of it, and don't make any decisions. Go with the flow.

Though totally tell us more. Realize that you have an obligation to your fan base, here at Dimensions. Once you've opened your pie hole, you need to let a lot of filling spill out of it. 

There are only 3 cases in which you are to keep quiet: 
1. Matters of national security
2. When the info is about another member of the boards (this should be mailed privately and IMMEDIATELY to me for vetting)
3. If I already know the info and it doesn't interest me

That's about it. Every other case? Post details and, when possible, ASCII art renditions of what is going on. Or, in this case, goin' awn (I wish I could embed a wocka wocka chicka wocka wocka .wav soundtrack here)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I hear ya, girl. The mind is a terrible thing to have, especially at a time like this. Just...do your best not to think of it, and don't make any decisions. Go with the flow.
> 
> Though totally tell us more. Realize that you have an obligation to your fan base, here at Dimensions. Once you've opened your pie hole, you need to let a lot of filling spill out of it.
> 
> ...




Girl..I gave you a whole thread..Details for Jes..what else do you want from me


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 25, 2006)

If I had more money, I'd go out and live a little.


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that the thought of someone being run down by a meteoroligist is the best laugh I've had in days.Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that I miss that little baby. I confess that I'll probably always will.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2006)

I confess that I'm *trying* to take some time off from Dimensions to take care of some things I've been neglecting, but I'm having a hard time staying away because you people are so interesting.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 25, 2006)

I was mean today, I know it, I would probably do it all over again. I will probably be mean tomorrow..... <sigh>


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Ryan: I repped you for that, but I hit enter before I could type "Back to ya, and more of it."


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I was mean today, I know it, I would probably do it all over again. I will probably be mean tomorrow..... <sigh>


I guess that is the fate of an evil princess...


----------



## Ash (Apr 26, 2006)

I confess that I'm officially finished with college, and, more than anything, I'm bummed. Now I have to get my crap together, because the whole "dumb kid" act doesn't really work when you have a college degree.*



*There are some notable exceptions, but..eh, you get it.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 26, 2006)

I confess that more then anything at this very moment, I want to be in Anderson Indiana


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I'm *trying* to take some time off from Dimensions to take care of some things I've been neglecting, but I'm having a hard time staying away because you people are so interesting.



I confess you need to start getting your ass online earlier! Wait... That wasn't a confession at all.  

Seriously, I confess it'd be a much more dull place here without you, especially without those Weekly Nude Photos.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 26, 2006)

I confess that I don't feel like I'm really heard most of the time, so I go back to saying nothing at all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

I confess I found out that not being answered doesn't mean not being heard. That's why I keep on talking.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 26, 2006)

I confess that my day is going so well that I don't want to go to work because I know my bosses will bring me down.


----------



## Mini (Apr 26, 2006)

I confess that I haven't had any coffee today.

I also confess that it has been the worst 6+ hours of my life.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2006)

[size=-3]I confess I saw Valentine say something four posts ago.

I also saw you say you finalized your plans for Vegas the other day, which made me happy to see.

I further confess that this post is a test to see if you can spot your name even when it's in tiny, tiny type.  [/size]


----------



## Mini (Apr 26, 2006)

I confess that even with coffee this has been one of the worst days of my life.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess Ryan's ruined me. Now I only like smart men. Thanks for ruining the local dating scene by making me expect literacy, jerk face.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> [size=-3]I confess I saw Valentine say something four posts ago.
> 
> I also saw you say you finalized your plans for Vegas the other day, which made me happy to see.
> 
> I further confess that this post is a test to see if you can spot your name even when it's in tiny, tiny type.  [/size]




I confess that made me laugh Rainy, thanks!!  

I also confess I wrote my earlier confession after trying to help out a friend and she refused to listen. I was frustrated, I don't think even a megaphone would have helped. 

I guess it's true, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.


----------



## jamie (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess I have to lead a 3-day training session next week, all by myself, and I am scared senseless. Instead of working on my little modules, I am surfing every site on the internet today so that I don't have to think about it. I may possibly pass out.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess that I should be going to speak to a manager at Stop & Shop to get a new job since my current one sucks. Thing is, I'm feeling lousy and lazy and all that, so I don't wanna do anything. I haven't even showered today, which is rare (it's currently half past noon).

I also have to read and start to memorize a soliloquy (sp?) from Shakespeare's _Twelfth Night_.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess that everytime I pass a truck transporting broiler chickens to the rendering plant I cry like a baby.


----------



## Mini (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess that it totally bums me out that not a single article of clothing in my wardrobe fits me properly.

I confess that it is therefore a good thing that I'm a nudist at heart.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 27, 2006)

mejix said:


> my thought for the day:
> 
> _*chihuahuas are fa's*_
> 
> ~~



When you've got a minute...
...well, no.

Never mind.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess I had a huge problem with my nipples last night. My boss and I ran out to get carts since the stockers generally bitch if you ask them to go out and do it during the rain. Neither of us had raincoats, so we just did it. Both of us were drenched to the Nth degree. We dried off, but a girl comes up to me and says, "Button up your vest." Two rock hard nipples, sticking out for the world to see! Cool, right? Nope. They stick through the vest after ten minutes. I buy those cotton pads. Square ones for cleaning my face, and for now, covering my nipples. I pay my .97 and stick one in each cup. I now have small squares showing through my vest and a terrible itch. I pull them out and say to hell with it.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess that I fear the change that will come if I get this job at Stop & Shop.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess that i once removed about 30 cubic yards of asbestos siding from a building i was working on and wrapped it up in plastic in a bazillion 100-pound packages and deposited one per week in my employer's dumpster over a period of two years or so.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess that I'm laughing right now. I was just fondly recalling the time in Arizona where my mother and I heard a couple having sex in a nearby room. She knew the noise, and thought I needed to be informed as to what it was. It was awkward as hell, but it's pretty damn funny.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 27, 2006)

I confess that I am scared to post anything here.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 27, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> I confess that I am scared to post anything here.



I confess I'm scared of Kimberleigh.


----------



## mejix (Apr 27, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I have to lead a 3-day training session next week, all by myself, and I am scared senseless. Instead of working on my little modules, I am surfing every site on the internet today so that I don't have to think about it. I may possibly pass out.



uggh my idea of hell. i have a one day retreat in a couple of weeks. i bet its going to be a lot mission, vision crap. 

we used to have such laid back groovy office but we have new boss now. its going to be an "i love a challenge" "i'm a people's person" kind of world.




*


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 27, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I have to lead a 3-day training session next week, all by myself, and I am scared senseless. Instead of working on my little modules, I am surfing every site on the internet today so that I don't have to think about it. I may possibly pass out.



Good luck with it, Jamie. I'll bet you'll do just fine. Don't pass out. I would love to be trained by you!


----------



## Ash (Apr 28, 2006)

I confess that the new Hyde Park board is exhausting my rep allowance. Something must be done!


----------



## jamie (Apr 28, 2006)

I confess I wanted to say thanks to Mejix and Anta for the support. If I do pass out and die from fright, I shall leave them my laser pointer and index cards!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 28, 2006)

I confess I'm eagerly awaiting my next chat with Ryan so we can talk about the politics thread on the board.  I also can't wait for his reply. He's so smart and sexy when he's political!


----------



## Mini (Apr 28, 2006)

I confess that it makes me unreasonably happy when assholes get angry at me.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 28, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I have to lead a 3-day training session next week, all by myself, and I am scared senseless. Instead of working on my little modules, I am surfing every site on the internet today so that I don't have to think about it. I may possibly pass out.


You're far too cute to fret, Jamie. Who could resist you? Ponder the worst case, and how you'd wiggle out of it. That sometimes helps me. If you don't have your own worst case, use this one of mine. (True story, forgive me those who've heard this)...

'Bout a year and a half ago I was training at an Ivy League University one afternoon. The mood is hushed and somber. I'm speaking to a group of about a dozen, and behind me is a recess in the wall with a low counter and a sink, which is turned on by a motion sensor, usually the motion of your hands beneath the faucet. I leaned back against the counter. My butt extending out over the sink triggered the sensor and turned on the water. Everyone laughed. As did I.

It turned out to be an effective training tool, in that from that point on, everyone was relaxed. I'd learned a little about them, and they'd learned a little about me. And it really was funny. Could've done without having to walk around with a wet onion, though.


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2006)

I confess I found myself pondering BBabe's bottom for a while this morning trying to put that scene together in my head. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Luckily I will be in a room sans sinkage, I hope.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 29, 2006)

I am grateful for SL's nipple post. 
That is a really funny picture you painted.

Been there too.

My breasts still had milk in them for 2 YEARS after I stopped breastfeeding my child. 
I was once giving a presentation at work and something happened, my mind wandered, and in a second, the gushing from my nipples soaked the front of my dress making it pretty clingy and see-through there. My jacket was on the back of my chair luckily. I put it on in a big hurry and continued.
Makes my face flush to think of it.

Another time I was in a department store and I heard a baby cry which turned on my nipples and again soaked my dress in 2 round spots.
That was very embarassing.
ergh.
The young salesguy had no idea what was going on. It obviously puzzled him.

Olive


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2006)

Poor Olive! LMAO!

My SIL said the same thing about her nipples responding like taps to crying. Weird.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 29, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> It turned out to be an effective training tool, in that from that point on, everyone was relaxed.



I confess that BoteroesqueBabe's fine story made me wonder if her butt has been effective in setting off car alarms (and at what distance?), burglar alarms or sprinkler systems in fancy department stores.


----------



## Jes (Apr 29, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I am grateful for SL's nipple post.
> That is a really funny picture you painted.
> 
> Been there too.
> ...


Not that I'm saying you should've taken it (what do I know) but isn't there a medicine which *should* halt lactation? For some reason I seem to recall my mother saying she took it, but who knows.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

IC that nipple talk is very arousing.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2006)

I just recorded some Hard House Techno today!

All I want now is a strobe light to go along with the music.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess that I am *way* too paranoid. (Did my mother put some expired stuff on this sandwich? It tastes strange! She's trying to poison me!)

I confess that my cat is being a pest right now. She wants to sit on the keyboard.

I confess that it's 5:30 in the morning and I feel I ought to be doing something more important, but there's nothing for me to do that won't wake up the rest of the house.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess that while I'm never going to have a baby, I really want to induce lactation. It might be arousing, and I want to experience it anyway.

Maybe I could sell the milk on eBay, or at least feed it to my dogs.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess I had to try and sneak-feed most of breakfast to the dog...microwaved sausage patties...<cringe>


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2006)

I have to confess that I feel somewhat underappreciated.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess that after responding to Herin's breakup rant..I feel so sad..and alone...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm back in music business.    It's fun!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess my mother bribed me into mowing with chocolate cake. How easy am I?


----------



## olivefun (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess my mother bribed me into mowing with chocolate cake. How easy am I?


 

I was trying to figure out what kind of kinky thing _*mowing with chocolate cake *_would be. 

I had to reread that a few times imagining a variety of crazy scenarios.. 
Given that your mother is now Sandy set me off on a further tangent...


----------



## Carrie (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess that eightyseven's user title just made me smile. Swampy's avatar, too. Nice job, guys.


----------



## herin (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess that I had a pint of butter pecan ice cream for lunch.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm letting my cat eat pudding.


----------



## Mini (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess that I had a great time on Saturday with someone whose company I quite enjoy.


----------



## mejix (Apr 30, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> When you've got a minute...
> ...well, no.
> 
> Never mind.




huh? 

double sukahara huh?



*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

I confess if I ever get to meet Ryan's parents, this is the dress I'm wearing:


----------



## Mini (Apr 30, 2006)

That's a dress?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

What would YOU call it?  A powersuit?


----------



## Mini (Apr 30, 2006)

Blonde chick caught in netting.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

Just a little! But yes, it IS a dress! Usually people wear a bra under them though.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Just a little! But yes, it IS a dress! Usually people wear a bra under them though.



I confess that I'd be more than willing to watch you try that on, bra or no bra.

</creepy pervert>


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

Ha! Well, I'm game to watch anyone wear it. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess if I ever get to meet Ryan's parents, this is the dress I'm wearing:



I confess to having a strange urge to adopt Ryan


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2006)

I confess that I did not, in fact, read every thread, and every new post, since my absence, all the way through.

Please don't lynch me.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 1, 2006)

I confess I have that fishnet dress. Wore it just the other day, in fact. Mine's more industrial than fencenet, and it's longer, but yeah. 

Haven't met anybody's parents in it yet, though.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that BoteroesqueBabe's fine story made me wonder if her butt has been effective in setting off car alarms (and at what distance?), burglar alarms or sprinkler systems in fancy department stores.


No, but it once made a cartoon character's eyes bug out, his tongue unroll like a noisemaker, and his head turn into a big factory whistle. Does that count?


----------



## ripley (May 1, 2006)

I confess I have that dress. All my fat pooches out through the holes. I meet parents and foreign dignitaries in it.


----------



## ripley (May 1, 2006)

I confess I spent way too much time today wondering why eggs don't taste like chicken.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2006)

I confess that I'm curious as to if you found an answer to that question.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

I confess I demand pictures, BB and Ripley. For my private use.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Someone is giving out pictures?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I demand pictures, BB and Ripley. For my private use.


It's tempting. Tell ya what. You've given me an idea for a thread. Gimme a minute to do some creative cropping...


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I'm back in music business.    It's fun!



Really?

Cool, man! :bow: 

I wanna try out other types of recording software, programs, etc.

Timberwolf, do ya have any recommendations?

I already told you about Buzz (A tracker electronic music making program.)

I want to download the really simplified version of it.


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> No, but it once made a cartoon character's eyes bug out, his tongue unroll like a noisemaker, and his head turn into a big factory whistle. Does that count?



Yes, it does.  I still like the idea of dogs barking and alarms going off everywhere the rump goes tho.


----------



## Ericthonius (May 1, 2006)

The only thing I can confess to is that I have nothing to confess...

(I'll answer that conunndrum with this ancedote):

_*Why are there no Italian 'Jehovah's Witnesses'?*_

*Cawse nobuddy seen nutt'in!*


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that eightyseven's user title just made me smile. Swampy's avatar, too. Nice job, guys.



Carrie, Thanks for the nice compliment and rep that you awarded me. :bow: 

Have I ever said that you rock!?!?


----------



## ripley (May 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I demand pictures, BB and Ripley. For my private use.




I confess I lied. I don't have that dress or any other net garments.


----------



## Mini (May 1, 2006)

Ooh, I've got a couple before I go to bed.

First off, I confess that I'm in a really good mood for some reason. I think it must be the caffeine.

Secondly, I'm listening to Killing In The Name Of by Rage Against The Machine. Simple song, but it kicks more ass than Chuck Norris on his period.

Finally, I confess that I'm 9 points from having a third can, and if I don't have it by morning I'm gonna explode a potato in the microwave. 

Actually, I'll do that anyway. Should be a larf.


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

I confess that I made a couple cds for the kids...with lots of wild and wacky stuff.

They are very pleased.  

I have been procrastinating on making them music. The cds that I made for them are the very first couple of cds that they now own.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

I confess I'm swooning right now. SWOONING! I also confess I can't wait until I'm on vacation.


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm swooning right now. SWOONING! I also confess I can't wait until I'm on vacation.



Why are you swooning, SL? SWOONING! Is it........Ryan? 

I'm not sure sure if I've ever swooned. Do men do that?


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I lied. I don't have that dress or any other net garments.



I have the dress, ripley. Pm me if you want it back.


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I'm back in music business.    It's fun!



What do you do in music business, Timberwolf?


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2006)

I confess that I've grown weary of people here asking for rep. (Not dissing anyone, just weary.) What's the point if you have to ask for it?

Also that I don't understand when people post, "I'm up to 500 posts! Yay!" Or "Yay, 100 posts!" Or 1,000 or whatever. And people high-five them. 
I mean, what's so great about making a certain number of posts? To me it's like saying "Look! I ate 1,140 meals last year! Yay for me!," or "I shit nine times last week! Hooray!,"  and everyone congratulates them. 

And I confess I've worked like 19 of the past 22 days at my cruddy-paying job. Some long hours (Wednesday I worked 17 and 1/2 hours, left at _dawn_ fer chrissakes when I got there at noon!) and even with all that I don't know if I can afford to keep my car (or any car) on the road. So I've reverted to riding my bicycle, mostly to and from the train. (They let you bring your bike on the train here.)

And lastly I confess that I've done almost everything in my life for the past 50 years on little or no sleep. 

It sucks! 

I'm grumpy!   :doh:

Good night!!   :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> What do you do in music business, Timberwolf?


Just some arranging. 
Nothing to earn money with, yet.  
I have to confess that it was some kind of an insider joke...

And I confess that I am curious what an american has to pay for running a car (insurances, taxes, and so on...). But maybe that is an other thread...


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2006)

Of course, pls. disregard everything I just said, just in case I'm sorry I wrote it tomorrow.


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Just some arranging.
> Nothing to earn money with, yet.
> I have to confess that it was some kind of an insider joke...



Arranging, like writing musical arrangements on paper/computer?

Or another type of arranging.


----------



## Egbert Souse (May 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Of course, pls. disregard everything I just said, just in case I'm sorry I wrote it tomorrow.



1.) I confess that it would break my heart if you were sorry for writing this.

2.) I confess that i think this rep thing lets us know who our friends are and, eventually, who they aren't, which pretty much takes the thrill and unpredictableness out of posting for me.

3.) I confess that #2.), above, proved to be a valuable Lesson In Life for me, as it proved to me that i don't _really_ want my life to be as safe and predictable as i've always thought i wanted it to be.

Insecurity is a Beautiful Thing. 

It woulda cost me a FORTUNE to learn this lesson in therapy.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Arranging, like writing musical arrangements on paper/computer?
> 
> Or another type of arranging.


Well, it's a computer program I use. With this you can arrange music samples in order to get a complete song.
(In my case, this music is techno style.)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> 1.) I confess that it would break my heart if you were sorry for writing this.


I confess that I agree. 
Though I sometimes whine for rep (kinda sort of...). But in my case I found out why that is so, and try to cut back myself from whining.


----------



## moonvine (May 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that eightyseven's user title just made me smile.



I confess that eightyseven makes me smile


----------



## eightyseven (May 1, 2006)

I confess I'm blushing 

I also confess that I want to strangle my parents (mother excluded... love that woman, but the father and stepmother have to go... lol), but that's beyond the point.


----------



## Jes (May 1, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I confess that eightyseven makes me smile


honey, there's a difference between smile and horny. hope that helps!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> honey, there's a difference between smile and horny. hope that helps!



I don't know. There's usually much grinning on my part after a good orgasm.

I confess I'm so excited to see what Ryan thinks of my new shirt.


----------



## Jane (May 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> Ooh, I've got a couple before I go to bed.
> 
> First off, I confess that I'm in a really good mood for some reason. I think it must be the caffeine.
> 
> ...


Sometimes Rage is the ONLY band that fits my mood.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Why are you swooning, SL? SWOONING! Is it........Ryan?
> 
> I'm not sure sure if I've ever swooned. Do men do that?



Let's put it this way: If you're trying to get laid, get advice from Ryan on what to say. Damn.


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2006)

I confess that this essay that I was supposed to have done by noon today has sent me into such a state of stressed-out-ness that my ulcer might just start acting up again, after a long time of being quiet.


----------



## Mini (May 1, 2006)

I confess that my flippant remarks and self-deprecating sense of humor are defense mechanisms that for some reason work in opposition to my intent. Yeah, work that one out.


----------



## Mini (May 1, 2006)

I also confess that on more than one occasion I've called someone an "irascible rapscallion."

I do this because it pleases me.


----------



## Mini (May 1, 2006)

And while I'm confessing, I might as well say that the only part of debating that I truly enjoy is the shit-slinging. Only a coward debates with logic and restraint.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2006)

I'm *so* glad this semster is over. The last couple of weeks have been so bloody boring. I'm ready for new people and new challenges!


----------



## rainyday (May 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I also confess that on more than one occasion I've called someone an "irascible rapscallion."



This sounds like an endearment to me. Kind of like boobookitty.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

I confess that Santaclear's member title always makes me smile. 
And rainy's user name often keeps me looking for my umbrella.


----------



## Ryan (May 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm so excited to see what Ryan thinks of my new shirt.



That might be the best shirt ever.


----------



## olivefun (May 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that Santaclear's member title always makes me smile.
> And rainy's user name often keeps me looking for my umbrella.


 
First I read that as _*Santaclear's member always makes me smile. *_ hehe 
Then I thought of _Rainy days and Mondays always make me smile_ at the mention of Rainy.. then I thought that the Carpenters' song will never leave my mind now that it found a cozy spot! 

damn! 
Dumb song.


----------



## McMuffin (May 2, 2006)

I confess that I made a cute little puppy ran into a wall today We were playing tug of war with a sock and she wrassled it away from me, took off running in the opposite direction and... I feel awful... Mostly because I busted out laughing and the puppy's okay, but she's been giving me dirty looks since then, I guess because I mocked her... I also confess this has no relevence to anyone but me, but I had to share a cute story with someone and all my friends would just call me gay... not that there's anything wrong with that... wow I ramble.:doh:


----------



## rainyday (May 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> And rainy's user name often keeps me looking for my umbrella.



Sunny today, Timberwolf. Outside at least. Which segues well into this:

I confess I'm in an extremely foul mood tonight. Everything and everyone is pissing me off. I think I'm going to go to bed and sleep it off. Be glad I wasn't online much tonight!


----------



## Mokojumbie (May 2, 2006)

I confess. I really really really like big boobs.

I mean really.

Really big

Huge even. :eat2: 

I gone


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

olivefun said:


> First I read that as _*Santaclear's member always makes me smile. *_hehe
> Then I thought of _Rainy days and Mondays always make me smile_ at the mention of Rainy.. then I thought that the Carpenters' song will never leave my mind now that it found a cozy spot!
> 
> damn!
> Dumb song.


I confess that I am really, really sorry about doing this to you.  
(Am I? I'm not sure, but I think so.)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Sunny today, Timberwolf. Outside at least. Which segues well into this:
> 
> I confess I'm in an extremely foul mood tonight. Everything and everyone is pissing me off. I think I'm going to go to bed and sleep it off. Be glad I wasn't online much tonight!


Have a good night, rainy. I hope, you'll be sunnier afterwards.


----------



## UberAris (May 2, 2006)

I confess that I have met an amazeing girl on these boards and can;t wait to go see her this summer :wubu:


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2006)

And? Who? What? I think no teasers are allowed. So spill.


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2006)

And? Who? What? I think no teasers are allowed. So spill.


----------



## Jane (May 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> And while I'm confessing, I might as well say that the only part of debating that I truly enjoy is the shit-slinging. Only a coward debates with logic and restraint.


AMEN, Mini.

Either fight in the mud or stay on the porch.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 2, 2006)

I confess despite being pissed off by what seems to be an ever-present choir of harpies and needle-dicks in my life, I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Mini (May 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess despite being pissed off by what seems to be an ever-present choir of harpies and needle-dicks in my life, I'm so happy right now.



I confess that that makes me happy, assuming I'm not one of the needle-dicks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 2, 2006)

Nah! You've got a long way to go before earning the title of Hellbitch: Poster of the Damned.


----------



## moonvine (May 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Nah! You've got a long way to go before earning the title of Hellbitch: Poster of the Damned.



I confess I really want this title!


----------



## Jane (May 2, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I confess I really want this title!


Me, too!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (May 2, 2006)

God help me, I think I'm going to have ice cream for lunch.


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2006)

I confess...

...that I'm afraid of the change that my new job will bring.

...that I'm afraid of my boss' reaction when I tell him I'm quitting. (Walking that road to the guillotine in about 45 minutes now...)

...that I'm afraid that one of my friends might've blocked me on AIM, and I don't know why she would.

...that this essay is harder than I thought it would be to write, but I'm toughing it out.

...that if I was given a thousand dollars, I'd disappear for a while. Road trip out west, with nothing but a camera and a suitcase full of clothes. And maybe my laptop. _Maybe._


----------



## Carrie (May 2, 2006)

Without music, I would wither up and die.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2006)

olivefun said:


> First I read that as _*Santaclear's member always makes me smile. *_ hehe
> Then I thought of _Rainy days and Mondays always make me smile_ at the mention of Rainy.. then I thought that the Carpenters' song will never leave my mind now that it found a cozy spot!



It makes me glad that my member has brought so much joy to so many.  

*sings* *Rainy days and Mondays always rile the clown!* (Used to sing that around 1990 lol)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> God help me, I think I'm going to have ice cream for lunch.



And this is bad because?


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2006)

I confess that the past couple days have been such a mix of ups and downs that I'm getting motion sickness.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 2, 2006)

I confess that I'm craving affection like a junkie craves a hit..but I am so sick of people..go figure.

I should start a service that sends people to go hold other people..lol..good gravy


----------



## jamie (May 2, 2006)

Yay... I confess today was my first day of the training seminar and I survived. I was a little nervous at first and talked so fast that I was breathless, but after the second hour it was rollin. I have a few more days of being the teacher lady, and then I am thankfully done for a couple of months.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2006)

jamie said:


> Yay... I confess today was my first day of the training seminar and I survived. I was a little nervous at first and talked so fast that I was breathless, but after the second hour it was rollin. I have a few more days of being the teacher lady, and then I am thankfully done for a couple of months.



That's great to hear, Jamie.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2006)

Mokojumbie said:


> I confess. I really really really like big boobs.
> 
> I mean really.
> 
> ...



Thank you for calling.  :bow:


----------



## moonvine (May 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I'm craving affection like a junkie craves a hit..but I am so sick of people..go figure.
> 
> I should start a service that sends people to go hold other people..lol..good gravy




They already have cuddle parties..which I personally think is about the strangest thing ever.

http://www.cuddleparty.com/


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2006)

I confess that just a second ago ...I ran upstairs because I heard a *LOUD* thud. My wife (Josalynn) just slipped on a tiny bar of soap that was unseen when she entered the shower. She probably is going to have a nasty bruise...plus she has to work tonight (which I think will help her injury from getting stiff.) But that just scared the crap outta me.  

Right now she's just sore. *PHEW*


Okay I also confess that my heart is still racing.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 2, 2006)

moonvine said:


> They already have cuddle parties..which I personally think is about the strangest thing ever.
> 
> http://www.cuddleparty.com/


 




I think their slogan is equally disturbing. I ordered two of the coffe mugs just to leave on my desk at work.


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I think their slogan is equally disturbing. I ordered two of the coffe mugs just to leave on my desk at work.



*LOL* ---> Yikes! :doh:


----------



## Zandoz (May 2, 2006)

moonvine said:


> They already have cuddle parties..which I personally think is about the strangest thing ever.
> 
> http://www.cuddleparty.com/




I confess I'm a bit bummed at losing my title as the strangest thing ever.


----------



## mejix (May 3, 2006)

jamie said:


> Yay... I confess today was my first day of the training seminar and I survived. I was a little nervous at first and talked so fast that I was breathless, but after the second hour it was rollin. I have a few more days of being the teacher lady, and then I am thankfully done for a couple of months.



there you go. betcha by the end of the seminar you'll be walking from side to side of the stage looking at your audience with contempt like suze orman. 




*


----------



## Santaclear (May 3, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I think their slogan is equally disturbing. I ordered two of the coffe mugs just to leave on my desk at work.



Is that THEIR slogan, EP? I stopped dry humping as soon as I saw that.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


>


I confess that I don't understand this one. There are things where a dictionary simply doesn't help.


----------



## ripley (May 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I don't understand this one. There are things where a dictionary simply doesn't help.




ESL classes _should_ teach this one.  I think it means that at their "cuddle parties" you are not allowed to rub your parts on anyone else for sexual gratification.



Oh, and a confession...let's see. Today I saw a woman's profile I know from chat on a dating site. Her blurb said she is looking for that special someone. She's married.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> ESL classes _should_ teach this one.  I think it means that at their "cuddle parties" you are not allowed to rub your parts on anyone else for sexual gratification.


Thanx. Now some things get a little clearer. Oh, and I got to confess that I'm not sure if it would be helping me if ESL classes teach such things...





ripley said:


> Oh, and a confession...let's see. Today I saw a woman's profile I know from chat on a dating site. Her blurb said she is looking for that special someone. She's married.


:shocked: That doesn't make her husband glow like a hero, does it?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 3, 2006)

I confess the pilot is out on my water heater - at least that's what I'm hoping - and I took a cold shower this morning. I couldn't bring myself to wash my hair in the cold, so I'm sporting a very frumpy, somewhat greasy-looking head today at work. I feel so.. _unclean_.

Wish me luck tonight as I attempt to relight the pilot. I'll be praying that's the only problem.


----------



## Blackjack (May 3, 2006)

I confess that I squealed like a little girl when I watched the trailer for... Wait for it...

_Superman Returns_.

It's one of the few movies I'm really excited about.


----------



## Egbert Souse (May 3, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Wish me luck tonight as I attempt to relight the pilot. I'll be praying that's the only problem.



I confess that after 30 years of buying rundown houses (more than one was condemned, even) and often doing all the fixup work myself (some of it pretty scary stuff), i'm still _terrified_ of lighting pilot lights.

But i guess that's not whatcha needed to hear right now, huh TFG?

Make sure you turn the gas off for a minute before you turn it back on and light it.

And make sure you hold the red button down for a minute and the pilot stays on before you turn on the Big One.

And make sure you check in again tomorrow, ok?

This is probly a bad time to bring this up but i once had two identical bids for a new furnace and i went with the guy who _hadn't_ blown his face up.
I still feel kinda bad about it but i just didn't take it as a good sign.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 3, 2006)

Honestly, I'm scared too! It has gone out once before and I successfully got it lit again. I had someone from Sears on the phone last time and they walked me through it. 

Thank you for the "how-to"s. I've printed them and will have them nearby when I try this tonight. 

I appreciate the good thoughts and will indeed check in tomorrow, hopefully entirely intact!


----------



## Egbert Souse (May 3, 2006)

Jeeze, TFG...now ya got _me_ terrified.

At least call the Sears guy back and make him walk you through it _again_ and maybe pose the question in the process WTF he's having to walk you through it again for, anyway.

And i didn't mean that as i "how to".
Here's your how to....

if it doesn't fire up readily on the first try, i urge you to either start thinking kindly of cold showers or call a pro.

if it doesn't fire up readily on the SECOND try, i must INSIST that you do the above.

*sigh*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Reading all this, I must confess that I am happy of living in a country with such strong security rules.
Good luck, TFG! See you next time - in _*one*_ piece!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 3, 2006)

I want to be a rich man's kept, trophy wife!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 3, 2006)

I survived my attempt at lighting the pilot on my water heater. The water heater however needs a $5 repair that I'll be paying a Sears tech at least $65 for tomorrow morning. Hopefully this is all it needs! 

Thanks again, Egbert and Timberwolf too


----------



## Blackjack (May 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm disappointed. I had thought I was onto something with these numbers, but...

However, 108 is half of 216, Maybe I'll figure something out based on that.


ARRRGGGHHHH


----------



## rainyday (May 3, 2006)

I confess I was looking at some old pictures from high school today and I was appalled at my clothing choices. I put some really strange things together, and it was all about covering the fat. It was also weird see the pics and remember that I was wide but had no belly.

(I also confess I'm glad TFG is still in one piece.)


----------



## mejix (May 3, 2006)

i saw "the royal tenenbaums" again last night. liked it even better than the first time. the first time i was amused by the style. last night i was very moved. i recognized that stunned family. 

such a sad movie. made me shave my goatee. 




*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 3, 2006)

mejix said:


> i saw "the royal tenenbaums" again last night. liked it even better than the first time. the first time i was amused by the style. last night i was very moved. i recognized that stunned family.
> 
> such a sad movie. made me shave my goatee.
> 
> ...




I LOVE that movie. My favorite Wes Anderson flick is Rushmore, but the Royal Tenenbaum's is pretty wonderful.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> (I also confess I'm glad TFG is still in one piece.)


Me too. *relieved sigh*


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 3, 2006)

I must confess that I'm getting the warmest fuzziest feelings from reading TSL's and Ryan's posts about each other. I'm really hoping there's a happy ending for these two brainiacs whom I have been secretely admiring from afar. 

Oh, and there's lots of others here that I admire but I'm not willing to confess that just yet!  

Gena


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

I confess that ScreamingChicken's user name reminds me of my most favourite car.


----------



## Jes (May 4, 2006)

mejix said:


> i saw "the royal tenenbaums" again last night. liked it even better than the first time. the first time i was amused by the style. last night i was very moved. i recognized that stunned family.
> 
> such a sad movie. made me shave my goatee.
> 
> ...



well, shit. 
i confess i have a thing for goatees. and now, i am sad. rosie perez and i don't love you anymore, mejix, and we won't be inviting you to see our new documentary when it debuts at Tribeca.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 4, 2006)

I confess, I'm thrilled to have the day off work today as I'm sitting here waiting for the hot water heater repair guy. Mind you, I'm sitting here in my own filth with greasy hair... but I'm SO happy not to be at the office. 

I can't wait to take a hot shower again!

Even if the guy gets here early and I am able to shower before noon, I think I'm gonna take the whole day off and relax. Yay for me! 

(Thanks again to Timberwolf and Rainy too.. I appreciate the good thoughts!)


----------



## AnnMarie (May 4, 2006)

I confess that in the midst of the last few weeks of hell, I found a happy little place all by lonesome tonight. Just me, my Fuzzballs, _My Name is Earl_ on DVR, and my favorite home-cooked (by me) soup (kielbasa). 

It won't last forever, but man, it was a good bit of joy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 5, 2006)

I confess I can't stop smiling lately. I also confess that I love the fact it makes everyone at work worried.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

I confess I think I'll have to let my brain be checked.
Sometimes I read things that aren't really there.
For example, there is a thread containing "wehatecheetos.com" - my brain refuses repeatingly to accept the "h" after "we". And the "Metal Month on VH-1" - thread goes for me as a me_n_tal month... Odd, isn't it?


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

I would like to have a friend with the nickname "Giblets".


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I would like to have a friend with the nickname "Giblets".


I think you'd better find a Giblets and then befriend him/her. Remember the Seinfeld when George decides he's gonna be nicknamed T=bone and it totally doesn't stick? Yeah...that.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, I know. I don't think anyone really *wants* to be called "Giblets", so my starting it probably wouldn't work. 


GIBLETS


----------



## jamie (May 5, 2006)

I confess I have a great big, gushy, teeny-bopper crush on Jim from "The Office." I may have actually confessed this before, but it is a really big crush.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I would like to have a friend with the nickname "Giblets".


If you were just a bit farther south, you would.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 5, 2006)

I can make this so, Carrie. From now on, I shall call the dude who works in frozen Giblets. And I'll constantly go on about his pal Carrie.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

Thank you, TSL. He'll be my sweet little giblet boy! 

Oh, and  @ BB.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

Okay, I've got one. 

I confess that I woke up in a truly hideous mood this morning, for no apparent reason, and somewhere along the way today I became convinced that if I can just get five more bleeding rep points and get my fifth damn can, life will once again be good and sweet.  

Although calling my cat "peckerhead" just now did just brighten my day considerably.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, I've got one.
> 
> I confess that I woke up in a truly hideous mood this morning, for no apparent reason, and somewhere along the way today I became convinced that if I can just get five more bleeding rep points and get my fifth damn can, life will once again be good and sweet.
> 
> Although calling my cat "peckerhead" just now did just brighten my day considerably.


you look very german, today.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 5, 2006)

I confess I've really enjoyed having my niece to attached to my hip all week. I almost forgot what it was like to have an 18 month old around.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

Jamie and Laura are my huckleberrys! Thanks, chickies. :wubu:


----------



## moonvine (May 5, 2006)

ICI miss 87.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I think I'll have to let my brain be checked.
> Sometimes I read things that aren't really there.
> For example, there is a thread containing "wehatecheetos.com" - my brain refuses repeatingly to accept the "h" after "we". And the "Metal Month on VH-1" - thread goes for me as a me_n_tal month... Odd, isn't it?


Seems to be getting worse. The metal month changed to me_n_tal mo_u_th and in an other thread NY is going overboard... Help!


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 5, 2006)

I was recently discussing funerals with a friend who's grandma had just died, & i told him about when my uncle died. My aunt & uncle were the ones who got me through a breakdown some years ago, so naturally i was very close to them. To get to their house i take a short cut through the graveyard; & i did just that the day they happened to be digging my uncle's grave. I knew where he was to be buried cos he had shown me the little plot under the tree he had paid for. Anyway, the grave was 1/2 dug & the workmen had obviously gone for a tea break: leaving a radio on playing all the latest hits. It didn't seem right to me, & in my mind only wanting to do something constructive for my uncle, i changed the radio station to one with cricket on (he was an avid cricket fan). It wasn't until my friend roared with laughter & said " bet that freaked the grave diggers out when they got back" that it even occurred to me :doh: So to themi apologise & confess "T'was me !!"


----------



## Egbert Souse (May 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems to be getting worse. The metal month changed to me_n_tal mo_u_th and in an other thread NY is going overboard... Help!


Reminds me of the first time a friend of mine smoked pot.

We were playing one of those summer pops concerts with a symphony orchestra where they hire some ghetto guys like us for...well, credibility, i guess. The symphony guys HATE those things and a lot of em make a military operation out of getting as inebriated as they possibly can.

So, i'm standing out back with the ganj group....we're all wearing our little tuxedos and getting bombed out of our heads and my friend says he's never tried it and wants some. They gave him toke after toke and he kept saying that he didn't feel anything, so they made a project out of it.
Still nothing....

So, we go out and take our seats and start pulling the music up in the order it's gonna be in....
It's a good five or ten minutes and i'm absorbed in getting things together when my friend taps me on the shoulder.

I look over at him and he hasn't even started getting his music up and he's just looking at me with probly the most intense look of terror i've ever seen. He leans over to me and gets right in my face and VERY seriously exclaims something that sounds like "Preepro gazzle dansnatch blig snoofle slat!"


----------



## ripley (May 5, 2006)

I confess I talked to Joy on the phone last night for almost two hours. She has the cutest little suthrun accent. :wubu: Yay for friends...it made me feel really good!


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> It wasn't until my friend roared with laughter & said " bet that freaked the grave diggers out when they got back" that it even occurred to me :doh: So to themi apologise & confess "T'was me !!"



LOL. Great story


----------



## Mini (May 5, 2006)

I confess that I am really diggin' the new Tool album.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Reminds me of the first time a friend of mine smoked pot.
> 
> We were playing one of those summer pops concerts with a symphony orchestra where they hire some ghetto guys like us for...well, credibility, i guess. The symphony guys HATE those things and a lot of em make a military operation out of getting as inebriated as they possibly can.
> 
> ...


That story made me smile.  
I wish my prob would be as easy to solve - just stay away from "dope"... 
But I never had drugs - I don't even smoke or drink alcohol...  
Still hope it fades away soon.


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2006)

I confess it just occurred to me that no one has used the "make me grow" angle yet when panhandling for rep points and cans. This surprises me.


----------



## Ryan (May 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I can't stop smiling lately. I also confess that I love the fact it makes everyone at work worried.



Wouldn't _you_ be worried if your coworkers were constantly smiling? People aren't supposed to be happy when they're at work.


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2006)

I confess that I watched _Night of the Living Dead_ earlier tonight- yes, the 1968 black and white version- and I'm really pissed at my mother for leaving the lights off, so I came home to a totally dark house. She knew that I was watching it, and it's not any sort of secret that I'm afraid of the dark...

She is gonna get it when she gets home from that damn party.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 5, 2006)

I'm feeling mighty smug this evening. I made all A's again this semester and thus, made the dean's list, again!


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Reminds me of the first time a friend of mine smoked pot.
> 
> We were playing one of those summer pops concerts with a symphony orchestra where they hire some ghetto guys like us for...well, credibility, i guess. The symphony guys HATE those things and a lot of em make a military operation out of getting as inebriated as they possibly can.
> 
> ...


they always say it's not having any effect the first time they try it (save for those few people who really DON'T feel the effect). We got my friend all loaded up back when she was studying for the bar and needed to calm down and she kept telling us that she wasn't high, wasn't high, wasn't high. Ok, fine.

Then she and her husband leave to drive home to Jersey at 2 am, and literally, every single fast food place she saw, she wanted her husband to stop at. So it was: No, I'm not stoned--OOH! TACO BELL! No, seriously, I don't feel anything. WAIT, slow down. That was a KFC! I'm telling you, I'd know if I was high, because I'd--SHIT! Pull over, I see a burger place!


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

I confess that tonight at happy hour, I was sitting at a table behind this guy whose boxer shorts were sticking out of the top of his jeans. hey had a pattern on them which I looked at and realized was CRABS. 

Is it me, or are crabs maybe NOT the pattern you'd go with, for your underpants??


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2006)

I confess that I kinda enjoy the little spat that Carrie and Jes are having over me.

I also confess that I'm sleeping with a knife near my bed tonight.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I kinda enjoy the little spat that Carrie and Jes are having over me.
> 
> I also confess that I'm sleeping with a knife near my bed tonight.


Cat fight! Over little baby blackjack!

you know the scariest part is the beginning, where the sister is walking along, and the scary dude in the cemetery is getting closer and she figures he's creepy but will avoid her but then he starts coming RIGHT FOR HER!

Maybe you should sleep with a jes in your bed? just sayin'.


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Maybe you should sleep with a jes in your bed? just sayin'.



Well, it'd be a way to make sure I got little sleep.


----------



## ripley (May 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, it'd be a way to make sure I got little sleep.




Oh poor deluded boy. You think she'd let you _sleep_???


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2006)

I confess that half the time when I log in here to read all the threads I've fallen behind on, I STILL never understand what's going on. LoL


----------



## mejix (May 6, 2006)

someone else's confession: 

some years ago i was in a car going to a funeral with an aunt and a neighbour, both senior citizens, both living by themselves. the neighbour said that when she is feeling ill, before going to bed she puts on some make up; the idea being that if they find her dead in the morning they will bury her just the way she wants to look. my aunt replied that when she is really ill she doesn't lock the door so that, if she dies, they don't have to tear the door down. 

i was 34 then but again i was the kid in the car, feeling that "ah so thats the way things are" feeling.




*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 6, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Wouldn't _you_ be worried if your coworkers were constantly smiling? People aren't supposed to be happy when they're at work.



Actually, I'd be thrilled if they were smiling. We're supposed to smile at customers. Getting them to smile or say hello is like pulling teeth!


----------



## UberAris (May 6, 2006)

Ok Jes you asked so might as well spill:

I confess that I am head over heals for Leslie, whom I met here on Dim, and we couldn't be happier together  :wubu: 

(and because it would be asked by someone, her dim sn is _saturdayasusial_)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 6, 2006)

I confess I just told BB a very juicy secret between me and another board member! One word: Flap.


----------



## Jane (May 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems to be getting worse. The metal month changed to me_n_tal mo_u_th and in an other thread NY is going overboard... Help!


Sorry, Timber, happens to me all the time!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Sorry, Timber, happens to me all the time!!!!!


Perhaps we should start a club.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

IC that I'm sitting in the bath, surfing Dim, instead of taki care of morning chores.


----------



## olivefun (May 6, 2006)

mejix said:


> someone else's confession:
> 
> some years ago i was in a car going to a funeral with an aunt and a neighbour, both senior citizens, both living by themselves. the neighbour said that when she is feeling ill, before going to bed she puts on some make up; the idea being that if they find her dead in the morning they will bury her just the way she wants to look. my aunt replied that when she is really ill she doesn't lock the door so that, if she dies, they don't have to tear the door down.
> 
> i was 34 then but again i was the kid in the car, feeling that "ah so thats the way things are" feeling.*


 
Last year a dear friend of mine died. She was 94. 
Her granddaughter was my friend initially, but when the woman my age moved to another city, her mother and grandmother became my friends. 
The old woman, for the last 27 or so years, EVERY NIGHT would say good night to her daughter and son in law who lived a few houses away, and would tell her daughter that this may be the night she dies in her sleep, so if she doesn't see her in the morning, this would be good bye (the BIG farewell). 

If it happened once, or twice, it would have been alright. 
When the woman finally died, her daughter expressed deep releve that she wouldn't have to hear that again.


----------



## Jes (May 6, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I just told BB a very juicy secret between me and another board member! One word: Flap.


and no one told me? you know what you'd better do.


----------



## Ash (May 7, 2006)

I confess that my 8 lb. dog wants to eat you.


----------



## olivefun (May 7, 2006)

fantastic picture ashley!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 7, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that my 8 lb. dog wants to eat you.




I'm not sure which scares me more... his monster chops or the fact that you have a time stamp on your face. 

:shocked:


----------



## Ash (May 7, 2006)

Haha..yeah, that was a boo-boo. And I'm so horrible with Photoshop that I can't fix it. I could...crop the right side of my face off, I suppose.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 7, 2006)

Ta da . 

View attachment ForJustin120.jpg


----------



## Ash (May 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ta da .



Thank you! And rep, for helping a technologically challenged accountant out. Call me if you ever need your taxes done!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 7, 2006)

I confess Tim at work hates the Giblets nickname, Carrie. It made him even madder when I said, "Oh, Carrie said you think it's funny too!" He told me he didn't know "any fucking CARRIE." Giblets has a nasty temper.


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess Tim at work hates the Giblets nickname, Carrie. It made him even madder when I said, "Oh, Carrie said you think it's funny too!" He told me he didn't know "any fucking CARRIE." Giblets has a nasty temper.


You know, Giblets has always been kinda high strung. Tell him to step off and behave or I'll kick his be-hind.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 7, 2006)

Giblets is not the smartest boy in the world. He thought it was a good idea to come to work shirtless. (He works in the freezer.)


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Giblets is not the smartest boy in the world. He thought it was a good idea to come to work shirtless. (He works in the freezer.)



It's almost summer, so you should cut him some slack. Next time he's in the freezer you should try to convince him to put his tongue on something metal. 

By the way; I like that quote in your signature about courtesy and tolerance.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2006)

I confess that there's someone here at Dimensions that I'm _very_ fond of. :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Awwwww! Shucks. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

IC that I'm on my last 12 pack of Diet Vanilla Coke.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 7, 2006)

I confess that I'm a little edgy because I have no snacks in the house. 

Actually, it's worse. I have two bags of tortilla chips, and I accidentally ended up with peach (BLECK!!!) salsa... so I can't eat them and they're just taunting me.


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2006)

And that I spent all of yesterday crafting and enjoyed the hell out of it. And it was even for a good cause--a fundraiser for my friends who are walking for the Breast Cancer 3-Day! Raising money never felt so good!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

I confess that I am tired (at 1:40 AM) but can't sleep.


----------



## rainyday (May 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Actually, it's worse. I have two bags of tortilla chips, and I accidentally ended up with peach (BLECK!!!) salsa... so I can't eat them and they're just taunting me.



Have you no cheese? Melted cheese on tortilla chips = yum.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Have you no cheese? Melted cheese on tortilla chips = yum.



No cheese. No sour cream. No ranch dressing. No dip.


----------



## Mini (May 7, 2006)

I confess that I really wish I had something akin to a social life.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I really wish I had something akin to a social life.


 
You do! It's called "Dimensions"!


----------



## Mini (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, but it's not like I can go to a bar with anyone here.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> Yeah, but it's not like I can go to a bar with anyone here.



You could, but somebody might have to do some travelling. Are there any Dimensions members from Utah? I've heard they have great bars there.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> No cheese. No sour cream. No ranch dressing. No dip.


 
IC - that in my house No Cheese constitutes a Code Red Emergency


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> IC - that in my house No Cheese constitutes a Code Red Emergency


I confess that this confession started an interesting scene in my head:

*red lights flashing all over the house* 

*a nerve-racking sound fills the air*:
drreeaadd-drreeaadd-drreeaadd-drreeaadd-...

*a robotic voice*:
"No cheese alert! Code red! No cheese alert! Code red!" ... and so on...

EP running in panic out of the door in order to get some cheese...

 :doh: I know, I know, I got a strong imagination... Just can't help it...


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

I confess that I used the weed-eater today to attack (trim) all of the growing grass that the lawn mower couldn't reach. 

...and the grass attacked back!:doh: (got all over me.)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

I confess that this reminded me of the reason why I didn't want to cut the grass this weekend.


----------



## rainyday (May 7, 2006)

Cheese freezes, folks. Don't live dangerously!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Cheese freezes, folks. Don't live dangerously!



I confess that never even occurred to me.


----------



## rainyday (May 7, 2006)

AM, the texture changes a little, at least with some like cheddar, but the taste is the same. Needs to be sealed tightly though. Usually it gets crumbly, but that just makes it more meltable. :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> AM, the texture changes a little, at least with some like cheddar, but the taste is the same. Needs to be sealed tightly though. Usually it gets crumbly, but that just makes it more meltable. :eat2:



I don't eat tons of cheese, but I usually keep some bags of shredded varieties in the house. I expect they might hold up fairly well, and they're definitely well sealed. Just something to keep in mind when they're on a good sale or something.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that this confession started an interesting scene in my head:
> 
> *red lights flashing all over the house*
> 
> ...


 
Very very close... you forgot to mention the faint strains of the theme to Mission Impossible playing in the background. 

btw went to the market today and in sympathy for AM's lack of cheese, I stocked up.


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> No cheese. No sour cream. No ranch dressing. No dip.


Fat Lois Lane seeks Superman with condiment collection, STAT!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

I like to buy the big bags of cheese (from Sam's Club or CostCo) and divide them up into ziploc freezer bags to keep in my chest freezer.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Very very close... you forgot to mention the faint strains of the theme to Mission Impossible playing in the background.


I think they were a little too faint to be heard in all this noise... As I arrived, the alarm was already running... *shrugs*


ICIST... *yawn*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 9, 2006)

I confess Ryan helped calm down a super haughty and hateful woman last night while she was on break at work.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

I confess that I miss the owner of this cute soft toy kitten I'm carrying around...


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 9, 2006)

I confess I'm pissed that Britney Spears is pregnant again and I"M NOT.

Ok pissed is the wrong word..umm..I'm sad I'm not and I'm so very happy for her


----------



## Mini (May 9, 2006)

I confess that this evenin's L&O: SVU made me cry.


----------



## Carrie (May 9, 2006)

Ohmahgah. I have at least 4 hours left of work to do tonight, or I'm toast tomorrow. And I reallyreallyreallyreallyreally don't feel like doing it. 

Instead, I'm eating Hershey's Kisses.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 9, 2006)

You know they now have unwrapped Hershey's Kisses? They're for baking, but I don't consider that to be a problem. 

I just have one more night at work before I get two nights off! I haven't had a day off since the Sunday before last though, and I'm pretty nutty.


----------



## Carrie (May 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You know they now have unwrapped Hershey's Kisses? They're for baking, but I don't consider that to be a problem.



Yes, well. I *was* just sitting here feeling badly about the ten calories I've expended unwrapping the last twenty Kisses I ate......


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 9, 2006)

We've got to conserve our strength for work!


----------



## Carrie (May 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> We've got to conserve our strength for work!



Gah! I'm such an idiot. I'll be lucky to get three hours of sleep, at this rate.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 9, 2006)

No. Behind your back, we call you a dork.  Idiot, no.


----------



## Carrie (May 9, 2006)

Dork is 100% accurate. I wear my dork badge with pride, ma'am. :bow:


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2006)

Carrie? My dad used to work with a guy who trained himself to sleep while sitting up at his desk and periodically moving his pencil back and forth. He could remain like this undetected for wonderful catnaps.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Carrie (May 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> Carrie? My dad used to work with a guy who trained himself to sleep while sitting up at his desk and periodically moving his pencil back and forth. He could remain like this undetected for wonderful catnaps.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Heh! It would if I didn't have to run eleventy bajillion(TM) meetings tomorrow. But thanks for the tip.


----------



## Carrie (May 10, 2006)

Although it's not like anyone listens to me. I could talk about clown porn and they'd probably nod and pretend to take notes, the bastards.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2006)

Hmmm *What*?! Who mentioned Clown Porn?!?!?!


----------



## ripley (May 10, 2006)

This is for Carrie, next time she wants to procrastinate. 

http://www.urban75.com/Mag/bubble.html


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2006)

Discovery: I like drinking lattes and eating burgers better than working. I'm so tempted to ditch work, get another burger, and wake Ryan's ass up.


----------



## Echoes (May 10, 2006)

I confess I've laughed at this off and on all day. 

An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car,
found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle. She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs, "I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!"

The four men didn't wait for a second threat. They got out and ran like mad. The lady, somewhat shaken, then proceeded to load her shopping bags into the back of the car and got into the driver's seat. She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition. She tried and tried, and then she realized why... it was for the same reason she had wondered why there was a football, a frisbee and two 12 packs of beer in the front seat. A few minutes later, she found her own car! It was parked four or five spaces farther down. 

She loaded her bags into the car and drove to the police station to report her mistake. The sergeant to whom she told the story couldn't stop laughing. He pointed to the other end of the counter, where four pale men were reporting a car jacking by a mad, elderly woman described as white, less than five feet
tall, glasses, curly white hair, and carrying a large handgun.

No charges were filed.


----------



## BeaBea (May 10, 2006)

I'm confessing in advance...

The next time someone in my home town is caught driving a convertible with the roof up on a hot and sunny day their car will be confiscated - by force if necessary - and redistributed to the deserving poor.

Love Tracey
(Deserving Poor)

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I confess I've laughed at this off and on all day.
> 
> An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car,
> found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle. She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs, "I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!"
> ...


:doh: :doh:     
*fighting back an attack of heavy laughter*
I confess that I nearly spilled my drink over my desk as I read this.
:bow: :bow: Thank you for sharing this great story. :bow: :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2006)

I confess I'm sick. It's official - runny nose, really sore throat, slept all day, freezing to death.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 10, 2006)

I confess I have a wicked cold too, and that I feel your pain AnnMarie. *comfort*


----------



## Michelle (May 10, 2006)

I confess I've been offered another job and I don't know what the hell to do.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2006)

Last night, my daughter pointed out a sticker in a vending machine that said "Pardon me while I find a container for my joy". 

It felt oddly like a threat.


----------



## Mini (May 10, 2006)

I confess that until today I didn't know that asking "Is hot pink a 'gay' color?" to be "promoting [a] bigoted, harmful stereotype."

You learn something new every day.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2006)

I confess that I wish Mini would learn when to let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Mini (May 10, 2006)

I confess that I'm far too stubborn for that, but I'm working on it.


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 10, 2006)

i fell for a fatphobe, once upon a time... damn him! damn him! damn him! yes, i am still bitter...


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2006)

I confess that I feel physically exhausted after watching _Run Lola Run_.


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess I've been offered another job and I don't know what the hell to do.


I confess I find the 'make a list with pro and con columns' to be a great help at times like this. Also, have someone else pick for you and see how you react to that person's picking. 


Finally, I confess I really sort of wish I was going to the fat pat-tay in vegas (I'm not, though)


----------



## Mini (May 10, 2006)

I confess that I really, really want to attend a PUC seminar in August, but I'm very nervous about looking like a total goof.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2006)

I confess we all think you're a goof already, so no worries.


----------



## Mini (May 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess we all think you're a goof already, so no worries.



Yes, but these guys will be armed.


----------



## Carrie (May 10, 2006)

I kicked ass at work today and I confess that I'm pretty excited and proud of myself.


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2006)

I confess that I enjoyed today. A lot. I was even dancing at work.


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2006)

I confess that I didn't get picked to head up a subcomm. at work (even though I was the only member of the group with experience) AND when said group gave the report, the chosen head credited someone else with MY suggestion.

Ever hear the saying: Don't need to be a weatherman to see which way the wind blows?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that until today I didn't know that asking "Is hot pink a 'gay' color?" to be "promoting [a] bigoted, harmful stereotype."



Dude, hot pink *is *a gay color.


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Dude, hot pink *is *a gay color.


well yes, but not JUST a gay color. I'm not sure a color can be gay, but if we're talking about iconic value, then pink triangle say hey! HEY!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Dude, hot pink *is *a gay color.



How about light pink?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> How about light pink?



Not as gay as hot pink, but still effeminate.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 11, 2006)

I confess that I wish I had blue eyes.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

I confess that blue eyes rule.


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2006)

I confess that I have blue eyes, but no one notices. They're not that intense dark blue or the watery light blue. They're in the middle. Boring blue...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> How about light pink?



I think it's still on the fence, but isn't yet ready to be defined as such. Leave it alone, give it some space.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

Hazel Eyes Rulez!


----------



## Mini (May 11, 2006)

I confess that everyone loves my eyes. Even me. Hence, everyone. And they're blue! Ish!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

I confess I'm quite annoyed.


----------



## olivefun (May 11, 2006)

Things had been extremely quiet for me in the romance department, and now, without warning, It Is SPRING!!

My head is spinning. I am getting attention and invitations from lovely, interesting fantastic men. At the computer store, at an art opening, one at the farmer's market. Each one is fun to be around and wants to get together for coffee or drinks.

This is of course happens at a time when I am dating someone.
I don't know how much to tell anyone about anything.

I don't know when you become BF/GF, besides, it is just a coffee and I hardly see the main fella. I have no intention of doing anything that would cause anyone pain, but I am going to creatively find the lines/ limits.


I confess that I love this time of year.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

I confess my novel is going well, largely in part to a certain Dim member keeping me sane during the process.

And what the hell? Why not make a big confession that'll get the bastards chattering away? I love Ryan (even though Carrie would totally stomp his ass).


----------



## Carrie (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess my novel is going well, largely in part to a certain Dim member keeping me sane during the process.
> 
> And what the hell? Why not make a big confession that'll get the bastards chattering away? I love Ryan (even though Carrie would totally stomp his ass).



Awwwww, you guys. :wubu: 

Tell you what, sweetpea. I'll go easy on him, for your sake. 'Kay?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

I confess that I play the risk of Carrie completely forgetting to stomp Ryan's ass, in order to collect all her powers to see me swooning.


----------



## Carrie (May 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I play the risk of Carrie completely forgetting to stomp Ryan's ass, in order to collect all her powers to see me swooning.



Devious little thing.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Awwwww, you guys. :wubu:
> 
> Tell you what, sweetpea. I'll go easy on him, for your sake. 'Kay?



You're the only true lady on this board. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Devious little thing.


heeeh, heeeh, heeeh *snicker*


----------



## Jane (May 11, 2006)

olivefun said:


> This is of course happens at a time when I am dating someone.


That's when it ALWAYS happens.


----------



## olivefun (May 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:



> You're the only true lady on this board. :bow:



I confess that I don't think that is true.
I can think of lots.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I confess that I don't think that is true.
> I can think of lots.



Fine. Fine. FINE! Just don't link back to where I said that to other people. I hate being caught in my lies.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

3 short of a six pack people - 3!!!!!


Gah.


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I don't know when you become BF/GF, besides, it is just a coffee and I hardly see the main fella.



Personally, I usually ask straight forward, "Do you want to be my girlfriend?" In doing so, I remember slipping once, and saying "Do you want to be my boyfriend?" Haha, that sucked.

I confess that! Methinks..............


----------



## Mini (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 3 short of a six pack people - 3!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gah.



I confess that I'm wondering whether you're referring to beer or a dude.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm wondering whether you're referring to beer or a dude.



ahahaha..... you haven't been paying enough attention if you think there's a shot in hell it's a dude! 

And it's not beer either.

***OOPPP - there it is.... ahhhhh, it's a six pack!!!  ******
<---


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2006)

I confess that whenever I wear these sweatpants that I'm wearing now, I get really horny.

It's like magic!


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ahahaha..... you haven't been paying enough attention if you think there's a shot in hell it's a dude!
> 
> And it's not beer either.
> 
> ...



I confess _FOR YOU_.
*Attention All Graduates*: AnnMarie now has a six pack! So much for the pleasantly plump queen.  We'll miss your curves, Annie!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I confess _FOR YOU_.
> *Attention All Graduates*: AnnMarie now has a six pack! So much for the pleasantly plump queen.  We'll miss your curves, Annie!



I think the half box of Parmesan Garlic Cheez-Its I just devoured will keep the six pack from showing.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

I confess I have no idea how sweatpants can make you horny, but I'd like to know (PM me the answer, dude).

I also confess I have a crazy lesbian crush on Nancy! Is that wrong?


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think the half box of Parmesan Garlic Cheez-Its I just devoured will keep the six pack from showing.



You make *Sunshine* proud.

(If you do not know what in the world I am referring to... check the box.  ).


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I have no idea how sweatpants can make you horny, but I'd like to know (PM me the answer, dude).



Damned if I know either.

I confess that Ann Marie better give me rep for getting her a 6-pack. OR ELSE.

EDIT: Never mind, she already did. Threat is null and void except for residents of West Virginia and South Iraqistan.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I have no idea how sweatpants can make you horny, but I'd like to know (PM me the answer, dude).
> 
> I also confess I have a crazy lesbian crush on Nancy! Is that wrong?



I confess that I figured looking at him, in his sweatpants that make him "horny" would probably make me horny - you know, lookin' at him horny.... so I think they really might be magic. 

 

And no, girl crushes are never wrong, I have many of them.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Damned if I know either.
> 
> I confess that Ann Marie better give me rep for getting her a 6-pack. OR ELSE.



I already did you threatening bastard!!!! 

***man, I was quick there!! Got him before his edit!! hahahhaha***


----------



## Mini (May 11, 2006)

I confess that I'm 5 short of a 4 pack. >_>

I'm also a can whore. But you all know that by now.

Those of you who haven't blocked me yet, that is.


----------



## Mini (May 11, 2006)

And I also confess that I am *blasting* Original Gangster right now, windows open, in quite possibly the whitest suburb I have ever seen. Methinks my neighbors are unimpressed.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm 5 short of a 4 pack. >_>
> 
> I'm also a can whore. But you all know that by now.
> 
> Those of you who haven't blocked me yet, that is.


 
SYAFADD put me over my daily rep limit...alas, I can be of no assistance.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I figured looking at him, in his sweatpants that make him "horny" would probably make me horny - you know, lookin' at him horny.... so I think they really might be magic.
> 
> 
> 
> And no, girl crushes are never wrong, I have many of them.


No,but this is like a .... DIFFERENT kind of girl crush!


----------



## Mini (May 11, 2006)

Good thing I have Scotch or I'd be crying like a little girl.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> No,but this is like a .... DIFFERENT kind of girl crush!



Yeah, yeah, they all say that. If you want to touch girlie parts, it's probably an even playing field. 

And THAT makes #3000! Whew, it's been quite a night. All this and hopped up on cold meds.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Good thing I have Scotch or I'd be crying like a little girl.



What, because of that penis thing?


----------



## Mini (May 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> What, because of that penis thing?



You'll have to be more specific: the fact that I want sex from men or because I'm hung like a peanut?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> You'll have to be more specific: the fact that I want sex from men or because I'm hung like a peanut?



GAAH!!!! This blasted system... I NEED to click that button, but it will not let me.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> You'll have to be more specific: the fact that I want sex from men or because I'm hung like a peanut?


You know what'd be funny? If you were hung like a peanut with a monocle! Quick! someone photoshop me a peepee with a correctly-scaled monocle!
hahaha.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know what'd be funny? If you were hung like a peanut with a monocle! Quick! someone photoshop me a peepee with a correctly-scaled monocle!
> hahaha.




Ahhh ! No, no peepee pics! Sorry kids, but don't even try it! 

 (Although it would be funny. )


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> I also confess I have a crazy lesbian crush on Nancy! Is that wrong?



Eh, nah I'm not going there.


----------



## Mini (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> I also confess I have a crazy lesbian crush on Nancy! Is that wrong?



If we get to watch, no.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh ! No, no peepee pics! Sorry kids, but don't even try it!
> 
> (Although it would be funny. )


YOU KNOW I WAS just KIDDING!

anyway, i think a cartoon weenis would be ok, wouldn't it?? with a monocle? we could name him Mini, and he'd be wearing a gay pride pink shirt!


----------



## Mini (May 12, 2006)

I want it in my obituary that a cartoon penis on Dimensions is named after me.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> YOU KNOW I WAS just KIDDING!
> 
> anyway, i think a cartoon weenis would be ok, wouldn't it?? with a monocle? we could name him Mini, and he'd be wearing a gay pride pink shirt!



I'm going to have to say no... sorry. It's a slippery slope, ya know? The it will be cartoon sex things, cartoon girlie parts.... nope, sorry kids. Not trying to be a killjoy.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm going to have to say no...



Thank you! I really don't need to see Mr Peanuts..uh..nuts.

That reminds me. The peanut is neither a pea nor a nut. No, wait a minute. It is a nut.


----------



## Tigerhawk (May 12, 2006)

I'm still single. Given on up on looking; just clinging to hope.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2006)

I don't have a fear of heights or even falling from heights. It's the impact I dread.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Thank you! I really don't need to see Mr Peanuts..uh..nuts.
> 
> That reminds me. The peanut is neither a pea nor a nut. No, wait a minute. It is a nut.



Actually, it's a legume, which is not a nut.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

I blame this on cold meds. 

View attachment mini_weiner.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Actually, it's a legume, which is not a nut.



It's actually a quote from the TV series The Critic. Jay Sherman's crazy dad Franklin said it in an episode. I find it extremely funny for some odd reason.


----------



## ripley (May 12, 2006)

I confess that I am having really hurt feelings and am sad about something I should have stopped letting bother me years ago.


----------



## Ash (May 12, 2006)

I confess that I love the original Poseidon Adventure so much that I don't think I can bring myself to watch the new one.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that I am having really hurt feelings and am sad about something I should have stopped letting bother me years ago.



 ((((hugs))))


----------



## olivefun (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> (PM me the answer, dude).




Jes, no one can pm you anything.
your mail box is full FULL *Full* and has no room until you delete some old messages.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm 5 short of a 4 pack. >_>
> 
> I'm also a can whore. But you all know that by now.
> 
> Those of you who haven't blocked me yet, that is.


 Hey! Look! It worked!

I confess that I helped Mini getting his 4th can. It suits you, dude!


----------



## swamptoad (May 12, 2006)

I confess that I have been packing and moving stuff into my new apartment. :bow: 

Luckily, this apartment has an elevator.  

Also, I confess that I have been having some terrible wisdom tooth pain! *ack*


----------



## BeaBea (May 12, 2006)

Tigerhawk said:


> I'm still single. Given on up on looking; just clinging to hope.



I confess I gave up too, and then met an amazing man. Dont give up ((Tigerhawk))

Seeing as I'm here though I'll also confess that if my 'amazing man' thinks he's refurbishing the alloy wheels from his stupid, expensive, unreliable, big-ass unfriendly sports car in our brand new kitchen he can think again.

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

I gave up myself before meeting a wonderful guy. Unfortunately, said Wonderful Guy can't help but let it go to his head I'm choosing him over men AND women. Damned cocky straight men.


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2006)

(((((Ripster))))) Aren't you over blond jokes by now? You know you're SMART


----------



## olivefun (May 12, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that I am having really hurt feelings and am sad about something I should have stopped letting bother me years ago.



Sorry to hear that Ripley.


When there is someone we care about, I wish we could take their pain away.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm going to have to say no... sorry. It's a slippery slope, ya know? The it will be cartoon sex things, cartoon girlie parts.... nope, sorry kids. Not trying to be a killjoy.


Well you can't take away the image of the thing IN MY MIND!

(anyway, I wasn't serious, really, so don't worry. I am a very respectful, good girl!)


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Thank you! I really don't need to see Mr Peanuts..uh..nuts.
> 
> That reminds me. The peanut is neither a pea nor a nut. No, wait a minute. It is a nut.


You are SO freaked out by girl parts, boy parts, and all parts in between. it really is very weird!


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I gave up myself before meeting a wonderful guy. Unfortunately, said Wonderful Guy can't help but let it go to his head I'm choosing him over men AND women. Damned cocky straight men.


uh, when are you actually gonna meet this guy?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> You are SO freaked out by girl parts, boy parts, and all parts in between. it really is very weird!



Guy parts, yes. Girl parts, only yours.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

I confess to being nonsensically afraid I'm somehow responsible for Ripley's feelings being hurt, even though I can find no evidence to support it. And this is something *I* should've gotten over years ago.

Whatever it is, Ripley, hope it heals up soon.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Guy parts, yes. Girl parts, only yours.


Ok, that was REALLY uncalled for, Anthony, and I am leaving this webboard FOREVAH!

*sound of 7th grade locker door slamming and angry footsteps down hallway*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, that was REALLY uncalled for, Anthony, and I am leaving this webboard FOREVAH!



That's for insulting my scrunchies. Don't mock the scrunchie!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That's for insulting my scrunchies. Don't mock the scrunchie!


*BB timidly raises hand in hopes of mocking the scrunchie*

*clears throat*

Uhm, around what do you wear the scrunchie, Mr. Skellington?


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That's for insulting my scrunchies. Don't mock the scrunchie!


Sweetie, your actual wearing of a scrunchie does more damage to your image than 1000 insults I could launch at your scrunchie!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sweetie, your actual wearing of a scrunchie does more damage to your image than 1000 insults I could launch at your scrunchie!!



Bah! It's just a small plain quarter inch thick elastic band I use it to put my hair into a pony tail with when it's hot. It's not like it's a great big one with a bow or anything. 

I save those for special occasions.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

I confess after the messiness of having my Queen Helene Mint Julip Masque explode all over me coming out of the tube, I seriously had to consider if I am ready to deal with the clean-up of the male orgasm again.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess after the messiness of having my Queen Helene Mint Julip Masque explode all over me coming out of the tube, I seriously had to consider if I am ready to deal with the clean-up of the male orgasm again.



Allright--to figure out whether or not you are, I suggest you run out and purchase the Queen Helene Warm Bleach Milkshake mask and test it out.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Bah! It's just a small plain quarter inch thick elastic band I use it to put my hair into a pony tail with when it's hot. It's not like it's a great big one with a bow or anything.
> 
> I save those for special occasions.


Post photo of you wearing said scrunchie (and btw? what you're wearing isn't a scrunchie. Learn your terms, boy) in the 'post silly photo of self' thread. C'mon, we've all posted pix. Don't be a weenie. It's not cute.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Goddamnit, Jes. I can't laugh while the mask is on. STOP!


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Bah! It's just a small plain quarter inch thick elastic band I use it to put my hair into a pony tail with when it's hot. It's not like it's a great big one with a bow or anything.
> 
> I save those for special occasions.



*Carrie timidly raises hand in hopes of mocking the bow*

*clears throat*

Uhm, on what do you wear the bow, Mr. Skellington?


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

This new position I'm working in? Either God's punishing me, or I'm being tested. Or the pharmaceutical industry is trying to get me on more meds. You be the judge.


----------



## Zandoz (May 12, 2006)

A position that requires meds?!?!?!?!?!

Now THAT'S kinky!


----------



## olivefun (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess after the messiness of having my Queen Helene Mint Julip Masque explode all over me coming out of the tube, I seriously had to consider if I am ready to deal with the clean-up of the male orgasm again.


 
now THAT seriously cracked me up! 

Oh, SL, you have to write a book! 
I always enjoyed_ train-going-through-tunnel_ metaphors, but this one takes the cake.

But reading your actual words, I only tell you that you don't have to think about that clean up task.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, Olive! You're so sweet!

I confess that my jealous streak is definately a new thing, and it surprises the hell out of me.


----------



## Mini (May 12, 2006)

I confess that I might have irrepairably fucked one of the few good things in my life. Go me.


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I might have irrepairably fucked one of the few good things in my life. Go me.



Few things are irreparable, honey. It may take a bit of time and effort on your part, but don't give up. 

People are often surprisingly resilient and forgiving.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I might have irrepairably fucked one of the few good things in my life. Go me.


Chin up grasshopper..things will be ok


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess after the messiness of having my Queen Helene Mint Julip Masque explode all over me coming out of the tube, I seriously had to consider if I am ready to deal with the clean-up of the male orgasm again.


Swallow!!!!

Or "The Wet Spot is Yours"

Whichever is applicable.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2006)

I confess that I'm more upset that the truck driver thing has probably ended than I am that I've got diabetes..are my priorities straight?

My life is kinda sucking today


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I'm more upset that the truck driver thing has probably ended than I am that I've got diabetes..are my priorities straight?
> 
> My life is kinda sucking today


Try to think of it this way: the truck driver thing gave you 1 fantastic night, a few weeks of fun and flirting, and the hope that you'll get to experience all of this again some time soon. AND you graduated with a Masters degree!

I don't see how today is sucky at all. If you think THIS is a sucky day, you'd better watch out for the really sucky ones. C'mon. Be your own best friend and buck up, little camper!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> Try to think of it this way: the truck driver thing gave you 1 fantastic night, a few weeks of fun and flirting, and the hope that you'll get to experience all of this again some time soon. AND you graduated with a Masters degree!
> 
> I don't see how today is sucky at all. If you think THIS is a sucky day, you'd better watch out for the really sucky ones. C'mon. Be your own best friend and buck up, little camper!


that doesn't make it feel less sucky..lol..I'm in a pouty mood..


----------



## Blackjack (May 12, 2006)

I confess that I'm actually a bit of a romantic and I'm a sucker for a good love story.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> Swallow!!!!
> 
> Or "The Wet Spot is Yours"
> 
> Whichever is applicable.



Oh, I do swallow if possible. But I've got a bad heterosexual history involving ill-timed explosions and huge men wearing my underwear.


----------



## olivefun (May 12, 2006)

Earlier I thanked SL for the visual images she conveyed.

Now I am not so sure encouraging her is such a good idea.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 12, 2006)

I confess my mother and I snuck into a movie we didn't pay for a few weeks ago (after seeing the movie we DID pay for). And it's not the first time we've done it either.


----------



## Mini (May 12, 2006)

I confess that, as extraordinary as it sounds, I have never once masturbated to climax. 

I also confess that I sometimes give far too much information to relative strangers.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 12, 2006)

I confess, I put a hat on my dog and spent some time this evening taking pictures of him. He is not amused.


edited to add: Not nearly as intersting as Mini's post, but just as disturbing.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that, as extraordinary as it sounds, I have never once masturbated to climax.
> 
> I also confess that I sometimes give far too much information to relative strangers.



Why not? If I masturbate, I'm not going to half-ass it. 

I confess that this is the first day in awhile I haven't spoken with a certain person, and it makes me a lot more disappointed than I would have expected. 

I confess that I'm also asking for my vacation time tonight from Sept. 1 - 9, so wish me luck!


----------



## Mini (May 12, 2006)

I usually lose interest. 

And good luck.


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I confess, I put a hat on my dog and spent some time this evening taking pictures of him. He is not amused.



I spent the evening giving my dog a haircut.


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I do swallow if possible. But I've got a bad heterosexual history involving ill-timed explosions and huge men wearing my underwear.


I have a friend you could swap stories with, well, on the underwear thing.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I spent the evening giving my dog a haircut.


 

I have an extra hat, just an offer, I won't be offended


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I have an extra hat, just an offer, I won't be offended



What kind? 'Cause if it's one of those pillbox hats, pink with netting over the front, you've got yourself a deal. 

Buster will just LOVE that.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

I confess I'm mildly disappointed that not a single person seemed to find any amusement at my dressed up weiner with a monocle.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> What kind? 'Cause if it's one of those pillbox hats, pink with netting over the front, you've got yourself a deal.
> 
> Buster will just LOVE that.


 
Nah, no netting, he chewed it off  , darn dog.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I'm mildly disappointed that not a single person seemed to find any amusement at my dressed up weiner with a monocle.


 
I saved it to my desk top and giggled about it for a long time. Should have said something but..... with all the silence about the weenie with the pink shirt, I thought there was something wrong with me


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2006)

So yes, I gave my dog a haircut tonight and I'm now headed up to bed with some Haagen Dazs in tow. 

Sometimes I am such a fat girl.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that, as extraordinary as it sounds, I have never once masturbated to climax.
> 
> I also confess that I sometimes give far too much information to relative strangers.



I confess that this weiner story is far more disappointing (and takes away a quality fantasy scene!) than my original tale of weiner woe.


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> I confess my mother and I snuck into a movie we didn't pay for a few weeks ago (after seeing the movie we DID pay for). And it's not the first time we've done it either.



I confess that when I first moved to New York and was broke I would do this at the arty cinema downtown, BBD. Once I got caught and an usher tapped me on the shoulder just after the movie started and told me to leave. I told him that I'd seen the movie before but had missed the first ten minutes. I said I'd only snuck in to watch that first part of it then planned to leave. He was kind and pretended to believe me. Wasn't a very good lie because then I had to leave after ten minutes.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that when I first moved to New York and was broke I would do this at the arty cinema downtown, BBD. Once I got caught and an usher tapped me on the shoulder just after the movie started and told me to leave. I told him that I'd seen the movie before but had missed the first ten minutes. I said I'd only snuck in to watch that first part of it then planned to leave. He was kind and pretended to believe me. Wasn't a very good lie because then I had to leave after ten minutes.


LOL Sorry to hear that Rainy! 

My mother has done it on her own and I keep telling her one of these days I'm going to get this call: "Hello, Miss Gaff? This is the Oakland County Sheriff's department. We have your 62 year old mother in custody. She snuck into a movie without paying!" LOL


----------



## Jes (May 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I'm mildly disappointed that not a single person seemed to find any amusement at my dressed up weiner with a monocle.


No offense, but the image So wasn't what I was thinking.

What I was thinking was a kind of very simple-line ...condom-type advert featuring a willy (in a condom, I guess), with a monocle. Wearing a pink triangle t-shirt.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 13, 2006)

I confess that I think Misty would probably look terribly, terribly cute when she pouts. ;-)
Oh, and Congratulations!

-Rusty


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> No offense, but the image So wasn't what I was thinking.
> 
> What I was thinking was a kind of very simple-line ...condom-type advert featuring a willy (in a condom, I guess), with a monocle. Wearing a pink triangle t-shirt.




Well, the willie was ruled out and I picked up the pink shirt from the original fashion thread idea. 

Ah well, it was a late night attempt.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> I confess that I think Misty would probably look terribly, terribly cute when she pouts. ;-)
> Oh, and Congratulations!
> 
> -Rusty


AWWW thanks rusty


----------



## olivefun (May 13, 2006)

A girlfriend of mine was going through a messy break up and was fired from her job at around the same time. Man! If she had been drinking she would probably be safer to drive. (Which is to say she was very distracted)

She went to fill up her car, and drove off without paying for the gas.

The police arrived at her door, embarassing her, and the neighbours and her kids... 

Can you imagine being that distracted?
Nice to hear that the police were good about it.
they just got her to go and pay for the gas when she told them her story.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I'm mildly disappointed that not a single person seemed to find any amusement at my dressed up weiner with a monocle.


I confess I'm sorry to not have commented on it. It gave me a good laugh, thanx!


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2006)

AM, I confess that I looked at it the other day quite puzzled.  

But it also gave me a smile too.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> AWWW thanks rusty


I confess Misty's quite welcome to compliments and congratulations.
Good Gravy -- she's more than earned 'em 



-Rusty


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And what the hell? Why not make a big confession that'll get the bastards chattering away? I love Ryan (even though Carrie would totally stomp his ass).



I confess that the feeling is mutual. :smitten:


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I do swallow if possible. But I've got a bad heterosexual history involving ill-timed explosions and huge men wearing my underwear.



I guarantee that I won't wear your underwear, but I can't promise that there won't be any ill-timed explosions.


----------



## ripley (May 13, 2006)

I confess that it just made me laugh, these two threads on the Main Board: 

I know what this board needs! by Boteroesque Babe 

followed immediately by 

Antidepressants by Jane


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I guarantee that I won't wear your underwear, but I can't promise that there won't be any ill-timed explosions.



I'm laying the ground rules now: Sept 1-7, if cum gets in my eye more than once, it's over. :doh:


----------



## Carrie (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm laying the ground rules now: Sept 1-7, if cum gets in my eye more than once, it's over. :doh:



Look, I hate to sound self-involved, but do we really have to wait until _September_ to see how this thing plays out between you two? I'm not a patient person...

(Unless the extra time is intended to give Ryan a chance to practice his aim, in which case carry on).


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Look, I hate to sound self-involved, but do we really have to wait until _September_ to see how this thing plays out between you two? I'm not a patient person...
> 
> (Unless the extra time is intended to give Ryan a chance to practice his aim, in which case carry on).



You don't understand how bad things are, girl. He can't have a bowl of soup without spilling things on himself. He has a special pair of jeans for such occassions. He has threatened to clean ravioli up with floor wax. Can you blame me for having trust issues?


----------



## Jane (May 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Look, I hate to sound self-involved, but do we really have to wait until _September_ to see how this thing plays out between you two? I'm not a patient person...
> 
> (Unless the extra time is intended to give Ryan a chance to practice his aim, in which case carry on).


I don't know about you Carrie, but with her "cum eye" line, I think I saw it play out over and over and over in my mind.


----------



## Carrie (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You don't understand how bad things are, girl. He can't have a bowl of soup without spilling things on himself. He has a special pair of jeans for such occassions. He has threatened to clean ravioli up with floor wax. Can you blame me for having trust issues?



An image just flashed in my head of Ryan sitting at a table, eating soup, wearing nothing but crusty, food-stained jeans and a lobster bib. 

THERAPY. 
(for me)


----------



## Carrie (May 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> I don't know about you Carrie, but with her "cum eye" line, I think I saw it play out over and over and over in my mind.



Ohhhhhh.....see, I was reading "cum" as the Latin "with". "With eye". 'Cause I'm all intellemelectual and stuff.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

Therapy for you and me; ettiquette school for him. Or maybe a home health aide. But again, I don't trust him to be responsible. True conversation: He admitted if he had a home health aide, he'd put them on ass-wiping detail, immediately. 

(He's so lucky I'm good at keeping secrets.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, I both see the humor in what he said, as well as agree. *Sigh.*


----------



## vix (May 13, 2006)

I am hopeless at talking in chat sites I ussually end up sitting there for ages tounge tied before chickening out altogether.

I think I am developing a phobia:doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

That's the beauty of message boards. No rush.  I'd never have intelligent human contact if it weren't for message boards. (I work graveyard shift in a tiny American town. I was conceived in the UK though; I'm a Brit at heart.  )


----------



## olivefun (May 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that, as extraordinary as it sounds, I have never once masturbated to climax.




Mini,
WHAT are you waiting for????


Feels soooooo good. Might lift your spirits.


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm laying the ground rules now: Sept 1-7, if cum gets in my eye more than once, it's over. :doh:



Hmm...last night you said you'd be visiting me September 3rd - 9th. Does that mean I have two days at the end of your visit to aim wherever I want? And who will be aiming for your eye on the two days before you visit me?


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You don't understand how bad things are, girl. He can't have a bowl of soup without spilling things on himself. He has a special pair of jeans for such occassions. He has threatened to clean ravioli up with floor wax. Can you blame me for having trust issues?



Hey! That's a half-truth! I don't have special jeans just for spilling food. I had a pair of favorite jeans that I wore when working outside or lounging around the house. They were old, so I didn't care if they got dirty.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Hey! That's a half-truth! I don't have special jeans just for spilling food. I had a pair of favorite jeans that I wore when working outside or lounging around the house. They were old, so I didn't care if they got dirty.



I have but one defense: CALM DOWN!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Hmm...last night you said you'd be visiting me September 3rd - 9th. Does that mean I have two days at the end of your visit to aim wherever I want? And who will be aiming for your eye on the two days before you visit me?



I'll explain this on messenger. There was a brawl at work over this.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2006)

Ok..I confess that I want to cry, scream, yell and throw things..........and I hate feeling this way.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..I confess that I want to cry, scream, yell and throw things..........and I hate feeling this way.



I confess I suspect if you're feeling that way, you must know my coworkers.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I suspect if you're feeling that way, you must know my coworkers.


LOL..maybe I am one


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:
 

> LOL..maybe I am one



Um, if you can read this message, you are not my coworker.


----------



## Michelle (May 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that, as extraordinary as it sounds, I have never once masturbated to climax.


 
I confess I want to hear more about this and the reason why.


----------



## Mini (May 13, 2006)

Michelle: I dunno. Wonky libido and a heaping helping of sexual confusion, I guess.


----------



## olivefun (May 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> Wonky libido and a heaping helping of sexual confusion, I guess.



With sex, things only get confusing when you try to involve a second person...

 

hehe

Now I want to hear more.


----------



## Mini (May 13, 2006)

I'm an open book. What would you like to know?


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 14, 2006)

I confess I have season VIP box seats to our local indoor football team. They are on the 25 yard line and I sit right against the wall. I also confess I was not very nice to the back judge this evening.


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2006)

Did you throw a whiskey bottle at the referee?


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> Did you throw a whiskey bottle at the referee?


 
Sadly, no, they only offer canned adult beverages. I questioned his parentage and his ability to make a holding call.


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2006)

"Your mother was an ungulate!"

Rule number one of heckling: Always question the lineage.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> "Your mother was an ungulate!"
> 
> Rule number one of heckling: Always question the lineage.


 
<taking notes> thanks Mini, always looking for fun things to taunt the judges with


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 14, 2006)

I confess I'm SO tired tonight. And I still have a lot of floor work as well as office work. Ugh.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm SO tired tonight. And I still have a lot of floor work as well as office work. Ugh.


 Need a real strong coffe? Try this:



a chuck wagon cook in Lucky Luke said:


> Take one pound of coffee, moisten it with some water.
> 
> Then cook it slowly at low heat for about half an hour.
> 
> ...


I confess I would wonder if this wouldn't get you ready for work, again...:shocked:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 14, 2006)

Oh, I feel okay now. My coffee is about like that anyway. I think it's just Mittwoch Blues. (My next day off is Wednesday.)


----------



## Zandoz (May 14, 2006)

I confess that day after day of rain is making me physically ill.

I als confess to being seriously addicted to mixed nuts. Can't stop eating them even though not hungry.


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2006)

I confess that if there was a zombie outbreak I'd probably like the world a little more.


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2006)

I confess that everytime I try these teeth-whitening strips I become convinced that I have some kind of excessive saliva production disorder. How the hell are these things supposed to stick? For the love of God, how??????





Oh, the huge manatee.....


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2006)

I confess that







is STILL hilarious.


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2006)

I confess that I'm giggling madly.


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2006)

I confess that this picture makes me giggle like a schoolgirl every time I see it: 

View attachment Technical Difficulties.jpg


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that this picture makes me giggle like a schoolgirl every time I see it:



I confess that I would pay good money to see that. Preferably in a schoolgirl outfit.


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that this picture makes me giggle like a schoolgirl every time I see it:



I confess that picture made me bust out in laughter and has definitely improved my night.

EDIT: I also confess that I would pay good money to see Carrie in a schoolgirl outfit.


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I would pay good money to see that. Preferably in a schoolgirl outfit.



How much money are we talking about?


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2006)

I confess that I once spent an entire week referring to myself in the third person. That went over like smoking in an oxygen tent full of crippled orphans.


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> EDIT: I also confess that I would pay good money to see Carrie in a schoolgirl outfit.



BLUSH.


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> How much money are we talking about?



$1.27  .


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2006)

Well, fuck. I can get more than that posing for the sketchy dude who lives next door. 

AND I get a free popsicle.


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> AND I get a free popsicle.



That's not a popsicle, that's a penis!


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> Well, fuck. I can get more than that posing for the sketchy dude who lives next door.
> 
> AND I get a free popsicle.



I thought YOU were the sketchy guy who lives next door. 

(And Blackjack's right, that IS a penis).


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2006)

I know I'm practically begging for an out-of-context quote at some point in the future, but what's a penis?


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I know I'm practically begging for an out-of-context quote at some point in the future, but what's a penis?



I confess that your quote has a good home now.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 14, 2006)

I confess that I really enjoy the new Dunkin' Donuts commercial with "kara-taaay!" WAY too much for some reason. 

I can't find it online, so if you haven't seen it.... ah well.


----------



## gothique (May 14, 2006)

I am a total procratinator when it comes to cleaning house.


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that everytime I try these teeth-whitening strips I become convinced that I have some kind of excessive saliva production disorder. How the hell are these things supposed to stick? For the love of God, how??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god. you are cracking me up. and not for the obvious reason above. but i know a little secret.

i get them to stick just fine, nutball. But I've tried them 3x now, and honestly, nothing. Everyone else uses t hem and voila--improvement. Me? Not so much. I get all the sensitivity that comes with them though, the bastids.

Last year, one of the women in my pottery studio was finishing up Dental school at mentioned that if she'd only known the week before, she could've made me one of those professional bleaching kits (that you pay like $800 for) for $20. 

Great.

Now I'm gonna have to throw myself on JazzDentist's good side. *puppydog eyes*


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> oh my god. you are cracking me up. and not for the obvious reason above. but i know a little secret.



Heh.  



Jes said:


> i get them to stick just fine, nutball.



See? I obviously have a saliva disorder. 



Jes said:


> But I've tried them 3x now, and honestly, nothing.



I'm not seeing much effect either, but my friend Dawn says I'm a dummy 'cause my teeth are already white.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 15, 2006)

Carrie, wipe your teeth dry, you redheaded nut.


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Carrie, wipe your teeth dry, you redheaded nut.



LADY. I *did*. I'm telling you, I have a problem.


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

I confess that I want to know what the phrase "pot calling the kettle black" means, so I can use it.


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I want to know what the phrase "pot calling the kettle black" means, so I can use it.



It's when a person criticizes someone for doing something that they themselves do. For instance, if I were to say, "Jes, you're a total ho for flirting with 19-year-old guys online!" that would be me (pot) calling Jes (kettle) black, as you are nineteen AND my shmookie-wookums; therefore I am guilty of the very same ho-ful act. 

Dig?


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's when a person criticizes someone for doing something that they themselves do. For instance, if I were to say, "Jes, you're a total ho for flirting with 19-year-old guys online!" that would be me (pot) calling Jes (kettle) black, as you are nineteen AND my shmookie-wookums; therefore I am guilty of the very same ho-ful act.
> 
> Dig?



I dig.


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's when a person criticizes someone for doing something that they themselves do. For instance, if I were to say, "Jes, you're a total ho for flirting with 19-year-old guys online!" that would be me (pot) calling Jes (kettle) black, as you are nineteen AND my shmookie-wookums; therefore I am guilty of the very same ho-ful act.
> 
> Dig?



Speaking of this, can someone please find ME a 19 year with whom to flirt? I need to be reminded that I have private parts and what they're used for. Thanks in advance,
jes!


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Speaking of this, can someone please find ME a 19 year with whom to flirt? I need to be reminded that I have private parts and what they're used for. Thanks in advance,
> jes!



Like I said, there's enough of me for the both of you. I think.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 15, 2006)

I confess:

#1 The matchmaker in me is wondering if Ladyrose and Fotoman might be compatible....?

#2 I don't actually have any matchmaker skills.


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Speaking of this, can someone please find ME a 19 year with whom to flirt? I need to be reminded that I have private parts and what they're used for. Thanks in advance,
> jes!



I think I have a pamphlet around here somewhere.... okay, but you have to return it, okay? 'Cause I need reminding sometimes, too.


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2006)

I just downloaded $67 worth of music off of iTunes. 

I really couldn't afford it, but I did it anyway.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

I confess that Garfield is right.
Monday sucks.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I just downloaded $67 worth of music off of iTunes.
> 
> I really couldn't afford it, but I did it anyway.




I confess I'm wondering what you downloaded.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I just downloaded $67 worth of music off of iTunes.


That's a _lotta_ Air Supply.


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> That's a _lotta_ Air Supply.



It was their complete anthology, thanks very much.


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I'm wondering what you downloaded.



Stevie Wonder, The Police, Queen, Rush, Sting, Sugarland.  








One of these things is not like the others....


----------



## UberAris (May 15, 2006)

I confess that today I was royaly peeved by a guy on TV who wanted to Divorce his wife because she "was too fat"... Granted not everyone likes big women, but the stuff he said and the reason of divorce was mind numbingly off...:doh:


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Like I said, there's enough of me for the both of you. I think.


I highly doubt that. I can't speak for carrie or you, but I can speak for myself.


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess:
> 
> #1 The matchmaker in me is wondering if Ladyrose and Fotoman might be compatible....?
> 
> #2 I don't actually have any matchmaker skills.



My thoughts? TOTES.


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that Garfield is right.
> Monday sucks.


I confess it doesn't surprise me that furries quote Garfield. haw haw.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I confess that today I was royaly peeved by a guy on TV who wanted to Divorce his wife because she "was too fat"... Granted not everyone likes big women, but the stuff he said and the reason of divorce was mind numbingly off...:doh:


Step away from those shows. Honestly, you can, and you will be happier for it.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess it doesn't surprise me that furries quote Garfield. haw haw.


 He who laughs last laughs longest...


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 15, 2006)

I confess I took a two hour lunch (after eating my lunch at my desk), left the building and just went roaming around. Bought three mechanical pencils and a iced Latte.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 15, 2006)

I confess I bought one of those ugly diabetic bracelets and I'm taking it to the bed shop tomorrow to gussy it up!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I bought one of those ugly diabetic bracelets and I'm taking it to the bead shop tomorrow to gussy it up!


 
Good for you! Want pics when it is gussied!


----------



## Ash (May 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ...Sugarland.
> [/SIZE]



I confess that, while I'm usually not into country music, I do like me some Sugarland.


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

I confess that I'm getting WAY too excited about being able to call my house from my computer.


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2006)

I confess that MANY of you folks sure do a lot of CONFESSING!


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

I confess that this is my *PICTURE OF THE MOMENT*.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2006)

I confess that I am totally astonished. It hasn't even been a week since I got three cans, and I'm already more than halfway to a fourth can. Thanks, folks!


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2006)

I confess that my 4 rating on MySpace's picture post would hurt a lot more were it not the default score.


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2006)

I also confess that I heard the most offensive joke in the history of man today.

And by heard, I mean "made up."

At least to the extent that I've never heard it anywhere else.

I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

IC that I'm a junkfoodJunkie.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

I confess that I had a nice, brain-cleaning talk met een lekker meisje, yesterday. My confusion is gone.


----------



## rainyday (May 16, 2006)

I confess I really want to be sleeping but I'm up late working to meet a deadline instead (well, and taking a Dim break to stay awake). Yawn.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 16, 2006)

I confess nothing was more satisfying than being apologized to by my boss.


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I also confess that I heard the most offensive joke in the history of man today.
> 
> And by heard, I mean "made up."
> 
> ...



I'll be the judge of that. PM, please.


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2006)

I confess that, just as in real life, some people here make me want to poke myself in the eye repeatedly with a pencil, if only to distract myself from their existence.


----------



## Zandoz (May 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I bought one of those ugly diabetic bracelets and I'm taking it to the bed shop tomorrow to gussy it up!



I confess I should have gotten one of those bracelets years ago (ungussied though)...but I hate the thought of wearing a bracelet....it seems like it's likely to be thoroughly annoying. I wouldn't know where to get one anyway.


----------



## Zandoz (May 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that, just as in real life, some people here make me want to poke myself in the eye repeatedly with a pencil, if only to distract myself from their existence.




Sowwwwwy...it's a natural talent. Having to run around hiding pencils is a curse I have to live with.


----------



## Jane (May 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that, just as in real life, some people here make me want to poke myself in the eye repeatedly with a pencil, if only to distract myself from their existence.


NOT THE EYES!!!! Ears maybe....actually, I confess, I want to poke them with that sharp pencil.


----------



## olivefun (May 16, 2006)

I have had an on-again-off-again _thing_ with a yummmy man that lives far, far away. He is most amazing, and will be visiting here at the start of June. 

I cannot wait!! 

wooo hoooo!!! 

I have been thinking of buying a new bed and now, am trying to decide if I can manage to do it sooner rather than later... 

I confess that I have been having nothing but dirty thoughts for the last few days.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I had a nice, brain-cleaning talk met een lekker meisje, yesterday. My confusion is gone.


Hmmm. I confess you should PM me as I'd be interested in hearing more about this confusion.


----------



## moonvine (May 16, 2006)

I confess I wish 87 would hurry back!


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2006)

I confess I would be MUCH happier if my sister had come home about 5 minutes later. Hell, even 3 minutes later.

This fucking pisses me off. I get -THAT- close to orgasm, and she pulls in.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess I would be MUCH happier if my sister had come home about 5 minutes later. Hell, even 3 minutes later.
> 
> This fucking pisses me off. I get -THAT- close to orgasm, and she pulls in.


which is odd, because most guys get THAT close to orgasm and they pull out! I'll never understand the kids today.


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2006)

I confess that it amuses me when loving Christians display something akin to glee when they talk about all us sinners being damned to hell.


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> which is odd, because most guys get THAT close to orgasm and they pull out! I'll never understand the kids today.



That was funny as HELL.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

I confess that I wish Jes would clean her inbox.


----------



## ripley (May 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I wish Jes would clean her inbox.




I confess that when I read things here sometimes my mind goes directly to humor of a seventh grade level. Mostly I manage to keep it to myself.


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I had a nice, brain-cleaning talk met een lekker meisje, yesterday. My confusion is gone.



How does one clean da brain that way, Cousin Wolf? I confesh I tried googling "met een lekker meisje" but to no avail.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> How does one clean da brain that way, Cousin Wolf? I confesh I tried googling "met een lekker meisje" but to no avail.


it means...with a delicious young girl (but more like: a nice young girl). But it needs to be :lekkere meisje:
Still, i'm not going to turn down a compliment.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> But it needs to be :lekkere meisje:


Written like heard... Need to get me another dictionary...
 "delicious" wouldn't be so unfitting...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> How does one clean da brain that way, Cousin Wolf?


That story is way too long to tell. We would trip over our beards when I'm done. And no, ther's no way to shorten it, for you wouldn't understand anything then. Sorry!


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2006)

I confess that today I was objectified. It's not nearly as satisfying as the commercials make it out to be.

If anyone needs me I'll be gorging on Haagen-Dazs and crying.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Written like heard... Need to get me another dictionary...
> "delicious" wouldn't be so unfitting...


Awww. Dreamy. I'm going to try taking one of these compliments to the bank and seeing if I can actually cash it in.


----------



## Ash (May 16, 2006)

I confess that, in less than a week, I'll be back in my hometown in Indiana. I also confess that I couldn't be less thrilled about it.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 16, 2006)

I confess that I'm going through a period of Vegas fever (probably because I've been sick for a week and I'm getting stir crazy) and I want to MAKE people go and have fun with all of us.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I'm going through a period of Vegas fever (probably because I've been sick for a week and I'm getting stir crazy) and I want to MAKE people go and have fun with all of us.


you want ME to come, don't you? admit it. ADMIT IT.


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that when I read things here sometimes my mind goes directly to humor of a seventh grade level. Mostly I manage to keep it to myself.



You're still way over our heads, Ripley.


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> you want ME to come, don't you? admit it. ADMIT IT.



Stop it, Jes! You're choking her.


----------



## rainyday (May 17, 2006)

I confess that I now know that tipping an empty bag of pretzels into your mouth to get the crumbs is a very bad idea. Unless you like a mouthful of salt. 

Water. I need water.


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

"These pretzels are making me thirsty."


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2006)

I confess that I choked today on a tortilla chip. I was trying to decide if I could give myself the heimlich when it worked itself out. Chew your food, boys and girls.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I choked today on a tortilla chip. I was trying to decide if I could give myself the heimlich when it worked itself out. Chew your food, boys and girls.



 Whew!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that I now know that tipping an empty bag of pretzels into your mouth to get the crumbs is a very bad idea. Unless you like a mouthful of salt.
> 
> Water. I need water.



That's one of those common sense things I never ever learn.


----------



## rainyday (May 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> "These pretzels are making me thirsty."


Is that how you're gonna say it?

And thanks Fuzzy. I feel like an idiot with company now


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> "These pretzels are making me thirsty."



GEORGE!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2006)

IC that I'm on my last can of Diet Vanilla Coke.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that I now know that tipping an empty bag of pretzels into your mouth to get the crumbs is a very bad idea. Unless you like a mouthful of salt.
> 
> Water. I need water.



*ack* :doh: 

View attachment 671.gif


((((((rainyday)))))))


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 17, 2006)

I confess if dayshift management doesn't quit leaving their work for me, I'm going to twist their ears off.


----------



## BeaBea (May 17, 2006)

I confess that thinking 'this chairs not very comfortable' while my boyfriend is tearing the house apart looking for his glasses and not connecting the two isn't a great idea. I further confess that 460lbs of adjustment to said glasses was even less great.

If you want me I'll be in the doghouse...

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## rainyday (May 17, 2006)

Oh dear, Tracey. Does he scuba dive? Has he seen Notting Hill? 



swamptoad said:


> *ack* :doh:
> 
> View attachment 6035
> 
> ...


Thanks Swampy  You have to tell me what that smiley in your post is doing. I've been staring at it for 90 seconds now and can't figure it out.


----------



## missaf (May 17, 2006)

Cold leftover chili really needs to be heated up.


----------



## olivefun (May 17, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I further confess that 460lbs of adjustment to said glasses was even less great.



I confess that I find this to be really funny.


----------



## olivefun (May 17, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I further confess that 460lbs of adjustment to said glasses was even less great.



I confess that I find this to be really funny...

Because I have been in the exact situation more than a few times...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks Swampy  You have to tell me what that smiley in your post is doing. I've been staring at it for 90 seconds now and can't figure it out.


I confess I might not be swamptoad, but maybe I can help, anyway.
That smiley seems to be lying on its back, rolling from one side to the other - splitting its sides laughing.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that when I read things here sometimes my mind goes directly to humor of a seventh grade level. Mostly I manage to keep it to myself.


I confess that I, reading my post after posting it, saw the possibility that someone would get such an idea. 
But hey - I love to make people smile. Even if this smile is a grin wide enough to cover Texas...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 17, 2006)

I confess while I thought the C cup bra would look sexy, it actually looks like two little pigs are hitching rides on top of the big 'uns. Damn you, high school bra.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

I confess that my son is graduating this weekend, and while I'm very excited about all of the family being together, I'm less than excited about spending an entire weekend around my ex-husband's wife, who has always been very critical of me. (can we say "threatened"?)


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I'm going through a period of Vegas fever (probably because I've been sick for a week and I'm getting stir crazy) and I want to MAKE people go and have fun with all of us.




I confess that I like the idea of Ann Marie making me.


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that when I read things here sometimes my mind goes directly to humor of a seventh grade level. Mostly I manage to keep it to myself.




You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that I now know that tipping an empty bag of pretzels into your mouth to get the crumbs is a very bad idea. Unless you like a mouthful of salt.
> 
> Water. I need water.




Mmmmmm.....pretzels


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

I confess that I just had a work meeting in which the head of the committee did that shitty thing where she didn't like an idea when she thought it was MINE (we were told to come up with possible logos for our new product and 2 of us contributed ideas), but when she found out it was the other woman's, it was sudddenly okay. AND, when I quietly told the woman next to me that she was in danger of losing her gold hoop earring, the committee head barked: What are you whispering about over there?

Gee? Threatened much (thanks joy, joy)? I'm older than this woman and I've been nothing but deferential, even when she's cut me out of various side projects, and I'm gettin' a little tired of it.


----------



## olivefun (May 17, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that my son is graduating this weekend, and while I'm very excited about all of the family being together, I'm less than excited about spending an entire weekend around my ex-husband's wife, who has always been very critical of me. (can we say "threatened"?)



Congrats on your son's big day!
You have been there and earned this day almost as much as he has.

If this woman was not threatened, she wouldn't be critical.
*You are a goddess *and your good work will be acknowledged.
The spotlight will be upon you like a tiara.
Enjoy the praise and attention.
Be happy, and she will be envious of your grace.
*
Enjoy this weekend *and take lots of pictures.
This is the time to bask.


----------



## BeaBea (May 17, 2006)

I confess I feel sad for Jes because that kind of crap is soooo hard to fight 

and

I confess I think JoyJoy has her ex's new wife absolutely pegged. Join the First Wives club babe and give her hell. The big day is about your son, not her! 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Mini (May 17, 2006)

I confess that I'm not wearing a shirt, and I'm not sure why. My best guess is that I forgot to finish dressing.


----------



## BeaBea (May 17, 2006)

I confess I think Mini is flirting.... 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Mini (May 17, 2006)

Am I that transparent?


----------



## Jane (May 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Am I that transparent?


No, Mini, we're all wearing x-ray glasses we ordered out of the back of comics. Sorry, thought we should tell you.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 17, 2006)

I confess that I can fold my tongue in half backward and keep it that way indefinitely...as in the tip pointing toward the back of my throat. 

Yes, really.


----------



## Mini (May 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> No, Mini, we're all wearing x-ray glasses we ordered out of the back of comics. Sorry, thought we should tell you.



Am I anything like you imagined?


----------



## Jane (May 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Am I anything like you imagined?


That, and MORE!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

I confess I'm seeing things.
In an other thread, I thought the Chippy's avatar winked.
As I looked twice, there was nothing...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 17, 2006)

I confess that today I'm embracing the power of the fortune cookie. 

Mine (pointing at me, so it's all official and stuff) from lunch today: 

*Love is on its way.*

Believe in the cookie.


----------



## Jane (May 17, 2006)

Not me...last fortune cookie I got had no fortune inside. My friend laughed at me...until he had to use his knife to pry his out of the cookie, tearing it, so of course I told him it was useless at that point, and he got seven years of bad fortune cookie luck.


----------



## Jane (May 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I'm seeing things.
> In an other thread, I thought the Chippy's avatar winked.
> As I looked twice, there was nothing...


Are you telling us that you saw Chippy's winkie?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> Are you telling us that you saw Chippy's winkie?


I'm not sure... It was too short to tell... It happened just in the moment I left the thread - as I returned - nothing!


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm not sure... It was too short to tell... !


Well, if it was too short to tell, then it definitely was chippy's winky.

*wah*waaaah*


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 18, 2006)

*snort snicker giggle* Just have to love communication accross the ocean -


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 18, 2006)

I confess my ass is too big for my office chair, and I have finally battled the mighty office support team to have one ordered that is wide enough for me. Now I just have to wait 4 to a Million weeks.


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

I confess that I'm a poor, lovesick puppy.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm a poor, lovesick puppy.


who?

pants.


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> who?
> 
> pants.



What do you mean?


----------



## BeaBea (May 18, 2006)

I confess that when I worked for a big corporate company it took then nine weeks to find a chair for my peachy little ass and I was at home on full pay the entire time.

I'd ring up occasionally and say 'no, it's fine guys, really no rush' and then get back to my book/decorating/shopping/life. 

When it finally arrived the chair was great - but not as great as telling my boss that being fat DID have benefits with a great big smile on my face 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> What do you mean?


what? huh? c'mon.


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> what? huh? c'mon.



I confess that if you don't start making sense I'm going to beat you with my banana.


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that if you don't start making sense I'm going to beat you with my banana.


This is now OFFICIALLY the winkies and bananas thread.


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

I'll translate for you for a fee, Blackjack.

(Here's a freebie: She wants to know who you're lovesick for)


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'll translate for you for a fee, Blackjack.
> 
> (Here's a freebie: She wants to know who you're lovesick for)



Thanks!

But I'm not telling who I'm lovesick for.


----------



## rainyday (May 18, 2006)

Ah, so the confusion was a clever dodge. Sorry I messed that up for you.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that if you don't start making sense I'm going to beat you with my banana.


gDAMNit, son.
you said you had a crush or something and I asked: who? 

i don't know what else I need to say for you to get my meaning.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> i don't know what else I need to say for you to get my meaning.


I confess that these thoughts feel astonishingly familiar to me. If I only knew why...


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that these thoughts feel astonishingly familiar to me. If I only knew why...


because you're german.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> because you're german.


Ah, thanks for the hint.


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

I confess that something I ate isn't sitting too well, and I'm really afraid that I won't be able to go to my training tonight. That would mean that I can't work for... I don't even know how long. I have no fucking clue what could happen.

All I know is that my stomach is being a bitch and I don't feel like going 45 minutes away to go and cut meat for 6 hours, regardless of what it might mean. I don't think that people would want a half-pound of cheese from a kid who looks pale and ill anyways.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 18, 2006)

I confess I was going through my music, and was happily playing some Djembe drumming, which I have to turn way up to hear well. I switched over to some happy hardcore, not remembering how much louder it was, and all of a sudden I've got, "FACE DOWN, ASS UP!/THAT'S THE WAY WE LIKE TO ****!" blasting.


----------



## Mini (May 18, 2006)

I confess that I am so much smarter than my coworkers that it is, in fact, funny.


----------



## ripley (May 18, 2006)

I confess that if I commit matricide I hope that some of you will send me a cake with a file in it, something with which to make a shank, and cigarettes to trade, whilst I am in jail.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

IC that I have to google matricide.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 18, 2006)

I confess that by this time next Thursday, I hope my boyfriend and I are knocking the headboard off the wall at the Best Western in Wheeling, IL and causing the people in neighboring rooms to turn up the volume on their tv sets so as to drown out the moaning and occasional screaming they hear coming from our room.

One week... can't wait.


----------



## Santaclear (May 18, 2006)

I confess that Monday's illegal strike boils my blood.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess that by this time next Thursday, I hope my boyfriend and I are knocking the headboard off the wall at the Best Western in Wheeling, IL and causing the people in neighboring rooms to turn up the volume on their tv sets so as to drown out the moaning and occasional screaming they hear coming from our room.
> 
> One week... can't wait.



Here's hoping you remember to bring knee pads!


----------



## CleverBomb (May 19, 2006)

I confess, Strange Addictions (fun ones)

-Rusty


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess that by this time next Thursday, I hope my boyfriend and I are knocking the headboard off the wall at the Best Western in Wheeling, IL and causing the people in neighboring rooms to turn up the volume on their tv sets so as to drown out the moaning and occasional screaming they hear coming from our room.
> 
> One week... can't wait.



I confess I'm glad I'm not in the neighbouring room....!
But seeing as I'm not, go for it 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 19, 2006)

I should've mentioned that there are 572.16 miles between us... we haven't seen eachother in five weeks. It will be six next week. Needless to say I am wishing away every day this week until Thursday. Then hoping time will stand still through Memorial Day.

:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (May 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I am so much smarter than my coworkers that it is, in fact, funny.



Very funny. We'll let your coworkers be the judge of that. 

 (Just kidding.)


----------



## Santaclear (May 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I should've mentioned that there are 572.16 miles between us... we haven't seen eachother in five weeks. It will be six next week. Needless to say I am wishing away every day this week until Thursday. Then hoping time will stand still through Memorial Day.
> 
> :wubu:



Have fun, TFG!


----------



## Jane (May 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I'm seeing things.
> In an other thread, I thought the Chippy's avatar winked.
> As I looked twice, there was nothing...









Did it look like this?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I should've mentioned that there are 572.16 miles between us... we haven't seen eachother in five weeks. It will be six next week. Needless to say I am wishing away every day this week until Thursday. Then hoping time will stand still through Memorial Day.
> 
> :wubu:



I hope you have a delightful time.


----------



## moonvine (May 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I switched over to some happy hardcore, not remembering how much louder it was, and all of a sudden I've got, "FACE DOWN, ASS UP!/THAT'S THE WAY WE LIKE TO ****!" blasting.



OMG, I so love that song. Heh.


----------



## mejix (May 19, 2006)

yesterday i had a major argument with a relative, an absolutely toxic affair. the kind that feels like some sort of milestone. 

with the things that are going on around me in the last couple of months -work, family, friends- it seems as though my life is going to change whether i like it or not. 

the weirdest thing is these things taking place at the same time. as if i'm seeing something taking shape.






*


----------



## Blackjack (May 19, 2006)

Well, it's Friday- time to spill my confessions.

I confess...

...that I want it to be July, so I would be vacationing in Canada and hanging out with people I haven't seen in damn near 2 years.

...that tonight is gonna be a sci-fi TV show marathon. Twin Peaks (on DVD, from Netflix) at work, followed by Dr. Who at home.

...that I wish I could play some sort of instrument. Preferably harmonica, piano, or guitar.

...that I fear that I won't ever find something so beautiful that just seeing/hearing it makes me weep. Closest thing so far was Beethoven's Ninth, which brought me very close, but didn't quite do it.

...that I realized just now that I haven't cried in a while, and doing so might make me feel a little better.

...that I wish I had the courage to tell _her_.

...that I feel the rain stopping just now is a sign of good things to come.

...that it's going to take something big to get me out of this shitty routine that I'm stuck in.


----------



## Jane (May 19, 2006)

mejix said:


> yesterday i had a major argument with a relative, an absolutely toxic affair. the kind that feels like some sort of milestone.
> 
> with the things that are going on around me in the last couple of months -work, family, friends- it seems as though my life is going to change whether i like it or not.
> 
> ...


Life is lived in leaps and bounds, not in a chain. I can classify each of my "life times" and the circumstances that lead to the upheavals. God bless the upheavals...bitter and painful as they may be at the time.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> Did it look like this?


No, it was only one eye winking just once. I couldn't see the teeth.


----------



## Jane (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, but now, you will see that in your dreams. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> Yeah, but now, you will see that in your dreams. Trust me on this one.


I'd like to doubt that, if you don't mind.


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

I confess I'm very worried about the health of a dear pal. I know nothing for sure, but I have a very bad pit-of-the-stomach feeling.


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

I confess that the Mechanics report that my beloved car might be past economic repair has made me sad, but in a sneaky way because I've seen a possible replacement car and sort of fallen in love with it...

I'm going for a test drive tomorrow, complete with a tub of Baby Oil to grease my hips and a shoehorn for my tummy. If I can wedge myself in and shut the door then I'm having it and to hell with practicality 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Mini (May 19, 2006)

I confess that I've taken to referring to my coworkers collectively as Captain Chuckles and His Merry Band of Slackass Lackwits.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I'm very worried about the health of a dear pal. I know nothing for sure, but I have a very bad pit-of-the-stomach feeling.



Ohhh, I'm so sorry. That is such a horrible feeling, worry... waiting.... anxiety.  I hope your pit is wrong this time.


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2006)

"Slackass Lackwits"...I like it. It's quite the euphonious insult.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 19, 2006)

*All right! I confess! I ate the last chocolate chip cookie at the office today!*

(I ate the 20 before that too.)


----------



## Blackjack (May 19, 2006)

I confess that I seem to be alright so long as I don't think about it.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 19, 2006)

I confess I was hideously evil today at work. I think Monday it will be fruit baskets for everyone, and I will approve all of the vacation requests that I denied today. Hmmmm maybe not, I also found out today my office code name is "Quite Storm" - now I know what all the "How is the Weather?" talk is about!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I've taken to referring to my coworkers collectively as Captain Chuckles and His Merry Band of Slackass Lackwits.


 
I once worked with Captain Scrot and the Wonder Nads. Maybe they are related?


----------



## Zandoz (May 19, 2006)

Captain Zero of the Ozone Commandos, and his eclectic cohort Zilch the Wonder Fool!


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhh, I'm so sorry. That is such a horrible feeling, worry... waiting.... anxiety.  I hope your pit is wrong this time.


thanks, man. I don't want to deal...


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 19, 2006)

I confess I've been diabetic for a week..my arms look like I do drugs and I can't get my sugar down..but I've stayed on a healthy diet all week...

I want a reward..preferrably the tall, dark and handsome..oh and quirky kind.

Or short, sweet and hot kind..or..well..you get the picture


----------



## rainyday (May 19, 2006)

I confess I'm really starting to hate weekends.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

I confess I was supposed to be working at home all day today, and got NOTHING done at all. Luckily I'm home all weekend to work on my project (due Monday), so today not getting things done was more of a nuisance than an actual set back. 

I slept (still getting past this nasty ass cold), then spent the afternoon relaying messages between my parents about the family dog, who is on her last days as far as we can tell. 

I never thought I'd be the grown up in the family, but lately it seems I have no choice. 

(and my car is in the shop and I'm having one of those weeks where I wish I had someone to cuddle up with)


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 19, 2006)

I confess I miss having friends in real life.....

What's so horrible about me that people run the other way?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I was supposed to be working at home all day today, and got NOTHING done at all. Luckily I'm home all weekend to work on my project (due Monday), so today not getting things done was more of a nuisance than an actual set back.
> 
> I slept (still getting past this nasty ass cold), then spent the afternoon relaying messages between my parents about the family dog, who is on her last days as far as we can tell.
> 
> ...



Sorry about the pup, sweetie. I'm hoping you don't have to witness a Meredith/McDreamy moment between your parents. (You have watched the finale by now, right?)

I confess that I "worked from home" unconsciously today as well, and I don't have a cold to blame it on. Now I'll be up all night, wasting time instead of getting things done. Except maybe vacuuming, to get back at my neighbors for installing a surround sound system.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Sorry about the pup, sweetie. I'm hoping you don't have to witness a Meredith/McDreamy moment between your parents. (You have watched the finale by now, right?)



Nope, it's already been decided that only one of them will be present when the time comes... probably early next week.


----------



## Mini (May 19, 2006)

I confess that I watched Munich tonight.

All I can say is that it's one of the most disturbing movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Zandoz (May 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I've been diabetic for a week..my arms look like I do drugs and I can't get my sugar down..but I've stayed on a healthy diet all week...



By your comments, I take it you are testing in the arm, instead of the finger. If you have not already, check your meter to see if there is any special calibration or mode changes necessary for testing from that location. I'd been testing for months before I discovered that my meter needed to be switched to "alternate site" mode, when testing from the arm.

If you are taking other meds and supplements, check for interactions that may be hindering your diabetes meds 

www.medscape.com/drugchecker

Helped me track down the interaction that was messing with my diabetes meds. It caught what the doc and the pharmacy had missed for over a year.

How often are you testing? The regime my last two docs have me on is once in the morning, before eating anything...and again 2 hours after eating in the evening...and of course when ever you do not feel "right". I test in the upper arm, and have no real problem with "tracks". 

Do not hesitate to go back to your doc and say this isn't working...it's not uncommon to have to go through trial and error to find the right med(s).


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 19, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> By your comments, I take it you are testing in the arm, instead of the finger. If you have not already, check your meter to see if there is any special calibration or mode changes necessary for testing from that location. I'd been testing for months before I discovered that my meter needed to be switched to "alternate site" mode, when testing from the arm.
> 
> If you are taking other meds and supplements, check for interactions that may be hindering your diabetes meds
> 
> ...


My meter is designed to test other areas besides the fingers..it's the FreeStyle Flash. I test in the morning..about an hour after I eat breakfast and 30 mins before dinner..the dr. never told me when to test..but my grandmother tested at those times so I figured it's ok for right now.

I've already spoken to the dr..we raised my dosage for a week and if doesn't come down she'll raise it again..I'm thinking of switching dr's and going with the local indian clinic...they seem to control diabetes better than regular dr's.

Thanks for the advice..I do appreciate it.


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> My meter is designed to test other areas besides the fingers..it's the FreeStyle Flash. I test in the morning..about an hour after I eat breakfast and 30 mins before dinner..the dr. never told me when to test..but my grandmother tested at those times so I figured it's ok for right now.
> 
> I've already spoken to the dr..we raised my dosage for a week and if doesn't come down she'll raise it again..I'm thinking of switching dr's and going with the local indian clinic...they seem to control diabetes better than regular dr's.
> 
> Thanks for the advice..I do appreciate it.



You are quite welcome. Please feel free to contact me any time if you want to talk about this...or anything else, for that matter.

Mine is the One Touch Ultra Smart...about 3 years old. It is designed to be able to test at other locations than the finger, but you have to switch it to the alternate site mode before each test.

The logic behind the testing schedule as it was explained to me is that the morning test shows how your meds are working in fasting situations...the 2 hour after meal test shows how they are working at peak load, so to speak.

The indian clinic may well be a good idea, with the American Indian population's predisposition to diabetes, they probably do have a lot more experience.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 20, 2006)

I agree with Z. on the morning and two hours after eating testing. That seems to be the standard. I have one of the old meters that needs a quart of blood and a lancet that can be used for self defence. I <heart> my HMO!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

I confess that I don't like the weather over here.

50°F, storm, rain, dark grey, sometimes thunderstorms...






I feel sad'n'sick.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

I confess that I like my ex's new wife even less when she's being sugary sweet to me. It's worse than when she's being a condescending bitch. Makes me wonder what she's up to.


----------



## Mini (May 20, 2006)

I confess that Nickleback does, in fact, suck. They are the epitome of everything that is wrong with "rock." EVERY FUCKING SONG SOUNDS THE SAME. I honestly can't tell the difference between their last 4 singles.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that Nickleback does, in fact, suck. They are the epitome of everything that is wrong with "rock." EVERY FUCKING SONG SOUNDS THE SAME. I honestly can't tell the difference between their last 4 singles.


 
I think I must have loved you too long on the other thread, because now you're in my head. If you're going to be there, clean up a bit, will ya?


----------



## Mini (May 20, 2006)

I'm just that good, Joy X 2. 

I also confess that it really pisses me off that Oakley.ca's prices are so much higher than Oakley.com's, even factoring in the exchange rate.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 20, 2006)

I confess I'm tired, cranky, sick of sitting in this house..and horny as all get out..LOL

Someone fix me..I'm broke.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

Let's go find us a couple of boytoys, Misty, get them drunk and take advantage of them. Or maybe we could just put on our pjs, rent a couple of chick flicks and eat pizza and margaritas all night.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Let's go find us a couple of boytoys, Misty, get them drunk and take advantage of them. Or maybe we could just put on our pjs, rent a couple of chick flicks and eat pizza and margaritas all night.


I'm so there..and you know..that's totally possible now that I'm on vacation..well..in a few weeks that is..I gotta get my mom well after her surgery and then maybe I can take a road trip in my new bug


----------



## AnnMarie (May 20, 2006)

God.... talk about one small piece of feedback to make you feel like a sack of shit. 
_
**message from a dating site**
Message:	I knew I recognized you! Well I will be polite and not call you what you are, but you have a porn site hahaha..

Shame too cause you could have been a very nice catch for some guy. What a waste._

I confess I want to kick him in the nuts, because I've never so much as flashed a boob online. But yeah, we know, I'm a porn girl and clearly unworthy.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 20, 2006)

Okay, he actually wrote back almost immediately and apologized for being mistaken and making as ass out of himself in such short order, but still....


----------



## Jane (May 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> God.... talk about one small piece of feedback to make you feel like a sack of shit.
> _
> **message from a dating site**
> Message:	I knew I recognized you! Well I will be polite and not call you what you are, but you have a porn site hahaha..
> ...


Damn you porn girls. Much like Eve, making men have impure thoughts. Oh, wait, they have them anyway.....NEVERMIND.

Porn site....ROFLMAO

Sorry, some people are so damn dense. But, this does let you know what he thinks of (wanking off) when he looks at your pics.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> **message from a dating site**
> Message:	I knew I recognized you! Well I will be polite and not call you what you are, but you have a porn site hahaha..
> 
> Shame too cause you could have been a very nice catch for some guy. What a waste.[/I]



Bah, I think to a lot of guys dating a hot "porn" chick would be equivalent to winning the lottery.


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> But yeah, we know, I'm a porn girl and clearly unworthy.



No, clearly he's unworthy of being allowed to even touch a keyboard...and the computer power switch should have armed guards.


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2006)

I confess to freaking out the neighbors today by blasting an "Ape chatter" sound maker out the window at random intervals. At one point there was a discussion going on in the middle of the street...with my hearing, I could not make out what they were saying, but wife said she distinctly heard "What the hell was that".


----------



## Santaclear (May 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:



> But yeah, we know, I'm a porn girl and clearly unworthy.



Porn is one of those things that a vast number of people misunderstand, misjudge and make weird assumptions about. Most common assumptions are that it's akin to prostitution and that all porn women are victims. As a porn girl, (and BBW porn, no less!) AnnMarie, you're out on the edge and a lightning rod for all that kind of stuff. I applaud you and all other BBW porn girls for your courage and great work. Nothing to feel bad about there!  :wubu:


----------



## Mini (May 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm currently conflicted and unsure of whether I'm doing the right thing or just lying to myself.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

AnnMarie is not a Porn Girl. She's a Lady of the Internet.


----------



## BeaBea (May 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> But yeah, we know, I'm a porn girl and clearly unworthy.




He is NOT worthy of you, plus he's clearly an idiot because by no degree are you a porn girl.

Babe, one word for him... 'Next!'

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> But yeah, we know, I'm a porn girl and clearly unworthy.



You a porn girl? That's really Bush-Shh, euhm, I mean Bull-* you know.

That would mean that all the women in bathing suits here on the beaches are all porn girls.

To me, you girls are the flowers that bring color to this world!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 21, 2006)

Hell, I think women who are slutty enough to show their faces in public are porn girls. It's disgusting, really.


----------



## Jane (May 21, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm currently conflicted and unsure of whether I'm doing the right thing or just lying to myself.


Welcome to life, Mini.

I confess, however, that if Ann Marie is a porn girl, I want to be one, too.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 21, 2006)

I confess I made coffee at the house this morning (French Press), but that was not quite enough to get things going. I put on a tank top and shorts and went to starbucks (quad latte'). I am happy to report that no one died from seeing fatgirl arms at 8am- and that I am now ready to start the day.


----------



## Blackjack (May 21, 2006)

I confess that Dennis Hopper is a much better actor than I remember him being. Then again, I haven't seen him in a movie in a long time.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I confess I made coffee at the house this morning (French Press), but that was not quite enough to get things going. I put on a tank top and shorts and went to starbucks (quad latte'). I am happy to report that no one died from seeing fatgirl arms at 8am- and that I am now ready to start the day.




I confess you should add this into the "you shouldn't wear that" thread on the main board... proof positive that fat arms don't kill.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2006)

I confess I'm having a religious - damn near orgasmic experience - this afternoon listening to old Cure songs.. 

Lullaby 
Love Cats
Close to Me
Pictures of You
Lovesong
In Between Days
Hot Hot Hot
Just Like Heaven
Why Can't I Be You?
Fascination Street

These are some of the greatest songs ever made.. why I haven't I listened to them in at least 5 years? God bless my boyfriend for giving me an iPod for Christmas and a reason to go through my old CDs... 

* back to dancing..


----------



## Jes (May 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> God.... talk about one small piece of feedback to make you feel like a sack of shit.
> _
> **message from a dating site**
> Message:	I knew I recognized you! Well I will be polite and not call you what you are, but you have a porn site hahaha..
> ...


,
And call you what you are? 
Which is? 
I mean really, what are you? Are we still living in the Virgin/Whore (Pick One) World? Because that's a boring place, man, let me tell you.


----------



## Jes (May 21, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm currently conflicted and unsure of whether I'm doing the right thing or just lying to myself.


Personally? I think you're lying to yourself and it's time to face facts.


----------



## Mini (May 21, 2006)

Thanks, Jes. Very helpful.


----------



## BeaBea (May 21, 2006)

I confess that finding out your boyfriend of 18 months is active on a singles site really REALLY sucks 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

I confess that I am slightly nervous about working tonight in the nursing pool.


----------



## Jes (May 21, 2006)

I confess that I went deep into the NJ Pine Barrens to listen to 4 hours of live blue grass last night and I loved it. But I did not see the jersey devil, though. Unless it was the toothless guy on banjo. 
Oh, and my friend's brother bought me a hot dog!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess that finding out your boyfriend of 18 months is active on a singles site really REALLY sucks
> 
> Tracey
> 
> www.beabea.co.uk




How could he look any further when he has a hottie like you?

It does suck. He's not worthy. Keep your chin up!


----------



## BeaBea (May 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> How could he look any further when he has a hottie like you? It does suck. He's not worthy. Keep your chin up!



Thank You! I confess I intend to eat a LOT of chocolate tonight...

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2006)

I confess that when I see the Free Association thread, I think to my self "As opposed to Pay Association"


----------



## Jane (May 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Thank You! I confess I intend to eat a LOT of chocolate tonight...
> 
> Tracey xx
> 
> www.beabea.co.uk


One must often remember the immortal words of George Clinton:

Why must I be like that?
Why must I chase the cat?
Nothing but the dog in me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 22, 2006)

I confess Giblets is about to get fired at work, but while my boss who can do the official firing is away, I'm enjoying making his life a little less pleasant.


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2006)

I confess that I survived last night. It was a piece of cake.


----------



## Blackjack (May 22, 2006)

I confess that I'm getting a little worried because I haven't seen Carrie around recently.


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

I confess Carrie has been tied up with her new ...how shall we say...love interest. It's been pretty exciting to say the least.


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm getting a little worried because I haven't seen Carrie around recently.



You are SWEET! I'm fine. :kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess Carrie has been tied up with her new ...how shall we say...love interest. It's been pretty exciting to say the least.



Who's tying who up now? Wha'?


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Who's tying who up now? Wha'?


girl, if you're not here to spread rumors about yourself, imo hafta do it myself!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> girl, if you're not here to spread rumors about yourself, imo hafta do it myself!


I confess that I nearly got shot by an incoming rumor.


----------



## Mini (May 22, 2006)

I confess that my five cans speak to the fact that I'm better than most people.


----------



## Blackjack (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess Carrie has been tied up with her new ...how shall we say...love interest. It's been pretty exciting to say the least.



You better spill about what's so exciting.

I confess that I suddenly want to go on a road trip to anywhere.


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You better spill about what's so exciting.
> 
> I confess that I suddenly want to go on a road trip to anywhere.


Because we were all on pins and needles ovah heah!


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> Because we were all on pins and needles ovah heah!



Oh please Jes, let him live!


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2006)

I confess I am in a very mean mood, which is really unlike me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 22, 2006)

I confess I hate this highlighting job on my hair. I think bright blonde streaks in almost black hair look cheap and tacky, but I'd never tell my mother. Thank God I'm moving.


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2006)

I confess the picture goof has taken away pretty much all of my mean mood.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I am in a very mean mood, which is really unlike me.



 No doubt. I hope you find your happy mood.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

I confess I can't wait for Carrie to see her man again


----------



## rainyday (May 23, 2006)

There's quite the cat fight going on in the Clubhouse, but I confess I'm scared to put money down on either one of the hellions. If they found out I'd be no match for their wrath.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

Love sucks.


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I can't wait for Carrie to see her man again



You and me both, Misty.


----------



## Jane (May 23, 2006)

missaf said:


> Love sucks.


Only if it's done right.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 23, 2006)

I confess I've ruined three lives.
Don't sleep so tight -- 
'cause I didn't care
'till I found out 
that one of them was mine.
_I Confess_ -- The English Beat
-Rusty
(If it's all the same to you I'll feign indifference.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> I confess I've ruined three lives.
> Don't sleep so tight --
> 'cause I didn't care
> 'till I found out
> ...


umm..what is this about? I confess I'm confused

I only saw it when it quoted you..whoops..I still don't get it though..lol


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

misty---big hit by the English Beat. awesome band.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> misty---big hit by the English Beat. awesome band.


thanks for clearing that up for me..LOL I don't do bands well.


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> thanks for clearing that up for me..LOL I don't do bands well.


Odd...that's not with the 'It's ok, I'm with the band' t-shirt would lead us to believe.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> I confess I've ruined three lives.
> Don't sleep so tight --
> 'cause I didn't care
> 'till I found out
> ...




God, I LOVE that f*cking song.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

Love doesn't suck as much today as yesterday, but it still sucks!


----------



## Mini (May 23, 2006)

I confess that I regularly confuse my oafish coworkers with an eloquence that belies my age.

To wit, "There's not exactly a wealth of room back here" was met with a chorus of "What the fuck does that fuckin' mean?"

(Yeah, the eloquence part was a bit of an overstatement, but compared to these dudes I'm fuckin' Yeats.)


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2006)

I confess that tonight's episode of _House_ is really, really fucking skeeving me out.

The guy's weiner exploded for fuck's sake!


----------



## Mini (May 23, 2006)

That'll learn him to masturbate regularly.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 23, 2006)

This isn't so much a confession as it is a happy announcement of sorts... this weekend my boyfriend and I are celebrating our first anniversary. We decided one year from the first time we talked on the phone would count as our first official "date." We talked online for a few months before then, but neither of us was looking for a relationship at that time and it wasn't until we talked on the phone that we realized there was definite potential there.

This is also my first time to ever share an anniversary with someone. I didn't start dating until 28, dated many losers for many years, got engaged to someone after about 6 months of dating, but then we broke up and got back together again a few times, we probably had one year together total if you put all the times together that we weren't broken up. My last boyfriend broke up with me on our one year anniversary. I thought for a moment maybe I should be nervous about this one since as it was at about this point last time I got dumped, but this time feels very different. It's just good. My heart is full and I am _happy_.

And I'll stop here because I confess I fear I refer to my boyfriend too much when I post on these boards... I can't help myself. Sorry.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> That'll learn him to masturbate regularly.




... to completion.


----------



## Mini (May 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ... to completion.



I could use a hand. >_>


----------



## Santaclear (May 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I regularly confuse my oafish coworkers with an eloquence that belies my age.
> 
> To wit, "There's not exactly a wealth of room back here" was met with a chorus of "What the fuck does that fuckin' mean?"



They were feigning incomprehension because they hadn't been addressed appropriately.

Corrected for politeness, the sentence should read, "There's not exactly a wealth of room back here, _my oafish friends._"


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This isn't so much a confession as it is a happy announcement of sorts... this weekend my boyfriend and I are celebrating our first anniversary. We decided one year from the first time we talked on the phone would count as our first official "date." We talked online for a few months before then, but neither of us was looking for a relationship at that time and it wasn't until we talked on the phone that we realized there was definite potential there.
> 
> This is also my first time to ever share an anniversary with someone. I didn't start dating until 28, dated many losers for many years, got engaged to someone after about 6 months of dating, but then we broke up and got back together again a few times, we probably had one year together total if you put all the times together that we weren't broken up. My last boyfriend broke up with me on our one year anniversary. I thought for a moment maybe I should be nervous about this one since as it was at about this point last time I got dumped, but this time feels very different. It's just good. My heart is full and I am _happy_.
> 
> And I'll stop here because I confess I fear I refer to my boyfriend too much when I post on these boards... I can't help myself. Sorry.



That's wonderful, Laura! Happy anniversary to you both.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 23, 2006)

I confess even though Carrie has been taking as much crap as HFC, FitChick, and Vince combined for her hot little affair, it certainly won't affect my bad behavior towards the lovey love love lovey dove lovebird and her beau.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> I could use a hand. >_>


:shocked: 

*blush*


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This isn't so much a confession as it is a happy announcement of sorts... this weekend my boyfriend and I are celebrating our first anniversary. We decided one year from the first time we talked on the phone would count as our first official "date." We talked online for a few months before then, but neither of us was looking for a relationship at that time and it wasn't until we talked on the phone that we realized there was definite potential there.
> 
> This is also my first time to ever share an anniversary with someone. I didn't start dating until 28, dated many losers for many years, got engaged to someone after about 6 months of dating, but then we broke up and got back together again a few times, we probably had one year together total if you put all the times together that we weren't broken up. My last boyfriend broke up with me on our one year anniversary. I thought for a moment maybe I should be nervous about this one since as it was at about this point last time I got dumped, but this time feels very different. It's just good. My heart is full and I am _happy_.
> 
> And I'll stop here because I confess I fear I refer to my boyfriend too much when I post on these boards... I can't help myself. Sorry.




I think it's wonderful news, and being happy about the things in your life are plenty of reason to gush from time to time. 

If ever find another one of my own, I'll be the most hated person on these boards from the gushing (for those who can still stand me by then anyway... LOL)


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

TFG, thank you for sharing such a happy moment in your life


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'll stop here because I confess I fear I refer to my boyfriend too much when I post on these boards... I can't help myself. Sorry.


You don't. And I like it. And happy anniversary to you and F. _And many more._



Mini said:


> I could use a hand. >_>



Sheesh. How many do you _need_?


----------



## ripley (May 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> If ever find another one of my own, I'll be the most hated person on these boards from the gushing


 

If I ever find someone I'll put you and Carrie and TFG all to shame. You'll hear details. I WILL name it, by God. I'll spout pet names with abandon. There will be sappy pictures with hearts photoshopped on. 

Oh yes, my friend...there will be sap.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> If I ever find someone I'll put you and Carrie and TFG all to shame. You'll hear details. I WILL name it, by God. I'll spout pet names with abandon. There will be sappy pictures with hearts photoshopped on.
> 
> Oh yes, my friend...there will be sap.



Ahhh, I feel a challenge coming on. I hope we both meet someone around the same time. OHHHH the fun we'll have.


----------



## ripley (May 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, I feel a challenge coming on. I hope we both meet someone around the same time. OHHHH the fun we'll have.




The whole board will get into a diabetic coma from all the sugary saccharine sweetness.


----------



## Mini (May 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Sheesh. How many do you _need_?



Surprisingly few if the material's good.


----------



## rainyday (May 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> And I'll stop here because I confess I fear I refer to my boyfriend too much when I post on these boards... I can't help myself. Sorry.



I confess your post made me smile. Congrats on starting on year two 

I also confess I worry about the same thing.


----------



## jamie (May 23, 2006)

Yay yay yay and congrats, TFG. You certainly deserve a wealth of happiness. 

I confess I worry about talking about "the boy," too much too.

I confess I bought a big bag of M&M's because they had pirate skulls and hooks on them. I am supposed ot be extra good this week, but Johnny Depp was on the outside.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I bought a big bag of M&M's because they had pirate skulls and hooks on them. I am supposed ot be extra good this week, but Johnny Depp was on the outside.



Sooooooooooooooo, it's sort of like you're eating Johnny Depp. 

:eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2006)

I confess that there is almost no one here who talks about their boys too much, so please.... let 'em rip. 

They make me happy, and hopeful.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 23, 2006)

Carrie, Jamie, AnnMarie, Rainy, MissaF, and BB, thanks so much allowing me to gush and for the kind words. I really appreciate it. :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (May 23, 2006)

The 'The "your not suppose to wear that thread" makes me very sad..."' thread makes me sad. 

Confessing about it makes me happy tho.


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> If I ever find someone I'll put you and Carrie and TFG all to shame. You'll hear details. I WILL name it, by God. I'll spout pet names with abandon. There will be sappy pictures with hearts photoshopped on.
> .


hearts AND monocles photoshopped on.


----------



## rainyday (May 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> hearts AND monocles photoshopped on.



hearts AND monocles AND itty bitty sombreros. Ole!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

I confess my sugar was under 200 today for the very first time..WOO HOO

I also confess that Kelly Clarkson looked like hell on the ACM awards tonight.

I also confess that I absolutely love country music..I want to 2-step so bad I can't stand it....


----------



## Echoes (May 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I also confess that I absolutely love country music..I want to 2-step so bad I can't stand it....



That makes two of us. I have no idea how to 2-step, so I'm too skeered to go try.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

Echoes said:


> That makes two of us. I have no idea how to 2-step, so I'm too skeered to go try.


I'd totally teach you..lol..I taught half the guys I know..so I unfortunately try to lead..LOL..but it would work 

I confess that I FREAKING HATE GEOGRAPHY

I also confess I only need 7 little points..will someone help a sister out? lol I know I know..I said I don't care..but come on..it's 7 points..LOL


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2006)

I confess that I just gave MisticalMisty some reputation. 

I confess that I almost always give people reputation when they post that they only need <insert number of reputation points here> to get their <insert number here> reputation "can".

I confess that I will probably leave Dimensions after my 1000th post.

I confess that it would have been more cool to leave Dimensions after my 666th post.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I just gave MisticalMisty some reputation.
> 
> I confess that I almost always give people reputation when they post that they only need <insert number of reputation points here> to get their <insert number here> reputation "can".
> 
> ...


Thanks...and why leave?


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks...and why leave?



You're welcome.

I actually have a few reasons for leaving. 

1) I've been spending way too much time on the internet lately.

2) With the creation of Hyde Park, I spend most of my time on here reading or debating politics. First of all, I'm annoyed with myself for getting into political debates when I came here with the intention of making this my friendly/non-confrontational/chill out forum. Also, I already belong to a forum that includes political discussions (which I've been neglecting lately).

3) Why not? I do think that leaving after my 666th post would have been cool, but it's too late for that now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I actually have a few reasons for leaving.
> 
> ...


Well, you'll be missed


----------



## Mini (May 24, 2006)

I confess that I'm so tired that I'm hallucinating.


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2006)

Echoes said:


> That makes two of us. I have no idea how to 2-step, so I'm too skeered to go try.



I confess that I also like country music. And I don't know how to two-step or dance in general.


----------



## missaf (May 24, 2006)

I confess that I want to see more of you in Vegas at the Bash!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I also like country music. And I don't know how to two-step or dance in general.


I could teach you as well  maybe I should open a 2-step school..lmfao


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

missaf said:


> I confess that I want to see more of you in Vegas at the Bash!


more people? or more of a certain someone? lol.


----------



## Echoes (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> maybe I should open a 2-step school..lmfao



I confess I was just about to post that maybe you should open up a school.


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I could teach you as well  maybe I should open a 2-step school..lmfao



I don't understand the "secret" of how to dance. I've always been fairly athletic and well-coordinated, but I can't dance to save my life. It's not a big deal because I don't go to clubs or anything like that, but it's something I've wondered about.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I don't understand the "secret" of how to dance. I've always been fairly athletic and well-coordinated, but I can't dance to save my life. It's not a big deal because I don't go to clubs or anything like that, but it's something I've wondered about.


It's more about feeling the beat than it is about being coordinated..you got rhythm?


----------



## missaf (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> more people? or more of a certain someone? lol.




More people


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

missaf said:


> More people


yeah..sure..RIGHT


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2006)

I confess that I worked at a book store for a few years during college. One day I was ringing up a customer who was buying a newspaper. On the front page of the newspaper was a picture of a guy in a white robe and funny hat who, at first glance, I thought was a Klansman. I was about to make a joke about the Klansman picture when I looked more closely and realized that the guy in the robe was some Catholic clergyman. It's probably good that I noticed this before commenting.


----------



## missaf (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> yeah..sure..RIGHT



:wubu:  Ya caught me


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I don't understand the "secret" of how to dance. I've always been fairly athletic and well-coordinated, but I can't dance to save my life. It's not a big deal because I don't go to clubs or anything like that, but it's something I've wondered about.



I suspect it's because you're incredibly tense in your lower back/legs. Most people who can't dance seem to carry their tension there.


----------



## jamie (May 24, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sooooooooooooooo, it's sort of like you're eating Johnny Depp.
> 
> :eat2:



I confess this made me giggle like a 14 year old girl. And I confess I was distracted from work for a few minutes.


----------



## Mini (May 24, 2006)

I confess that I had an interesting introduction to gay culture a few days ago.

And for some reason my ass is sore.

But I swear they're not related.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> more people? or more of a certain someone? lol.



More like... sans clothing. *baump chicka buamp wow*


----------



## Carrie (May 24, 2006)

I'm so tired. That's more of a fact than a confession, but I really, really am.


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I had an interesting introduction to gay culture a few days ago.
> 
> And for some reason my ass is sore.
> 
> But I swear they're not related.


Okay, now THAT was funny.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 24, 2006)

Friends can turn out to be really disappointing.


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2006)

My confession: I've been at my workplace for six hours and have managed to avoid even a hint of work.

It's one of those days that whatever I do I'll be fixing for the next two weeks.


----------



## BeaBea (May 24, 2006)

I confess that TFGs story was lovely. Bring on the sap!



AnnMarie said:


> ...If ever find another one of my own, I'll be the most hated person on these boards from the gushing...



I wont hate you, I'll join in the gushing 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> My confession: I've been at my workplace for six hours and have managed to avoid even a hint of work.
> 
> It's one of those days that whatever I do I'll be fixing for the next two weeks.



I'm afraid, if you get a bad performance review, you're gonne blame us...


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I could teach you as well  maybe I should open a 2-step school..lmfao



Can you also belly dance?


----------



## Mini (May 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> My confession: I've been at my workplace for six hours and have managed to avoid even a hint of work.
> 
> It's one of those days that whatever I do I'll be fixing for the next two weeks.



Reminds me of when I used to work at a warehouse. I heard many a story of dudes who'd use a forklift to create a pile of boxes and crates behind which they'd nap for the entirety of their 10 hour shift. Gods among men, they were, for getting paid 25 dollars an hour to sleep. I envied them their total lack of scruples.

While I'm at it, I confess that the coffee I made this morning is utter shit, but I can't stop drinking it. You think 10 scoops of grounds might be a bit excessive for a single pot?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I could teach you as well  maybe I should open a 2-step school..lmfao


 
I'm signing up for lessons now! Teach me in Vegas??


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm signing up for lessons now! Teach me in Vegas??


Yes mam..will do  Wow..now I have to live up to your expectation..LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

IC I would be the one guilty of much sappiness and sugar sprinkles if we had been able to adopt that baby girl.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

I confess I want to cry.....I have no clue why...and I just rhymed..LOL


----------



## Zandoz (May 24, 2006)

Echoes said:


> That makes two of us. I have no idea how to 2-step, so I'm too skeered to go try.



I confess that I'm worried about one step at a time.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I want to cry.....I have no clue why...and I just rhymed..LOL



I'm sorry. Its not like me to have such a blue post.


----------



## Zandoz (May 24, 2006)

missaf said:


> I confess that I want to see more of you in Vegas at the Bash!



I confess I'd like to see even a small part of me in Vegas at the bash...as long as the rest is still attached.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 24, 2006)

I'm very flexible. See, a lot of non-fat people don't realize that a lot of us bbws are very flexible.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 24, 2006)

I confess I was a little heavy handed with the eyeshadow this morning, I call it my daytime "Evening Eyes", maybe it will start a trend.


----------



## Blackjack (May 24, 2006)

I'm feelin' all sorts of funky, and I confess that I don't like it at all.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 24, 2006)

I confess I am quite pleased with myself. At the beginning of the year I was interviewed by a business journal, and they have included me in an article in this months magazine (complete with picture).


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I confess I am quite pleased with myself. At the beginning of the year I was interviewed by a business journal, and they have included me in an article in this months magazine (complete with picture).


LINK LINK LINK!

Congrats Chica


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2006)

I confess I submitted a proposal/piece to an editor for inclusion in a proposed monograph today. Now, I wait.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I submitted a proposal/piece to an editor for inclusion in a proposed monograph today. Now, I wait.


I confess I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

I confess..that some nights it's all I can do to crawl into an empty bed..

I'm craving affection like a junkie craves a hit..and it's killing me


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm sorry. Its not like me to have such a blue post.


Fuzzy, we understand.

Big old hug for you and the missus.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Fuzzy, adoption is hard. Take some time to heal and consider putting on a "Dear First Parent" letter on a few sites. You might also consider checking out forums.adoption.com for support.


----------



## missaf (May 25, 2006)

I confess to like cooking, but cooking 30 pounds of hamburger all at once is mother freakin' hard work!


----------



## Ryan (May 25, 2006)

missaf said:


> I confess to like cooking, but cooking 30 pounds of hamburger all at once is mother freakin' hard work!



Thirty pounds? Did you just put the whole cow on your stove, or what?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

missaf said:


> I confess to like cooking, but cooking 30 pounds of hamburger all at once is mother freakin' hard work!



I can't imagine what your using to fry all of that at once.. unless of course, you divided it up into several pans and you're utilizing all the burners on your stove.

(And what's the occasion? Block party? Soup Kitchen? Freezer on the blink?)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

I confess someone dumped 6 kittens in my parents' garage. I brought them in my little apartment and am waiting until morning to inform Mom and Dad.


----------



## olivefun (May 25, 2006)

All the talk about cooking huge amounts of meat and then thinking about a bunch of cute little kittens confused me at first.

I am glad we aren't talking about kitten meat.

There is nothing cuter than kittens, and they are only sweet when they are alive.


----------



## Blackjack (May 25, 2006)

olivefun said:


> There is nothing cuter than kittens, and they are only sweet when they are alive.



Actually, if you glaze them with honey after cooking, they're really sweet.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, if you glaze them with honey after cooking, they're really sweet.


And I thought my humor was weird...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Kittens are just precious. My cat however, turns Halloween puffy at the mere thought of a kitty.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 25, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, if you glaze them with honey after cooking, they're really sweet.


 
Sorry...call me anal, but my sense of humor goes out the window when people joke about killing/eating cats (or dogs). I've heard too many true horror stories about people killing these animals just for kicks. The jokes just aren't funny.


----------



## Blackjack (May 25, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Sorry...call me anal, but my sense of humor goes out the window when people joke about killing/eating cats (or dogs). I've heard too many true horror stories about people killing these animals just for kicks. The jokes just aren't funny.


Hell, I'm a cat person too. Anyone who actually would do that is sick in the head. Anyone who'd eat a cat is even sicker, or is desperately hungry.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Sorry...call me anal, but my sense of humor goes out the window when people joke about killing/eating cats (or dogs). I've heard too many true horror stories about people killing these animals just for kicks. The jokes just aren't funny.


JJ, I talk about eating my cat all the time. But that's because I'm a chomper and I do chomp her. I joke I'm going to put her into a hoagie roll and eat her (she was the right size as a kitten). I know it must sound kooky to you, but it's how I express my love. She's just....edible!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> JJ, I talk about eating my cat all the time. But that's because I'm a chomper and I do chomp her. I joke I'm going to put her into a hoagie roll and eat her (she was the right size as a kitten). I know it must sound kooky to you, but it's how I express my love. She's just....edible!


 
For you, Jes, I'll forgive....'cause you're just very....forgivable.  
You, too, Blackjack....you're too cute to get upset with.


----------



## Blackjack (May 25, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> For you, Jes, I'll forgive....'cause you're just very....forgivable.
> You, too, Blackjack....you're too cute to get upset with.



Hurray for forgiveness!


----------



## Stormy (May 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> getting paid 25 dollars an hour to sleep.


I confess that I've masturbated on company time and property, and rather enjoyed getting paid for it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 25, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I confess that I've masturbated on company time and property, and rather enjoyed getting paid for it.


I confess. Me, too.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess. Me, too.



I confess I'm not all that surprised.


----------



## Carrie (May 25, 2006)

I confess that I'm about to go eat half a pint of Haagen Dazs, and I'm fairly convinced it'll be the high point of the day. 

It's been that kind of day. 




('cept I'm wearing a cute skirt, so that kinda helps. Kinda.)


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm about to go eat half a pint of Haagen Dazs, and I'm fairly convinced it'll be the high point of the day.
> 
> It's been that kind of day.
> 
> ...


May i suggest you masturbate? On company time? I've heard it's a good thing.


----------



## Carrie (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> May i suggest you masturbate? On company time? I've heard it's a good thing.



I'm not in the mood, but I did eat the entire pint instead of half. Oh! And the other day I ate ice cream on company time.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2006)

I confess it's silly..but I'm sad that I didn't get chosen to be in anyone's car or at their dinner either...

I'm going to go crawl in a hole

I also confess I've had a headache for two days and I feel like I want to cut my brain out...good gravy


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2006)

Misty, Oh No You Didn't.

I reserved an entire restaurant.

If you didn't show up in your new Bug, that one is on you.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> Misty, Oh No You Didn't.
> 
> I reserved an entire restaurant.
> 
> If you didn't show up in your new Bug, that one is on you.


LOL..thanks Jane


----------



## Mini (May 25, 2006)

I confess that I didn't sleep last night, and as such I'm hallucinating again. And guess what? I need to be up at 5:30 again for another 12-hour shift! I love life! And Michelle, my imaginary (?) evil twin!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 25, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I confess that I've masturbated on company time and property, and rather enjoyed getting paid for it.



Yup, ditto. (not in a long time, but it's been done)


----------



## AnnMarie (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> JJ, I talk about eating my cat all the time. But that's because I'm a chomper and I do chomp her. I joke I'm going to put her into a hoagie roll and eat her (she was the right size as a kitten). I know it must sound kooky to you, but it's how I express my love. She's just....edible!



I believe her. When she saw my fat boy, Orange, she said "I wish to eat him."

Watch her.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I believe her. When she saw my fat boy, Orange, she said "I wish to eat him."
> 
> Watch her.


Seriously, no one else has a kind of....chewing thing going on when he/she sees something cute? I want to consume the cuteness. It's fetishistic, I guess. 

Just me? Really? I know some of my people friends agree with me, but none of y'all?


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I have 4 days to figure out a way to masturbate at work, and I fully plan on doing it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

I confess it sucks when you like someone and they start dating someone else...

Damn Karma somedays


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I have 4 days to figure out a way to masturbate at work, and I fully plan on doing it.




Bathroom stall.... not that I'd know.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess it sucks when you like someone and they start dating someone else...
> 
> Damn Karma somedays



Yeah, that's sucky. There is worse, but that's sort of one of those kick in the ass things.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, that's sucky. There is worse, but that's sort of one of those kick in the ass things.


Yeah..cause you feel envious..and hurt and mad..but gotta be happy for them so you don't come off as being envious..and hurt and mad..

I'm happy..really..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yeah..cause you feel envious..and hurt and mad..but gotta be happy for them so you don't come off as being envious..and hurt and mad..
> 
> I'm happy..really..lol



but not hurt.... and mad. Nope.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I'm thrilled out of my undies that I just did a little bit of a rush job that I've been procrastinating on for a few days, and it only took me about an hour to do two of chapters.... MUCH quicker that I had feared. If the rest go that way, I'm going to throw a little parade when it's done next week.


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess it sucks when you like someone and they start dating someone else...



I know _exactly _how that feels.

And I also confess that since I'm the only one who's at my job most of the time, and I have to deal with customers and all.

I'll figure it out, I'm sure.


----------



## Ryan (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess it sucks when you like someone and they start dating someone else...
> 
> Damn Karma somedays



Was the person you liked a Dimensions member?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Was the person you liked a Dimensions member?



Oooooh, should we have a truth or dare thread???????

Oh man, this might be a good idea or a total flop, but here I go!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Was the person you liked a Dimensions member?


Umm..why do you want to know?


----------



## Ryan (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm..why do you want to know?



I'm just curious. I didn't mean to pry.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm just curious. I didn't mean to pry.


lol..it's ok..you weren't prying..yes..it is..it's not the first time it's happened..I'm getting used to the pattern..lol


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I got a HELL of a lot of laundry done earlier today.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I got a HELL of a lot of laundry done earlier today.


Good job...come do mine


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

IC that Ryan may be on my shit list now


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> IC that Ryan may be on my shit list now



You know, I post and post and have yet to get on a shit list. Is that fair I ask you?


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> You know, I post and post and have yet to get on a shit list. Is that fair I ask you?


Umm..the shit list is not the greatest place to be...are you sure you want on it?


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Good job...come do mine



huh ?!?!? :shocked: :doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm..the shit list is not the greatest place to be...are you sure you want on it?



Have you seen my posts? You'd think I'd have to have offended somebody by now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Have you seen my posts? You'd think I'd have to have offended somebody by now.


You haven't offended me..but feel free to pm me and offend me all night long..LMFAO


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Misty, I confess that I'll do laundry for a trade.  

Have you got any chocolate chip cookies? :eat2:

*Why oh why did I just say I would do laundry?*


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

IC that I have a crush on a user of this board.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I have a crush on a user of this board.


WOO HOO for crushes..gonna tell? lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Misty, I confess that I'll do laundry for a trade.
> 
> Have you got any chocolate chip cookies? :eat2:
> 
> *Why oh why did I just say I would do laundry?*


DAMNIT..I don't have any kind of sweets.. how about doing it out of pity? LOL


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

I confess I'm crushin' on a board member too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm crushin' on a board member too.


Damn it..you too? Crap..is it Fuzzy? lol


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

I'm not telling who....way too shy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm not telling who....way too shy.


You can tell me..I can keep a secret really well  LOL


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> You can tell me..I can keep a secret really well  LOL





I'll trade...you tell me who yours was on, I'll tell you mine.  

You go first.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'll trade...you tell me who yours was on, I'll tell you mine.
> 
> You go first.


Well not in the open..lmfao..check your pm box chica


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm crushin' on a board member too.



Well, I know we can totally rule me out. So that narrows it down a tad.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well, I know we can totally rule me out. So that narrows it down a tad.


Are you sure?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you sure?



Totally. I pretty much universally creep everyone out.

It's a gift.


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

Send me a PM full of sweet nothings and it could be you next, creepy boy. :kiss2: 





Gawd I am so full of false bravado.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Totally. I pretty much universally creep everyone out.
> 
> It's a gift.


Not me..in fact..I remember requesting pm's all night long..with no reply..LOL


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Not me..in fact..I remember requesting pm's all night long..with no reply..LOL



I've been busy posting Trunk Monkey videos.

*TRUNK MONKEY!!!*


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've been busy posting Trunk Monkey videos.
> 
> *TRUNK MONKEY!!!*


OH wow..that hurts..the trunk monkey is more important than moi


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

I confess I now know Misty's crush.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 26, 2006)

I confess I my have another slice of creamsicle pie...


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I now know Misty's crush.


I confess I know ripley's and will do my damndest not to piss her off..LOL


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> OH wow..that hurts..the trunk monkey is more important than moi



Have you seen how mad he can get!? You don't mess with Trunk Monkey. Trunk Monkey comes first.


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:



> I confess I know ripley's and will do my damndest not to piss her off..LOL





Nah, I don't get that mad that often.


I confess I now want creamsicle pie.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Have you seen how mad he can get!? You don't mess with Trunk Monkey. Trunk Monkey comes first.


damn hairy bastard..LOL


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 26, 2006)

Creamsicle Pie

8oz. Container of Cool Whip, thawed
6 0z. Yoplait Light Orange Cream Yogurt
1 small box instant vanilla pudding mix
1 small box instant gelatin, orange flavored, dissolved in 1/3 cup hot water

combine all ingredients in mixing bowl. pour into graham cracker pie crust. allow 1 hour to set up . Enjoy.


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Have you seen how mad he can get!? You don't mess with Trunk Monkey. Trunk Monkey comes first.



*LOL!*

Your life just might depend on it.


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Creamsicle Pie
> 
> 8oz. Container of Cool Whip, thawed
> 6 0z. Yoplait Light Orange Cream Yogurt
> ...





Thank you! I will amend my grocery list.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 26, 2006)

Also good:

Black Forest Cream Pie-Cherry Yogurt and Chocolate pudding mix

Boston Cream Pie Yogurt and Chocolate pudding mix


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I really want to know everybody's secret crushes.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I really want to know everybody's secret crushes.


 
me too, me too, sigh.....


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> me too, me too, sigh.....



We could tell each other ours. 

Or! We could make stuff up about other people's secret crushes? That could be fun.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> We could tell each other ours.
> 
> Or! We could make stuff up about other people's secret crushes? That could be fun.


 
Ohhhh I am all about make'n up stuff -


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 26, 2006)

*I confess I am a sloppy person! And when things don't go my way I get pissed off. *


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Ohhhh I am all about make'n up stuff -



Welllllllll...... I didn't want to say anything, but I heard that a certain well-known female here and a certain well-known male here like to cavort naked in a field of cucumbers, singing "Afternoon Delight" and weaving daisies into each other's hair. 

Your turn.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Welllllllll...... I didn't want to say anything, but I heard that a certain well-known female here and a certain well-known male here like to cavort naked in a field of cucumbers, singing "Afternoon Delight" and weaving daisies into each other's hair.
> 
> Your turn.


 
I heard there was a camera phone picture of of one certain dark haired beauty, and the above mentioned notable man....

You won't believe what they were doing.... but it involves a washing machine and a tub of macaroni salad. The fire and rescue team were involved.


----------



## Jane (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Bathroom stall.... not that I'd know.


Do you combine it with the sleeping in the stall thread, and kinda get the whole ball o' wax?


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I heard there was a camera phone picture of of one certain dark haired beauty, and the above mentioned notable man....
> 
> You won't believe what they were doing.... but it involves a washing machine and a tub of macaroni salad. The fire and rescue team were involved.



Oh my god....are you thinking of the same two people I am? (BB and Egbert??)


----------



## Jane (May 26, 2006)

Let me guess, the cucumber talked. Damn cucumbers can't keep their mouths shut. A well known fact in the vegetable kingdom.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 26, 2006)

Jane said:


> Let me guess, the cucumber talked. Damn cucumbers can't keep their mouths shut. A well known fact in the vegetable kingdom.


You can't trust a word a cucumber says.
[email protected] rumor-mongering vegetables!

-Rusty


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

Jane said:


> Let me guess, the cucumber talked. Damn cucumbers can't keep their mouths shut. A well known fact in the vegetable kingdom.



'Tis true. Cucumbers are mouthy bastards.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I heard there was a camera phone picture of of one certain dark haired beauty, and the above mentioned notable man....
> 
> You won't believe what they were doing.... but it involves a washing machine and a tub of macaroni salad. The fire and rescue team were involved.


 Uhm, why don't you just start a new thread?






 Looks to be fun, though...


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Totally. I pretty much universally creep everyone out.
> 
> It's a gift.



You know what? This is a defense mechanism. When you posted your photo, several women complimented you. There's been no mass exodus when you've shown us your face or your mind. So cut it out. You're like the fat chick who won't ever take a compliment and ruins the relationship b/c of it. 

Jes has spoken.


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I now know Misty's crush.


I confess anyone who wants to PM me his/her crush info should do so--and I promise never to say a peep.

Cucumbers also invited to write, if they can differentiate keys on the keyboard.


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know what? This is a defense mechanism. When you posted your photo, several women complimented you. There's been no mass exodus when you've shown us your face or your mind. So cut it out. You're like the fat chick who won't ever take a compliment and ruins the relationship b/c of it.
> 
> Jes has spoken.



What Jes said. We adore you here, you big doofus.


----------



## Jane (May 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> What Jes said. We adore you here, you big doofus.


Oh, and did we mention "Big Doofus" is on all of our "Top Five Things You Look For in a Man" list??????


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

Jane said:


> Oh, and did we mention "Big Doofus" is on all of our "Top Five Things You Look For in a Man" list??????



I, myself, am a big doofus, so it's okay for me to call him that.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

Jane said:


> Oh, and did we mention "Big Doofus" is on all of our "Top Five Things You Look For in a Man" list??????


Now I'm jealous..


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know what? This is a defense mechanism.



But I enjoying creeping people out. You would take away my one joy in life? That hurts. It really does. Kinda, sorta, more or less.


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> But I enjoying creeping people out. You would take away my one joy in life? That hurts. It really does. Kinda, sorta, more or less.


Not buyin' it. WE'll discuss later. You won't like the results. You've been forewarned.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I fear I was out of line in joking about Jes' box being full in the paypal thread. What can I do to make it up to you, Ms. Jes?


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I fear I was out of line in joking about Jes' box being full in the paypal thread. What can I do to make it up to you, Ms. Jes?


I hardly recall BUT

Contact RedVelvet and ask her to post some pix of my stuff on her site even though it's trouble for her, but see, I don't have a site, and so then people could go look, and maybe something good would happen (but maybe not) and just...it's worth a try.


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> I hardly recall BUT
> 
> Contact RedVelvet and ask her to post some pix of my stuff on her site even though it's trouble for her, but see, I don't have a site, and so then people could go look, and maybe something good would happen (but maybe not) and just...it's worth a try.



Babe, 
If RedVelvet cant help I can put them up on mine for you...? Even if she can you can have them on both sites if you like!
Just shout if I can help
Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## rainyday (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know what? This is a defense mechanism. When you posted your photo, several women complimented you. There's been no mass exodus when you've shown us your face or your mind. So cut it out. You're like the fat chick who won't ever take a compliment and ruins the relationship b/c of it.
> 
> Jes has spoken.



Man, people can't get away with nuthin' around here!

And are you looking for a site to sell your stuff or do you just want to put up pictures to show people?

I should make a confession too, shouldn't I. . . . Okay, I confess I have entered into a contract with Jes to make me some bracelets and stuff and when she becomes famous and sought-after the world over for her jewelry I'm going to hawk them on eBay and make a MINT.  The end.


----------



## Zandoz (May 26, 2006)

I confess that right now I'm so keyed up I feel like I'm gonna explode.

We just had a pipe burst in the basement...before we realized what was happening, and could scramble to the basement, approximately 1/4 the basement was thoroughly hosed...including several shelves of expensive power tools and moisture susceptible collectible stuff...and a near new high tech electric water heater. Several electrical and satellite junction boxes now have standing water in them, and electric is out to most of the basement and parts of the rest of the house. Did I mention we had to scramble down there...even a slow trip down there lays me up for a day or so. <sigh> And the work there has just begun.


----------



## olivefun (May 26, 2006)

you can just be one of the millions, and put up a myspace page. 
It is pretty easy.

I am amazed at how much time I have spent trolling around myspace in the last week since I put up a page.

Best thing, is how quickly people you haven't talked to in a long time can track you down with myspace.

Everybody wants to be a friend in myspace.


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

I confess that it was NOT a field of cucumbers. Carrie just threw that in there because she likes phallic imagery. Cucumber vines are pokey and not comfortable to cavort in.

It was a field of buttercups and forget-me-nots.




Edited to add: Yay, first post on page 100!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> Edited to add: Yay, first post on page 100!!



You're at the bottom of my page 50. But congrats just the same.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 26, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that right now I'm so keyed up I feel like I'm gonna explode.
> 
> We just had a pipe burst in the basement...before we realized what was happening, and could scramble to the basement, approximately 1/4 the basement was thoroughly hosed...including several shelves of expensive power tools and moisture susceptible collectible stuff...and a near new high tech electric water heater. Several electrical and satellite junction boxes now have standing water in them, and electric is out to most of the basement and parts of the rest of the house. Did I mention we had to scramble down there...even a slow trip down there lays me up for a day or so. <sigh> And the work there has just begun.



I confess I feel badly for you Zandoz, that just downright sucks. No need to sugar coat it. I hope at least some of the stuff can be saved.

*comfort*


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I'm having ripley withdrawal.


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You're at the bottom of my page 50. But congrats just the same.



Thanks.  Luckily it doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

I confess there are days that I can not stand my mother..like today. I love her..but I sure as hell don't like her much.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I've had a really nice week, personally (work is work, eh)... and I'm happy about it... feels like a cloud has lifted to some extent.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

I further confess that I'm drying 3 pairs of jeans for the first time in my life (in the dryer, not hanging up) and I'm FREAKING out!!!!

*prays to dryer Gods that they don't shrink up in length or something*


----------



## Zandoz (May 26, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess I feel badly for you Zandoz, that just downright sucks. No need to sugar coat it. I hope at least some of the stuff can be saved.
> 
> *comfort*



Thank you, good lady.


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I further confess that I'm drying 3 pairs of jeans for the first time in my life (in the dryer, not hanging up) and I'm FREAKING out!!!!
> 
> *prays to dryer Gods that they don't shrink up in length or something*



They'll shrink the tiniest little bit (not in length), and then stretch again once you've had 'em on for five minutes. Trust me, I'm a former jean-air-dryer myself. Embrace the dryer, AM. 

P.S. They feel nicer out of the dryer, too. Air drying makes them...crispy.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> They'll shrink the tiniest little bit (not in length), and then stretch again once you've had 'em on for five minutes. Trust me, I'm a former jean-air-dryer myself. Embrace the dryer, AM.
> 
> P.S. They feel nicer out of the dryer, too. Air drying makes them...crispy.



Oh God, thank you, I am almost in tears here. But if this works and they don't shrink up, I will be the HAPPIEST GIRL IN ALL THE LAND!!! It will change my freakin' life to be able to use the dryer on those bad boys. 

OH man, I'm cautiously optimistic here.... I've got about 20 more minutes to see what the results are. 

And I totally agree on the crispy thing, it's weird!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh God, thank you, I am almost in tears here. But if this works and they don't shrink up, I will be the HAPPIEST GIRL IN ALL THE LAND!!! It will change my freakin' life to be able to use the dryer on those bad boys.
> 
> OH man, I'm cautiously optimistic here.... I've got about 20 more minutes to see what the results are.
> 
> And I totally agree on the crispy thing, it's weird!


 
If they are the avenue lite jeans you have it made. I did not even think about not drying them until they were already being fluffed. Mine came out perfectly.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> If they are the avenue lite jeans you have it made. I did not even think about not drying them until they were already being fluffed. Mine came out perfectly.




You're right!!!  

I confess that I dried 3 pairs of jeans (all Denim Lites) and they all fit, and are no shorter. 

This has opened a whole new life to me. I still can't dry my cotton tshirts, but this is a big, big, BIG day in my world. 

And they're SOOOOOO soft. I'm so freakin' happy. *sniff*


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You're right!!!
> 
> I confess that I dried 3 pairs of jeans (all Denim Lites) and they all fit, and are no shorter.
> 
> ...


I don't dry any of my shirts..nothing worse than the shrinkage in the front and the back stays the same..LOL


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You're right!!!
> 
> 
> And they're SOOOOOO soft. I'm so freakin' happy. *sniff*


 
I confess, I share AnnMarie's happiness- nothing is worse than a house full of wet clothes and a perfectly good dryer that can't be used


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2006)

I confess that this night went from great to aggravating so fast I think I got fucking whiplash.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

I confess, at a glance, Swamptoad's avatar keeps making me think he's Ned, and the confusion has resulted in my enjoying their posts even more than before.

It may just be my lame monitor.

I also confess the idea of Creamsicle Pie makes parts of me twitch, and other parts thump. (both good things)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

I confess I want to know people's secret board crushes so bad I could toss a tantrum, right here in my too tight swivel chair.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

I also confess to wanting to eat cute cats, and most all cute things. With a spoon.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

I confess I only made the above true-but-needless confessions so I could be the 2000th poster in this thread, then confess to making true-but-needless confessions for such a pathetic purpose.

Happy 2000th post, Carrie's Confessions Thread!

(insert buncha celebratory smilies here)


----------



## jamie (May 26, 2006)

I confess I reluctantly went out with a group of friends tonight and had the best time I have had in years. It was a silly, comfortable sweet night and I am so happy I got off the bitch wagon I have been on lately to appreciate the people I love dearly.


And congrats to AM and BB.


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2006)

I've got about six board crushes, BB...want me to PM ya? 




And I'm glad you had a good time, Jamie!


----------



## Mini (May 26, 2006)

I confess that I ate pussy this evening.

Nah, just kidding. It was Sweet and Sour Pork.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I've got about six board crushes, BB...want me to PM ya?


Yes yes yes! I'm hungry for secret board crushes!


----------



## rainyday (May 26, 2006)

Ripster, when you send that PM, if you put a semi-colon after BB's name and add mine it will save you PMing them twice.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ripster, when you send that PM, if you put a semi-colon after BB's name and add mine it will save you PMing them twice.



What she said.

And Jamie, I'm not sure why I got congrats (my drying denim breakthrough??), but thanks!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I've got about six board crushes, BB...want me to PM ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey..you only told me 1..what's up with that? LOL


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

I confess that I have NOT seen Corpse Bride yet but I did just rent it tonight.


----------



## rainyday (May 27, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Hey..you only told me 1..what's up with that? LOL



Request to be semi-coloned, Misty. It's nicer than it sounds.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Request to be semi-coloned, Misty. It's nicer than it sounds.


Ripley, I would like to be semi-coloned for the crush reveal. LOL

I confess my eyes are itchy..


----------



## ripley (May 27, 2006)

Now I feel all on the spot and shy about it.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> Now I feel all on the spot and shy about it.



Tease .


----------



## Jane (May 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> Now I feel all on the spot and shy about it.


Which is still better than feeling "line-dried and crispy."


----------



## LogansMommy (May 27, 2006)

Hmmm i'd love it if my husband and i would" swing" just once


----------



## Zandoz (May 27, 2006)

I confess that I think I broke the last swing I sat in


----------



## AnnMarie (May 27, 2006)

I confess that a single email just turned my whole mood around. In a good way, thank goodness!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

( _note to self.. send AM more happy emails...._ )


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Man, people can't get away with nuthin' around here!
> 
> And are you looking for a site to sell your stuff or do you just want to put up pictures to show people?
> 
> I should make a confession too, shouldn't I. . . . Okay, I confess I have entered into a contract with Jes to make me some bracelets and stuff and when she becomes famous and sought-after the world over for her jewelry I'm going to hawk them on eBay and make a MINT.  The end.


For now, it'd just be nice to put up pix, you know? I'm a loser and have no webspace and it's not in my skill set, I think. I did, however, find my camera! I'd hidden it from thieves which meant, of course, it was lost for a month. 

And I should make a confession, too. I've licked every single bead I'm using for Rainy's stuff. Just cuz I likes her so much. *lalalalalalalala*


----------



## AnnMarie (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> For now, it'd just be nice to put up pix, you know? I'm a loser and have no webspace and it's not in my skill set, I think. I did, however, find my camera! I'd hidden it from thieves which meant, of course, it was lost for a month.
> 
> And I should make a confession, too. I've licked every single bead I'm using for Rainy's stuff. Just cuz I likes her so much. *lalalalalalalala*




Okay..... 

1. I want to see your stuff... it's pissing me off. I like baubles too, let me see.

2. I want stuff that's been slobbered all over by Jes. 

3. I'm procrastinating in a HUGE way here, was supposed to leave my house over an hour ago.


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay.....
> 
> 1. I want to see your stuff... it's pissing me off. I like baubles too, let me see.
> 
> ...



Re: no. 2, I can send you a spoon! 

BeaBea said she'd slap up 2 pix I sent her. BEABEA? Where are you, girl?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

I can do a pretty good impression of Stevie Nicks.


----------



## rainyday (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> And I should make a confession, too. I've licked every single bead I'm using for Rainy's stuff. Just cuz I likes her so much. *lalalalalalalala*



I confess that was my first laugh of the day. And that I hope the folks at the grocery store don't like me quite so much.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Re: no. 2, I can send you a spoon!
> 
> BeaBea said she'd slap up 2 pix I sent her. BEABEA? Where are you, girl?



I've got space for a homepage that's not used yet (about 50 MB). If some of you would like put up a photo there to link it here, that's fine with me.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

_I confess...I've the hots for Jack._


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I have NOT seen Corpse Bride yet but I did just rent it tonight.




_Corpse Bride is a wonderful movie. I hope you enjoy!

MoonGoddess_


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I confess...I've the hots for Jack._



You've obviously not seen my picture.  

But thank you though That was very sweet of you to say. You are very cute yourself. Your husband is a very lucky man.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2006)

I confess that I really want to catch a double feature..and I also confess that it won't happen because I don't want to go alone.....


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> You've obviously not seen my picture.
> 
> But thank you though That was very sweet of you to say. You are very cute yourself. Your husband is a very lucky man.




*You are a sweetheart, but where is your picture Jack? I really do want to see it!

As for dear hubby, he lives in Connecticut, and I am up here in Maine. So he isn't getting lucky at all, at least not with me. **wink**

Long distance relationships suck. Especially when you're horny.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

I was thinking of a Cupid treath, but there are no secrets anymore. Really all of the Dimension girls have a crush on Jack these days.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *but where is your picture Jack? I really do want to see it!
> 
> *



I posted one a while back. The Wicked Witch. Spooky!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3188&highlight=wicked+witch


----------



## BeaBea (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Re: no. 2, I can send you a spoon!
> 
> BeaBea said she'd slap up 2 pix I sent her. BEABEA? Where are you, girl?



Is that your dulcet tones I can hear dear girl, hollering at me across the Atlantic...?
Read your PM. I'll let you announce the grand unveiling!

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## ripley (May 27, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Is that your dulcet tones I can hear dear girl, hollering at me across the Atlantic...?
> Read your PM. I'll let you announce the grand unveiling!
> 
> Tracey xx
> ...





YAY! I'm so excited...this is great for Jes! And Tracey, you are just the best, you know that?


----------



## BeaBea (May 27, 2006)

Tee hee 

I confess I'm conflicted. I really want to show you - but I'm afraid you're just going to have to wait for Jes to reappear.

(Pssst, Jes - do you think our 'teaser' publicity campaign is working?)

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I posted one a while back. The Wicked Witch. Spooky!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3188&highlight=wicked+witch



*
Oh my....dear Jack! You are gorgeous! And those eyes...and sexy full mouth. 

I hate to break this to you, but you are definitely solo flying material...if you know what I mean. :shocked: 

MoonGoddess*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 27, 2006)

I confess after playing with my niece today, I think a baby wouldn't be so bad in a couple years.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> Oh my....dear Jack! You are gorgeous! *



Wow, thanks. That was very kind of you to say.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Wow, thanks. That was very kind of you to say.




*Just speaking the truth, you gorgeous thing you. :eat2: And I like a man who can take a compliment graciously.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Just speaking the truth, you gorgeous thing you. :eat2: And I like a man who can take a compliment graciously.
> 
> *



I don't know what to say. Now you've gone and made me blush.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't know what to say. Now you've gone and made me blush.




*Now THAT I would love to see a picture of! Keep blushing my dear, it's good for the skin.

The Wicked Witch*


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I confess...I've the hots for Jack._


I confess I tried putting you 2 together before I read you were married.


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Tee hee
> 
> I confess I'm conflicted. I really want to show you - but I'm afraid you're just going to have to wait for Jes to reappear.
> 
> ...


It worked on me! I was out all afternoon and came back to this and now I feel teased and excited too! Tracey is the uberbest. I'm going to post a link (of hers) on the clothing doodad.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess I tried putting you 2 together before I read you were married.



*
I appreciate the thought Jes. I may be married, but I am certainly not dead! I would be less than honest if I did not confess my attraction to Jack.

We would make a very dangerous pair I think. And I hope I can count him as a friend at least...

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> I appreciate the thought Jes. I may be married, but I am certainly not dead! I would be less than honest if I did not confess my attraction to Jack.
> 
> We would make a very dangerous pair I think. And I hope I can count him as a friend at least...
> ...


He is, from what I can tell, a very kind and patient man.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> And I hope I can count him as a friend at least...
> 
> *



Oh, definitely. Us Witches have to stick together in this crazy world.  

BTW: I love Practical Magic.

Have you seen Bewitched yet? It's such a cute funny movie and Shirley MacLaine is a blast as "Endora."


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> He is, from what I can tell, a very kind and patient man.



Jes is too kind.  

And she always puts up with my bad jokes and peculiar sense of humor.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> He is, from what I can tell, a very kind and patient man.



*
That is exactly the feeling that I pick up from him. Assholes are a dime a dozen, but a good man is something you cherish. And those eyes...sigh.

One of the reasons I came to Dimensions was to create friendships with people who don't judge me by my size. I know that as a smaller BBW I don't have it as hard as my larger sisters do. But when your own husband cannot accept your weight, as is the case with me...it's so wonderful to receive a compliment from a man who really means it.

Thanks again Jes, I am honoured by your kindness.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, definitely. Us Witches have to stick together in this crazy world.
> 
> BTW: I love Practical Magic.
> 
> Have you seen Bewitched yet? It's such a cute funny movie and Shirley MacLaine is a blast as "Endora."



*No, I have not seen that one yet. I don't especially care for Nicole Kidman, but I might be tempted to see it just on the fact that Shirley is in it!

And I love Practical Magic too. Sure, it's a bit corny, but one of the few main stream movies that paints us in even a remotely good light.

Can I stick to you? I mean, with you...

I know, I am being naughty.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> But when your own husband cannot accept your weight, as is the case with me...*



That makes me so sad to hear that.  

I saw the picture you posted of yourself. You have such a lovely curvy figure.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Jes is too kind.
> 
> And she always puts up with my bad jokes and peculiar sense of humor.



*
You are both truly beautiful and special people. And I am so glad to have found the two of you.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *No, I have not seen that one yet. I don't especially care for Nicole Kidman, but I might be tempted to see it just on the fact that Shirley is in it!
> *



I loved it. Such a sweet silly movie and I think Nicole Kidman will surprise you in it. She is very good in the part.



> Can I stick to you? I mean, with you...



But of course...


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That makes me so sad to hear that.
> 
> I saw the picture you posted of yourself. You have such a lovely curvy figure.



*Thank you Jack. I have long since given up on trying to change his mind or his tastes. He lives his life, I live mine. I do love him and care deeply for him, but I refuse to beat myself up over my figure. We come this way once...and who knows what lay beyond Summerland. So I intend to live life to it's fullest, with no regrets.

You really are a wonderful man Jack. And thanks for the sweet words. They do mean a lot.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I loved it. Such a sweet silly movie and I think Nicole Kidman will surprise you in it. She is very good in the part.
> 
> 
> 
> But of course...




*Oh dear...it is raining in Maine...if you get my drift!* :shocked:


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Oh dear...it is raining in Maine...if you get my drift!* :shocked:


uhmn, why don't you two get a cauldron!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> uhmn, why don't you two get a cauldron!




*Point the way dear! I do suppose that I ought to behave myself though...

MoonGoddess*


----------



## ripley (May 27, 2006)

Sorry to interrupt the love fest  but I just wanted to say that the novel by Alice Hoffman that the movie Practical Magic was based on is a great book, and as usual, better than the theatrical adaptation.


You can return to your regularly scheduled flirtations now.


----------



## Junoesque (May 27, 2006)

I _completely _agree, ripley.


----------



## ripley (May 27, 2006)

Junoesque said:


> I _completely _agree, ripley.




I like you already.


----------



## Aliena (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> uhmn, why don't you two get a cauldron!



I confess, I can't find the cauldron rentals in the yellow pages.


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2006)

I confess that everything's gotten cloudy somehow. It was pretty clear up until...

Well, there's this place that I've been to a couple times in dreams. I've waled there- it's an intersection in a small suburban neighborhood, a short ways from the main road. It's a pleasant little place. I thought that it only existed in my mind, though.

Until tonight, when I stumbled upon it quite by accident.

I've been depressed today. My mother is in Long Island, and my sister is out in Cape Cod with friends. My father and stepmother are out camping for the weekend, and I'm stuck in this empty house, all alone, except for the cats. And as I was coming home from my deli job, rushing to get home, get changed, and get to the gas station for my shift there, what do I see?

Everywhere, cars parked in the road in front of driveways packed with vans and SUVs, family vehicles. And in the backyard, the plume of smoke from the grill that's making burgers and hot dogs and chicken for families, all together for Memorial Day weekend.

I became very, very depressed. My family is all over the place, and not a single one of them is any less than an hour away. All of my friends from high school believe that it's damn near impossible to have a good time without alcohol or drugs. I have no place to go but home, to be alone in my misery.

I didn't go straight home. I went the other way. I didn't know where I was going, I just went. I thought I'd go and spit on my old high school, but drove past it. I thought I'd go visit my old middle school. I turned down the road for it, but drove past it. I took a couple turns down random side streets, and...

There it was. I never even knew this place _existed_ before tonight, I thought it was just some sort of warped version of a place I have been to.

And then I took a few more turns. It couldn't possibly get any more surreal, I thought.

I was wrong.

I stumbled upon the house of one of my friends who I haven't spoken to in a couple weeks. I recognized the car. And something about that comforted me. I don't know exactly what it was, but it was a good feeling, the bright beam of a lighthouse seen from a ship in a sea of despair. I sped home, slowing down only when I saw the fuzz waiting to stop someone for speeding. And when I arrived home, I wrote this.

I'm now somewhat depressed, but the reason for it is no longer as clear as it was a few hours ago. It's no longer a feeling of loneliness, but something different.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

I confess that I'm pissed off of the WinMediaPlayer.
It accuses songs of a dear friend to be songs of someone else.


----------



## Santaclear (May 28, 2006)

I confest I be weely pist off at De General.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

I need a vacation.


----------



## Ryan (May 28, 2006)

I confess that I'm glad that Matt Hughes beat Royce Gracie (they fought in a UFC match Saturday night).

I confess that I went to bed at approximately 1:00 AM Saturday morning and didn't get out of bed until about 5:00 PM Saturday afternoon.

I confess that I'm really looking forward to watching the NASCAR race later today.

I confess that I look forward to watching _every_ NASCAR race.


----------



## jamie (May 28, 2006)

I confess that we bought a new couch Saturday after schlepping all over town and looking in various and sundry places.

I confess I woke up at 4:30am with a wicked case of buyer's remorse and panic.

I confess that this probably would have happened no matter which couch was chosen.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I need a vacation.


Mine is just over *sigh*. 

But I'm very glad to see your poetry back online Allie, it has become a wonderful webpage again. Actually it was the Jokester who made me aware of you new site, he is still a big fan of your work.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I need a vacation.


Vacation? Is that something edible? Please explain someone!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

I confess that I learned from my wife how to bake chocolate chip cookies without burning them.

Now I can bake whenever I want to all by myself. 

p.s. I really suck at baking but I have finally started to learn a few things. My first job at Subway I burned a lot of cookies *shame on me!* :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I learned from my wife how to bake chocolate chip cookies without burning them.
> 
> Now I can bake whenever I want to all by myself.
> 
> p.s. I really suck at baking but I have finally started to learn a few things. My first job at Subway I burned a lot of cookies *shame on me!* :doh:


What's worse, burned cookies or a cake that isn't through?


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Is that what happened to you Chris, curious?

You tried baking a cake and the cake didn't turn out right?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Is that what happened to you Chris, curious?
> 
> You tried baking a cake and the cake didn't turn out right?


Right. The core of the cake stayed somewhat fluid.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Well that sucks!

Was it a birthday cake?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Well that sucks!
> 
> Was it a birthday cake?


Lukily not. I'd just tried our new oven.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Vacation? Is that something edible? Please explain someone!



On the moon probably. Here on earth, it is similar to a weekend that lasts a week .


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> On the moon probably. Here on earth, it is similar to a weekend that lasts a week .


A weekend that lasts a week? What is a weekend?


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A weekend that lasts a week? What is a weekend?


You work -euhm- chat o holic. Vacation = "Ferien", Weekend = "Wochenende".

As if you didn't know.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

I confess that I came up with another good use for fat--I'm working with slippery little beads today and whenever they shoot off the table, I keep catching them between thigh and belly!! Try that, skinny people!

(ps: no beads were harmed in the making of this jewelry and yes, I promise, I'm washing everything down.  )


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> You work -euhm- chat o holic. Vacation = "Ferien", Weekend = "Wochenende".
> 
> As if you didn't know.


LOL! You caught me! 
But it's such a long time these words had a real meaning to me... *sigh*


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that I came up with another good use for fat--I'm working with slippery little beads today and whenever they shoot off the table, I keep catching them between thigh and belly!! Try that, skinny people!
> 
> (ps: no beads were harmed in the making of this jewelry and yes, I promise, I'm washing everything down.  )



This sounds like you're stringing beads in the nude? Watch that needle.


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2006)

<wonders how long it will take for someone to start a "Bead Sex" group on Yahoo> Anyone have a stop watch?


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that everything's gotten cloudy somehow. It was pretty clear up until...
> 
> Well, there's this place that I've been to a couple times in dreams. I've waled there- it's an intersection in a small suburban neighborhood, a short ways from the main road. It's a pleasant little place. I thought that it only existed in my mind, though.
> 
> ...




Therapeutic driving...sometimes it does wonders...I miss it.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Therapeutic driving...sometimes it does wonders...I miss it.


Me too. Just cruising around with the music roaring... *sigh*


----------



## BeaBea (May 28, 2006)

I confess I've just bought a new car!!!!

I wont bore you with the details but as I am a chick I just have to tell you the colour - its Metallic Kingfisher Blue. Its soooooo pretty 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

Congrats, Tracey.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess I've just bought a new car!!!!
> 
> I wont bore you with the details but as I am a chick I just have to tell you the colour - its Metallic Kingfisher Blue. Its soooooo pretty
> 
> ...


That colour sonds interesting.
Who said details are boring?


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 28, 2006)

I confess there is mango juice in my keyboard, now the up and down arrow keys stick. <sigh>


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I confess there is mango juice in my keyboard, now the up and down arrow keys stick. <sigh>


:shocked:Uhm, what the hell did you do with the mangos? Do you have your computer in the kitchen?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

I confess that..... I'm in love....yeah I know whats new haha..

Psst Love you Pether!


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> This sounds like you're stringing beads in the nude? Watch that needle.


Uh oh. This is kind of embarrasing. I actually didn't mean to divulge that. Look, it's hot here! ANd I live alone!


----------



## BeaBea (May 28, 2006)

And you KNOW we're all sat here imagining your naked loveliness... Harlot! 



Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Mini (May 28, 2006)

I confess that I've given up on sex, women, and yogourt.


----------



## BeaBea (May 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I've given up on sex, women, and yogourt.



And you know how sad that makes me? On behalf of the yoghurt that is...



Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Carrie (May 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I've given up on sex, women, and yogourt.




I confess that reading this really, really upsets me. Yogurt is good for you.


----------



## Carrie (May 28, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> And you know how sad that makes me? On behalf of the yoghurt that is...



Great minds....


----------



## BeaBea (May 28, 2006)

I confess I feel guilty for being mean to Mini.
I further confess that Carrie and I seem to think along the same lines 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Carrie (May 28, 2006)

I confess that I'm a recovering workaholic. And making progress.


----------



## Carrie (May 28, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess I feel guilty for being mean to Mini.
> I further confess that Carrie and I seem to think along the same lines
> 
> Tracey
> ...



P.S. Mini's a good sport, and a fan of dark humor. He knows we're teasing.


----------



## Mini (May 28, 2006)

I confess that Carrie's right.


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

Maybe if he just gave up women with active cultures it would be a good enough compromise. 

And my confession is I'm getting stuff done this weekend that I've put off for six months and it feels so good.


----------



## Carrie (May 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Maybe if he just gave up women with active cultures it would be a good enough compromise.



D'oh!! That was so bad, it was good.  


rainyday said:


> And my confession is I'm getting stuff done this weekend that I've put off for six months and it feels so good.



Yay you!


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Maybe if he just gave up women with active cultures it would be a good enough compromise.
> 
> And my confession is I'm getting stuff done this weekend that I've put off for six months and it feels so good.



I confess that I'm a big piece of shit. I put off all my house cleaning (and it's FILTHY here) 'til the apt. is so hot there is sweat pouring down my face even when I sit motionless. Now, in order for the maintenance people to come in AND for my pals to come help put int he A/C unit, I have to have a cleaner place. 

Why am I my own worst enemy? Why can I not clean up? Why? 

I have made a start on the kitchen. I am determined to finish in there AND clean the bathroom tomorrow morning while it's still cool-ish. I am writing this here so that there is a record of my intent. 

I am a terrible person!


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that I'm a big piece of shit. I put off all my house cleaning (and it's FILTHY here) 'til the apt. is so hot there is sweat pouring down my face even when I sit motionless. Now, in order for the maintenance people to come in AND for my pals to come help put int he A/C unit, I have to have a cleaner place.
> 
> Why am I my own worst enemy? Why can I not clean up? Why?
> 
> ...



Motivation for you: If the bathroom and kitchen are not clean by tomorrow night you must post pictures and show us the mess. That should make you clean.  

Love, 
Your sister in procrastination

P.S. No excuses now that you found your camera.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> P.S. No excuses now that you found your camera.


damnit, why did i ever tell you that?

anyway, what are you gonna do to me from the WEST COAST if I don't, eh?

but you're right. And you've had a productive weekend, and I will, too, by god.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

I confess I don't know why I feel the need to torture myself with damn love stories..


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I don't know why I feel the need to torture myself with damn love stories..


Avoid love stories! Turn your energies to something else entirely. For starters, clean my damned house!

 Or do something you've been avoiding for awhile. It'll make you feel pretty damned good. 

I'm sweating like a pig, sweeping the kitchen floor. Like a fat Cinderella!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Avoid love stories! Turn your energies to something else entirely. For starters, clean my damned house!
> 
> Or do something you've been avoiding for awhile. It'll make you feel pretty damned good.
> 
> I'm sweating like a pig, sweeping the kitchen floor. Like a fat Cinderella!


work? lol..I'm on vacation


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

I confess last night I kissed a sixteen year old boy I used to work with(on his cheek [on his face, you damned peverts{that means you, Jes}]). Great, nice, polite kid, but turned the deepest shade of red I've ever seen on human skin. I think that alone makes it the best kiss ever! I also confess he disappeared as soon as I turned my back. Better luck next time.


----------



## BeaBea (May 29, 2006)

Oh bless him! You realise you're now the subject of a million teenage fantasies and have very probably ruined him for ordinary women?

Yay!

I confess I'm now remembering my very first french kiss. It was with an Italian Ski Instructor and I told my friend that it was like 'having a slug crawl into my mouth' I think I've got a better understanding of it now though - I just need a little more practise. Anyone? Anyone...?

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

Now I'm boy play material. Awesome. 

Ew on the first kiss, but I confess it made me laugh. Mine was sort of okay. In retrospect it's easy to romantacize: A field of flowers, pretty spring day. The again, not a terrific kisser, nervous virgin with acne. Eh.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

I confess that the Flylady keeps me motivated..


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Oh bless him! You realise you're now the subject of a million teenage fantasies and have very probably ruined him for ordinary women?
> 
> Yay!
> 
> ...



*Your description of your first french kiss reminds me of my own experience. He was a sweet guy, but I felt like he was trying to run my FACE, not just my mouth, through some sort of car wash. Even now the thought makes my skin crawl.

I favour gentle nibbles on my lips, a grazing of the tongue across my own. There can be so much passion conveyed in the lightest of gestures.

I need practice too, it's been well over a month since I was last kissed.

Which leads me to my confession. I am currently celibate, not by choice though.
I feel like a damned time bomb.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## BeaBea (May 29, 2006)

I think my first kiss just took me completely by surprise - and it wasnt exactly a mutual thing either. The second (different boy) was much nicer.

But ohhhh my, good kisses. Any man who can look into my eyes and mess with my hair and kiss me like it's everything that matters and not just as foreplay absolutely has me. Take my car keys - hell, take my house keys. I'm his!

I confess I now need to go and calm down a bit.

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I think my first kiss just took me completely by surprise - and it wasnt exactly a mutual thing either. The second (different boy) was much nicer.
> 
> But ohhhh my, good kisses. Any man who can look into my eyes and mess with my hair and kiss me like it's everything that matters and not just as foreplay absolutely has me. Take my car keys - hell, take my house keys. I'm his!
> 
> ...




*I do confess, we are of like Mind BeaBea!

MoonGoddess*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

Hey, try two years since any French kissing!


----------



## BeaBea (May 29, 2006)

Its a crime SL! Go educate a 16 year old - you can teach him right and make a whole generation of women grateful!

I have had a relationship with a man who didn't like kissing. Lovely man, good relationship but there was always something missing for me. I confess I wont make that mistake again...

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

Eh, I'd rather play with Ryan. Although he did suggest I mercy-date the 16 y/o before we expressed interest in each other.


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Oh bless him! You realise you're now the subject of a million teenage fantasies and have very probably ruined him for ordinary women?
> 
> Yay!
> 
> ...


Tracey, leave it to you to bitch about kissing an italian ski instructor! 

My first kiss was in front of people (spin the bottle) -- hey--on a train going through the Alps, now that I think of it (including a teeny corner of Italy). Not so good, but not b/c I didn't like it, because HE didn't.


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

I confess to making the man who slept in my bed get up & watch the sun rise with me yesterday ... who said romance is dead


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

*I confess...I could really use a man right now. Even if just for an hour or so.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I confess that I would not mind having some great sex for this Memorial Day! LOL


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I confess that I would not mind having some great sex for this Memorial Day! LOL



*Start the summer off with a bang!*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

LMAO. Something like that!



MoonGoddess said:


> *Start the summer off with a bang!*


----------



## moonvine (May 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey, try two years since any French kissing!




Only a year for me. W00t!


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I confess that I would not mind having some great sex for this Memorial Day! LOL


I confess that if you tell me you have central a/c, you COULD be having some great sex this memorial day!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

I confess I just spent four minutes testing wills by having the dumbest conversation ever.


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

I confess the kitchen is basically clean, the bathroom is basically clean, my bare feet are dirty and you poor people are going to have to read about my Cinderella exploits every weekend from now on.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Jes, I do have central a/c. 




Jes said:


> I confess that if you tell me you have central a/c, you COULD be having some great sex this memorial day!


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Jes, I do have central a/c.


Hot damn! Cold damn! Just plain damn! Yay!!!


----------



## moonvine (May 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess the kitchen is basically clean, the bathroom is basically clean, my bare feet are dirty and you poor people are going to have to read about my Cinderella exploits every weekend from now on.



I confess I don't think my kitchen has been basically clean in over a year...


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2006)

I confess that I have no idea how to feel about my crush deciding just today that she's a Mormon.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hot damn! Cold damn! Just plain damn! Yay!!!



Forget about ACs, it's just cold, windy and raining for days here.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

DAMN! DAMN! DAMN! LOL



Jes said:


> Hot damn! Cold damn! Just plain damn! Yay!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I have no idea how to feel about my crush deciding just today that she's a Mormon.



Oh my God. That sucks.


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my God. That sucks.



Well, that reaction just ruined my day.


----------



## Carrie (May 29, 2006)

I confess that I'm seriously considering getting a second tattoo.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

What will it be and where will you place it?



Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm seriously considering getting a second tattoo.


----------



## BeaBea (May 29, 2006)

I confess that sometimes I find it easier to deal with the big stuff than the little stuff. Major things I can weather, but occasional casual acts of thoughtless cruelty absolutely floor me 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I have no idea how to feel about my crush deciding just today that she's a Mormon.


Uh, SOL, is my guess.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, that reaction just ruined my day.



I'm sorry, I didn't want to do that to you... I just had a gut reaction that it's probably going to impede any dating plans you may have had.  I know a former Mormon (she posts here) and it's not JUST a religion, it's an entire culture, it engrosses your life, every little aspect, and even moreso for a new convert. I just don't want you to get hurt thinking that it won't be an issue, because it surely will.


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't want to do that to you... I just had a gut reaction that it's probably going to impede any dating plans you may have had.  I know a former Mormon (she posts here) and it's not JUST a religion, it's an entire culture, it engrosses your life, every little aspect, and even moreso for a new convert. I just don't want you to get hurt thinking that it won't be an issue, because it surely will.



Eh, it's alright.

I'm sure that once I get this whole crush thing off my chest it won't bug me so much. I think that not knowing is far worse than her turning me down.


----------



## Mini (May 29, 2006)

I confess that I'll take a strong friendship over pointless sex any day of the week.

I also confess that I wish I had realised this before posting that I'd given up on sex, women and yogourt. I loves me some yogourt.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'll take a strong friendship over pointless sex any day of the week.
> 
> I also confess that I wish I had realised this before posting that I'd given up on sex, women and yogourt. I loves me some yogourt.



*I confess that strong friendship is what I crave. But I sure would not mind some mindless, throbbing sex!*


----------



## rainyday (May 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess the kitchen is basically clean, the bathroom is basically clean, my bare feet are dirty and you poor people are going to have to read about my Cinderella exploits every weekend from now on.



I confess this is making me think of the Poltergeist woman. "This house is clean."


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

That makes two of us, MoonGoddess!




MoonGoddess said:


> *I confess that strong friendship is what I crave. But I sure would not mind some mindless, throbbing sex!*


----------



## rainyday (May 29, 2006)

Oh hell. Three.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

I confess that throbbing is one of the dirtiest words EVER. 

In a very good way. *sigh*


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2006)

I confess that I want a good sword. And a reason to use said sword.


----------



## Jane (May 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that throbbing is one of the dirtiest words EVER.
> 
> In a very good way. *sigh*


Whereas I prefer the term "hot monkey love."


----------



## Mini (May 29, 2006)

Blackjack,

Get a kukri. Find a tree. Kill the tree.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2006)

I confess I'm bummed my horoscopes for today didn't come true...

Oh well..good thing I don't believe in them..lol


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> Blackjack,
> 
> Get a kukri. Find a tree. Kill the tree.



What the hell is a kukri?


----------



## Ryan (May 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> What the hell is a kukri?



The Origin of the Kukri


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> The Origin of the Kukri



Aha!

Yeah, I think I could kill a tree with that.


----------



## Ryan (May 29, 2006)

I confess that I had a great day. I spent the first three hours of my day talking on the phone with my favorite person in the world. After that, I spent the rest of the day watching _Band Of Brothers_ (one of my favorite shows) on The History Channel.


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that throbbing is one of the dirtiest words EVER.
> 
> In a very good way. *sigh*



What about slippery?

Or...nubbins?

Ok, nubbins is just a dirty word in the gross sense. Sorry.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I had a great day. I spent the first three hours of my day talking on the phone with my favorite person in the world. After that, I spent the rest of the day watching _Band Of Brothers_ (one of my favorite shows) on The History Channel.


awww..that's sweet  Glad you had a great day


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 30, 2006)

I finally found the Marvel Legends 4 pack with Dracula, Frankenstein, Werewolf and Zombie today at Wallyworld. So I am totally feeling good right now.


----------



## Mini (May 30, 2006)

I confess that in the span of 48 hours I've encountered two situations that had the potential to turn violent, though the second one was decidedly funnier than the first.

(Kinda easy considering it involved a drunkard goin' "What are YOU lookin' at?" while staggering around in a circle versus 4 college-aged dudes who were tweaked out of their fucking minds.)


----------



## Mini (May 30, 2006)

I confess that telling a coworker "Be a doll and check that tag for me" whilst mincing about is possibly not the safest course of action in a largely homophobic work environment.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'll take a strong friendship over pointless sex any day of the week.



Why not have pointless sex with your friends?


----------



## BeaBea (May 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Why not have pointless sex with your friends?



Genius  I was wondering what to do tonight but now I have a plan...
Cheers SL!

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 30, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I had a great day. I spent the first three hours of my day talking on the phone with my favorite person in the world. After that, I spent the rest of the day watching _Band Of Brothers_ (one of my favorite shows) on The History Channel.



I just now read this. That's incredibly sweet and absolutely warmed me to the cockles after being angry. (I'm angry at you because you get to work with intelligent people. Ugh.)


----------



## Zandoz (May 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that throbbing is one of the dirtiest words EVER.
> 
> In a very good way. *sigh*



Unless it is accompanied by the word pain.


----------



## Mini (May 30, 2006)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/6433767761876696/drtran/

I confess that the above video made me laugh so hard that I bruised something.


----------



## Jane (May 30, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Unless it is accompanied by the word pain.


Remember, erections lasting more than four hours require emegency treatment to avoid permanent damage.


----------



## Carrie (May 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Remember, erections lasting more than four hours require emegency treatment to avoid permanent damage.



Ahh, sweet priapism. :smitten:


----------



## Jes (May 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ahh, sweet Pepeism. :smitten:



That nick has REALLY stuck, hasn't it, Carrie?


----------



## Mini (May 30, 2006)

I confess that I now know who TSL reminds me of. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

I confess that Jes needs to at least plunk down some damp crispies for a Christine Lavin album.

*Air Conditioner
Words and Music by Christine Lavin*

Oooh this hot summer's got me down
You can fry an egg on the street
Heat waves are wiggling on the sidewalk 
Cops are dropping like flies on the beat
I need a new lover to take me in
Protect me from this humid air
Be him from Brooklyn, Staten Island, or Queens
I don't care

It don't matter what kinda lovin' you're into 
Or how big your apartment might be
All you need's an Air Conditioner 
And you're the man for me.

You can pour me a glass of Perrier
You can fan my fevered brow
You can rub me down with alcohol
That ain't enough know how
You can lay me in a tub of ice
You can stand me in a cold shower too
But if you don't have an Air Conditioner
I will not go home with you

It don't matter what kinda lovin' you're into 
Or how big your ego might be
All you need's an Air Conditioner 
And you are the man
You are the man
You are the man
You are the man
You are the man
You are the man
You are the man for me.

(scat)

What's that you say you live by the Hudson River
And a breeze blows through your door
Well honey if you don't have a Freidrich's in your window
I don't wanna hear any more 
What's that you say you live in a penthouse
Got a terrace with a view of the night
Well that's swell but I really must tell you 
An Air Conditioner's a much prettier sight

It don't matter what kinda lovin' you're into 
Or how big your wallet might be
All you need's an Air Conditioner 
And you're the man oh 
You're the man
I don't care what kinda lovin' you're into 
Or how big your _________ might be
All you need's an Air Conditioner 
And you're the man oh
You're the man oh
You're the man for me.

(Edited to add: No, Mini. Not that kind of scat.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess... that I bruised something.


Mmmmm.... hickory-smoked horse buttholes.

Hilarious, Mini.


----------



## Zandoz (May 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Remember, erections lasting more than four hours require emegency treatment to avoid permanent damage.



<Sits on hands to avoid further problems>


----------



## Mini (May 30, 2006)

I confess that I decided to get the Caesar. Pics to follow this evening.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I decided to get the Caesar. Pics to follow this evening.



I confess I'm looking forward to the pics. 
And I have a buttload of work left to do today, but I'm busy having a social life online. 

:doh:


----------



## Carrie (May 30, 2006)

I confess that I just got a phone call that really made me smile. Never in my life did I think I'd actually enjoy listening to a fishing story.


----------



## Blackjack (May 30, 2006)

I confess that I took a big ol' chunk outta my thumb at work today. To stop the bleeding, there's a shitload of bandage on my hand.







No happy time for me tonight


----------



## Mini (May 30, 2006)

I confess that photographs are easier to take when you can find the camera.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm dying to know if the chunk that came out of Blackjack's thumb ended up in someone's order.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm pleasantly buzzed. From three sips of beer. Granted, it's Belgian ale, but still... three sips? What a lightweight.


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I took a big ol' chunk outta my thumb at work today. To stop the bleeding, there's a shitload of bandage on my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH!


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> http://www.zippyvideos.com/6433767761876696/drtran/
> 
> I confess that the above video made me laugh so hard that I bruised something.




That video rocks!  *LOL!*


----------



## Blackjack (May 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I'm dying to know if the chunk that came out of Blackjack's thumb ended up in someone's order.



No, but the machine did have to be shut down and cleaned.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> No, but the machine did have to be shut down and cleaned.



Owwwww!!! Oh God, just the "machine" mention made me cringe. 

Glad you didn't lose it completely!


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

*funny story that just doesn't happen everyday*

I confess that earlier, My wife and I were driving back home and saw a humungous snapping turtle that was crossing the road. So, I whipped a U-Turn (mainly for the boys that were buckled in the backseat) and then a Cop saw me do this and proceeded to follow me. 

We pulled the car over to the side of the road where the turle was and then the officer came to my window because I was the driver and just simply asked "You stopped here because of the turtle, right?" So I responded: "Yes" and immediately apologized for making a U-Turn the way I did. And he didn't seem to mind at all. Next he asked: "Do you have anything in your trunk to help get the turtle out the road?" 

My wife and I opened up the trunk and I had 2 skateboards that my wife decided to use. Basically, I watched the boys and my wife helped the officer. The officer seemed more frightened of the humungous snapping turtle than my wife. Well, he had a skateboard and my wife had a skateboard. The first few tries the turtle startled everybody it seemed. Also the turtle peed in the middle of the road probably because it got really frightened I suppose. *ICK* 

Which reminds me that I still have snapping turtle piss on one of my skateboards. 

Anyhow, my wife eventually was able to scoop the heavy turtle with one skateboard onto another skateboard that the police officer held and then they rolled the turtle to the other side of the road to safety.


----------



## rainyday (May 31, 2006)

Great story, Swampy. Especially the part about not getting a ticket.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Yep, exactly! *phew*


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> ....they rolled the turtle to the other side of the road to safety.



Good story! You DON'T see that every day!


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Thanks, glad you liked it Santaclear.


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

I confess I'm mystified why Rainyday (sorry, Rainy, I don't feel right not capitalizing your name) asked me on the "Dear Santa" thread why I never confess anything on this thread or post on it. But I DO post on this thread, at least semi-regularly I'd say. And Rainy and I have even bantered back and forth here at least a few times I think. 

So I ask the rest of you, amidst all these confessive vibes, this finger-pointing and recrimination: Why does Rainyday have this vendetta against me? Where will all this end? Will I never find peace?

Also I confess I don't feel like going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I decided to get the Caesar. Pics to follow this evening.



This I wanna see. Ask for it with extra Ranch dressing. :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I took a big ol' chunk outta my thumb at work today. To stop the bleeding, there's a shitload of bandage on my hand.
> 
> No happy time for me tonight



Hope your hand heals fast, Cousin Jack. 

Also hope everyone here who's not feeling good for whatever reason feels much better soon.


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

OK, I confess (and this is my most serious one) that many years ago, I think it was 1971 or '72, I was on a bizarre hallucingenic drug (actually it was nitrous oxide in the dentist's office) and layers of reality twirled away like so many pinwheels. And I was in a place where I'd been before and remembered that the way I got here (on Earth, in this body) was I agreed to forget something which I knew was actually true. And I thought about it many years later and realized a lot of it is disturbingly similar to those stories of making an agreement with the Devil or selling your soul. And that most of it did come true.


----------



## rainyday (May 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> So I ask the rest of you, amidst all these confessive vibes, this finger-pointing and recrimination: Why does Rainyday have this vendetta against me? Where will all this end? Will I never find peace?



Don't you call me out, Anta! Just because I couldn't remember you confessing here. How am I supposed to remember which threads your one-liners were in? Maybe they made me laugh so hard I forgot. Ever considered that? Or maybe your confessions just weren't shocking enough. Orrrrrrrrrrrrr just maybe you have something against those with cheese brainitis. It's a recognized disability, you know. I bet you don't even like cheese, you hater.

[size=-2]I confess I'm really terrible at this calling you out stuff. I could have sworn you hadn't confessed here. And now we broke the universe by hating out here instead of in the Clubhouse. That one's your fault too.  [/size]


----------



## rainyday (May 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> OK, I confess (and this is my most serious one) that many years ago, I think it was 1971 or '72, I was on a bizarre hallucingenic drug (actually it was nitrous oxide in the dentist's office) and layers of reality twirled away like so many pinwheels. And I was in a place where I'd been before and remembered that the way I got here (on Earth, in this body) was I agreed to forget something which I knew was actually true. And I thought about it many years later and realized a lot of it is disturbingly similar to those stories of making an agreement with the Devil or selling your soul. And that most of it did come true.



Oh great. You had to go and confess while I was writing. And a doozy! 

What was the secret something you had to forget?


----------



## missaf (May 31, 2006)

Four burners on an industrial stove. The pan was over 3 feet in circumference. 



Fuzzy said:


> I can't imagine what your using to fry all of that at once.. unless of course, you divided it up into several pans and you're utilizing all the burners on your stove.
> 
> (And what's the occasion? Block party? Soup Kitchen? Freezer on the blink?)


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Don't you call me out, Anta! Just because I couldn't remember you confessing here. How am I supposed to remember which threads your one-liners were in? Maybe they made me laugh so hard I forgot. Ever considered that? Or maybe your confessions just weren't shocking enough. Orrrrrrrrrrrrr just maybe you have something against those with cheese brainitis. It's a recognized disability, you know. I bet you don't even like cheese, you hater.
> 
> [size=-2]I confess I'm really terrible at this calling you out stuff. I could have sworn you hadn't confessed here. And now we broke the universe by hating out here instead of in the Clubhouse. That one's your fault too.  [/size]



I love cheese, Rainy. Don't be silly.

And btw AAGA DNT U HATE MEEEEE MEET MEAT HEIGHT HEAT HATE HAT DAT (grrrrrrrrrr!)


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2006)

rainyday said:


> What was the secret something you had to forget?



I don't know. I think it was that the universe and all souls are really one but by agreeing to forget that I separated from it and was able to come here, where everything really is separate but at the same time one. Kinda zero equals one, everything is nothing, plus and minus, positive-versus-negative type stuff which people start religions about. (Or lose their minds.)


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Owwwww!!! Oh God, just the "machine" mention made me cringe.
> 
> Glad you didn't lose it completely!



Well, I had said that the only way to hurt oneself on the meat cutters at the deli was to try, or to me really stupid and careless. It was, in this case, the latter.


----------



## Carrie (May 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I don't know. I think it was that the universe and all souls are really one but by agreeing to forget that I separated from it and was able to come here, where everything really is separate but at the same time one. Kinda zero equals one, everything is nothing, plus and minus, positive-versus-negative type stuff which people start religions about. (Or lose their minds.)



Go back to yer clubhouse and sing "Kumbaya", ya damn hippy.


----------



## Jane (May 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I don't know. I think it was that the universe and all souls are really one but by agreeing to forget that I separated from it and was able to come here, where everything really is separate but at the same time one. Kinda zero equals one, everything is nothing, plus and minus, positive-versus-negative type stuff which people start religions about. (Or lose their minds.)


Now that you've told everyone, you know we're going to have to....oh, well, no one believes you so no big deal.


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2006)

I confess that after a year and a half of my local grocery store being closed, it was bought by another company and reopened over the weekend. I went last night--it's clean and bright and so damned exciting that I had to call and friend and we jizzed over the phone about it! Yay! This will really improve the quality of my life--which is a bit lame, but I don't care!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2006)

I confess that I had a dream last night which involved Girls gone wild in a Stuckey's, old men in bermuda shorts, outhouses, young men in overalls, the wild west....all with me nekkid as a jaybird or wearing a Laura Ingalls Wilder dress. I'm wondering what was in my dinner last night.


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2006)

<PERK> "all with me nekkid as a jaybird" <PERK>


----------



## Jane (May 31, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I had a dream last night which involved Girls gone wild in a Stuckey's, old men in bermuda shorts, outhouses, young men in overalls, the wild west....all with me nekkid as a jaybird or wearing a Laura Ingalls Wilder dress. I'm wondering what was in my dinner last night.


I confess, I'm so glad it was JoyJoy posting this and not FL....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

I confess that I wish it would be getting summer. This green painted winter sucks.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 31, 2006)

I confess someone who works for me put in their resignation today, now I don't have to fire them, <EP does happy dance>.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2006)

I confess that I feel like I'm almost ready to tell her.


----------



## Mini (May 31, 2006)

I confess that I'll die a happy man if the next boyband to come outta the woodwork is called the Chundering Dunderpates.


----------



## Mini (May 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I feel like I'm almost ready to tell her.



That you don't dig cultists?


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> That you don't dig cultists?



No, I'll let that whole deal complicate things farther down the road. For now I just wanna tell her that I've had a crush on her for damn near two years, and that it's the reason I haven't talked to her as much as I shoulda 'cause I was too damn shy. Also that even if it's not a mutual feeling, I'd still like to be friends with her and all that.


----------



## Mini (May 31, 2006)

I confess that you should just do it and be done with it. No sense waiting.


----------



## Ash (May 31, 2006)

I confess that I'm back from Indiana and that the trip was a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 31, 2006)

I confess that I'm not very happy without sugar.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that you should just do it and be done with it. No sense waiting.



I confess that I really wish it was that easy. The actual doing it is simple, but the whole anxious buildup to it? Welcome to ulcer city, man.


----------



## Aliena (May 31, 2006)

I confess that I forgot where I last posted in this thread. Didn't someone take a drive on a long road to the past? I can't remember who...hmmmm. 

I confess I do have a problem with remembering where I post things at Dim. I don't come back all the time to check for responses or if I do, I don't feel like posting. Then when I do feel like posting, I forget where I had posted before. 

Ok, here's my true confession: I confess I am confused here at Dim. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I decided to get the Caesar. Pics to follow this evening.



Sweeeeeeeeeet!

Are you sure you don't want that Jim Carrey hair-cut from the movie "Dumb and Dumber?"

Feel free to kick my ass for suggesting that, BTW. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I confess that I forgot where I last posted in this thread. Didn't someone take a drive on a long road to the past? I can't remember who...hmmmm.
> 
> I confess I do have a problem with remembering where I post things at Dim. I don't come back all the time to check for responses or if I do, I don't feel like posting. Then when I do feel like posting, I forget where I had posted before.
> 
> Ok, here's my true confession: I confess I am confused here at Dim. :doh:



Me too sometimes!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2006)

IC that I overindulge alot.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I really want a sword.

Not sure if I made note of that before or not.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I really want a sword.
> 
> Not sure if I made note of that before or not.



I confess, I thought all little boys had swords.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2006)

( If you lit a campfire, boys of all ages will be compelled to pick up a stick or several and attempt to put them in the fire.. if not play with the fire as well. )


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I would like to know how some people have animated avatars. I want one too!


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

**_Looks to see if there is a penis below; nope, no penis._**

I love playing with sticks too--and I'm a girl!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I confess, I thought all little boys had swords.



 

I meant a sword- you know, made of steel. I don't really use such vague metaphors when talking about the penis.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome back, Ashley.

Fuzzy, we'd never have guessed that. 

Aliena, me three.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I really wish it was that easy. The actual doing it is simple, but the whole anxious buildup to it? Welcome to ulcer city, man.



I confess that I'd be more than willing to draft a script for you to follow. It'd be a larf.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I meant a sword- you know, made of steel. I don't really use such vague metaphors when talking about the penis.



Well, indeed you don't!!!! None the less, I do and I did!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

So if a sword is one such metaphor for a boy...then whats the other metaphor for a girl?

*ACK* 

Why did I just ask that question?


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> So if a sword is one such metaphor for a boy...then whats the other metaphor for a girl?
> 
> *ACK*
> 
> Why did just ask that question?



1) High school gymnasium stuffed with fish. In the summer. Rotting fish.

Or so I've heard.

2) Morbid curiosity.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'd be more than willing to draft a script for you to follow. It'd be a larf.



Yeah, right. If anyone's gonna script this shit, it's gonna be me.

Swamp: Axe wound.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> So if a sword is one such metaphor for a boy...then whats the other metaphor for a girl?
> 
> *ACK*
> 
> Why did just ask that question?



I confess Swamptoad, the topic of metaphors for female privates could a thread in its own rights.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, right. If anyone's gonna script this shit, it's gonna be me.



Well, don't come crying to me when you confess that you're her Perfect Love Walrus.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I know why I say *ACK* sometimes in my posts.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I stayed up way too late talking on the phone. I'm having trouble getting started this morning. 

Apparently, I'm not 20 anymore.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Apparently, I'm not 20 anymore.



Well, sweetheart, that's why you're not molesting me all the time. Remember?


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, sweetheart, that's why you're not molesting me all the time. Remember?


Remember, while young men hit their peak around 18, women don't until around 35 or more.


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I really wish it was that easy. The actual doing it is simple, but the whole anxious buildup to it? Welcome to ulcer city, man.


TWO YEARS? You darn near deserve that ulcer.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> Remember, while young men hit their peak around 18, women don't until around 35 or more.



I know that. My mother kicks me out of the house every now and then because of that.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> TWO YEARS? You darn near deserve that ulcer.



I'm shy! It wasn't until recently that I started going to parties and stuff. I don't do well in social situations, and I'm shitty on the phone. And although I've had a crush on her for 2 years, it hasn't really been anything that I was seriously thinking about pursuing until recently.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I talk to my cats all night long. Conversations, albeit one-sided.
> 
> So far tonight I've had 2 fluffernutters, a handful of cheese puffs, a roast beef sandwich and a glass of milk. It's 11pm and I'm still trying to figure out what I'm actually going to have for dinner.


its ok, i have group therapy with all four of mine... i sit them down in little fold out chairs and they tilt their heads and listen intently.... before running head on into the screen door when a squirrel passes by on the deck


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, sweetheart, that's why you're not molesting me all the time. Remember?



Yet another reason to mourn the loss of my youth. Sniffle.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> Remember, while young men hit their peak around 18, women don't until around 35 or more.



Woohoo! I'm 35!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I am extremely irate that our payroll person forgot to do payroll this week, and I'm not getting paid until Monday.  

I'm getting a really awesome new computer for work, though. I told my boss if I run out of food over the weekend I'm hocking it for cash. He laughed, but in kinda a worried tone. That made me feel better.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I haven't been sleeping well lately, for no apparent reason, and this morning I woke up extremely grumpy. Here's hoping something happens today to brighten my mood.


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I am extremely irate that our payroll person forgot to do payroll this week, and I'm not getting paid until Monday.
> 
> I'm getting a really awesome new computer for work, though. I told my boss if I run out of food over the weekend I'm hocking it for cash. He laughed, but in kinda a worried tone. That made me feel better.


That's why the payroll person needs to be the one in the office who runs out of money first. I NEVER forget to do payroll.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Woohoo! I'm 35!


whohoo! I'm more!

I got hit up yesterday by a lad who'd seen my photo. I told him I was sure he was a good 10 years younger than I am (I hadn't seen any pix or anything, but now that I've been around the internets since the late 80s, the tide has turned and I'm not the younger one much, anymore). He kept refusing to believe me (and not in a cheesy way) and when it finally came down to it, he said he thought, based on my profile shot, that we were the same age--25. 

WOOHOOO! THIS OLD BROAD'S STILL GOT IT!!! GIDDY UP!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> That's why the payroll person needs to be the one in the office who runs out of money first. I NEVER forget to do payroll.



Neither did I, when I did payroll at my previous job. NEVER. And it's interesting - I was trying to explain to my boss why getting a hand-written check tomorrow from an out of town bank wasn't an acceptable solution.... because it'll take several days to clear, etc., and he just didn't get it.


----------



## jamie (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess I wore a loud flowery skirt to work today and have been getting compliments on it and shocked looks because I always dress like a boy.

I also confess I am enjoying it a little too much.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I am extremely irate that our payroll person forgot to do payroll this week, and I'm not getting paid until Monday.
> 
> I'm getting a really awesome new computer for work, though. I told my boss if I run out of food over the weekend I'm hocking it for cash. He laughed, but in kinda a worried tone. That made me feel better.


I confess that they ought to be able to float everyone some dough from petty cash b/c its their screw up. I also confess I know you don't care that much. I confess I made our nutty peeps here give me my raise once when it didn't come through for me, but did for everyone else, just on principle.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> whohoo! I'm more!
> 
> I got hit up yesterday by a lad who'd seen my photo.
> WOOHOOO! THIS OLD BROAD'S STILL GOT IT!!! GIDDY UP!



Hey Jes!
Go girl!

I confess that hearing this made me feel sooo good.







Olive


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Hey Jes!
> Go girl!
> 
> I confess that hearing this made me feel sooo good.
> ]


haha. Well, nothing's going to come of it or anything, but it WAS funny. I think people see what they wanna see in pictures though b/c while I may look young in that photo, I don't look 25.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that they ought to be able to float everyone some dough from petty cash b/c its their screw up. I also confess I know you don't care that much. I confess I made our nutty peeps here give me my raise once when it didn't come through for me, but did for everyone else, just on principle.



They're cutting me a local check. It's good to be the princess. :wubu: 


(P.S. Why don't I care that much? I do care that much - I live paycheck to paycheck, unfortunately. I fussed until they made me happy).


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I am extremely irate that our payroll person forgot to do payroll this week, and I'm not getting paid until Monday.
> 
> I'm getting a really awesome new computer for work, though. I told my boss if I run out of food over the weekend I'm hocking it for cash. He laughed, but in kinda a worried tone. That made me feel better.



I do not know if it is still in effect, but back in the 80s there was a federally mandated penalty companies had to pay for holding up payroll checks over a specified period. I once had to make a high speed 300 mile run, and meet someone from another plant mid way, to get the plants payroll there in time to avoid the penalties. At the time I had nothing to do with the payroll, but I had a fast (looking)car...and a radar detector...so I was nominated.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I am extremely irate that our payroll person forgot to do payroll this week, and I'm not getting paid until Monday.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> whohoo! I'm more!
> 
> I got hit up yesterday by a lad who'd seen my photo. I told him I was sure he was a good 10 years younger than I am (I hadn't seen any pix or anything, but now that I've been around the internets since the late 80s, the tide has turned and I'm not the younger one much, anymore). He kept refusing to believe me (and not in a cheesy way) and when it finally came down to it, he said he thought, based on my profile shot, that we were the same age--25.
> 
> WOOHOOO! THIS OLD BROAD'S STILL GOT IT!!! GIDDY UP!



Hell, you look like you're in your late 20's. I honestly had no idea...

Although I believe I know the secret to your apparent youthful looks. At the very least, I can start a good, juicy rumor.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Hell, you look like you're in your late 20's. I honestly had no idea...
> 
> Although I believe I know the secret to your apparent youthful looks. At the very least, I can start a good, juicy rumor.


HOTT!
really? that's fun! I hope I just keep looking younger. Soon I'll be 12.
What's the rumor?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> HOTT!
> really? that's fun! I hope I just keep looking younger. Soon I'll be 12.
> What's the rumor?



JES BATHES IN THE BLOOD OF VIRGINS!

And that's hard nowadays. Ain't many virgins around.

...Oh. Shit. I better go get laid.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I do not know if it is still in effect, but back in the 80s there was a federally mandated penalty companies had to pay for holding up payroll checks over a specified period. I once had to make a high speed 300 mile run, and meet someone from another plant mid way, to get the plants payroll there in time to avoid the penalties. At the time I had nothing to do with the payroll, but I had a fast (looking)car...and a radar detector...so I was nominated.



Oooh, Zan, that's so.....Knight Rider.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess I'm a bit miffed that no one has put on a clown outfit and done a juggling act to try to cheer me up (which is actually a good thing, since that would actually have a reverse effect). 

I'm glad Carrie's getting paid after all, though.  

Maybe if I pitch a fit, someone would cut me a check. That would certainly go a long way toward brightening my mood!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


>



Show me your O-face, baby.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oooh, Zan, that's so.....Knight Rider.


Or Smokey and the Bandit. Either way a black Trans Am.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I'm a bit miffed that no one has put on a clown outfit and done a juggling act to try to cheer me up (which is actually a good thing, since that would actually have a reverse effect).



In my mind, I'm mooning you, Joy. And we're giggling! Does that help?


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> They're cutting me a local check. It's good to be the princess. :wubu:
> 
> 
> (P.S. Why don't I care that much? I do care that much - I live paycheck to paycheck, unfortunately. I fussed until they made me happy).


This is also the time to make them realize they didn't do something special for you, since they INCONVENIENCED you in the first place.

Otherwise, they'll bring this up again like THEY were special, and you will be forced to kneecap them.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 1, 2006)

I ALSO confess that I was quite glad, last night when I got home, to see the neighbors moving out. The same ones who play acid rock at 2 am, which I can clearly hear from my bedroom, and who shot a gun in the air several times after I called the police to ask them to turn down their music last weekend. 

Now everyone cross your fingers in hopes that the new neighbors are much nicer. Please.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> In my mind, I'm mooning you, Joy. And we're giggling! Does that help?


 
Ahh, Carrie, my love, yes it does. Nothing like a full moon to put a smile on my face. :wubu: Thank you!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Show me your O-face, baby.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> This is also the time to make them realize they didn't do something special for you, since they INCONVENIENCED you in the first place.
> 
> Otherwise, they'll bring this up again like THEY were special, and you will be forced to kneecap them.



Excellent point, Miss Jane, but luckily, homey don't play that. They know on which side their bread's buttered with me.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


>



SNORTSNORTSNORTSNORTSNORT


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Ahh, Carrie, my love, yes it does. Nothing like a full moon to put a smile on my face. :wubu: Thank you!



Always a pleasure, Joy! And just because it was you, I put a lil' wiggle into it. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

you people are dirty.

and ignoring me.

and my O face.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> you people are dirty.
> 
> and ignoring me.
> 
> and my O face.



Yes. 
No - look on previous page.
You never showed me.


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Excellent point, Miss Jane, but luckily, homey don't play that. They know on which side their bread's buttered with me.


But, still, you WOULD get to kneecap them.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes.
> No - look on previous page.
> You never showed me.


no one sends me PMs anymore. I go days and days and days and days and days. And days. 

so sad.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> you people are dirty.
> 
> and ignoring me.
> 
> and my O face.



Ignoring you? Hardly.

I'm organizing a party to come to your lair in the lowest level of the dungeon in which you live (B-14, right?) and slay thee, witch! The virgins will be safe from death!

...I play too much _Diablo II_.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

I also confess that I'm about to be late for work.

Hi-ho, Oldsmobile! Awayyyyyyy!


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Ignoring you? Hardly.
> 
> I'm organizing a party to come to your lair in the lowest level of the dungeon in which you live (B-14, right?) and slay thee, witch! The virgins will be safe from death!
> 
> ...I play too much _Diablo II_.


I do totally have a lair, and you're welcome to it. No virgins, though. 
Oh wait--one virgin! And she's staying that way.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> no one sends me PMs anymore. I go days and days and days and days and days. And days.
> 
> so sad.



I haven't gotten a single one since the last one you sent me. Monday! 

NOW who's more pitiful?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess I heard some girls longing for PM.
I consider sending some, but I'm quite unsure...


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I haven't gotten a single one since the last one you sent me. Monday!
> 
> NOW who's more pitiful?


you get calls from a boy.

so hush up.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> you get calls from a boy.
> 
> so hush up.



Dammit. Trumped once again.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I now have lousy pictures of my awesome haircut. Bask in my dwindling glory! 

View attachment Michael 28.jpg


View attachment Michael 29.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I heard some girls longing for PM.
> I consider sending some, but I'm quite unsure...


I confess I'm still not sure what to do...
Should I send them PMs or not?


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I'm still not sure what to do...
> Should I send them PMs or not?



Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I now have lousy pictures of my awesome haircut. Bask in my dwindling glory!



Such cuteness!!!! It looks great.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> Yes. Yes you should.



Yes. Yes he's right.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I'm still not sure what to do...
> Should I send them PMs or not?




*Go ahead, send them. I don't know anyone who doesn't like a nice PM....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

OK, I'm convinced.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I now have lousy pictures of my awesome haircut. Bask in my dwindling glory!



It looks really sexy on ya my dear...
Stacey


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini, cute haircut, now lose the gel.

It makes my fingers sticky when I run them through your hair.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> no one sends me PMs anymore. I go days and days and days and days and days. And days.
> 
> so sad.



I confess I'm so happy to finally be caught up on my PMs/Email replies. Such satisfaction.



[size=-2]I lie! I'm so far behind and the guilt! The guilt! It stabs! I had a busy day yesterday, toots. I also confess 'toots" is the new name I call every woman. And yes, I imagine smacking gum and wearing a giant R on the pocket of my pink apron when I say it, too.[/size]


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I'm so happy to finally be caught up on my PMs/Email replies. Such satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> [size=-2]I lie! I'm so far behind and the guilt! The guilt! It stabs! I had a busy day yesterday, toots. I also confess 'toots" is the new name I call every woman. And yes, I imagine smacking gum and wearing a giant R on the pocket of my pink apron when I say it, too.[/size]


Hee hee hee think I'll send rainy at least ten pm's an hour....

(No I won't but the thought is there)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I also confess 'toots" is the new name I call every woman. And yes, I imagine smacking gum and wearing a giant R on the pocket of my pink apron when I say it, too.[/size]



This reminds me of something. I confess that no matter where I go, I seem to put out this particular aura that makes women not much older than I am call me "sweetie", "baby", "honey", "doll", etc. I'm nearly 6' tall, large, and 35 years old, so I don't quite get it. I don't mind it, though - it's endearing. I just find it curious.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> This reminds me of something. I confess that no matter where I go, I seem to put out this particular aura that makes women not much older than I am call me "sweetie", "baby", "honey", "doll", etc. I'm nearly 6' tall, large, and 35 years old, so I don't quite get it. I don't mind it, though - it's endearing. I just find it curious.



Oh Lord, Carrie. Me too. Grown women call me, a grown woman, "honey" and "sweetheart" in person too. I don't mind it at all from women I'm friendly with already--it's endearing in that case. But from strangers like receptionists I just find it irksome. Makes me want to check the top of my head and see if someone stuck a big pink polka dot bow up there when I wasn't looking. :shocked:


----------



## Jane (Jun 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Oh Lord, Carrie. Me too. Grown women call me, a grown woman, "honey" and "sweetheart" in person too. I don't mind it at all from women I'm friendly with already--it's endearing in that case. But from strangers like receptionists I just find it irksome. Makes me want to check the top of my head and see if someone stuck a big pink polka dot bow up there when I wasn't looking. :shocked:


Whereas, I ask them how long they were an IHOP waitress.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> Hee hee hee think I'll send rainy at least ten pm's an hour....
> 
> (No I won't but the thought is there)



Jane, I'll respond to this post after I've answered all my messages.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I'm getting more than a little irked by men who think that I'm looking for casual sex. Whatever happened to saving oneself for a special someone?

Fuck, I don't understand my generation.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm getting more than a little irked by men who think that I'm looking for casual sex.



I confess I'm far more irked by those who think I'm not 

Tracey

Edited to add: This is a joke, you know, in case the  didn't make that clear enough...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I now have lousy pictures of my awesome haircut. Bask in my dwindling glory!



Oh yeah, that was a good call!!!  It looks GREAT!


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that y'all have got me flattered n' flustered. :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, man. I confess that I feel kind of bad that I'm sitting here in bed with my laptop (bedroom is the only one with a/c until this weekend), and my dog Sam is lying beside me snoozing blissfully, her head lying on the book I was reading last night, using it as a pillow. 

The book? "Guide to Getting It On".


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess my office chair broke and I had to toss it, and swap it out with my big ugly 70's floral arm chair. I also confess this made Kitty very happy since it's so big and comfy, and she can easily sleep on it while I sit here writing and chatting.


----------



## Echoes (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I swallowed a watermelon seed and for a split second entertained the notion of a watermelon patch sprouting in my stomach. Ah, the long term effects of parental scare tactics.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 1, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I confess that I swallowed a watermelon seed and for a split second entertained the notion of a watermelon patch sprouting in my stomach. Ah, the long term effects of parental scare tactics.


 
I confess that when I was pregnant with my first child, my then-husband convinced his 4 yr old niece that I *had* swallowed a watermelon seed and had one growing inside me. She sure was surprised when we brought home a baby instead.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, man. I confess that I feel kind of bad that I'm sitting here in bed with my laptop (bedroom is the only one with a/c until this weekend), and my dog Sam is lying beside me snoozing blissfully, her head lying on the book I was reading last night, using it as a pillow.
> 
> The book? "Guide to Getting It On".



This is a scene totally worthy of being included in a movie.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that I just rejected someone and I feel kinda bad about it.

No, not because he didn't deserve it, but because I'm too damn empathetic.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I just rejected someone and I feel kinda bad about it.
> 
> No, not because he didn't deserve it, but because I'm too damn empathetic.



Yeah, it sucks, but you have to be honest if you know it's not going to be good or worth pursuing.  Buck up, camper.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> Remember, while young men hit their peak around 18, women don't until around 35 or more.



Not true. Men hit their PHYSICAL peak at 18 but actually their emotional maturity peaks around 14. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I'm a bit miffed that no one has put on a clown outfit and done a juggling act to try to cheer me up (which is actually a good thing, since that would actually have a reverse effect).



Reverse effect or not, Joy, I do much of my posting in full clown makeup and outfit. I thought everyone knew. I don't mention it much 'cos Clown Acceptance as a movement still has a long way to go (despite the giant strides we've made.)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Reverse effect or not, Joy, I do much of my posting in full clown makeup and outfit. I thought everyone knew. I don't mention it much 'cos Clown Acceptance as a movement still has a long way to go (despite the giant strides we've made.)



It's a _preference_, not a FETISH.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

I confess that confrontation makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## Ash (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that confrontation makes my stomach hurt.



It makes me feel light-headed.


I confess that if my cousin's new wife doesn't take her ass back to Mass soon, I may just choke her.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I'm so happy to finally be caught up on my PMs/Email replies. Such satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> [size=-2]I lie! I'm so far behind and the guilt! The guilt! It stabs! I had a busy day yesterday, toots. I also confess 'toots" is the new name I call every woman. And yes, I imagine smacking gum and wearing a giant R on the pocket of my pink apron when I say it, too.[/size]



you DO lie! You are a bad girl! But i understand. I give you a free pass. 'TIL THE WEEKEND.

but if you think i'm kissing your grits, you're insane.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm getting more than a little irked by men who think that I'm looking for casual sex. Whatever happened to saving oneself for a special someone?
> 
> Fuck, I don't understand my generation.


Agreed. It's just SO easy to find people looking for that and then when you want more, forget it. Yet all around you, you see people dating. So...there seems to be some slippage there. All I can say is: good luck! You'll find people.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oooh, Zan, that's so.....Knight Rider.



Hmmmmm...well, the radar detector did have lights that went back and forth...and I did have to be careful and not let someone see me talking to my car...but I think that's where the similarities ended...LOL


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I'm a bit miffed that no one has put on a clown outfit and done a juggling act to try to cheer me up (which is actually a good thing, since that would actually have a reverse effect).
> 
> I'm glad Carrie's getting paid after all, though.
> 
> Maybe if I pitch a fit, someone would cut me a check. That would certainly go a long way toward brightening my mood!



<quickly removes the clown suit and stashes it behind the couch>


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Or Smokey and the Bandit. Either way a black Trans Am.



Trans Am? <cringe> Actually it was a decked out gold Turismo...kind of an early ancestor-in-appearance of the Fast-and-Furious type compact road rockets. It really only looked fast, but that was enough to be a cop attention magnet.


----------



## ripley (Jun 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Reverse effect or not, Joy, I do much of my posting in full clown makeup and outfit. I thought everyone knew. I don't mention it much 'cos Clown Acceptance as a movement still has a long way to go (despite the giant strides we've made.)




In your giant shoes?



Oh, a confession...I'm exhausted, and have a mosquito bite on the little piggy that stayed home.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> Oh, a confession...I'm exhausted, and have a mosquito bite on the little piggy that stayed home.



I confess I think that dog is really bald under the hat.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess I think that dog is really bald under the hat.



You blew the dog up...


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess I think that dog is really bald under the hat.





She is not bald! She is emulating Ned Sonntag, her hero.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You blew the dog up...



Very cruel, Ripley. Animal activists will not be amused.  

note: Animal activists are actual animals who happen to be activists, different from animal rights activists (most of whom are human.)


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You blew the dog up...





I'm trying to find a gif I like that's small enough...I have one I really like but it's too big. Are they shrinkable?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> She is not bald! She is emulating Ned Sonntag, her hero.



Well, we'll never know now, will we?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm trying to find a gif I like that's small enough...I have one I really like but it's too big. Are they shrinkable?



Yes, they are. Post a picture up here you want resized and I'll shrinkage it for ya.

I confess, shrinkage is not a fun aspect of water...


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Yes, they are. Post a picture up here you want resized and I'll shrinkage it for ya.
> 
> I confess, shrinkage is not a fun aspect of water...




It's not just a pic, it's an animated gif...you can do that?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> It's not just a pic, it's an animated gif...you can do that?



Yes.

I confess that I could not just type "Yes.", but in fact, I needed to type more, so here is more.... 

*EDIT:*


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Yes.




Thank you Chimpi!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that when I was pregnant with my first child, my then-husband convinced his 4 yr old niece that I *had* swallowed a watermelon seed and had one growing inside me. She sure was surprised when we brought home a baby instead.




"LOL" that's pretty funny.  

I like Echoes post also! hahaha!!!

I confess that when I was very young, my Granny told me and my little sister not to swallow any watermelon seeds or we would have a watermelon growing inside.

I confess also that I remember I now remember hw naive I must've been because my wife and I both told the 2 boys here in the house to ---->

<BE CAREFUL NOT TO SWALLOW ANY WATERMELON SEEDS!!!> ...or you might later have one growing inside of you... 

Well, it almost worked. :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2006)

I confess I believe Ripley fed her avatar dog a watermelon seed as part of her dastardly plan to create a hybrid and also grow dogs with big bellies for the specialist paysite crowd.


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess I believe Ripley fed her avatar dog a watermelon seed as part of her dastardly plan to create a hybrid and also grow dogs with big bellies for the specialist paysite crowd.





Guilty. blah blah blah


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I now have lousy pictures of my awesome haircut. Bask in my dwindling glory!




Mini, in some ways your pictures remind me of Chris Cornell of "Soundgarden" and "Audioslave."


----------



## rainyday (Jun 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess I believe Ripley fed her avatar dog a watermelon seed as part of her dastardly plan to create a hybrid and also grow dogs with big bellies for the specialist paysite crowd.



Now I understand why she asked me for Alpo milkshake recipes the other night while we were playing literati. Then she just happened to spell "stuffed" on the board. Coincidence? Not!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Now I understand why she asked me for Alpo milkshake recipes the other night while we were playing literati. Then she just happened to spell "stuffed" on the board. Coincidence? Not!



*nods* I know! She's like a thief in the night!

*line stolen from Rainy's reply to me couple days ago on a different thread*


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Mini, in some ways your pictures remind me of Chris Cornell of "Soundgarden" and "Audioslave."



I could see that.
There's nothing non-sexy about Chris Cornell, and Mini definately portrays Chris Cornell sexiness in those pictures. Would you like to sing a little Like A Stone, or Outshined for us, Mini?

I confess I need to go to work.... But not looking forward to yet _another_ 12 hour day. *sigh* I've attempted to keep 12 hour days up for 2 years now...


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2006)

I confess that I totally forgot what I was going to put here.

So I'm just gonna go take care of some things and then watch a movie before I have to go to work.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

I confess that watching ripleys avatar makes me feel dizzy.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 2, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I had a dream last night which involved Girls gone wild in a Stuckey's, old men in bermuda shorts, outhouses, young men in overalls, the wild west....all with me nekkid as a jaybird or wearing a Laura Ingalls Wilder dress. I'm wondering what was in my dinner last night.


Possum?....


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Anyhow, my wife eventually was able to scoop the heavy turtle with one skateboard onto another skateboard that the police officer held and then they rolled the turtle to the other side of the road to safety.


Oh, how I miss finding turtles in the middle of the road.

(And word up to your ass-kickedy wife, Swamptoad.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Possum?....


Ah, possum induced dreams.


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that watching ripleys avatar makes me feel dizzy.





You're feeling verrrrry sleepy....


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2006)

I confess that today's been a crazy ride.

I had work, and I felt kinda ill all day, but I kept at it. Around 3, it started to rain. I got out of work at 4.

At 4, I sped to my friend's house to help him shoot a scene for a movie he's making. Unfortunately, this scene required me to remove my shirt and roll around in the mud in the woods. In the pouring rain. They used strawberry syrup all over my chest for blood. Not fun. Well, not nearly as fun as I had hoped it'd be.

Then I come home, take a bath, and jump on these here internets. I surf over to my university's page to see if my grades are up.

They are.

Now, I was on academic probation last semester. I needed a GPA of 2.0 or higher to stay a matriculated full-time student. My GPA after this past semester?

*2.05*.

So I'm still kinda grungy and sticky and all that, but my day just got a bit brighter.

AND _Doctor Who _is on tonight!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> You're feeling verrrrry sleepy....


Right. Who wouldn't at 3:45 AM, after tumbling out of bed?

(This is also a confession.)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

I confess my thanks to Timberwolf for a... 

("ME" description from A-Z topic) 

in the Boteroesque Babe is... thread. 

That cheered me up! :bow:

On a side note ------->

*I was thinking maybe whoever finishes the A-Z can get their turn (with their name) and then the words to follow starting with the letter A and so on.* -- unless they would like to pass to another person.* And the descriptive words I hope will stay more on the side of "positive" and "polite."


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Oh, how I miss finding turtles in the middle of the road.
> 
> (And word up to your ass-kickedy wife, Swamptoad.)



Thanks, BB!  

This turtle was H-U-G-E!

Something ironic too, I had a digital camera in my pocket the whole time and didn't even think to take pictures. Previously I had been taking pictures of Dylan, (the youngest boy) at his school picnic. I wish I had taken pictures. I bet that the battery power in the camera may have possibly been good enough. Heck, I could've even taken a short video of it too. :doh:

Oh well, it was a very cool memory for me, my wife, and the boys. That was their first time seeing a creature being helped out.


----------



## Mini (Jun 2, 2006)

I confess that getting paid for five hours when I only worked for about 20 minutes kinda rocks. And it's not even due to me being a shiftless twat!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess that I have even more crushes on Dim folk.


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess I am so curious as to whom CuteSexyFuzzy's crushes might be on.  



By the way...when does curiosity become nosiness? And why isn't it spelled 'curiousity'?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess I had a long week with not much sleep and the thought of actually sleeping in tomorrow is making me irrationally happy. Yay sleep!


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I had a long week with not much sleep and the thought of actually sleeping in tomorrow is making me irrationally happy. Yay sleep!




I confess I'm not going to bug rainy for a lit game now, so she can get to bed.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess I was certain that I nailed my job interview Thursday evening when I was told that I would probably hear from them in 7-10 days. I get a rejection e-mail on Friday morning. ARGHH!


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, ScreamingChicken.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Rejection is never fun. It's always grounds to get Chip Faced!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> Sorry to hear that, ScreamingChicken.


Thanks. I've been uemployed for almost 7 months. I am unbelievabley frustrated. My blood pressure is up. My temper is short. I've been a regular grumpy bastard. I am desperately looking for the light at the end of the tunnel.

Oh well, just keep on keeping on...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Thanks. I've been uemployed for almost 7 months. I am unbelievabley frustrated. My blood pressure is up. My temper is short. I've been a regular grumpy bastard. I am desperately looking for the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Oh well, just keep on keeping on...



*Yes, keep on trying. I confess that I can fully understand your frustration. Especially when the prospective employer says that you will be hearing from them. You want to be hopeful, you wait and wonder. And then they lower the boom.

I am in the process of trying to find a job myself, and really does suck. So if you want/need to vent, I make a really good sounding board!*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm not going to bug rainy for a lit game now, so she can get to bed.


Ripley, what's the secret message behind that hypnotizing Avatar of you?


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Ripley, what's the secret message behind that hypnotizing Avatar of you?




Isn't it clear? Oh jeez, I crack myself up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> Isn't it clear? Oh jeez, I crack myself up.


Well, I may be able to read it, but that doesn't mean I can understand it.
(Dictionaries aren't perfect, you know?)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> Isn't it clear? Oh jeez, I crack myself up.


My monitor cables are twisted now a few hundred times, I am completely drunk and hypnitized. You can now reprogram my brain as you like, but still I have no idea.


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2006)

I will change it. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> I will change it. :bow:


Oops, I sure hope this doesn't cause problems in George's brain...
(Besides of the risks of the sudden untwisting of his monitor cables...)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Oops, I sure hope this doesn't cause problems in George's brain...
> (Besides of the risks of the sudden untwisting of his monitor cables...)



.... new program loading in George's brain.....


----------



## Jane (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess, I hope he still likes fat chicks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

As far as I can see it, this program is from ripley...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> .... new program loading in George's brain.....


:shocked:
Er, does anybody know if he's got a reset button, and if, where it is?
(Just for the case I should be wrong (see post before)... )


----------



## Mini (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess that the 'word' "alright" annoys the ever-loving piss out of me.

It's ALL RIGHT. TWO WORDS, NOT ONE.

MOTHERFUCKER!!!

I also confess that I'm unreasonably proud of my ability to not sweat the small things.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 3, 2006)

Alright, Mini, we get it.
Jeez!
Put a sock in it!

I confess you are right, though.

*EDIT:* By the way, it is Mother Fucker. Not Motherfucker.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2006)

IC that I'm not down with all this flirting between you know who and you know who.


----------



## Mini (Jun 3, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Alright, Mini, we get it.
> Jeez!
> Put a sock in it!
> 
> ...



I confess that you can go to hell.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 3, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that you can go to hell.



Your wish is my command. 

I confess you can *rot* in hell, SUCKER! :kiss2: :smitten: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Mini (Jun 3, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> I confess you can *rot* in hell, SUCKER! :kiss2: :smitten: :eat1: :eat2:



I love it when disagreements are handled in a mature fashion.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess that by just reading this last page and nothing before it, I find myself utterly confused.


----------



## Mini (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess that Brooker is asleep on my pillow. Such an adorable, stupid dog.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess that I opened a can of Pringles this afternoon to eat just a few for a snack and I ate the whole can. :eat2:


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess I drink more Mountain Dew than anybody here at Dimensions.  And sometimes it gives me such a nasty taste in my mouth, but I still drink it anyway.   I confess it isn't good for me. But hey, as Bill Hicks said:

"Here's a fact... *drum rolls with mouth noises for 20 seconds* Non-Smokers die every day *laughs*"


----------



## The Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess that I just shocked myself with the iPod Taser  

(I have to at least TRY to plug my other post  )


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that the 'word' "alright" annoys the ever-loving piss out of me.
> 
> It's ALL RIGHT. TWO WORDS, NOT ONE.
> 
> ...



I confess that I use alright so I had to look it up in the Merriam-Webster online dictionary and I found the following:

alright
One entry found for alright.


Main Entry: al·right 
Pronunciation: (")ol-'rIt, 'ol-"
Function: adverb or adjective

*usage* The one-word spelling alright appeared some 75 years after all right itself had reappeared from a 400-year-long absence. Since the early 20th century some critics have insisted alright is wrong, but it has its defenders and its users. It is less frequent than all right but remains in common use especially in journalistic and business publications. It is quite common in fictional dialogue, and is used occasionally in other writing <the first two years of medical school were alright -- Gertrude Stein>.


----------



## Mini (Jun 3, 2006)

You know what I say?

Screw popular usage. It's improper, dangit!


----------



## Mini (Jun 3, 2006)

I confess that I need this sign.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I confess I drink more Mountain Dew than anybody here at Dimensions.  And sometimes it gives me such a nasty taste in my mouth, but I still drink it anyway.   I confess it isn't good for me. But hey, as Bill Hicks said:
> 
> "Here's a fact... *drum rolls with mouth noises for 20 seconds* Non-Smokers die every day *laughs*"



Right now, I'm that way with Coke's Vault Zero. Like water.


----------



## ripley (Jun 4, 2006)

I confess lately I've been fantasizing about running away to England to apprentice to Tracey (BeaBea) like the heroine of some 19th century novel.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :shocked:
> Er, does anybody know if he's got a reset button, and if, where it is?
> (Just for the case I should be wrong (see post before)... )


............System is shutting up now..... please wait.
............reboot

............booting.............
............checking system...........
............memory 0 .. 20 .. 40 .. 60 .. 80 .. 100.. OK
............brain 0 .. 0 .. 0 .. 0 .... error no brain found!
............small lower brain 0 .. 20 .. 40 .. 60 .. 80 .. 100.. OK

............Ripley's male control system loading...........OK
............Loading plugins...
............Installing breakfast in bed plugin.............. OK
............Installing cleanup the bathroom plugin...... OK
............Installing massage plugin .......................OK
............Installing be blind for other big girls.......... Failed
............Installing cook me a dinner plugin ............OK
............Installing bring me my favorite book.........OK

............Loading favorite settings......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> *............brain 0 .. 0 .. 0 .. 0 .... error no brain found!*



Who would have thought that there is no brain in his head...



GeorgeNL said:


> * ............Installing be blind for other big girls.......... Failed *



This program doesn't work with real FAs...:doh:


----------



## ripley (Jun 4, 2006)

You two are silly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> You two are silly.


Yep. And proud of it!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Who would have thought that there is no brain in his head...


Question is, is it not there, or is it not noticeable?



Timberwolf said:


> :
> This program doesn't work with real FAs...:doh:


Indeed, the FA part is hard coded, not erasable.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> You two are silly.


Yes, and I'm afraid there is no cure. 

If you could, how would like te reprogram us?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Question is, is it not there, or is it not noticeable?


Brain unplugged...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Brain unplugged...


Let's check.... Ah no, it was in thermal shutdown. Overheated by too much female beauty. 

Now I wonder when Ripley is going to reprogram us.


----------



## ripley (Jun 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Let's check.... Ah no, it was in thermal shutdown. Overheated by too much female beauty.
> 
> Now I wonder when Ripley is going to reprogram us.




I wouldn't dream of it; I like silliness.


----------



## Mini (Jun 4, 2006)

I confess that it felt really good to sleep in 'til 2.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

AM or PM?


----------



## Mini (Jun 4, 2006)

PM. Duh.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that it felt really good to sleep in 'til 2.



It is always nice to sleep in late, but on ones only day off, I confess it is just as nice to wake up early and get everything done early on in the day and look forward to the rest of the day. 

I also confess that I am supposed to be cleaning intently...


----------



## Jane (Jun 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> You two are silly.


And, as my mother used to say, "You're silly. I like you."


----------



## Mini (Jun 4, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> It is always nice to sleep in late, but on ones only day off, I confess it is just as nice to wake up early and get everything done early on in the day and look forward to the rest of the day.
> 
> I also confess that I am supposed to be cleaning intently...



Very true, but I don't have much success with that approach. I can wake up for work on time, every time, but on my days off my alarm just doesn't do anything.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

I confess to sharing a bed with a young gay male friend of mine & petrifying him by asking if he "wanted a taste of paradise". :shocked: ... meaning the Bounty chocolate bar who's ad's slogan used to be "the taste of paradise" :eat1:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

I confess that I can't stand that certain types of video games, like the violent realistic looking ones are being played too often by little kids that I think shouldn't be playing them.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 5, 2006)

I confess that I wish I knew the words to use to properly convey the feelings of it all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 5, 2006)

Ashley said:


> It makes me feel light-headed.
> 
> 
> I confess that if my cousin's new wife doesn't take her ass back to Mass soon, I may just choke her.




Hey, no fair, why do we have to get stuck with her????


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 5, 2006)

I confess that I know almost all the lyrics to "End of the World as We Know It", and I'm damn proud of that.

I confess that I'm actually a bit worried about my 7.5 hour long shift tomorrow. It's only my second week on the job, and they're already giving me these ridiculously long shifts...

I confess that I don't like having to work every day this week, and if I can help it I will not be picking up extra hours, even though I could use a little spare cash.

I confess that I'm still laughing at some of the stuff I heard last night on the Blue Collar Comedy show.

I confess that I've been unusually horny lately.


----------



## Ash (Jun 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey, no fair, why do we have to get stuck with her????



I advise staying far, far away from Fall River for the next...well, forever.

Sorry!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2006)

I confess I'm enjoying being a smart ass in hyde park a lil too much..lol

I swear, I'm really nice and sweet and oh so cuddly..LMFAO 



No, really..I promise..lol


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I swear, I'm really nice and sweet and oh so cuddly..LMFAO



This is true. I can vouch for it!


----------



## Mini (Jun 6, 2006)

I confess that I love me some Oakleys.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> This is true. I can vouch for it!


aww..thanks


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty (Sig Line) said:


> This fat girl can make an atheist say God!


And can make Vegetarians say Good Gravy!

-Rusty


----------



## Cinda (Jun 6, 2006)

I confess that I am very fat and lazy. I'm so lazy that I have 2 overdue library books. Now this would not seem so bad until I mention that the Library is no more than 3 minutes down the street and has a outdoor drop box. How sad is that?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2006)

See...this is why we get along. I've had a 2 foot high stack of cloths sitting on top of the chest of drawers they go in, for 2 weeks.

I try to think of it as being a matter of waiting for just the right moment to act.


----------



## Mini (Jun 6, 2006)

I confess that in an effort to get back into the habit of writing regularly, I'm thinking of going an entire week without any caffeine whatsoever and logging my experiences.

But that's just silly, you say. Surely of little interest to anyone.

Well, yeah, you're probably right, but I guarantee that if you think I'm an asshole now, I'm infinitely worse when I haven't had coffee in a few minutes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 6, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> And can make Vegetarians say Good Gravy!
> 
> -Rusty


LMFAO..you crack me up..humm..should I add it? LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2006)

I confess that I smell great, which is different than how I smelled a little while ago before my shower - lazy day + visit to gym = not so great smelling.

I further confess that I can't wait to eat dinner, I'm hon-gray.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 6, 2006)

I confess that I think this is worthy of a repeat performance.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2006)

I confess that I'm watching 48 Hours and they just had a lawyer (older, soft spoken southern man) who used this line as the reason he believes the husband killed the wife: 

"His computer was loaded with gay pornography, various shots of men with men. I haven't known a woman ever who would be interested in seeing such a thing...." 

So, the motive he's come up with is that the guy killed his wife because she found his gay porn. I really hope (haven't seen the outcome) that if that's the main theory of the crime, there is someone like me on the jury "Sir, there ARE women who've watched and enjoyed gay porn. Back to the drawing board, mister." 

I hope I never get murdered and have a boyfriend/husband go to jail over any bit of gay porn on my computer!! :shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> See...this is why we get along. I've had a 2 foot high stack of cloths sitting on top of the chest of drawers they go in, for 2 weeks.
> 
> I try to think of it as being a matter of waiting for just the right moment to act.



I confess posting this got me motivated...to at least break the big pile up into smaller piles.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2006)

IC that the KFC Mashed Potato bowl was quite Yummy!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 7, 2006)

Must confess that beginning this past weekend for some reason, every time I see the thread title, "What's on the dinner table tonight?," with "ScreamingChicken" under it I think "What's on the dinner table tonight? Screaming chicken!" :doh:


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess lately I've been fantasizing about running away to England to apprentice to Tracey (BeaBea) like the heroine of some 19th century novel.



I confess I really like this idea. Start packing, wench! 

Tracey


----------



## ripley (Jun 7, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess I really like this idea. Start packing, wench!
> 
> Tracey





Fold out the futon, I'm on my way!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> LMFAO..you crack me up..humm..should I add it? LOL


Not if ya don't wanna. 
Might make a good tag line sometime (Once you're over the ND thing -- and that may take a while).
-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2006)

I confess that I just took a big piss right out the back door.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I just took a big piss right out the back door.



I confess you and my little brother would get along fine. He's visiting and can't understand why I object to him brushing his teeth (and spitting out toothpaste) in my shower. He also keeps trying to convince me about the efficiency of dining off paper plates instead of dishes (no washing).

Yes, he is a bachelor; but other than those things (and liking skinny chicks) he's a very good catch.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm, someone I know thinks its perfectly fine to clean his teeth and then use mouthwash and spit it into the shower when he's done. Leave it ten minutes and it turns into a minty fresh skating ring which is decidedly NOT fat girl friendly!

Tracey


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 7, 2006)

I confess, I was enjoying the way my hairdresser stroke my scalp with her soft fingers, a little too much.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> He also keeps trying to convince me about the efficiency of dining off paper plates instead of dishes (no washing).



It took me 9 years to get Pammie to see the light when it comes to paper plates. Unfortunately the revelation came after the expense of a new dishwasher. LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I just took a big piss right out the back door.


I have a friend who swears women don't have penis envy...just spigot envy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hmmm, someone I know thinks its perfectly fine to clean his teeth and then use mouthwash and spit it into the shower when he's done. Leave it ten minutes and it turns into a minty fresh skating ring which is decidedly NOT fat girl friendly!
> 
> Tracey



I do NOT get that - the sink is RIGHT there!!!??? Or even the toilet if you just plain refuse to spit in a sink.... at least you could flush it. 

People can be so weird.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2006)

I confess that I'm eating the Nestles break away cookie dough raw (the little square ones, not the log variety). Perfect snack size nuggets!

And even beyond that, I'm wondering if I'm the first one to figure it out or the last. (I'm guessing it's the latter.)


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2006)

Hell, I don't normally do it. The reason I did was because I was like, "...I gotta piss, but I'm not gonna go across the house to do it."

Plus, it was raining. So, no evidence.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2006)

I also confess that paper plates should be used for the normal meal, but break out the dishes (don't break 'em, though) when company's over, or if you're eating something fancy-ish.


----------



## Pink (Jun 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I'm watching 48 Hours and they just had a lawyer (older, soft spoken southern man) who used this line as the reason he believes the husband killed the wife:
> 
> "His computer was loaded with gay pornography, various shots of men with men. I haven't known a woman ever who would be interested in seeing such a thing...."
> 
> ...



I watched the same show and thought the exact thing you did.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 7, 2006)

I confess I exploited a child today. I took my niece to Wal-Mart and carried her around so I could get someone to load 70 lb. bags of rock for me out of pity!


----------



## Mini (Jun 7, 2006)

Q) How many post-modernist jokes does it take to change a lightbulb?

A) Spaghetti.

I confess that the above joke makes me laugh far too hard.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

IC that Hershey's EXTRA dark is too good to only have one serving.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hmmm, someone I know thinks its perfectly fine to clean his teeth and then use mouthwash and spit it into the shower when he's done. Leave it ten minutes and it turns into a minty fresh skating ring which is decidedly NOT fat girl friendly!



Yikes. And ick!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2006)

I confess that although I fear jinxing it, I'm feeling waaaayyy less shy recently than I normally feel. I actually had an urge to go out ot a club last night, and I _hate_ clubs.


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

IC Rainy is a very naughty little girlie.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

What'd I do now?  All I did today was work and go to the eye doctor, who scolded me. I also learned that my twelve-year-old glasses are apparently woefully out of date. All the frames are teeny weeny now in comparison.


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> What'd I do now?  All I did today was work and go to the eye doctor, who scolded me. I also learned that my twelve-year-old glasses are apparently woefully out of date. All the frames are teeny weeny now in comparison.


You know what you did, naughty.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> What'd I do now?  All I did today was work and go to the eye doctor, who scolded me. I also learned that my twelve-year-old glasses are apparently woefully out of date. All the frames are teeny weeny now in comparison.



I hear big lense styles are coming back into vogue. (Not like I'd encourage you to wait, just givin' you hope). Do you have Lenscrafters where you are? They have a 30 day guarantee. Might give you a chance to get used to those tiny (I know what you mean!) glasses.

I confess that I take a weird pleasure in getting my Everquest II monk to her 30th level. I love watching her kick major Ork bootay.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know what you did, naughty.



What ever it was... did it involve chocolate sprinkles?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I hear big lense styles are coming back into vogue. (Not like I'd encourage you to wait, just givin' you hope).


Thanks lol. I just ordered a pair of the eensy ones today. I'll save my normal-sized ones though just in case they come back into style. Fortunately I only wear them at night and they need only impress my cats.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks lol. I just ordered a pair of the eensy ones today. I'll save my normal-sized ones though just in case they come back into style. Fortunately I only wear them at night and they need only impress my cats.



I should think you'd want to be especially careful about those cats. You know how jaded *they* are.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2006)

Pink said:


> I watched the same show and thought the exact thing you did.



I confess I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I'm eating the Nestles break away cookie dough raw (the little square ones, not the log variety). Perfect snack size nuggets!
> 
> And even beyond that, I'm wondering if I'm the first one to figure it out or the last. (I'm guessing it's the latter.)


Definitely not the first.



Blackjack said:


> I confess that I just took a big piss right out the back door.


I thought I was the only one who did this.

I confess: my downstairs neighbors hate me.


----------



## Jane (Jun 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Definitely not the first.
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one who did this.
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Boteroesque Babe again.


BB, I needed that this morning. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mini (Jun 8, 2006)

I confess that I'm a people person. 

I also confess that I'd be shocked if that didn't surprise at least one board member.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I now have lousy pictures of my awesome haircut. Bask in my dwindling glory!



Hey! I'm slow but....that's a damn fine haircut!

Makes me wish I was single.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm a people person.
> 
> I also confess that I'd be shocked if that didn't surprise at least one board member.



Wow! Here I thought most persons tended to be people. <shrug>


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I just took a big piss right out the back door.


I confess that I have taught my 6 year old son this same habit.


----------



## Mini (Jun 8, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Wow! Here I thought most persons tended to be people. <shrug>



As in, I like people, ass.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 8, 2006)

I like people first, then ass.

I'm a poison people person.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2006)

I confess that I'm ridiculously frustrated because I haven't had the chance to masturbate all freakin' day long.

I'm just about to fix that, though.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 8, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Must confess that beginning this past weekend for some reason, every time I see the thread title, "What's on the dinner table tonight?," with "ScreamingChicken" under it I think "What's on the dinner table tonight? Screaming chicken!" :doh:


Great. I've been reduced to a punch line.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 8, 2006)

I confess I wonder if he's started yet.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 8, 2006)

I confess that I fell down at work today and tried to make it look graceful, but dont think I did a very good job


----------



## rainyday (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess that for just an hour tomorrow morning when I have to haul a bunch of boxes up from the basement and load it in the car I'd really like to not be fat. Either that or it'd be nice to have a snap-off butt and thighs just to lighten the load. After everything's upstairs, I'd happily morph back.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I confess that I fell down at work today and tried to make it look graceful, but dont think I did a very good job



You meant to fall, didn't you? I know you did. You so did!! 

I confess that I'm tired of confessing. I have no need to confess. I have nothing to confess about.
Ahh yes, I confess I made Erin watch the "What's wrong with this picture?" post... and she had seen it before, and I played like it was an actualy question and solution.
I'm such a turd!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that for just an hour tomorrow morning when I have to haul a bunch of boxes up from the basement and load it in the car I'd really like to not be fat. Either that or it'd be nice to have a snap-off butt and thighs just to lighten the load. After everything's upstairs, I'd happily morph back.



IC I was close enough to give you a hand. A hand carrying boxes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I wonder if he's started yet.



:shocked: Ah...ahahahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## ripley (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess I just now figured out that if you click on the little blue down arrow thingy to the left of a thread name that it takes you to the last post you read in that thread. All that scrolling....wasted. I'll never get that time back, you know.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Great. I've been reduced to a punch line.



At least you were reduced. It would be worse if that mention was your moment of glory.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I wonder if he's started yet.



Honey, four minutes later? He's DONE!  (Joking, joking.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I just now figured out that if you click on the little blue down arrow thingy to the left of a thread name that it takes you to the last post you read in that thread. All that scrolling....wasted. I'll never get that time back, you know.



I just barely figured that one out too. There ought to be a thread for people like us.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> All that scrolling....wasted. I'll never get that time back, you know.



Go into "Options" and click on "Time," then "Retrieve." "Save changes?" Click "yes" and you're done.


----------



## ripley (Jun 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I just barely figured that one out too. There ought to be a thread for people like us.




I'm always glad you're here, Fuzzy. The dunce cap isn't so bad when someone else is wearing one too.


----------



## ripley (Jun 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Go into "Options" and click on "Time," then "Retrieve." "Save changes?" Click "yes" and you're done.


 

Smart aleck.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm always glad you're here, Fuzzy. The dunce cap isn't so bad when someone else is wearing one too.



Dunce Cap? I thought this was a wizard's hat.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess that a certain someone needs to sign into msn..lol


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess I really wanna help Rainy move them boxes so I can get some good views of her from behind.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess that I am learning to make make music with "real" and"virtual" instruments all from a video game and its pretty cool!


----------



## Mini (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess that I hated Finding Nemo.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess that I'm using this smiley lately  after a near-lifetime of never using it. 

And that I hate - edit: hey, what the hell, DESPISE -  Finding Nemo too even tho I'm not that sure what it is.


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm ridiculously frustrated because I haven't had the chance to masturbate all freakin' day long.
> 
> I'm just about to fix that, though.


and yet you keep telling us how shy a person you are. 
i see.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 9, 2006)

Ripley said:


> I confess I just now figured out that if you click on the little blue down arrow thingy to the left of a thread name that it takes you to the last post you read in that thread. All that scrolling....wasted. I'll never get that time back, you know.


I should pay you lots and lots of money for all the time you just saved me!
[size=-2](Should being the operative word.)[/size]



Fuzzy said:


> IC I was close enough to give you a hand. A hand carrying boxes.


You were in the hood? I hope you made time to have some Tillamook Ice Cream while you were here. I saw the other day that some of the yummy seasonal flavors were in the store. Some Wild Mountain Huckleberry found it's way into my cart too.



Santaclear said:


> I confess I really wanna help Rainy move them boxes so I can get some good views of her from behind.


Tell you what, I'll take off the snap-on ass and let you carry that up and down the stairs while I relax and sit on my. . . . Wait. That won't work. 



Jes said:


> and yet you keep telling us how shy a person you are.
> i see.


Maybe he blushes and stammers whenever his hand makes a move?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess I get migraines so bad.......
And I absolutely hate waking up with them....


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> and yet you keep telling us how shy a person you are.
> i see.



I have no problem talking about my masturbatory habits on a messageboard. But when it comes to talking to people in real life?

Fuhggedabboudit!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 9, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I confess I get migraines so bad.......
> And I absolutely hate waking up with them....



I'm so sorry.  I get them, too...and stress and weather headaches. No fun at all. 

Feel better.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> As in, I like people, ass.



<looks over shoulder> :shocked: There it is! :doh: Thanks! Glad you noticed. :bow:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I confess that I fell down at work today and tried to make it look graceful, but dont think I did a very good job




I confess that I hope you're OK


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I have no problem talking about my masturbatory habits on a messageboard. But when it comes to talking to people in real life?
> 
> Fuhggedabboudit!


Why not try a transition, then. Talk to strangers about your masturbatory habits. Then be sure to tell us how that worked out for ya.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I hated Finding Nemo.


 
Why? Was he an ass when you did, or was it just that you enjoyed the search so much you didn't want it to end?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess that I fell on my ass last night when going up the stairs at home, just when the cute new neighbor was driving by. Nothing hurt but my ego.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why not try a transition, then. Talk to strangers about your masturbatory habits. Then be sure to tell us how that worked out for ya.



'kay, I'll tell the customers about my habits tongiht at work.

Hopefully this will go over better than that advice you gave me to go streaking. Court date is June 23. 
No, I didn't really go streaking.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> 'kay, I'll tell the customers about my habits tongiht at work.
> 
> Hopefully this will go over better than that advice you gave me to go streaking. Court date is June 23.
> No, I didn't really go streaking.


 
Woohoo! Court date on my birthday! If you want, you could celebrate your exoneration by streaking for me...I promise not to tell.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> But when it comes to talking to people in real life?



I've always been under the impression that most people who are shy definitely need a person with a big mouth to hang out with.

I confess, I am that person.


----------



## Mini (Jun 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Why? Was he an ass when you did, or was it just that you enjoyed the search so much you didn't want it to end?



It's a movie.

A horrible movie.

A horrible, horrible movie.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Why? Was he an ass when you did, or was it just that you enjoyed the search so much you didn't want it to end?



I confess that finding where Waldo was, was a big let down.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> It's a movie.
> 
> A horrible movie.
> 
> A horrible, horrible movie.


 
I confess that I get my sense of humor from my mother, who tells the kinds of jokes that always have us rolling our eyes and groaning. 

It's okay, mini...no one else gets my jokes, either.


----------



## Mini (Jun 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I get my sense of humor from my mother, who tells the kinds of jokes that always has us rolling our eyes and groaning.
> 
> It's okay, mini...no one else gets my jokes, either.



Q) What's the difference between a dead hooker and a Corvette?

A) I don't have a Corvette in my garage.

No one understands me, either.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> Q) What's the difference between a dead hooker and a Corvette?
> 
> A) I don't have a Corvette in my garage.
> 
> No one understands me, either.


 
P.S. I hear kitty litter helps with the smell.  Just a handy tip.


----------



## Jane (Jun 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> P.S. I hear kitty litter helps with the smell.  Just a handy tip.


Joy, I think that's oil leaks on the floor in your garage. Dead hooker requires other measures....Baking soda.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> Joy, I think that's oil leaks on the floor in your garage. Dead hooker requires other measures....Baking soda.


 
Thanks for letting me know, Jane....I wouldn't want the neighbors to start wondering! I'll put that tip in my handy-dandy tip notebook!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is a good idea to spontaniously hug a strange woman you meet on the street? From time to time I need to suppress that desire...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Does anyone know if it is a good idea to spontaniously hug a strange woman you meet on the street? From time to time I need to suppress that desire...


Did you really mean strange? According to my dictionary, strange used with person would mean "seltsam" (in german, haven't got a dic for your language, yet), "fremd" would rather be "unknown"... just wondering...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Did you really mean strange? According to my dictionary, strange used with person would mean "seltsam" (in german, haven't got a dic for your language, yet), "fremd" would rather be "unknown"... just wondering...


I mean unknown indeed. You know, it happens from time to time you see a real attractive BBW, that also looks very huggable. I wonder, what would happen if I would just....


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm so sorry.  I get them, too...and stress and weather headaches. No fun at all.
> 
> Feel better.



Aww, thanks! 
Yes, stress and weather do not help. For me, though, weather only affects my sinuses if I fly or drive to another state or type of climate, really. The fact that it rains one day and is 90 degrees the next does not affect me too much at all, which is nice. 

But I certainly do feel your pain too... 

I wonder if I would get them if I took my brain out, you know?
Hmmmmm!! Ponderous thought! :shocked:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I just now figured out that if you click on the little blue down arrow thingy to the left of a thread name that it takes you to the last post you read in that thread. All that scrolling....wasted. I'll never get that time back, you know.



O....M....G. Thank you :wubu: 


To keep on topic....IC I think I love Ripley for this tidbit of very useful info.


----------



## ripley (Jun 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> Joy, I think that's oil leaks on the floor in your garage. Dead hooker requires other measures....Baking soda.





Lime. Jeez, you frickin lightweights. I bet you don't even have anyone buried in your crawlspace yet.


----------



## ripley (Jun 9, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> O....M....G. Thank you :wubu:
> 
> 
> To keep on topic....IC I think I love Ripley for this tidbit of very useful info.




I confess this made me giggle a little.


----------



## Mini (Jun 9, 2006)

I confess that I'm having second thoughts about giving up coffee cold turkey on Monday, but in the interests of self abuse for the purpose of entertainment and seeing if I can lower my resting heart below 200 beats a minute, I shall persevere.


----------



## ripley (Jun 10, 2006)

I confess I've read every post in this thread. Which is now 2500 posts long!!!!!


woo hooo!!!





Little things please me, what can I say.


----------



## Mini (Jun 10, 2006)

I confess that this is quite likely the first time I've ever woken up before my dad on a Saturday.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 10, 2006)

I confess I just blew off eight hours worth of steam in a few minutes of typing.


----------



## Mini (Jun 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I just blew off eight hours worth of steam in a few minutes of typing.



I confess that if you're referring to what I think you're referring to, I can only imagine how much steam you had to blow off.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that if you're referring to what I think you're referring to, I can only imagine how much steam you had to blow off.



Oh, honey, I work with the stupidest people on the planet. I'm a tea kettle. To boot, I've got five reports due and five pallets of grocery to work out. And I don't get any overtime this week. Call me Miss Angry Pants.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2006)

I confess that I'm feeling incredibly fussy and grumpy right now, for no particular reason.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2006)

I watched a movie, and I feel better now.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm in love with my best friend and although I've admitted it to him, and he said he only saw me as a friend, I know he's lying. Tonight me and him are going out to one of the "weird NJ" scary places and I'm going to kiss him.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 10, 2006)

IC that I'm highly cranky about being stuck at home working this weekend instead of being in Boston for the Heavenly Bodies dance. Bleah.

Maybe ice cream will help...


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2006)

I confess that I was told I look like an Oompah Loompah today. This is not a look I aspire to.


[size=-2]Got a little sunburned, and I didn't have a mirror handy so I asked my little bro, "How bad is it?"[/size]


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, My only problem is posting something that won't get me arrested...

I am convinced I have an unnatural sense of empathy and/or mild psychic abilities (surface mind reading, specifically). 
One person in particular, I've shared an experience with... We were talking, writing a story/RP together and at one point, I had to step back before I remembered which one I was... I could feel everything he felt...
Crazy thing is, we did this over the 'net and he's 500 miles away. >_>;


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 11, 2006)

I confess that the only reason I did the laundry, cleaned the kitchen, cleaned up the garage and mowed the lawn was to keep away from my wife. I got very drunk last night at my brother and sister's house, passed out, let my wife wrangle 2 kids back home at 3 AM by herself (you try to carry a 70 lb 6year old to bed ), and didn't sashay in untill noon.

She is STILL pissed.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Tell you what, I'll take off the snap-on ass and let you carry that up and down the stairs while I relax and sit on my. . . . Wait. That won't work.



So it's snap-on, huh? Where'd ya get it? *Santaclear promises to stop stalking Rainy after this post*



rainyday said:


> I confess that I was told I look like an Oompah Loompah today. This is not a look I aspire to.
> [size=-2]Got a little sunburned, and I didn't have a mirror handy so I asked my little bro, "How bad is it?"[/size]



I confess to being totally in the dark about what an Oompah Loompah is, even after googling since the images I found weren't consistent. But then I saw your remark about "sunburned" and that sorta looks like one of the images I found so I sorta maybe know.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 11, 2006)

I also confess that most pop culture references here, elsewhere on the web and in Real Life are lost on me since not only am I sort of a hermit but also hardly EVER watch TV, see a movie, listen to the radio or read the paper. And that's fine with me, really, tho I don't mind hearing about them from other people. 

This post is simply my official notice of incomprehension.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 11, 2006)

I confess I'm really freaked out my grocery lead is going to quit and I'm going to be stuck babysitting the two stocker fucktards.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 11, 2006)

I confess I've almost killed myself running round working the last three days so today I'm doing absolutely, precisely nothing I dont want to 

I'm sitting here in the sun, wearing an indecently skimpy dress, sipping a long cool drink and catching up on Dim - lovely!

Tracey


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess to being totally in the dark about what an Oompah Loompah is, even after googling since the images I found weren't consistent. But then I saw your remark about "sunburned" and that sorta looks like one of the images I found so I sorta maybe know.


From Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory..I'm sure Rainy means the first one..let me see if I can wrangle you up one!

View attachment 6798


View attachment 6799
[


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

I confess that yesterday was the best day I've had in a loooong time.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that yesterday was the best day I've had in a loooong time.




I confess I want details!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess I want details!



I confess, I want details to!


----------



## olivefun (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh Jes,
do tell us why you are feeling good.

But, I am pleased to hear that something wonderful found its way to you.

I am feeling fantastic too. My favourite out of town guest is here (and napping) right now.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

Just a very nice day, doing things I liked, with nice people, and nice weather and...feeling relaxed. Feeling good. We don't have enough days like that, I think. I certainly don't. I'm a social person and when I go too long w/o being able to be that, it's a real weight on me.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Just a very nice day, doing things I liked, with nice people, and nice weather and...feeling relaxed. Feeling good. We don't have enough days like that, I think. I certainly don't. I'm a social person and when I go too long w/o being able to be that, it's a real weight on me.



Nice to hear! But did you also get a few hugs?


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Nice to hear! But did you also get a few hugs?



Oh for god's sake! Cut it out with the hugs! It's like some sort of national scourge with you 2! Maybe you and GPL should get together and hug one another!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh for god's sake! Cut it out with the hugs!


Sorry Jes. *Backs off*


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> So it's snap-on, huh? Where'd ya get it? *Santaclear promises to stop stalking Rainy after this post*



Well, I'm not going to give his name because then all the other fat girls will be running around with snap-on butts too, but I know an elderly Italian man from the old country who does it on the side. He's a real craftsman. The intial part of the process, where he chisels off the butt to change it to a snap-on one--kind of painful. But so worth it!  

And Misty was right. Ooompah Loompah picture number one--with the red face. You can shun popular culture all you want but you should at least see Willy Wonka, which is where Ooompah Loompahs come from. (See the original. Don't bother with the Johnny Depp remake of it.)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> You can shun popular culture all you want but you should at least see Willy Wonka, which is where Ooompah Loompahs come from. (See the original. Don't bother with the Johnny Depp remake of it.)




But we can still bother with Johnny Depp, right? Right?! :smitten:


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> But we can still bother with Johnny Depp, right? Right?! :smitten:


Oh sure. By all means go ahead with that.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Oh sure. By all means go ahead with that.




I confess that I am relieved now.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

I confess that I went to this swanky Martini Bar called The Continental last night for cocktails before dinner (well, before another bar, and then before dinner. And after lunch out. Because that's how I roll). ANyway, the list of drinks was as long as a restaurant menu, and there's one called the Dean Martin martini and it's a martini served with a Lucky and a book of matches! That cracks me up every time, even though it's kitschy. And even though old dean's thing was pure schtick, right?

So I told my dad about the Dean Martin, and he goes: but wouldn't the cig get wet? ?? he thought it was a swizzle stick. And then he says: Do you have to give it and the matches back? NO. You smoke them. 

Why are people crazy?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 12, 2006)

*sigh* and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

All I want to know is... Did you smoke the Lucky?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that I went to this swanky Martini Bar called The Continental last night for cocktails before dinner (well, before another bar, and then before dinner. And after lunch out. Because that's how I roll). ANyway, the list of drinks was as long as a restaurant menu, and there's one called the Dean Martin martini and it's a martini served with a Lucky and a book of matches! That cracks me up every time, even though it's kitschy. And even though old dean's thing was pure schtick, right?
> 
> So I told my dad about the Dean Martin, and he goes: but wouldn't the cig get wet? ?? he thought it was a swizzle stick. And then he says: Do you have to give it and the matches back? NO. You smoke them.
> 
> Why are people crazy?


I confess that I always though Dean Martin was cool!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> So I told my dad about the Dean Martin, and he goes: but wouldn't the cig get wet? ?? he thought it was a swizzle stick. And then he says: Do you have to give it and the matches back? NO. You smoke them.
> 
> Why are people crazy?



I confess that this little story tells me so much about why our Jes turned out the way she did 

(Oh, and I think Dean was cool too!)

Tracey


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess one of the stockers isn't talking to me or the grocery lead for reasons unknown at work. I confess I also would rather lie down and go to sleep than go back to work in ten minutes.


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> All I want to know is... Did you smoke the Lucky?


Mr. Fuzz, I had two screwdrivers b/c I felt like some juice. I asked the barkeep if goin' oldschool and unfancy-pants was ok, and she said it was.


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess that this little story tells me so much about why our Jes turned out the way she did
> 
> (Oh, and I think Dean was cool too!)
> 
> Tracey


Here's another Dad-ism. When he's heard a joke before, he'll say: Why that one's as old as the crust in my underwear!

Awww, dad. We share a special bond.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess that I just ordered a black feather boa.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess that today has stunk in all kinds of new and unusual ways. I've been screamed at, had things thrown at me, been scared, lied to and had heartfelt promises made which were broken within about 20 minutes. 

Roll on the 13th, even if its the same shit at least it will be a different day...

Tracey


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess that today has stunk in all kinds of new and unusual ways. I've been screamed at, had things thrown at me, been scared, lied to and had heartfelt promises made which were broken within about 20 minutes.
> 
> Roll on the 13th, even if its the same shit at least it will be a different day...
> 
> Tracey


 
Tracey, 

I'm sorry your day has been so horrid.  Here's hoping tomorrow will be much rosier for you.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess that today has stunk in all kinds of new and unusual ways. I've been screamed at, had things thrown at me, been scared, lied to and had heartfelt promises made which were broken within about 20 minutes.
> 
> Roll on the 13th, even if its the same shit at least it will be a different day...
> 
> Tracey



What the hell, honey?? Who's screaming and throwing things at you? Grrrrrr! Lemme at 'im/'er.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess that I just started a paper today that is due tomorrow afternoon. Although it's interesting stuff, I don't feel like writing it. I keep coming to Dimensions to stall. It's on the history of special education and I'm only on page 3.  Oh well, back to work...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 12, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I confess that I just started a paper today that is due tomorrow afternoon. Although it's interesting stuff, I don't feel like writing it. I keep coming to Dimensions to stall. It's on the history of special education and I'm only on page 3.  Oh well, back to work...


LORD HAVE MERCY!! I feel your pain.

I spent all of last summer studying for the Oklahoma special ed certifcation tests..OMG..the worst stuff ever. I still don't know everything!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess that if one more person tells me they are pregnant or engaged I will kill either myself or them..LOL

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mini (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess that I would die a happy man should the show "Law and Order: Very Special Victims Unit" ever make it to the airwaves.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess I'm in love with my best friend


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 12, 2006)

MoMo said:


> I confess I'm in love with my best friend



That's quite the confession....
I confess I'm curious as to whether that's serious or not. lol Or just that you're in love with the fact that he/she is your best friend. 

.... In other news, I have no confession right now.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess that I was wrong about being over it.


----------



## ripley (Jun 12, 2006)

I confess I'm kinda happy right now (after a couple of pretty stressful days) for absolutely no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

IC that unfettered happiness is Okay.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't think it's supposed to be this difficult.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Tracey,
> 
> I'm sorry your day has been so horrid.  Here's hoping tomorrow will be much rosier for you.



IC, What a very lovely rose! 

BeaBea, I hope you had a better tommorrow.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be this difficult.


_"Nobody said it would be easy
But it don't have to be this hard
And if you're lookin' for a reason
Just stand right where you are
There ain't no-one out to get you
'Cause they've got to walk in their own shoes
It's all up to you"_

--Steve Earle



I confess that I have no idea to what Carrie was referring, but I hope this helps.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess I hope Tracey's 13th is off to a fresh start. Carrie's too in a few hours.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 13, 2006)

MoMo said:


> I confess I'm in love with my best friend



Wait, I don't think that counts as a new post, as you confessed that earlier.

Judges??


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess that some people surprise you. And stay with you, too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess that I'm having mixed feelings because my son informed me that he is joining the Navy. Apprehension, pride, with a little added fear thrown in. Mostly pride...but I am a mom, after all...we're supposed to worry.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess that nothing involving mayhem, hijinks, or madcap antics occur at my place of employment. I confess to being a victim of peace and tranquility.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess I check this thread regularly, hoping someone will be in here confessing to having a secret crush on me. I also read those "saw you on the subway" listings in the personals, whenever I run across them. Have for as long as I can remember, even though I'm pretty sure no one has ever written an ad about seeing me on the subway.

There's an adorable little mechanism built into human nature, which often overrides logic. Much as I love logic, this little mechanism makes me wanna shake hands with The Universe, and say "VERY cool design you came up with there."


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

well said, bbabe.

I, too, check those ads when i think of them.

The difference between us is that I'm convinced every single one is somehow about me. Or at least COULD be.

"I saw you: thin, Asian woman, short dark hair, smoking cigarette outside of republic party headquarters. I thought we exchanged glances. If I'm right, I'd love to meet you!"

and I'll think there's a chance it's about me. Even though...well...even though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 13, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I confess that nothing involving mayhem, hijinks, or madcap antics occur at my place of employment. I confess to being a victim of peace and tranquility.



I confess this kinda makes me hate you and all of your nice work environment ilk.


----------



## Jane (Jun 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> There's an adorable little mechanism built into human nature, which often overrides logic. Much as I love logic, this little mechanism makes me wanna shake hands with The Universe, and say "VERY cool design you came up with there."


Notice how something like the Grand Canyon is beautiful and a sidewalk crack isn't...Nature vs Man's designs. Nature can make a big ol' hole in the ground lovely.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> Notice how something like the Grand Canyon is beautiful and a sidewalk crack isn't....


........... 

View attachment angry sidewalk crack.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> Nature can make a big ol' hole in the ground lovely.



So can having to take a shit.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess I am surprised at how the number of my "friends" on *myspace* grows and have been logging on to check with alarming frequency to see how many new "friends" I acquire. 

Who are these people that ask me to _add_ them and how did they find me?

Isn't that a little nuts?


----------



## OpalBBW (Jun 13, 2006)

I love MySpace. I have alerts sent to my phone every time I get a new friend request. Even though I went crazy and deleted about 50 people the other day, I still have over 400 friends, and I'm proud of that. It's pathetic how fixated I am on this website.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess my anxiety level for the past few days has been 'through da' roof, Alice!' and I have no idea why. I've also been really grumpy for about a week. People are starting to ask me to change my name. I *really* need a vacation.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess at times I wish I relaxed more.


----------



## Mini (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess that day two of no caffeine was made infinitely more difficult due to working in close proximity to revolting, feckless, amoral chuckleheads.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 13, 2006)

I confess that I'm afraid.

No, afraid isn't the right phrase...

I'm fucking _*terrified*_.

I came home after hanging out with some friends. I go to my computer, look at the screen, and...

Well, let me tell you about my computer. I don't put screensavers up. I just have it go to a black screen. I disable screensavers or whatever you do to not make them come up when the computer isn't being used.

I look at my monitor. The screen is totally white, except for two horrifying words.






*Silent

Hill*





It's like the screensaver activated itself. This is the first time anything like that has ever happened. The same sort of stimuli have given the same results- a black screen, the computer in an idle state. Not so this time.

I've gone nuts, doc. Take me away, lock me in Brookhaven.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess that for the last couple of days I've been handing out reputation points like they're going out of style.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess that I reallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreally don't get anime tv cartoons. 

I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess that I ended another real life friendship....I'm offically friendless..lol

wait..why am I laughing


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I reallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreally don't get anime tv cartoons.
> 
> I just don't see the appeal.



Teenagers. Magic Powers. Short skirts.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I reallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreally don't get anime tv cartoons.
> 
> I just don't see the appeal.



I confess (and I am only guessing) that it may appeal to those who like to watch action sequences, violence, war-like stuff...etc... (thats about all the same types of stuff to me.) *shrugs*

A lot of kids get it. And some kids and adults obsess over it. :doh: 

As for me, I don't get it either.

But, I do remember watching Unico with my sister back in the 80's. And back then I am pretty sure I liked it. Later, I lost interest.

And I also remember playing Pokemon Snap on N64 years ago. *laughs*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess I'm eating my first hot meal in a week, and it's Ramen noodles. They're delicious.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I ended another real life friendship....I'm offically friendless..lol
> 
> wait..why am I laughing


awww, what happened, boobookitty?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess that this new TheyCallMeThumbs character is an absolute prick, but I don't want to say it in his intro thread. I know him from a couple other boards.


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that this new TheyCallMeThumbs character is an absolute prick, but I don't want to say it in his intro thread. I know him from a couple other boards.



I confess that I'll do it for you.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'll do it for you.



I'd rep you for it if I could.


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'd rep you for it if I could.



Totally unnecessary. I do it because I care.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> awww, what happened, boobookitty?


I just got tired of being a doormat and a "convienent friend"..as in..when it's convienent for them..they'll call or write..this particular person and I went almost 6 months without her returning a call or an email then had the nerve to invite me to her babyshower..and then we went another..8 months before she messaged again..and got pissy because I told her I had nothing to say.

Good gravy..drama in my life.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess I am super proud of me..I've went to the gym 2 days in a row..yesterday I walked for 10 mins..today I walked a total of 15 mins and it equaled 1/2 a mile..I know..not much to some people..but hell..it might as well have been 200 miles...for me


----------



## olivefun (Jun 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just got tired of being a doormat and a "convienent friend"..as in..when it's convienent for them..they'll call or write..this particular person and I went almost 6 months without her returning a call or an email then had the nerve to invite me to her babyshower..and then we went another..8 months before she messaged again..and got pissy because I told her I had nothing to say.
> 
> Good gravy..drama in my life.




That sucks.
She obviously so immersed in her life, that she cannot think of anyone else.
Sorry about that. This kind of thing can really hurt.


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess that my MySpace friend counter went from 55 to 54 overnight, and I cannot for the life of me think who it was. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess my parents' pups are very lucky. I'm watching them today while my parents are out of town, so I went by Taco Bell and got them a bean burrito for a snack. I've taken them on a nice walk, let them on the bed with me, and even got them a sandwich for dinner to chop up on their food.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that my MySpace friend counter went from 55 to 54 overnight, and I cannot for the life of me think who it was. Does that make me a bad person?




You can see all your friends by clicking on the link and see all the people.

For the longest time, my myspace friends were dead people.

Check it out.
Now I keep on getting people asking to be added as a friend, the vast majority are people I have never communicated with.

It is all such a mystery.


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2006)

olivefun said:


> You can see all your friends by clicking on the link and see all the people.
> 
> For the longest time, my myspace friends were dead people.
> 
> ...



Oh, I know I can check them out. I just can't think of who's missing.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jun 14, 2006)

MySpace is a wonderful invention. I confess that I have spent over 6 hours online just commenting friends. Finding new people, and messaging. It's very consuming to me, and I can't stop. When I see that I've lost a friend, I immediately pour through all 11 pages of friend I have, hoping I'll notice which one is missing.


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess that I could quite literally kill for a cup of coffee right now. It could even be Nabob. I don't care. I WANT COFFEE.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I am super proud of me..I've went to the gym 2 days in a row..yesterday I walked for 10 mins..today I walked a total of 15 mins and it equaled 1/2 a mile..I know..not much to some people..but hell..it might as well have been 200 miles...for me



Keep up the good work!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 14, 2006)

Yay, Misty  Are you walking on a treadmill or a track at the gym?

And I confess I'm curious why Mini's suddenly giving up coffee.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I am super proud of me..I've went to the gym 2 days in a row..yesterday I walked for 10 mins..today I walked a total of 15 mins and it equaled 1/2 a mile..I know..not much to some people..but hell..it might as well have been 200 miles...for me



Hey, exercise is great! Better 15 than 0! WTG!


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2006)

rainyday said:


> And I confess I'm curious why Mini's suddenly giving up coffee.



Mostly to prove that I can, but also to give me something to write about. (Withdrawal symptoms make for cranky folks. Cranky folks can bitch about things.)


----------



## ripley (Jun 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess my parents' pups are very lucky. I'm watching them today while my parents are out of town, so I went by Taco Bell and got them a bean burrito for a snack.




I confess TSL is gonna be smelling dog farts soon.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess TSL is gonna be smelling dog farts soon.



I confess I was thinking the same thing, a la Rusty with the Beefarino on Seinfeld.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess I'm trying to convince myself that two small cans of veggies with a half a stick of butter still counts as eating my vegetables. (And I'm doing a pretty good job of it, lemme tell ya.)


----------



## altered states (Jun 14, 2006)

I confess that whenever my GF isn't around, I beat myself off like an Abu Gharib prisoner.

I confess that I stole the dirty panties from a friend of ours who I'm totally hot for. 

I confess I came up with bullshit reasons to stop hanging out with said friend as I found myself too attracted to her. I didn't return her panties, however.

I confess that I eat lunch at least twice a week at a restaurant I hate because the hostess is so damn hot. Even though she's mean to me.

I confess that I've taken long, convoluted trips from the gym back to my office because I know it's in BoBabe's neighborhood and I'm hoping for a sighting.

I confess I've spent more time over the past decade searching the internet for BBW erotica than I've spent on just about every other activity, except sleep and work.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I am super proud of me..I've went to the gym 2 days in a row..yesterday I walked for 10 mins..today I walked a total of 15 mins and it equaled 1/2 a mile..I know..not much to some people..but hell..it might as well have been 200 miles...for me


A 30 min. mile is actually fantastic when you're totally new to this! Good for you.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> A 30 min. mile is actually fantastic when you're totally new to this! Good for you.


Thanks! I got some great nike's today airwaves or something like that..they are AMAZING and the first time I've ever spent anything close to 100 bucks on shoes

GOOD GRAVY


----------



## rainyday (Jun 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> Mostly to prove that I can, but also to give me something to write about. (Withdrawal symptoms make for cranky folks. Cranky folks can bitch about things.)



I'd call you a masochist except the object seems to be to inflict pain on others.


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'd call you a masochist except the object seems to be to inflict pain on others.



Who says I can't do both?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

IC that Chippy's departure is called a YAGE (Yet Another Grand Exit) and its a common occurence with BBSes and those who MUST.. COME.. BACK.. TO.. POST.. AGAIN.. and see the BBWs in the Paysite-Board.

IC that I'll probably never YAGE, because I have zero willpower.


----------



## ripley (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that although I am pretty sure he didn't mean it like that, that farewells like Chippy's give me a twinge...I hate when people post basically "Hey, I have a *real* life, bye bye suckers!"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess TSL is gonna be smelling dog farts soon.



I confess they always smell like farts!


----------



## Ash (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that I really wish I had someone to hang out with. Even a vaguely annoying, slightly smelly acquaintance would do at this point.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that Chippy's departure is called a YAGE (Yet Another Grand Exit) and its a common occurence with BBSes and those who MUST.. COME.. BACK.. TO.. POST.. AGAIN.. and see the BBWs in the Paysite-Board.
> 
> IC that I'll probably never YAGE, because I have zero willpower.



I resisted posting this on his goodbye thread, but if I had a dime for every goodbye fat world message from Chippy over the last several years... well, I'd have at least a dollar and that's good for a snack size bag of Cheetos.

He will be back as per usual. I agree with Ripley's assessment of these kind of goodbyes. There's a degree of insult in there, but fortunately it's hard to take them too seriously.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's another confession.. My boyfriend is coming into town for the weekend tomorrow night. 

Before I pick him up at the airport I need to put away all of the clothing still all over my room, on the floor and still packed and hanging out of my suitcase from our Memorial Day Weekend in Chicago, vacuum my entire house, clean the bathroom, get a pedicure, dust visibly dusty surfaces (not enough time for a thorough job), clean my car, clean the kitty box, take out the trash, get rid of 4 bags of stuff for charity that have been sitting by my front door for months (including his last two visits here), shave my legs, put fresh sheets on my bed and work two full days in the office all before 8pm Friday. 

I don't know how I'm going to do it.  

But I absolutely cannot wait to see him again. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's another confession.. My boyfriend is coming into town for the weekend tomorrow night.
> 
> Before I pick him up at the airport I need to put away all of the clothing still all over my room, on the floor and still packed and hanging out of my suitcase from our Memorial Day Weekend in Chicago, vacuum my entire house, clean the bathroom, get a pedicure, dust visibly dusty surfaces (not enough time for a thorough job), clean my car, clean the kitty box, take out the trash, get rid of 4 bags of stuff for charity that have been sitting by my front door for months (including his last two visits here), shave my legs, put fresh sheets on my bed and work two full days in the office all before 8pm Friday.
> 
> ...


When this happens to me, I take a vacation day. Oh yes I do. Pretty much every time.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that my sister ALWAYS comes in at an inopportune time, twenty secodns before I finish.

I also confess that I know that one of these days she's gonna be just a few seconds late, and that's not going to be good.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that my sister ALWAYS comes in at an inopportune time, twenty secodns before I finish.
> 
> I also confess that I know that one of these days she's gonna be just a few seconds late, and that's not going to be good.


Eh--everyone's been caught. If not at that, at something similar. Stick a feather in your cap and call it macaroni.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that Chippy's departure is called a YAGE (Yet Another Grand Exit) and its a common occurence with BBSes and those who MUST.. COME.. BACK.. TO.. POST.. AGAIN.. and see the BBWs in the Paysite-Board.
> IC that I'll probably never YAGE, because I have zero willpower.





ThatFatGirl said:


> I resisted posting this on his goodbye thread, but if I had a dime for every goodbye fat world message from Chippy over the last several years... well, I'd have at least a dollar and that's good for a snack size bag of Cheetos.
> He will be back as per usual. I agree with Ripley's assessment of these kind of goodbyes. There's a degree of insult in there, but fortunately it's hard to take them too seriously.



I confess that I'm really GLAD to see others expressing the same thoughts I have about dramatic goodbyes - especially when they're frequent (like Chippy's). At this point, Cher is going to have to plan a 30th farewell tour just to keep up with him. And effinghell, enough with the vermin persona. This is a grown man, theoretically. 

Ahh. that feels better.


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Eh--everyone's been caught. If not at that, at something similar. Stick a feather in your cap and call it macaroni.



I haven't!


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I haven't!


You can't even catch yourself, mini, you don't count! Next!


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> You can't even catch yourself, mini, you don't count! Next!



I have no idea what that means, but it still hurts.


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that 4 days without coffee was more than long enough to piss me off. I may be a weak man, but I am at least a weak, well-caffeinated man. You can't argue with that logic.

What, you say? That has nothing to do with logic?

Well, feel free to eat a bag of my ass.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> Well, feel free to eat a bag of my ass.



Paper or plastic, sir?


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Paper or plastic, sir?



Plastic. I look good in speedos and latex 'cause I don't have a massive cock getting in the way of streamlined goodness.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> Plastic. I look good in speedos 'cause I don't have a massive cock getting in the way of streamlined goodness.



Goddamit. You win. AGAIN. And this time in record time. 

Do NOT send me another gloating PM, you rotten little monkey.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Do NOT send me another gloating PM, you rotten little monkey.



Bastard.  .


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess to conspiring to get the lady in the next building dinged out of her pay raise and get her demoted.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm rather pleased after finding out that my noisy, obnoxious neighbors who moved out last weekend were actually kicked out because they complained to the landlord about me for calling the cops on them. Turns out, I wasn't the only one who could hear their music...in my living room... at the opposite end of the house...with my tv on. The neighbors on the far end of the street had the same problem. Cross your fingers that someone nice moves in.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Cross your fingers that someone nice moves in.



I'll do you one better. I'm crossing my fingers for someone nice AND cute!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that I'm failing to suffer fools either well or gladly today.


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm failing to suffer fools either well or gladly today.



Am I a fool or a bastard?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> Am I a fool or a bastard?



I was speaking generally. I never consider my interactions with you suffering, on any level.  





(Bastard.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm failing to suffer fools either well or gladly today.


Me, too....oh well, such is life.


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I was speaking generally. I never consider my interactions with you suffering, on any level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pleases me greatly.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that 4 days without coffee was more than long enough to piss me off. I may be a weak man, but I am at least a weak, well-caffeinated man.


*
4 days does not make one week.*

...or one weak

hehehe


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 15, 2006)

IC my new office chair arrives tomorrow..... 

well the real confession is.... IC I refused to take delivery of the office chair they wanted to send me, I did not like it and wanted a different one, I played the VP card with purchasing and got my way ....


----------



## ripley (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess I really like it when Carrie is around and posting a lot. She's all funny and sparkly and stuff.


----------



## Jane (Jun 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I really like it when Carrie is around and posting a lot. She's all funny and sparkly and stuff.


She's lots of STUFF!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that I have never, ever been described as "sparkly" before. In my life. So it made me smile and laugh and stuff.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

(From the Bachelor Auction thread)


Carrie said:


> (Note to self: have a chat with Blackjack, see if I can give any pointers).



I confess that I'm a bit nervous as to what this "chat" will entail.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> (From the Bachelor Auction thread)
> 
> 
> I confess that I'm a bit nervous as to what this "chat" will entail.



Just some efficiency pointers. I've made a PowerPoint presentation. 

You'll love it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Just some efficiency pointers. I've made a PowerPoint presentation.
> 
> You'll love it.



Does it have pictures?

If so, are they actual people in the pictures?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Does it have pictures?



Yes, if by "pictures" you mean diagrams like they used to show in health class. 



Blackjack said:


> If so, are they actual people in the pictures?



Yes, if by "real people" you mean porn stars. 



Beggars can't be choosers, shnookums.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Beggars can't be choosers, shnookums.



Since when was I a beggar?


Oh, and I also confess that today as I was driving home from work Quiet Riot's "Cum on Feel the Noize" came on the radio. I blasted that song as loud as my speakers could go as I sped along backroads, scaring animals and small children.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 15, 2006)

IC that I HATE a wet blanket, and I very much wish there was a way to know when someone was about to smack you down with one. F*ckers.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that if I don't figure out what to do with my life, and leave this company I work for behind, I'm going to wind up in a mental institute...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that I'm having an emotional day and I want nothing more than a rum and coke..and someone to hold me..

I also confess I took my frustration out on the treadmill and now I'm totally sore..lol


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

I confess that I'm actually a very, _very_ important man.

I have a tower, too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

IC that most YAGEs I've seen have been the result of a heated confrontation that lasted after lots and lots of posts, the debate over a simple matter turns into a mudslinging that usually ends with someone saying something about the other person's mother.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 15, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Even a vaguely annoying, slightly smelly acquaintance would do at this point.



Your wish is my command! One busload of those, coming right up!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm actually a very, _very_ important man.
> 
> I have a tower, too!



...I feel like I ought to clarify here.

You see, I _had_ a tower. A really tall and wonderful one. But, uh... now we aren't talking.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that most YAGEs I've seen have been the result of a heated confrontation that lasted after lots and lots of posts, the debate over a simple matter turns into a mudslinging that usually ends with someone saying something about the other person's mother.



Your "YAGE" is my "Leaving Forever". And yes, the L and F must be capitalized. 

As in "Goodbye losers, I'm Leaving Forever".


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that although I am pretty sure he didn't mean it like that, that farewells like Chippy's give me a twinge...I hate when people post basically "Hey, I have a *real* life, bye bye suckers!"



Yes, Chippy's "fond farewell" means nothing but HATE HATE HATE. Let's git 'im!  :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 15, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm rather pleased after finding out that my noisy, obnoxious neighbors who moved out last weekend were actually kicked out because they complained to the landlord about me for calling the cops on them. Turns out, I wasn't the only one who could hear their music...in my living room... at the opposite end of the house...with my tv on. The neighbors on the far end of the street had the same problem. Cross your fingers that someone nice moves in.



Good luck with that, Joy! Obnoxious neighbors can really suck. I'll cross my legs when I read your posts for a little while.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Your "YAGE" is my "Leaving Forever". And yes, the L and F must be capitalized.
> 
> As in "Goodbye losers, I'm Leaving Forever".



It's actually "Farewell, losers." (ship sailing off)


(Let's GIT 'im!)


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> ...I feel like I ought to clarify here.
> 
> You see, I _had_ a tower. A really tall and wonderful one. But, uh... now we aren't talking.



Okay, I feel I ought to clarify a little further.

You see, we had a bit of an argument, and my tower just went off without me. I'm not going to apologize, though- no way. It was totally in the wrong and being thickheaded about the whole thing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

IC that you should never leave Dimensions... because when you do... and you try to come back, it won't be the same, and you won't know where we went.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

IC that I left my hometown a couple months after I graduated from HS.
And I've never been back. I know its not the same town. And I don't want my memory of it tarnished.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Okay, I feel I ought to clarify a little further.
> 
> You see, we had a bit of an argument, and my tower just went off without me. I'm not going to apologize, though- no way. It was totally in the wrong and being thickheaded about the whole thing.



I'm a little confused. Did your tower bid a fond farewell beforew leaving?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm a little confused. Did your tower bid a fond farewell beforew leaving?



No, we had an argument, and it just stormed off and left me here.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess that I am so excited to have leslie come and visit me, I feel giddy as a prom queen


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess that the stuff that I was talking about before? About the tower and all? Well, it's based on something that Valentine said in the film _Mirrormask_. It's an artsy little film that feels very similar to _Labyrinth_.

I also confess that I'm happy as hell about getting a fifth can, and I just wanna thank all you folks who repped me.


----------



## Mini (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess that Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang is a funny fucking movie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess between a caffiene pill, working on a project, filling out work applications for Cali, talking to five different people, surfing the forums, and petting my cat, I think I'm totally confused.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess the discussion in dimensions tonight boils my blood. I hate being asked why I'm single..like I'm so fault-ridden individual or something..Hell if I knew I probably wouldn't be..

GRRRR


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

You're single because you're too wonderful and smart to settle.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Good luck with that, Joy! Obnoxious neighbors can really suck. I'll cross my legs when I read your posts for a little while.


 
Do I detect a note of fear here? From the great and powerful Santa??


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess that I shouldn't drive when I'm _that _angry. Cuz the items I've just purchased end up violently dispersed all over the trunk.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 16, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I confess that I've taken long, convoluted trips from the gym back to my office because I know it's in BoBabe's neighborhood and I'm hoping for a sighting.


Helpful hint: I'm fatter in person, have at least one giant-ass-related nickname, and can usually be seen wearing an "I'd swallow for Spitzer" t-shirt.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You're single because you're too wonderful and smart to settle.


Thanks Casey..I really appreciate that!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

You deserve it. Speaking of which, I confess I'm disappointed that a lady at work figured out my name ISN'T Cassie. Damn, damn, and double damn.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess that I'm spending WAY too much money to fix the a/c in my 13 year old car today, but I DON'T CARE. I don't want a repeat of last summer - cars without a/c and Maryland summers do NOT mix.

Yay for being cool!


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm spending WAY too much money to fix the a/c in my 13 year old car today, but I DON'T CARE. I don't want a repeat of last summer - cars without a/c and Maryland summers do NOT mix.
> 
> Yay for being cool!


i confess you should pick up some part time work. At the all-nude revue


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

If Carrie starts as a phone sex girl, I will SO be her first customer. But for 1.99+ a minute, here are the rules:

1) You will address me as Memsahib at all times.

2) You will only speak in babytalk.

3) Everytime I say banana, you will quack like a duck.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If Carrie starts as a phone sex girl, I will SO be her first customer. But for 1.99+ a minute, here are the rules:
> 
> 1) You will address me as Memsahib at all times.
> 
> ...



This is no different than our usual phone conversations, 'cept now I'll be making $1.99 a minute. 

Not a problem, Memsahib.



QUACK


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> i confess you should pick up some part time work. At the all-nude revue



I might, if I didn't think it would incite a bunch of sightings threads about me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

Very true! And with my phone sex addiction, you'll be able to put a new AC in a BMW!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh Lord, wontcha buy me a Mercedes Benz?
I have lotsa phone sex, I must make amends.


----------



## Mini (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess that this conversation has me incredibly aroused. Touch her boob!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

Note: If you make your first creme de la mini, you clean it up. Or pay Carrie to clean it.


----------



## Mini (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Note: If you make your first creme de la mini, you clean it up. Or pay Carrie to clean it.



It's on the ceiling and I can't reach it.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Note: If you make your first creme de la mini, you clean it up. Or pay Carrie to clean it.



I may be a slut-for-hire, but I don't clean.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> It's on the ceiling and I can't reach it.



Impressive trajectory! Now put that thing away before you take out somebody's eye.


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I might, if I didn't think it would incite a bunch of sightings threads about me.


"Ok, I saw this fat chick today at my usual watering hole, The Frisky Bunny. It's a nudie bar on the outskirts of town, next to the gun shop and a house church in someone's backyard, under a tent. With snakes. Anyway, so I walk in, and what do I see? This hot fat chick, 57 inch waist, shimmying her fantabulous butt crack up against the stripper pole! Why, I've never seen anything like it! She was like the Great White Hope. Well, of strippers, not boxers. 
Hope you enjoyed it."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I may be a slut-for-hire, but I don't clean.



Amazing. Me either.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> "Ok, I saw this fat chick today at my usual watering hole, The Frisky Bunny. It's a nudie bar on the outskirts of town, next to the gun shop and a house church in someone's backyard, under a tent. With snakes. Anyway, so I walk in, and what do I see? This hot fat chick, 57 inch waist, shimmying her fantabulous butt crack up against the stripper pole! Why, I've never seen anything like it! She was like the Great White Hope. Well, of strippers, not boxers.
> Hope you enjoyed it."



The Frisky Bunny!!! 

I owe you and TSL lotsa rep as soon as my 24 hour thingy is up.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess this is so addictive.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess this is so addictive.


I thought you wouldn't clean...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess this is so addictive.


 
I confess that made me throw up a little


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess I'm totally crushin' on da Fuzz Man. (but he already knows that)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess I'm completely useless today and can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm completely useless today and can't wait for the weekend.


 
I confess I was the same way today, and after a meeting, instead of going back to work, drove forty minutes to a friend's house and learned how to make some simple jewelry. Here's a picture of the two bracelets I made and my friend Nigel, who obviously thinks they're GREAT!!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess I think Nigel looks like he's working out how to make off with your new necklace when you're not looking.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess, these colors suit Nigel very well. Though I'm afraid he thinks it's eadible.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 16, 2006)

George and Rainy - you're both right. He'd like to take off with them and then try to eat them. He has a little hut (nest thing) that he takes things like that in and stashes them.


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess I was the same way today, and after a meeting, instead of going back to work, drove forty minutes to a friend's house and learned how to make some simple jewelry. Here's a picture of the two bracelets I made and my friend Nigel, who obviously thinks they're GREAT!!


good on ya! i know those rose beads! and the indian ones, too.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 16, 2006)

I confess that I really wanna just binge out right now cuz when i get upset i eat too much.


----------



## Ash (Jun 17, 2006)

I confess that I really need to stop staying up so late. When I refer to 2 AM as "too early to go to bed", I know I'm getting out of control.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I really need to stop staying up so late. When I refer to 2 AM as "too early to go to bed", I know I'm getting out of control.



Get out of my head!


----------



## Ash (Jun 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Get out of my head!



But it's so comfy here! All of these plush, lavish furnishings and delicious goodies. I'm staying!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

I confess that I'm listening to Marilyn Manson right now, which would horrify my mother.​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ashley said:


> But it's so comfy here! All of these plush, lavish furnishings and delicious goodies. I'm staying!



Oh man, ok. 

Do NOT trust the guy in the trenchcoat. Don't care what he tells you. :shocked:


----------



## Ash (Jun 18, 2006)

Uh Oh. 

So you're saying that I'm not really going to get a free tub of potato salad and a Ronco Rotisserie if I comply with his requests?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess that I forgot what I was going to randomly confess or maybe I am just pulling your leg? hmmmm?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*I confess I haven't been keeping up with this thread AT ALL!

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess this is so addictive.



I confess that this game really cracked me up!


----------



## ripley (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess I see that djewell is back. I hope that he worked everything out.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess that I seek out posts by Ripley.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess I have been reading thist thread from the very beginning.
I have to admit it still is very interesting, even after 2701 posts.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I have been reading thist thread from the very beginning.
> I have to admit it still is very interesting, even after 2701 posts.


I confess that T'Wolf has a bit more patience than I.

-Rusty


----------



## ripley (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I seek out posts by Ripley.




I confess that made me smile! (And I might've even blushed!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> I confess that T'Wolf has a bit more patience than I.
> 
> -Rusty


I confess I'm not sure if it's patience or just this giant amount of time...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 18, 2006)

*I confess I wasn't able to get my dads ( My Daddy and Step Dad) Anything for Father's, not even a card... I am a meany! But hey we don't have the money so... I will call them and tell them Happy Father's Day!

And to all the Fathers in Demmie World Happy Father's Day!!!!*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 18, 2006)

It's not the gift that matters anyway.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess tonight I've got to fire the first person I've ever had to fire. I'm not too happy about this.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's not the gift that matters anyway.


*This is ture. I just wish I could be with them today, but My dad lives 3 hrs away and My Step-Dad 6 hrs away.I will call them and Wish them a Happy Father's Day*


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess that I never thought I'd be a Mac person, but I love my new Mac my work got me a whole big bunch.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess tonight I've got to fire the first person I've ever had to fire. I'm not too happy about this.



I'm sorry to hear this, C.  It's very hard, and in my experience doesn't get much easier.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess that I am a politics junky and I am trying to quit!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, I sort of feel sorry for him. He fell asleep in hardware for the fifth time. (He climbs behind the ladders and smokes and sleeps there.) His name also rhymes with a sexual disease. (That's a freebie.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess tonight I've got to fire the first person I've ever had to fire. I'm not too happy about this.


The one person I've had to fire...it was easy.

He sexually harrassed one of the employees....
Played in the cash drawer to make it harder to balance at night so she would stay later....
Was an obnoxious asshole in general.

After I fired him, he went to the owner and begged his job back. Thankfully, her father stepped in and said, "You can show up for work as long as you like, but you will never get another paycheck." He was gone the next day.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yeah, I sort of feel sorry for him. He fell asleep in hardware for the fifth time. (He climbs behind the ladders and smokes and sleeps there.) His name also rhymes with a sexual disease. (That's a freebie.)


You fired Johnorrhea?!? Noooo!

I don't exactly remember the first person I ever fired, but one of the first still haunts me to this day. I was quite young, and he was a lovely gentleman, old enough to be my father. He actually whimpered a little, and begged me to reconsider. I very nearly threw up.

I think of him often and every time, I'm filled with the most stinging remorse.


----------



## Jes (Jun 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Get out of my head!


how to tell you're up too late (at home) on a Sat night:
1. Showtime at the Apollo is on
2. You're white



(i jest!)


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I never thought I'd be a Mac person, but I love my new Mac my work got me a whole big bunch.



I confess _for you_ that you've lost all of your noodles and cookie dough.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I confess _for you_ that you've lost all of your noodles and cookie dough.



Nope. Trust me, this thing'll change your religion.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> how to tell you're up too late (at home) on a Sat night:
> 1. Showtime at the Apollo is on
> 2. You're white
> 
> ...



Been there, sad to report.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess that I'm about to do surgery on my Mac 17 inch Studio Display. I am in no way qualified to do this, but some yahoo online has given me instructions, and told me to buy a 5/64" hex wrench.

I've done this, and I have the part needed, and I fully expect something very Jerry Lewis to happen to me in the next 30 mins.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I'm about to do surgery on my Mac 17 inch Studio Display. I am in no way qualified to do this, but some yahoo online has given me instructions, and told me to buy a 5/64" hex wrench.
> 
> I've done this, and I have the part needed, and I fully expect something very Jerry Lewis to happen to me in the next 30 mins.


Hey LAAAAADDDYYYYY!!!!!
(sorry, it had to be said.)
Good luck!

-Rusty
(Who should have phrased that in the form of a confession, sorry.)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess this is so addictive.



I confess that I showed this game to my wife and I think she got slightly addicted. *LOL*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I confess I'm completely shocked that I didn't electrocute myself, I didn't lose a screw (in any sense of the phrase), and my monitor is back to it's very Apple-y kicky brightness that has been lacking for a week. 

Replacement part: $110 bucks
Allen/hex wrench: $4 bucks
Not having to mail away my over-warranty monitor to Apple for repairs in the amount of $400, and a sense of pride in my chest for a job well done: PRICELESS!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I showed this game to my wife and I think she got slightly addicted. *LOL*



Not only is that game absolutely disgusting (only because of the sound and the graphic animation), but the zits that you get right above your top lip, under your nose, always hurt, and just squishing them like that brings memories of pain and agony.... 

I confess that I'm awake, and need to shower and get going! Plenty of stuff to do!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, I confess I'm completely shocked that I didn't electrocute myself, I didn't lose a screw (in any sense of the phrase), and my monitor is back to it's very Apple-y kicky brightness that has been lacking for a week.
> 
> Replacement part: $110 bucks
> Allen/hex wrench: $4 bucks
> Not having to mail away my over-warranty monitor to Apple for repairs in the amount of $400, and a sense of pride in my chest for a job well done: PRICELESS!




Kick-ass job, AnnMarie!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Not only is that game absolutely disgusting (only because of the sound and the graphic animation), but the zits that you get right above your top lip, under your nose, always hurt, and just squishing them like that brings memories of pain and agony....
> 
> I confess that I'm awake, and need to shower and get going! Plenty of stuff to do!



What if they did more with the game... perhaps make the guys eyes water when pimples were popped in certain areas...or he flinches..or a giant massive pimple grows that you have to click on lots and lots of times to pop .... ?

*ACK* 

:shocked:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess that I've been really wanting to have sex recently. Not just orgasms, but actual intercourse with someone other than my hand.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I've been really wanting to have sex recently. Not just orgasms, but actual intercourse with someone other than my hand.



I highly recommend it. Highly.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, I confess I'm completely shocked that I didn't electrocute myself, I didn't lose a screw (in any sense of the phrase)...


I confess to enjoying those two plays-on-words.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I seek out posts by Ripley.




Now that I think of it, so do I!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I highly recommend it. Highly.



You coming to Connecticut soon, then?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You coming to Connecticut soon, then?



CHEEKY MONKEY.


(R.I. & MA. in August. Teehee. )


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> CHEEKY MONKEY.
> 
> 
> (R.I. & MA. in August. Teehee. )



Awesome. I know of some great seedy motels.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> CHEEKY MONKEY.
> 
> 
> (R.I. & MA. in August. Teehee. )



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


NAAFA, yes???!!!!??????


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> NAAFA, yes???!!!!??????



You bet your sweet ass, lady.  

Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess I need to learn how to turn off the email notifications! I'm being buried in confessions! Including seedy hotels!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I've been really wanting to have sex recently. Not just orgasms, but actual intercourse with someone other than my hand.



I confess that I laughed hysterically at this, partly because I overdosed on the sugar again today. 


:shocked: I'm not addicted - I'm not!​


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I need to learn how to turn off the email notifications! I'm being buried in confessions! Including seedy hotels!



I don't want to live in a world where confessions *don't* involve seedy motels. So buck up, little camper - courage. 

Courage.


----------



## Jes (Jun 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I've been really wanting to have sex recently. Not just orgasms, but actual intercourse with someone other than my hand.


Do you have actual sex, black?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I don't want to live in a world where confessions *don't* involve seedy motels. So buck up, little camper - courage.
> 
> Courage.



I confess I laughed so hard I nearly choked.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 18, 2006)

I confess that I should go to NAAFA Convention, or any at all, some time. 
I bet _everyone_ will support that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I also look for Ripley posts.. but then again, I always look for Ripley in Chat too.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I called my cat an asshole today when she scratched me. And I don't even curse! That much...​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I love cats (see my profile).

I further confess that I will never replace the late Esmeralda.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Do you have actual sex, black?



No, I'm a virgin.

But I have a feeling that I will have sex- or at least have sex happen to me- if I end up going to jail for that streaking charge.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that FreeThinker's Esmeralda was just lovely and I feel extra guilty for calling Dippy an asshole. ​


----------



## rainyday (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess my bro and I had a really nice evening with dad (and mom) tonight. I baked a cherry pie and we picked up food on the way and we just sat around for several hours and had dinner and adult conversation and laughs and it was really nice.

I also confess I appreciate these times a lot more than I did when I was younger.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm sleepy but I'm staying on because FreeThinker is fun and I also confess that rainyday's story was so nice...  ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I am flattered.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess my bro and I had a really nice evening with dad (and mom) tonight. I baked a cherry pie and we picked up food on the way and we just sat around for several hours and had dinner and adult conversation and laughs and it was really nice.
> 
> I also confess I appreciate these times a lot more than I did when I was younger.


I confess that I'm with you on that sentiment!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm dying for a piece of the pie I made for Father's Day. :eat2: ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess I'm trying not to let all this Father's day stuff get me down.

I lost my dad to cancer in late '94.

Love 'em while you can, folks!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that FreeThinker's post made me wish I was closer to my dad.

Hugs to you, FT.​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I've stayed up far too late playing the Question Game and Name A Song From The Last Letter with Rainahblue.

But I had a ball!

Thank you, R-blu.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I didn't go to bed FT! 

(I had a blast too, ty!)​


----------



## idun (Jun 19, 2006)

i confess i have the same birthmark as blackjack, and dammit blackjack you have to get your's removed..... i'm not sharing it !!!!

i also confess that i'm a bit weird


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I attended a nice party last night, but that my cat has taken a turn for the worse and that I feel at loose ends, about to snap. I think I'm losing it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 19, 2006)

idun said:


> i confess i have the same birthmark as blackjack, and dammit blackjack you have to get your's removed..... i'm not sharing it !!!!
> 
> i also confess that i'm a bit weird



 Birthmark?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 19, 2006)

What's wrong with your kitty, Jes?

I confess I didn't have to fire VD. He told me he quit. And Giblets didn't show.


----------



## idun (Jun 19, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Birthmark?



that's not how it's called? 
euhm that spot on you cheek..... mole?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 19, 2006)

idun said:


> that's not how it's called?
> euhm that spot on you cheek..... mole?



Well, mine's actually a scab from a popped zit... LMAO


----------



## Mini (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that this "no masturbating" thing is far easier than those Seinfeld idiots made it out to be.


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that you all not masturbating may not be difficult, but NOT TALKING about not masturbating (or the reverse) sure does seem to be. My god, you make my vagina need a cigarette somethin' fierce!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm thoroughly grossed out. I came home to find that my dog had eaten all of my other dog's arthritis medication in the ten minutes I was gone, and then had to dose him orally with Peroxide and wait for him to barf up the pills. Which he did. And then I had to clean up quite a bit of dog barf.  

On the bright side, though, he'll live.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 19, 2006)

I feel your grossossitude, Carrie.
Glad you worked it out, though (so to speak).

I confess that the last time i had to give a dog the peroxide treatment i took him outside to do it.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you, Egbert. I knew you would understand. 

I was considering the outside thing, but y'know, dogs are kind of disgusting creatures in a lot of ways (much as I love them), and chances are as soon as he brought something up another of them would swoop in and -- well, y'know. 

Ugh.


----------



## ripley (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess I was a smart ass on the other board and now I feel guilty.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I've never wanted to hit another person in my life..but if a certain someone was standing in front me of right now..I would beat the shit completely out of her.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I was a smart ass on the other board and now I feel guilty.



Oooooooooooooooooooooh pleeeeease... if it's the post I'm thinking of, you made me laugh out loud. You're bringing joy to the world, Ripley. What's the harm in that? God bless you.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I've never wanted to hit another person in my life..but if a certain someone was standing in front me of right now..I would beat the shit completely out of her.



Nah, you love me too much for that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I have an awful cold and because of it I didn't go to a meeting I was supposed to go to today. I wasn't THAT sick -- I'm ambulatory, barely -- but the idea of getting dressed and driving across town just felt like too much to bear. I wouldn't feel bad if it was "just another meeting" but it's the breastfeeding education group I'm part of and I love the work we're doing.


----------



## ripley (Jun 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I have an awful cold and because of it I didn't go to a meeting I was supposed to go to today. I wasn't THAT sick -- I'm ambulatory, barely -- but the idea of getting dressed and driving across town just felt like too much to bear. I wouldn't feel bad if it was "just another meeting" but it's the breastfeeding education group I'm part of and I love the work we're doing.




They would probably rather miss you for a day than catch your cold and have it for a week!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess I'm always appreciative when someone who has a cold stays home instead of sniffling and sneezing and spreading their cooties.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 19, 2006)

Jinx  






.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks ripley and rainy. That's what I thought, too, but nurses are a funny breed... it's this sick kind of medicinal machismo we have. 

"Where were you yesterday?"
"I had a cold so I stayed home."
"Well, last week I worked after getting food poisoning. Sure, I vomited every hour but at least I was here."
"Well I worked with a broken leg, after tripping up the stairs on my way to work, worked the whole shift before going to the ER."
"Well, I worked right after having chemotherapy for breast cancer". 

Oy. We're a nutty bunch.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I have an awful cold and because of it I didn't go to a meeting I was supposed to go to today. I wasn't THAT sick -- I'm ambulatory, barely -- but the idea of getting dressed and driving across town just felt like too much to bear. I wouldn't feel bad if it was "just another meeting" but it's the breastfeeding education group I'm part of and I love the work we're doing.



They'll still have tits next week, Vickie. 













 Oh my god, Vickie, please forgive me for being such a hideous brat, but I have to tell you, that brightened my night considerably.  


P.S. What Ripley and Rainy said, and I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Nah, you love me too much for that.


lol..you wish  just kidding..lol


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> They'll still have tits next week, Vickie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOL! Thanks for the laugh, honey. You cracked my shit up bigtime.  I'm not offended in the slightest.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> LOLOLOLOL! Thanks for the laugh, honey. You cracked my shit up bigtime.  I'm not offended in the slightest.



My pleasure. I'm still laughing myself.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 19, 2006)

idun said:


> i confess i have the same birthmark as blackjack, and dammit blackjack you have to get your's removed..... i'm not sharing it !!!!
> 
> i also confess that i'm a bit weird




I confess this reminded me of a strange coincidence...my step daughter and I have nearly identical birthmarks. My wife has even used the fact to jokingly try to convince the step daughter that I really am her real dad.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that I will never again be lazy and not actually read an epic saga of an introduction thread, opting instead to just say hello.


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm thoroughly grossed out. I came home to find that my dog had eaten all of my other dog's arthritis medication in the ten minutes I was gone, and then had to dose him orally with Peroxide and wait for him to barf up the pills. Which he did. And then I had to clean up quite a bit of dog barf.
> 
> On the bright side, though, he'll live.


I confess my kitties limp got so bad this morning it looked like she got hit by a car and I'm really scared. I'm hoping it's something like arthritis, and I can dose her (I only have 2 hands) and that's it's not osteo sarcoma or something, because no one should be asked to live w/o her best friend.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess my kitties limp got so bad this morning it looked like she got hit by a car and I'm really scared. I'm hoping it's something like arthritis, and I can dose her (I only have 2 hands) and that's it's not osteo sarcoma or something, because no one should be asked to live w/o her best friend.



I'm so sorry honey.  

I don't think I'll ever get over losing my first kitty in 2001 (she was only 10), and sometimes when I look at my boys and I think of something happening to them I get completely freaked out. 

It's a wonderful gift and cruel trick of nature that we bond with animals so much, but I am keeping a very very positive thought for you that some kitty Advil will keep her purring and prancing for a while to come. 

((big hug))


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess my kitties limp got so bad this morning it looked like she got hit by a car and I'm really scared. I'm hoping it's something like arthritis, and I can dose her (I only have 2 hands) and that's it's not osteo sarcoma or something, because no one should be asked to live w/o her best friend.


I really hope she gets better soon Jes..


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

IC that I used to have an apartment next to a really busy highway. From time to time, I'd walk out to my car and there would be a stray cat. I would tell the cat, as plain as I could, that they had better stay away from the road, or become road pizza.

Sadly to say, there was always lots of road pizza.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes, I hope your kitty's health improves. I know how important our feline best friends are. Here's hoping yours is back to her old self again soon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

There are a few things in this world that make me jump.

When the washer is unbalanced at the start of a spin cycle, and begins to thrash the dryer standing next to it is one of them.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess my kitties limp got so bad this morning it looked like she got hit by a car and I'm really scared. I'm hoping it's something like arthritis, and I can dose her (I only have 2 hands) and that's it's not osteo sarcoma or something, because no one should be asked to live w/o her best friend.



How'd you do tonight medicating her, honey? Let me know if you need pointers/an article with pictures, etc. 'Member, seven years stuffing pills down animals' throats in a vet hospital here.


----------



## Ash (Jun 19, 2006)

I confess that, instead of preparing for my interview like I should be, I'm browsing and posting on the boards. I'm a bad, bad girl...


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> How'd you do tonight medicating her, honey? Let me know if you need pointers/an article with pictures, etc. 'Member, seven years stuffing pills down animals' throats in a vet hospital here.


No, haven't even gone that route yet. Only got a call into the doc this afternoon. Didn't get a response call. Tomorrow, I hope. Then I have to find a time when I can get out to the office to get the pills or liquid NSAID. 
I don't know if she'll take even a single dose. My hope is that she will so that I can determine if it IS arthritis. If she won't take it, she might need xrays which will be dangerous to her health and show nothing. know what i mean? frustrating.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> No, haven't even gone that route yet. Only got a call into the doc this afternoon. Didn't get a response call. Tomorrow, I hope. Then I have to find a time when I can get out to the office to get the pills or liquid NSAID.
> I don't know if she'll take even a single dose. My hope is that she will so that I can determine if it IS arthritis. If she won't take it, she might need xrays which will be dangerous to her health and show nothing. know what i mean? frustrating.



Get the liquid if you can! It's probably Meloxicam, if you can get it in liquid. The thing about liquid, is you can slide the syringe in the side of her mouth, behind her front teeth, and pop! just shoot the liquid in. Easy as pie. 

But not nearly as tasty. 


P.S. Xrays aren't dangerous to her health. Anesthesia can be slightly risky, but if you do bloodwork first to make sure her organs can handle it, and let them do IV fluids or whatever they recommend during, she'll be fine. Anesthesia gets a bad rap - in the seven years I worked at my clinic, we did thousands of procedures, tons of which were on elderly, elderly animals. One animal died under anesthesia during the entire time I was there. Still one too many, but the odds are very, very, very much in her favor. Not trying to be a know-it-all here, but I have to hear you sounding so fatalistic when it's not needed. Things can be done to see what's wrong! And so many things are fixable/treatable - that's good news!

The bottom line is, I understand your worry. I love my critters, too, and worry about them when they're sick. I hope Pilar is better soon.


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Get the liquid if you can! It's probably Meloxicam, if you can get it in liquid. The thing about liquid, is you can slide the syringe in the side of her mouth, behind her front teeth, and pop! just shoot the liquid in. Easy as pie.
> 
> But not nearly as tasty.
> 
> ...


ok. thanks. that is all reassuring. I really am in crisis mode b/c of some things that have gone on. I just found out today that i signed on to edit a 400 page manuscript. Hello? they told me a 'very short book' and led me to believe it'd be 1/4 of that. And while I'm ok, and i can handle it, and it'll be good experience...uhm... Yeah.
So anyway...yes. Pilar had bloodwork. 1 liver function was a bit too high, but everything else lookd very good. I'm guessing they'd knock her out for a shoulder films b/c cats won't stay still, right? 
Specifically (and I think you were right about the Milox...whatever)---the tech told me it tastes TERRIBLE. So I'm not sure i'll get it into her with 2 hands. She won't let me open her mouth, hold a syringe and grab her butt so she can't scoot out. it's easier with 2 like so many things in life. 
I also read that stuff is toxic for felines. Hmmn. I'm guessing I can't grind up a pill into her food? She won't go for that, either.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, Jes, when my cat's sister needed anti-inflammatories after falling out of a tree onto her tailbone (not a high enough fall to land on her feet, they said), my then-girlfriend and I had a heck of a time giving it to her. Cats are smart, though, and I think she realized a connection between taking the pills and feeling better. She got to the point where she would eat one from an open hand.

Pandora is still with my former girlfriend. A little harder of hearing these days, but still (at 15 years) a force with which to reckon.


Pandora about one year old: 

View attachment Pandora 2.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess I'm going to be worrying about little Pilar until I hear she's better. 

Every night I give one of mine a pill (a capsule I open up and mix with some juice from the cat food can before he gets his dinner) and it gets less daunting as time goes by. When I had to do the pill-down-the-throat thing for a while, wrapping him in a towel to hold him more securely seemed to help.

And 400 pages? That IS long.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that, instead of preparing for my interview like I should be, I'm browsing and posting on the boards. I'm a bad, bad girl...



Noooooooooooooooooo!!!! :doh:


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that hearing about people's sick kitties makes me want to be a vet! Then I could save them all...​


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

I want to be kissed.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes, I found this --> How to Pill A Cat - Includes photos! Excellent help. Perhaps the same technique is good if you have medicine that needs to be given to Pilar via syringe? "shrugs" Good luck!

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/pilling_a_cat.html

I am also posting the main site here also which has "multiple links and topics" and is from (Tally's Cat Basics 101) 

-----> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/pointe/9352/owners.html


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess I like getting PMs.


(cast, jig, reel in, jig, reel in, jig, reel in...)

.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess I want people to like me for my body for once in my life.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

MoMo said:


> I confess I want people to like me for my body for once in my life.


post pix plz tanx


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> post pix plz tanx




Ok lol. random.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh what a neat pic *momo*!

Oops... I confess that I thought "Wow, what a neat pic *momo*!" when I saw your photo. 

 ​


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL! haha.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Momo,

Nice pictures, indeed! 

great smile!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

MoMo said:


> Ok lol. random.


WOW!...I was just doing a fatlane impersonation (er, _tribute!_)...Thank you!

Unfortunately, people don't _only_ like you for your body. Sad, but true...they actually like _you._

(Of course, hey, the body thing...y'know...*ahem*) 


.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I'm singing along with Prince and I can't hit his high notes.​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

**AHEM**

Is this thing on?

*taps microphone*



FreeThinker said:


> I confess I like getting PMs.





Thank you.


*brat*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

rofl

:doh: Where'd that one come from? 

I confess that I enjoy being labeled as a "sweetie." I've been called so many other names... ​


----------



## ripley (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess I googled "large labia." 




Blame Miss Vickie.



It's really a real issue! Who knew??


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that *ripley's* confession made me giggle like a 5th grader.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

I am wearing swimming trunks that I didn't even go swimming in.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

MoMo said:


> Ok lol. random.
> 
> http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rty35fz.png
> 
> http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=reyh533ow.png


:wubu:

*whistle*

I confess that I like the sight of this body...


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I suck at confessions


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess I got 'hit on' (I don't think it's called that. what's it called? Oh, flirting) in the funniest way yesterday. This man told me he thought i looked nice (as in:like a nice person). I had to tell him I hadn't been nice all day, why should I start now? He was kind though, and got me to smile.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I feel particularly cute and pretty today.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 20, 2006)

This past weekend I was at a rest stop on a major highway. A man was gawking at my vintage truck as I drove by. I rolled down my window and said to him, "pretty, ain't it?". He nodded happily, but in a dumbstruck sort of way. I got the distinct impression that in his mind, this guy was watching a giant _breast _rolling in front of him. 

I confess that this thought gave me endless giggles.


----------



## Jane (Jun 20, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks ripley and rainy. That's what I thought, too, but nurses are a funny breed... it's this sick kind of medicinal machismo we have.
> 
> "Where were you yesterday?"
> "I had a cold so I stayed home."
> ...



Well, yeah, but chemo, broken legs and food poisoning aren't contagious.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 20, 2006)

Miss Vickie?

You having chemo?
Oh my!

That can take all energy from you.
You have my thoughts. I wish I could send you something wonderful.

I understand that eating seaweed is very good for the effects of chemo. Eat california rolls or some other sushi (that has nori but no raw fish).
I made my dad a hijiki salad with cucumber and sesame. He loved it, and it made me feel good.

Olive


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> There are a few things in this world that make me jump.
> 
> When the washer is unbalanced at the start of a spin cycle, and begins to thrash the dryer standing next to it is one of them.




That sets me off to...and of course my wife is always "I don't see the problem". But then she could not see the big deal about the wheel coming loose on the car at 60 mph, with her, daughter, dog, and I in the car, at 1:30am on a Sunday morning, 150 miles from home..."What's the big deal?"


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I am wearing swimming trunks that I didn't even go swimming in.



No worries...I have swimming trunks hand have only been swimming once in the last 25 years, and that was 8-9 years ago.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I have this new picture of my son on my desk, and I get warm fuzzies every time I look at it.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I have this new picture of my son on my desk, and I get warm fuzzies every time I look at it.



Oooh. So do I, Joy, but in a very different way. :smitten:


P.S. I confess that I just gave Joy rep for having a hot son.


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I have this new picture of my son on my desk, and I get warm fuzzies every time I look at it.


uh...I....with...*cough*

what? What were we discussing again? Where am I?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I have this new picture of my son on my desk, and I get warm fuzzies every time I look at it.


And he's rockin' the 'burns! You produce nice work, Joy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you, ladies.  He's currently single, but any woman he dates must go through stringent interrogation prior to the event. Contact me for an application. 

I further confess that I'm a shamelessly proud mom, who will take any opening to post pictures of my kids...you know..the kind who drives you nutso. 

My oldest, who no longer looks like Jesus, since enlisting last week: 






And my Buttercup Sunshine Girl:


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

Very handsome sons Happy Happy JoyJoy and your daughter is a beautiful reflection of her mom.


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

AWWW Joy! Those pics just made me really happy! I'm all warm and squooshy inside now! :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oooh. So do I, Joy, but in a very different way. :smitten:
> 
> 
> P.S. I confess that I just gave Joy rep for having a hot son.


DAMN..you beat me too it..lol


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

uhm, yeah, you can have #2 and #3 Joy (b/c I can't compete with the military and your third is a young woman) but what's the deal with #1? How old is he? He's very pretty. And I mean very. Ahem. I mean very.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorgeous kids, Joy! Go Joy-genes!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> uhm, yeah, you can have #2 and #3 Joy (b/c I can't compete with the military and your third is a young woman) but what's the deal with #1? How old is he? He's very pretty. And I mean very. Ahem. I mean very.


 
He'll be 20 in August, on his way to culinary school, after getting his BA degree. I also feel strongly that his wit could rival even yours, Ms. Jes. He's quite the comedian.


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> He'll be 20 in August, on his way to culinary school, after getting his BA degree. I also feel strongly that his wit could rival even yours, Ms. Jes. He's quite the comedian.


there's a culinary school that's literally around the corner from me Joy, and I think we both know I'd be a suitable fill-in adult-type parent figure, right? Please? Pretty please? Can I keep him, Mom???? I promise I'll take good care of him!


----------



## jamie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww... Joyous.. you have cute youngins.

Which leads to my confession. 

I confess I hate children, I have not one maternal fiber, nada. I can't stand babies especially, they scare the pee out of me. However, this afternoon a co-worker brought her newborn in and I could feel my ovaries squirming around. I usually go into disappear mode when someone brings a baby around the circuit but today I turned in to the must-hold-baby monster. She was so pretty. 

I confess that I told the boyfriend about this weird event and after he managed to not swallow his tongue from stammering, he disappeared to some dark remoter server room for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> there's a culinary school that's literally around the corner from me Joy, and I think we both know I'd be a suitable fill-in adult-type parent figure, right? Please? Pretty please? Can I keep him, Mom???? I promise I'll take good care of him!


 
Send me your email address and I'll forward you the lengthy 45-page application. I'll also need samples of your dna, a sworn statement from a Federal Judge that he will never come to harm, and you must promise to make him homemade lasagne and cookies every night.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Send me your email address and I'll forward you the lengthy 45-page application. I'll also need samples of your dna, a sworn statement from a Federal Judge that he will never come to harm, and you must promise to make him homemade lasagne and cookies every night.


you better add a no sexy sex clause..lol..I think she has something besides mothering in mind..LOL


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> you better add a no sexy sex clause..lol..I think she has something besides mothering in mind..LOL


 
Good point, Misty...because we all know what a perv Ms Jes is. Even though we love her so.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Good point, Misty...because we all know what a perv Ms Jes is. Even though we love her so.


Agreed..she is quite pervy..but that's what makes her Jes..LMFAO..Love you JES


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess I'm trying to tame this:

View attachment 7053


View attachment 7054



I confess it's not going so smoothly..LOL


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> you better add a no *sexy sex* clause.



Well, ick, Misty. What are we supposed to have, unsexy sex? That's so... unsexy.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I knew that Oklahoma got a lot of tornadoes, but I didn't know they could strike within one person's room within a house. 

Applied for disaster relief yet, Misty?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I knew that Oklahoma got a lot of tornadoes, but I didn't know they could strike within one person's room within a house.
> 
> Applied for disaster relief yet, Misty?




lol..I need to..and the real shame of it all..I've been on vacation for a month..A MONTH and it looks like this...

I need help..help I tell you


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I haven't done anything more productive today than make a salad. (It was tasty though!)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I am worried about Jes and her kitty. I hope the kitty will be alright.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

I also confess that I would kill for a backrub!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that Misty's room made my eyes bug out, and I feel for her. While mine isn't at that point, it's out of clothing control. 

I go to Ikea on Thursday to attempt to get tools to tame the beast!



(And just so Misty doesn't feel as bad, I'm going to take pics of my mess as well so she's not so alone.) (PLUS, it will give me motivation to get it all fixed up then post after pictures.... )


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I came home early from work, because my stomach was sort of, kind of upset, and I was really exhausted... and because I really hate the place. Came home, took a short nap while listening to *Tom Petty*, got up, and cleaned. I can get so much accomplished when I'm actually at home.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I confess that I came home early from work, because my stomach was sort of, kind of upset, and I was really exhausted... and because I really hate the place. Came home, took a short nap while listening to *Tom Petty*, got up, and cleaned. I can get so much accomplished when I'm actually at home.



I :smitten: Tom Petty! Lub him.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I :smitten: Tom Petty! Lub him.



He's mine. Stay away.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

I lost my Tom Petty CD and have been jonesin' for it for weeks!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I'm hungry and too pooped to cook. Had to garden in the heat, after all...​


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> He's mine. Stay away.



There's enough of him to go around, Greedy Handsoffenstein.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I lost my Tom Petty CD and have been jonesin' for it for weeks!



Awwww, Joy. My sympathies.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

Two confessions abroad:

The first being that, I will confess, that my *Tom Petty* - Anthology CD (2 Disc) is one of the best purchases I have ever made. And, that covers all ranges of life, not just music.  He and his *Heartfullfillers* () are great musicians, with great music, and great attitudes.

And the second being, yes, I am Handsoffenstein, and steining of off of *Tom Petty* is mine4thoutaking. So, get off of him, I get him!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

See, if more people were poly, sharing the lovely Tom Petty wouldn't be an issue.​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2006)

As promised, here is my bedroom of shame. 

Pic one is standing in doorway, walking in to the room. Notice my path.  

Pic two is the other side of the room, behind my work area - bags are full of stuffed animals. 

Pic three is the doorway, but the view of it from inside the room. 

Pic four is the part of the clothing mess that has migrated to the kitchen table. 



On Thursday, dressers are going to CHANGE MY LIFE!!! 

View attachment P1000294.jpg


View attachment P1000295.jpg


View attachment P1000296.jpg


View attachment P1000293.jpg


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Wowzers ​


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> See, if more people were poly, sharing the lovely Tom Petty wouldn't be an issue.​



Hmm. The new girl has a point.


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Agreed..she is quite pervy..but that's what makes her Jes..LMFAO..Love you JES


It is ALL in my mind, sadly, so none of it shall ever be acted out! Mothers, no need to lock up your sons!!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> As promised, here is my bedroom of shame.
> 
> Pic one is standing in doorway, walking in to the room. Notice my path.
> 
> ...



I see nothing wrong with the way your room looks. 

One, you know where everything is. What else matters? Other people don't necessarily need to go through your "junk".  
Two, random comment - Beautiful floor!
Three, that reminds me of my room, except, make the clothes papers and other various crap (empty water bottles... soda bottles... more papers, even more papers, electronic crap, and such). 
I, personally, enjoyed the tour of the Great-And-Dandy AnnMarie's room. 
Again, beauitful floor!! 

Haha, alright, I'll stop being weird now.
Wait, no I won't. *sigh* Clutter is like butter!! In that... it's all very slipper.

 

I confess I am quite confusing.

*EDIT:*




That's one hell of a large Hershey's Syrup box.


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that Misty and AnnMarie's photos made me feel better about the condition of my own bedroom. 

Thank you kindly, ladies!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

So I went back through the thread (the last few pages anyway) to look for Misty's picture(s), and ... well, they didn't come up. *sigh* This whole some images are not showing up thing is really getting on my nerves. But alas, it is just me and my computer. Maybe my computer secretly hates you, Misty!! WE HATES YOU! ARE BASE ARE NOT BELONG TO YOU!!

 Stupid computer.

I confess, I do not like posting so much in a small period of time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> So I went back through the thread (the last few pages anyway) to look for Misty's picture(s), and ... well, they didn't come up. *sigh* This whole some images are not showing up thing is really getting on my nerves. But alas, it is just me and my computer. Maybe my computer secretly hates you, Misty!! WE HATES YOU! ARE BASE ARE NOT BELONG TO YOU!!
> 
> Stupid computer.
> 
> I confess, I do not like posting so much in a small period of time.



Here's the first one: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7053&d=1150831964

And here's the other:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7054&d=1150831973

Hopefully that will work for you.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you! 

Awesome clutter, Misty!!  And, did you not get the memo? Funions enhance Computer Performance by up to 0.0000025%!  Congratulations!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess that I am worried about Jes and her kitty. I hope the kitty will be alright.



Same here... any new news Jes? 

How's your kitty-cat?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Do I detect a note of fear here? From the great and powerful Santa??



No, not really, Joy. I write most of my posts when I'm dead tired, so many times when I look at 'em later I think, "why'd I write THAT?!?" :doh:

OTOH I'm no stranger to fear, horror and web terror (Dimthread style.)


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I feel pretty damn good tonight, 'cause I know that one of my friends who I haven't talked to recently does not, in fact, hate me. Either that or she's an excellent actress.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that I've been crying for the last hour..damn movie..and NOW..I'm watching Miami Ink and IT'S making me cry..lol


----------



## olivefun (Jun 20, 2006)

I just deleted a "friend" from my myspace page, because the photo bugged me.


For a time I wondered where all the myspace pages for dead people came from. Then I wanted them all as my friends.

I think i must have more dead people "friends" on myspace than anyone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2006)

I looked at the cluttered pictures and thought.. what? did you fire Alice?


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

i confess that i called someone tonight for a special pre-arranged phone date and a special someone was not home! twice! 
*squinty eyes*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2006)

IC I can't remember if I remembered to pay the phone bill.


----------



## Ash (Jun 20, 2006)

I confess that my interview went well today, but that I was up against two in-house applicants. Rumor has it that the interviewing committee had already decided who they wanted before they conducted the first interview. I'm beyond bummed.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

Aw bummer *Ashley*...

I confess that I just finished watching "Brokeback Mountain" with a friend... for the 3rd time and I STILL got teary at the end.​


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that while I'm not really an asshole, I'd love to play one on TV.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I just deleted a "friend" from my myspace page, because the photo bugged me.
> 
> For a time I wondered where all the myspace pages for dead people came from. Then I wanted them all as my friends.
> 
> I think i must have more dead people "friends" on myspace than anyone.



Maybe you need to join DeadFriends.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I can be disorganized at times, but after seeing the pictures, Mist Wins!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I confess that I can be disorganized at times, but after seeing the pictures, Mist Wins!


lol..thanks..I appreciate it...it's really not that bad..it's only a space of about 3 ft by 3ft..

I'm working on it..now..the mess from the floor is no longer on the floor..it's vacationing atop my bed..ACK


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that my interview went well today, but that I was up against two in-house applicants. Rumor has it that the interviewing committee had already decided who they wanted before they conducted the first interview. I'm beyond bummed.



That sucks, Ashley. But looking for a job is one of the hardest and most daunting tasks. I confess (and I bet the rest of the forum agrees with me on this) a girl like you deserves and will probably have some luck in the end.


----------



## Ash (Jun 21, 2006)

Ugh, I hate it when I clean and do that. I get everything off of the floor and all the other flat surfaces in my room, and I make a pile on my bed of things to take care of later. Then I get occupied doing something else, and when I'm crazy tired and ready to fall asleep, I go to my bed and it's covered. So then I usually toss it all off onto the floor to start the cycle again...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I confess that I can be disorganized at times, but after seeing the pictures, Mist Wins!



She wins, but only because I can't find my camera 'cos it's buried in all the crap here!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Ugh, I hate it when I clean and do that. I get everything off of the floor and all the other flat surfaces in my room, and I make a pile on my bed of things to take care of later. Then I get occupied doing something else, and when I'm crazy tired and ready to fall asleep, I go to my bed and it's covered. So then I usually toss it all off onto the floor to start the cycle again...


lol..you took the words right out of my mouth..TWINS


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

There's a dead guy in our place here, but my roommate and I can't find the body even tho it's been a few weeks. Really need to straighten up.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Misty!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that the globe of the world I have in my room isn't updated enough because it still says "Soviet Union." Talk about your relics.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm not sure this is a confession... but I'm restless and can't sleep tonight.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :wubu:
> 
> *whistle*
> 
> I confess that I like the sight of this body...




lol well well well.


I confess I love my friends, but sometimes they're very demanding of me. I am over their house almost every day and some days I want to stay home and do nothing, and they get offended like I dont like them anymore. But I just need time to myself. I'm a very personal person. I need days that I just like never leave my room lol. Plus, my best friend (a guy) and I are kind of having...a .... kind of little secret affair thing lol. And the only way to hide it from them is to not be together at their house. (We cant tell them yet because it's too soon and we dont want things weird). So some days we just want to be together and have to make up elaborate lies to tell them so we can have some peace and be alone. Trust me some of those lies are like so complicated we have to like keep track of them in a book so we dont say anything that contradicts them. ::smacks head:: man.

WOW I have a really messed up life.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that NOT ONLY am I listening to a death metal CD right this second, but that the trunk of my car is two-thirds full of laundry. When I went to work on Sunday it was COMPLETELY full, as I intended to do the nine or ten loads at an all-night laundromat after work. However, after working ten hours on 3 hours sleep I felt too exhausted to do the laundry, came home, took the sheets and blankets and one of the 3 duffel bags outta the trunk *sigh* and hand-washed clothes for the next day, which is what I've been doing for a while now. The sheets and blanket aren't that dirty, mind you.

OK, it's too late to go there now. Tomorrow I'll load up the rest of the trunk again (probably on 3 hours sleep again) and bring it to work. (The laundromat's pretty close to my work.) 

Is death metal causing me to not do my laundry?


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

^^ lol i confess I've hand washed clothes to avoid doing laundry also!


----------



## goldenzim (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm a little worried that I have offended someone I care about deeply.


----------



## goldenzim (Jun 21, 2006)

To append to my previous post.

I am very worried. I hate it when sorry just isn't enough.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

goldenzim said:


> To append to my previous post.
> 
> I am very worried. I hate it when sorry just isn't enough.



Me too, *goldenzim*. It really makes you feel crummy. Does your friend know how much you regret hurting them?

I confess that I'm going to bed "early" (it's midnight here).​


----------



## Michelle (Jun 21, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that NOT ONLY am I listening to a death metal CD right this second, but that the trunk of my car is two-thirds full of laundry. When I went to work on Sunday it was COMPLETELY full, as I intended to do the nine or ten loads at an all-night laundromat after work. However, after working ten hours on 3 hours sleep I felt too exhausted to do the laundry, came home, took the sheets and blankets and one of the 3 duffel bags outta the trunk *sigh* and hand-washed clothes for the next day, which is what I've been doing for a while now. The sheets and blanket aren't that dirty, mind you.
> 
> OK, it's too late to go there now. Tomorrow I'll load up the rest of the trunk again (probably on 3 hours sleep again) and bring it to work. (The laundromat's pretty close to my work.)
> 
> Is death metal causing me to not do my laundry?


 
Shame on you, Anta. Shame, shame, shame. Listening to death metal can rearrange the brain cells in such a manner that they become mushy and turgid and all manner of things I don't even want to discuss because they'd horrify the general audience here. All I can say is, shame, shame, shame. Your laundry is crying out for help and you're ignoring it. Gosh, I just didn't think you were that kind of guy.    :shocked: :doh: 

I confess I should be getting ready for work and instead am reading the boards.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Shame on you, Anta. Shame, shame, shame. Listening to death metal can rearrange the brain cells in such a manner that they become mushy and turgid and all manner of things I don't even want to discuss because they'd horrify the general audience here. All I can say is, shame, shame, shame. Your laundry is crying out for help and you're ignoring it. Gosh, I just didn't think you were that kind of guy.    :shocked: :doh:



You might be right, Michelle. In death metal it's really hard to understand the lyrics but I THINK the guy was saying, "Don't clean the clothes! Don't clean the clothes!" And, "Soap is evil! Soap is evil!" Now my entire imaginary family will have to wear dirty clothes today.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

MoMo said:


> Trust me some of those lies are like so complicated we have to like keep track of them in a book so we dont say anything that contradicts them. ::smacks head:: man.



If you're going to lie like that, keep the stories simple. Don't make them so elaborate that others will easily be able to catch you. Elaborate lies grow lives all their own and can get out of hand far too easily- especially if you're trying to do it with more than one person. It's difficult to make these lies alone, and exponentially more so when other people are included in it.

Of course, the best course of action is to tell the truth as soon as possible.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess I'm about to report someone being so stinky at work to the home office because no one will do anything about it.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I am now an "Uncle" and my wife is now an "Aunt." My wife's sister just had her baby sometime late last night. Both of us are pretty excited! :shocked: Josalynn, my wife is going to go see her sister in the cities this afternoon. I am staying behind to look after the boys. She took the camera with her also. Hopefully I can share some pictures sometime soon. Leo was born sometime late night weighing at 6 and 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm still in my jammies!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that NOT ONLY am I listening to a death metal CD right this second, but that the trunk of my car is two-thirds full of laundry. When I went to work on Sunday it was COMPLETELY full, as I intended to do the nine or ten loads at an all-night laundromat after work. However, after working ten hours on 3 hours sleep I felt too exhausted to do the laundry, came home, took the sheets and blankets and one of the 3 duffel bags outta the trunk *sigh* and hand-washed clothes for the next day, which is what I've been doing for a while now. The sheets and blanket aren't that dirty, mind you.
> 
> OK, it's too late to go there now. Tomorrow I'll load up the rest of the trunk again (probably on 3 hours sleep again) and bring it to work. (The laundromat's pretty close to my work.)
> 
> Is death metal causing me to not do my laundry?



I confess that I am hoping that you can find a way to get more rest. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I just had two fucking AWESOME ideas. I want to explore them some more, but alas- work calls. I'm bringing a notepad, though, although it might piss off my boss...

But it *will *be worth it, I can guarantee that. This story, if it's done like I plan, will be one hell of an impressive one. Hopefully it will be as terrifying to read as it was when I dreamt it.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I was confused about Momo's gender by looking at the avatar picture. Then I was skimming another thread, and there was all sorts of talk about a guy who may and may not be gay, so I got confused enough to do some real research and looked at her myspace page.

I wish there was a spot for gender in the main part of the profile area.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that for the time being... I have become enthralled by the Darleks

("All inferior life forms are to be consitered enemys of the Darlek and must be destroyed! Exterminate! Exterminate! ETERMINATE!!!")


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm about to spend a lot of money. This pleases me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I'd pay money to have someone crack my back; and I'm going to tonight.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I just had two fucking AWESOME ideas. I want to explore them some more, but alas- work calls. I'm bringing a notepad, though, although it might piss off my boss...
> 
> But it *will *be worth it, I can guarantee that. This story, if it's done like I plan, will be one hell of an impressive one. Hopefully it will be as terrifying to read as it was when I dreamt it.



I confess this reminds me of when I used to have a mini recorder velcroed to the roof of my truck, for capturing such moments of inspiration. 

Strangely enough, once the recorder was in place, I had no further need of it.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I do a flawless impression of General Kala in Queen's theme song from "Flash Gordon", and enjoy doing so. 

_Flawless_.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I confess that I was confused about Momo's gender by looking at the avatar picture. Then I was skimming another thread, and there was all sorts of talk about a guy who may and may not be gay, so I got confused enough to do some real research and looked at her myspace page.
> 
> I wish there was a spot for gender in the main part of the profile area.




I confess that freaks me out a bit that I could be mistaken for a gay guy lol. It's Josh Holloway in my avatar, he plays Sawyer on Lost. But I think I may be changing it lol.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 21, 2006)

Now we're going to think you're two children...

I confess it's been a busy day: Screwing around on the internet, ordering and picking up a pizza, buying a bottle of wine, registering to vote, chatting with friends at the winery. When the hell do I get any ME time?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I hate HATE HATE threads like the one on the weight board about which body shape is better...why does any of them have to be better....GRRR


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I hate HATE HATE threads like the one on the weight board about which body shape is better...why does any of them have to be better....GRRR



Yeah! What she said..._ I avoided that thread_...

I confess I (sometimes) hate going to SA events and feeling shunned by anyone bigger/smaller than me. For god's sake, if a fat chick doesn't fit in with a thin world _or_ a fat world, where does a fat chick fit in?!! ​


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I confess that for the time being... I have become enthralled by the Darleks
> 
> ("All inferior life forms are to be consitered enemys of the Darlek and must be destroyed! Exterminate! Exterminate! ETERMINATE!!!")



I confess that if I see you make that same fucking error one more time I'm going to flip out on you.

THERE IS NO R IN DALEK


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I do a flawless impression of General Kala in Queen's theme song from "Flash Gordon", and enjoy doing so.
> 
> _Flawless_.



General Kala, Flash Gordon approaching!

It's not that good of a song, though...

I confess that I do know the difficult lyrics to a very good song, "End of the World as We Know It" by R.E.M.


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that the treatment of a coworker by other coworkers really bothers me, and I'm unsure as to how to deal with it.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that if I see you make that same fucking error one more time I'm going to flip out on you.
> 
> THERE IS NO R IN DALEK



Oy vay get off it... I've seen it both ways


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> General Kala, Flash Gordon approaching!
> 
> It's not that good of a song, though...



Maybe not, but I love it for very personal reasons. Nostalgia and all that. Lots of factors make a song "good" to a person, few of them reasonable or explicable. 

AND it's very, very funny when I do the voice.


----------



## ripley (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess I had the strangest dream last night. It had wee zombie turtles. a zombie baby elephant on a staircase, a flood, and the end of the world. 


No more _Land of the Dead_ and Little Debbies before bed.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that the treatment of a coworker by other coworkers really bothers me, and I'm unsure as to how to deal with it.



Your work sounds like kind of a toxic environment. Can't you get a different job, or are you very attached to this one?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I had the strangest dream last night. It had wee zombie turtles. a zombie baby elephant on a staircase, a flood, and the end of the world.
> 
> 
> No more _Land of the Dead_ and Little Debbies before bed.



I love baby elephants! I love zombies! But together? Lady, you crazy.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Maybe not, but I love it for very personal reasons. Nostalgia and all that. Lots of factors make a song "good" to a person, few of them reasonable or explicable.
> 
> AND it's very, very funny when I do the voice.



No. You're wrong. Just stop. You're wrong. There's nothing personal to you about it. *No.* 

I confess I post on Dimensions usually while I am not talking on Messengers...


----------



## ripley (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I love baby elephants! I love zombies! But together? Lady, you crazy.






Blame the swiss cake rolls, baby.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> No. You're wrong. Just stop. You're wrong. There's nothing personal to you about it. *No.*



You would feel like a butthead if I told you why it was personal. Or maybe I would. 

I dunno. It's personal.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You would feel like a butthead if I told you why it was personal. Or maybe I would.
> 
> I dunno. It's personal.



You want to make this personal, Carrie? Huh, DO YA!?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You want to make this personal, Carrie? Huh, DO YA!?



THAT'S IT, JUNIOR. It's go time.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> THAT'S IT, JUNIOR. It's go time.



 I'm waiting....


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Your work sounds like kind of a toxic environment. Can't you get a different job, or are you very attached to this one?



The worst employee quit last week, so it's gotten a lot better.

That said, there are still some dudes that I don't see eye-to-eye with, but I don't work with them very often. I can deal with it.

This one employee who's ostracized strikes me as, to put it charitably, not the brightest bulb in the box. Pretty decent guy, though, and in my experience he's as good a worker as the next guy. Problem is, he's rubbed just about everyone else the wrong way, and he's shunned for it. They're not rude to his face, but the shit that they say behind his back bothers me, especially 'cause I can empathize with him so much. I've gone through the exact shit that he has, and it sucked. Hardcore sucked.

So, again, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I have NO idea what recommendations and reps are and I'm reading the FAQs now...​


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I take waaaayyyy too many pictures of my dog.

(he's so cute though!):smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I hate HATE HATE threads like the one on the weight board about which body shape is better...why does any of them have to be better....GRRR


I confess I was completely misunderstood in this thread and some how came out the bad guy.


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I was completely misunderstood in this thread and some how came out the bad guy.



I confess that it's because you ARE the bad guy, Misty. All you need is a mustache to twirl.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Oy vay get off it... I've seen it both ways



Tell me where it says "darlek" in here.

The only places that use the term "darlek" are small blogs and fansites. None of the official sites use that word. On most of the blogs, I've seen, the person is corrected on it.

It's like believing the stories of that ugly kid who claims to have killed mummies inside King motherfucking Tut's tomb.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

God damn, relax! geeze...


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Maybe not, but I love it for very personal reasons. Nostalgia and all that. Lots of factors make a song "good" to a person, few of them reasonable or explicable.
> 
> AND it's very, very funny when I do the voice.



Prove it! Got a microphone for your computer?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Prove it! Got a microphone for your computer?



Yes, but I wouldn't want the first time you (and others) heard my voice to be me mimicking General Kala, vs. my usual sweet, dulcet tones. So no dice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just love Carrie's hair. :wubu: Carry On.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes, but I wouldn't want the first time you (and others) heard my voice to be me mimicking General Kala, vs. my usual sweet, dulcet tones. So no dice.



Soooooo then speak normally first, and then do Kala.

<---- Genius


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I just love Carrie's hair. :wubu: Carry On.



You, sir, are a sweet-patootie. I thank you. :kiss2: 

You heard the man - carry on.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Soooooo then speak normally first, and then do Kala.
> 
> <---- Genius



I can't. I'm too shy.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

I had a really bad/stressful day at work again today.. two glasses of wine and belting out vintage Diana Ross songs has helped a little, but I confess I so desperately wish I could soak in a tub right now with another glass of wine that it occurred to me I've never actually tried to fit in _this_ tub in this house.. and well, I did try and I don't fit.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I had a really bad/stressful day at work again today.. two glasses of wine and belting out vintage Diana Ross songs has helped a little, but I confess I so desperately wish I could soak in a tub right now with another glass of wine that it occurred to me I've never actually tried to fit in _this_ tub in this house.. and well, I did try and I don't fit.




Aww! I'm so sorry that happened. I have had days like that too.

Maybe if you think of it this way... now you get to remodel the bathroom!  

*big hug*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yikes! I wonder if Geek Squad could be called on to save the day?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that this story is a bit harder to write than I thought it would be.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Esme said:


> Aww! I'm so sorry that happened. I have had days like that too.
> 
> Maybe if you think of it this way... now you get to remodel the bathroom!
> 
> *big hug*




Thanks, Esme 

I confess my evening has improved tremendously.. I just discovered "Total Eclipse of the Heart" sung by Tori Amos on iTunes... Yay.


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

I confess that I hope to see "Lemony Snicket and the Clusterfuck of Epic Proportions" before I die.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess my sugar hit an all time low tonight..110..and I really want to celebrate by eating a piece of apple pie in the fridge..LMFAO

I guess I'll settle for sugar free cool whip instead *sigh*










Yay me


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I just went to 7-11 to get a 1-liter of Sprite and a box of frosted Donettes.

(It's almost quarter to 1 in the morning, by the way)


----------



## Mini (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I saw The Producers this weekend (the original version). The only part that I found funny was the musical.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess my sugar hit an all time low tonight..110..and I really want to celebrate by eating a piece of apple pie in the fridge..LMFAO
> 
> I guess I'll settle for sugar free cool whip instead *sigh*








I confess I just had 2 mini paydays and a mini butterfinger..

I SUCK at this..lol


----------



## UberAris (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that in a moment of weakness, I have just downed 2 of the 7 oz. boxes of nerds... I feel... odd... and hyper...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess I bought pop tarts today. The brown sugar cinnamon kind. With the frosting. :eat1: Once the coffee heats up again, I think I'll make me a wee spot o' sugar for dessert. Sure, I have a whole container of cut up fruit. But the pop tarts? Clearly have my name on them.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess I bought pop tarts today. The brown sugar cinnamon kind. With the frosting. :eat1: Once the coffee heats up again, I think I'll make me a wee spot o' sugar for dessert. Sure, I have a whole container of cut up fruit. But the pop tarts? Clearly have my name on them.


THOSE are my favorite..non-toasted please..I used to live on those for my 7:30 class. I'd have those and a pepsi..talk about a pick me up..lol

*sigh* This is the first time I've missed OU since graduating..and I think I miss the pop tarts more..lol


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I almost did bodily harm to the gentleman sitting in front of me on the plane. I wanted his BOSE noise canceling headphones. They were on his head, but obviously they were supposed to be on mine. I needed them desperately to cancel out the screaming and whining of the small children. Stupid me I did not realize when I was booking the flight that it was take the kids to see Grandma day.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

I also confess that I was shocked when a woman changed the diaper of a squirming 18 month old while holding the baby on her lap, in a crowded plane, sitting on the runway, waiting for the storm to pass, with the air conditioner off, and me ready to kill someone. Brave brave woman, I could have hurt her too. I am also positive that the little pockets in the seat backs are not in-flight diaper genies. 

I would also like to give a special shout out to the little brown haired brown eyed toddler that was sitting in 4F. Little buddy, in two hours you drooled all the way down the back of the seat and on to the carpet. I would also like to apologize, I just don't have it in me to play "peek-a-boo" for the entire flight.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I also confess that I was shocked when a woman changed the diaper of a squirming 18 month old while holding the baby on her lap, in a crowded plane, sitting on the runway, waiting for the storm to pass, with the air conditioner off, and me ready to kill someone. Brave brave woman, I could have hurt her too. I am also positive that the little pockets in the seat backs are not in-flight diaper genies.



That is so wrong on so many levels!​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess I have never had sex to music. 

Meaning, never been like... ok, baby... let's get it on... and for background, let's do some..... (insert funky tune here).

Nope, never. Can't even imagine it, honestly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I have never had sex to music.
> 
> Meaning, never been like... ok, baby... let's get it on... and for background, let's do some..... (insert funky tune here).
> 
> Nope, never. Can't even imagine it, honestly.



Dish Network provides "Mood Music" ( and now SIRIUS channels of "Mood Music") channels in the upper range of their Satellite programming. Most of the time, we forget its there... however, sex to the "mood music" is much better, in my humble opinion, than leaving it on the Discovery Channel. 

Btw, we use the 80s Hair Bands channel.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Dish Network provides "Mood Music" ( and now SIRIUS channels of "Mood Music") channels in the upper range of their Satellite programming. Most of the time, we forget its there... however, sex to the "mood music" is much better, in my humble opinion, than leaving it on the Discovery Channel.
> 
> Btw, we use the 80s Hair Bands channel.


I hate having sex with any kind of background noises..mostly..because I have a voice fetish and I want some dirty talk, moaning, groaning..and I can't focus if I hear someone or something in the background..LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

I mean, seriously, you gotta have mood music when doing the hokey pokey.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I mean, seriously, you gotta have mood music when doing the hokey pokey.


Nope..sorry..not me..LOL


----------



## ripley (Jun 22, 2006)

I prefer Polka.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> I prefer Polka.


D'ya like some of Weird Al Yankovic's polka?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't do sex with country music. Its just all wrong.

Maybe I have to be cheatin' for it to work.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I have never had sex to music.
> 
> Meaning, never been like... ok, baby... let's get it on... and for background, let's do some..... (insert funky tune here).
> 
> Nope, never. Can't even imagine it, honestly.



Music is great, though!

I prefer various selections of electronic music.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 22, 2006)

I like jazz... the smooth stuff... its great for a romantic setting (and when Aris wants to do romantic... he goes all out  )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

I must be the only person annoyed by the noise..lol

That..and wearing socks to bed..I just want to scream..you're naked..take the damn socks off..LOL

Not that I've had to worry about it in...well..a very lOONNNNGGG time..lol


----------



## rainyday (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that after not being able to listen to music for months, last week I made it through a whole CD. I was doing some filing though, so there was no sex involved.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I have never had sex to music.
> 
> Meaning, never been like... ok, baby... let's get it on... and for background, let's do some..... (insert funky tune here).
> 
> Nope, never. Can't even imagine it, honestly.


I confess that, in spite of my advising Mr. Toad in another thread what music would be best...I care little for music at such times.

Besides, an mp3 CD only holds about 150 songs or so...it's a drag to get up halfway through and change it!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I'm listening to Britney Spears... and dancing to it too!​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess tomorrow I'm going to have the hangover from hell. One bottle of wine + a few beers does not a pretty day make.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that today is going to involve X-Files and the World Cup before work, and J-Horror and more X-Files after work.

Sleep isn't gonna be easy tonight, but who the hell cares?


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Now we're going to think you're two children...
> 
> I confess it's been a busy day: Screwing around on the internet, ordering and picking up a pizza, buying a bottle of wine, registering to vote, chatting with friends at the winery. When the hell do I get any ME time?


How'd you register? (party). 
(like how I just ask that, btw?)


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that last night, after a bad 3 days, I said: screw that! and went to Stamp Camp where I had lovely hors d'hoeuvres and 47 Wine Spritzers and enjoyed myself.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I have never had sex to music.


You don't know what you're missin', Girly. In fact, there's a Mike Ness song and several by Prince I've never been able to hear withOUT having sex.

*BB cranks up "Fire of Love" by Southern Culture on the Skids, and winks at her BOB*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess I sometimes finish off a pint of ice cream just so I won't have to get up and take it back to the freezer.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess I exaggerate a limp or hobble on public transporation so that some person will pity me and give up their seat. It hasn't worked, so I gave up.


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I had a really bad/stressful day at work again today.. two glasses of wine and belting out vintage Diana Ross songs has helped a little, but I confess I so desperately wish I could soak in a tub right now with another glass of wine that it occurred to me I've never actually tried to fit in _this_ tub in this house.. and well, I did try and I don't fit.


A good hot shower can be very nice too. Maybe not so much with the glass of wine, though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> How'd you register? (party).
> (like how I just ask that, btw?)



I do like that. Just like last time, indy. (I answered because you didn't try to sneakily ask like my mother.)


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I hate having sex with any kind of background noises..mostly..because I have a voice fetish and I want some dirty talk, moaning, groaning..and I can't focus if I hear someone or something in the background..LOL


Has it been your experience that guys are just too damned quiet in the sack? Except for the few who aren't, and think they're filming a porno? 
How do you get them to be more vocal? Talk to us.


----------



## Jane (Jun 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Yeah! What she said..._ I avoided that thread_...
> 
> I confess I (sometimes) hate going to SA events and feeling shunned by anyone bigger/smaller than me. For god's sake, if a fat chick doesn't fit in with a thin world _or_ a fat world, where does a fat chick fit in?!! ​


Not in booths in restaurants...at least not comfortably...until I start shoving tables and benches around.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I can't do sex with country music.


 
I confess that this statement brings images of Fuzzy in a cowboy hat doing naughty things with a guitar.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> Has it been your experience that guys are just too damned quiet in the sack? Except for the few who aren't, and think they're filming a porno?
> How do you get them to be more vocal? Talk to us.


No, I've actually had a great experience with the guys I've been with..

What can I say..I'm good..and being able to suck chrome off a trailer hitch comes in handy .. Remember..this fat girl can make an athiest say God..lol

Seriously..I'm vocal..and I need them to be vocal to get all warm and tingly..so I'm up front..if you are going to lay there like a wet noodle..then there's no reason to bother..I won't enjoy it.

That seems to fix them right up..lol

I think most guys like to be vocal..but are scared they are going to offend the person they are with....not me..you can call me anything or say anything remotely naughty and I get all...well..never mind..


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 22, 2006)

I knew it was gonna happen, but even I'm surprised at how fast it was, lol.


----------



## Jane (Jun 22, 2006)

My God, Sam, he's a Chipmunk.....what do you want, an attention span?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I knew it was gonna happen, but even I'm surprised at how fast it was, lol.



Oh good GOD.... I'm officially calling the big "Goodbye fat world" exit and return "Pulling a Chippy" in Chippy's honor.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I sometimes play The Sims 2 until I'm_ forced _to stop due to hunger, the need to pee, or the need to sleep.​


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh good GOD.... I'm officially calling the big "Goodbye fat world" exit and return "Pulling a Chippy" in Chippy's honor.


 
<snort> that made me giggle -


----------



## Carrie (Jun 22, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I sometimes finish off a pint of ice cream just so I won't have to get up and take it back to the freezer.



All. The. Time.


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I knew it was gonna happen, but even I'm surprised at how fast it was, lol.



AND



> Oh good GOD.... I'm officially calling the big "Goodbye fat world" exit and return "Pulling a Chippy" in Chippy's honor.




Are causing me much giggleage...


----------



## Carrie (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I'm about to leave work two hours early because I'm tired and my back hurts. 

Oh, and I'm a princess.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm about to leave work two hours early because I'm tired and my back hurts.
> 
> Oh, and I'm a princess.


 
In honor of Carrie being a Princess, I will invoke the princess privilege of leaving work 2 hours early today as well. Carrie will you write my boss a note?

It is also 97 degrees out side with 90% humidity. When I left the building at lunch I melted. It is imperative I leave early, I got SWEATY!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 22, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> In honor of Carrie being a Princess, I will invoke the princess privilege of leaving work 2 hours early today as well. Carrie will you write my boss a note?
> 
> It is also 97 degrees out side with 90% humidity. When I left the building at lunch I melted. It is imperative I leave early, I got SWEATY!



Yes! All princesses get to leave work two hours early today! But EP - princesses glisten. We glow. We get dewy. We never sweat. 

I'm off to polish my tiara! (Is it me, or does that sound lewd and sexual?)


----------



## Jane (Jun 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes! All princesses get to leave work two hours early today! But EP - princesses glisten. We glow. We get dewy. We never sweat.
> 
> I'm off to polish my tiara! (Is it me, or does that sound lewd and sexual?)


Enjoy your two hours, Princess.

Take your two hours, E. Princess!! You tell them Jane said, and she has a 2x4 (and a pink Caddy and a tiara) and she's a princess, too.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess, I am home, I left work early, I have the sneaky suspicion that my boss is out of the office too.(I work in a different state but no word from him through email or phone)

The temperature was 101 on the way home. This Princess, glowed, glistened, and got so very dewy she left princess droplets all over the place. 

I confess I need to be rescued from this hotter than hell place, I need cool breezes, and no humidity.


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes! All princesses get to leave work two hours early today! But EP - princesses glisten. We glow. We get dewy. We never sweat.
> 
> I'm off to polish my tiara! (Is it me, or does that sound lewd and sexual?)


i know a secret about carrie.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> i know a secret about carrie.



Oooh! Tell me!


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I have my a/c on when I could probably just have the windows open. (I hate the humidity!)


----------



## ripley (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm eating a box of Girl Scout cookies called All Abouts. They are shortbread with chocolate on the bottom. The say on the top "Girl Scouting is all about Caring" or sharing or fun or whatever...they are wrong. 


Girl Scouts are all about the cookies.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess that I really really wanna find out how the pictures came out that I just took. Unfortunately, there's about 20 more on the roll, and the photo lab isn't open until tomorrow anyways...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that this statement brings images of Fuzzy in a cowboy hat doing naughty things with a guitar.



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JoyJoy again._

*hee hee*


----------



## Barnes (Jun 23, 2006)

I went to visit my .... friend where he works today and we went in a supply room and ....nothing happened but I wondered why he took me in there. He said he had to ask me something then after like 5 minutes of like silence we left.


normal.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

He's trying the telepathic thing. Tell him you're not that type and you respond better to WORDS!!!


----------



## Barnes (Jun 23, 2006)

^ I'm in love with him and honestly if he had wanted to...christen that room I would have gladly.

I'm just wondering if he was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 23, 2006)

I confess I won $180 tonight..HOT DAMN..2 more bikinis


----------



## Barnes (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ omg id give my left kidney to win money right now lol.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I knew it was gonna happen, but even I'm surprised at how fast it was, lol.



Ah, the "Welcome Back!" thread is next.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I have my a/c on when I could probably just have the windows open. (I hate the humidity!)



Same here. Humidity sucks sometimes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Same here. Humidity sucks sometimes.


I agree. On such days I envy my father whose car's got an a/c...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 23, 2006)

I confess that my blood is boiling at the moment and I need a happy pill. 

And no, it's not because I'm 40 now.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Same here. Humidity sucks sometimes.




I'd say pretty much all the time


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

I confess I'm afraid of our neighbour accidentially tearing down the house...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 23, 2006)

Ikea = Swedish for "Get Me Out of Here" (credit to FAJohnny on that one)

Ikea kicked my asshoen yesterday. Those Swedes are all about punishing the fatties. 9 hours of walking, pausing, shopping, writing down bin numbers, walking, walking, walking, walking, bouncing on a display bed with Heather to make sure it would hold me, walking, walking, walking. 

I have about 12 boxes in my house, a bedroom to completely revamp, and a pain in every muscle of my body. 


My confession? I love Ikea.


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ikea = Swedish for "Get Me Out of Here" (credit to FAJohnny on that one)
> 
> Ikea kicked my asshoen yesterday. Those Swedes are all about punishing the fatties. 9 hours of walking, pausing, shopping, writing down bin numbers, walking, walking, walking, walking, bouncing on a display bed with Heather to make sure it would hold me, walking, walking, walking.
> 
> ...



a serious tip for you. i love their stuff, and whatnot, but Do NOT attempt to have sex on an ikea bed. That much humpy humpy, jerky jerky is just not suitable for something you assemble with an allen wrench, k?? 

I've broken...2 beds, now. Well, sort of 3, actually. Once, we weren't even really doing anything! But once, I did land funny, that's true. Just sayin'.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> a serious tip for you. i love their stuff, and whatnot, but Do NOT attempt to have sex on an ikea bed. That much humpy humpy, jerky jerky is just not suitable for something you assemble with an allen wrench, k??
> 
> I've broken...2 beds, now. Well, sort of 3, actually. Once, we weren't even really doing anything! But once, I did land funny, that's true. Just sayin'.



I've created my bed myself. It is a bit heavy, but solid as a rock. Too small for two persons though, unless you stack them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> a serious tip for you. i love their stuff, and whatnot, but Do NOT attempt to have sex on an ikea bed. That much humpy humpy, jerky jerky is just not suitable for something you assemble with an allen wrench, k??
> 
> I've broken...2 beds, now. Well, sort of 3, actually. Once, we weren't even really doing anything! But once, I did land funny, that's true. Just sayin'.



Well, Heather and I laid on the bed, all 800+lbs of us, and bounced up and down (while laying on our backs,... a la ya know) and it didn't even creak, not a peep). I wouldn't have bought it otherwise, so I'm hoping for the best. It's VERY low to the ground and all wood/no metal etc... not flimsy. I think it's going to be ok... at least I hope so!!


And of course, should it come crashing to pieces, I will take picures of the mayhem and report back... because it's got to be worth something.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ikea = Swedish for "Get Me Out of Here" (credit to FAJohnny on that one)
> 
> Ikea kicked my asshoen yesterday. Those Swedes are all about punishing the fatties. 9 hours of walking, pausing, shopping, writing down bin numbers, walking, walking, walking, walking, bouncing on a display bed with Heather to make sure it would hold me, walking, walking, walking.
> 
> ...



disinterested parties can always be left at the ball pit!


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

I confess that I'm planning an Ikea trip this summer to the new one that opened in my area.... and I'm planning on going with a friend who has a VAN! WOO!


----------



## olivefun (Jun 23, 2006)

I just got given 4 free tickets to see cirque du soleil for tomorrow.
I am so excited.

I started to look online to get into it.

http://tinyurl.com/qfs8k

My goodness.

The music sounds great even.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

I need to trim the hedge.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

I hope Ned doesn't call me out....


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 23, 2006)

I confess I smell freshly baked Nestle cookies - Chocolate Chip Swirls.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 23, 2006)

I confess that I worked a temp job this week in which all I did was sit on my ass , drink cappucino, and surfed monster and careerbuilder for a real job.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 24, 2006)

I confess I want his friggin children.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm frightened that I'm slowly becoming the deranged character in my story.


----------



## ripley (Jun 24, 2006)

I confess I've spent all day feeling like a loser dork.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I've spent all day feeling like a loser dork.



Me, too. I'll stop if you will. You're not a loser dork, and I have a feeling that I'm not, either. 

Plus, I adore you.


----------



## ripley (Jun 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Me, too. I'll stop if you will. You're not a loser dork, and I have a feeling that I'm not, either.
> 
> Plus, I adore you.


 

I adore you too. And I'm certain you are not a loser dork...me, I'm pretty sure I fit the bill. 

Okay, so we're stopping...what shall we talk about then? I am soooooooooo looking forward to this sleepover. I bought a huge 24 pack of Charmin so we can go TP fatlane's house. I doubt he'll even care, seeing as we'll be all dolled up and fabulous looking in Tracey's lingerie.  
 
He'll just want more pix plz thx.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> Okay, so we're stopping...what shall we talk about then? I am soooooooooo looking forward to this sleepover. I bought a huge 24 pack of Charmin so we can go TP fatlane's house. I doubt he'll even care, seeing as we'll be all dolled up and fabulous looking in Tracey's lingerie.
> 
> He'll just want more pix plz thx.



My mother will disown me if we used name-brand fancy tp for tp'ing a house. We're going to have to buy some cheapo generic. 

We'll splurge on ice cream, though, and eat it in front of him, in our lingerie. Oooh! And the requisite pillow fight, of course.


----------



## ripley (Jun 24, 2006)

Cheapo generic it is...what was I thinking, using the good stuff on a fatlane's house??


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2006)

TPing is absolutely a 1-ply job.

I confess that in high school my English class TP'd the home of our teacher (who we loved). We also put a huge (paper) scarlet A on her front door. Fortunately she and her live-in boyfriend got the joke and thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2006)

I haven't wrapped a house in years. The most I've ever used was 1 1/2 cases. (1 ply cheapo, of course) A friend of mine had this major major crush on a girl and so we enlisted the help of several friends.. and their friends and the friend's siblings.

It was like winter time. Everything was wrapped, covered, with streamers hanging from the trees... None of us thought to bring a camera.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 24, 2006)

I confess I went to the first night of my hs reunion weekend....and I still don't fit in..and I don't really care that I don't..WOO HOO


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I just got given 4 free tickets to see cirque du soleil for tomorrow.
> I am so excited.
> 
> I started to look online to get into it.
> ...




I confess I'm jealous of this. I've only seen one Cirque show live and it was great! I know you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## Jane (Jun 24, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I went to the first night of my hs reunion weekend....and I still don't fit in..and I don't really care that I don't..WOO HOO


I confess that at my eleven year HS reunion, I got drunk and hit on a old boyfriend. His wife was not amused. But he was....oh yeah, he was.

(Yes that eleven was correct. We never quite got around to the ten year.)


----------



## olivefun (Jun 24, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess I'm jealous of this. I've only seen one Cirque show live and it was great! I know you'll have a wonderful time.



I am taking my daughter, my friend and her daughter (who is my daughter's best friend). Seems simple right?

My friend has a son and husband as well.
The child is ok about going to see a friend of his this evening instead of the show, but the dad is pouting and acting like a baby.

"I thought we were going to have some family time this weekend".
"I suppose I shouldn't tell you but I had a surprise planned for us for Saturday night" She called his bluff and said, "let's do it next week instead.."
He is pouting and acting goofy. "No, I may not feel like going to the trouble next week"
"I thougth we were going to see Cirque du Soleil for the first time as a family, all of us.."

Jeesh
I am very pleased to lead the life I do.


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> I confess that at my eleven year HS reunion, I got drunk and hit on a old boyfriend. His wife was not amused. But he was....oh yeah, he was.
> 
> (Yes that eleven was correct. We never quite got around to the ten year.)




I confess that I've NEVER gone to any of my class reunions... and I'm proud of myself and lovin' myself for not going.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I am taking my daughter, my friend and her daughter (who is my daughter's best friend). Seems simple right?
> 
> My friend has a son and husband as well.
> The child is ok about going to see a friend of his this evening instead of the show, but the dad is pouting and acting like a baby.
> ...




O M G Some certain husband needs to have his arse kicked. There almost nothing worse than a pouty man. And what is this "I may not feel like going to the TROUBLE next week" Hmmm so now spending time with his wife is trouble and a huge burden......leave him at home to pout. Oh and make sure she makes NO meal for him. Let him be on his own completely. Or better yet -- why not try to score himself a ticket. 

/end rant


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I've created my bed myself. It is a bit heavy, but solid as a rock. Too small for two persons though, unless you stack them.


You ever hear the term :If you build it, they will come?" well not in a bed made for one, georgie.

And AnnMarie--I wish you the best. And I'm not being snarky. But someone told me once the store reinforces the floor models simply b/c they know there will be so many testers. That doesn't mean you're gonna have trouble. ANd i'm not trying to be a parade peer (I know sometimes I am)> I'm just saying that as you assemble it, if it's got those slats under the mattress, you might find some extras at the lumber store and insert them. That's what I've done to my bed now (we broke the last few slats at the foot of this one--weird, eh? hahaha. )


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I haven't wrapped a house in years. The most I've ever used was 1 1/2 cases. (1 ply cheapo, of course) A friend of mine had this major major crush on a girl and so we enlisted the help of several friends.. and their friends and the friend's siblings.
> 
> It was like winter time. Everything was wrapped, covered, with streamers hanging from the trees... None of us thought to bring a camera.


Y'all ever maxipad a house? or Fork a lawn? or Flour someone's bushes. We were hardcore in my town, I think. Brutal. 

Once, I was in charge of buying the maxipads (I got several GIANT boxes) and the cashier kind of looked at me funny. I just smiled and said: It's a heavy day.
She didn't ask any questions.

One also buys ink/paint/red markers to...complete the job, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Y'all ever maxipad a house? or Fork a lawn? or Flour someone's bushes. We were hardcore in my town, I think. Brutal.
> 
> Once, I was in charge of buying the maxipads (I got several GIANT boxes) and the cashier kind of looked at me funny. I just smiled and said: It's a heavy day.
> She didn't ask any questions.
> ...




Ok, that made me laugh out loud for REAL! *tee hee*


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate feet!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2006)

I confess I think MoMo and Blackjack should both forget the other people each is pining for and get together instead. Can I make a match or what? 


And welcome to the board ((((Lambie)))) 


Also re: TPing--only in high school would you show your affection for someone by providing them with a day's worth of cleanup lol.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ikea = Swedish for "Get Me Out of Here" (credit to FAJohnny on that one)
> 
> Ikea kicked my asshoen yesterday. Those Swedes are all about punishing the fatties. 9 hours of walking, pausing, shopping, writing down bin numbers, walking, walking, walking, walking, bouncing on a display bed with Heather to make sure it would hold me, walking, walking, walking.
> 
> ...




I confess that I can not fathom shopping for anything, any where, for 9 hours.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I've NEVER gone to any of my class reunions... and I'm proud of myself and lovin' myself for not going.




I'll second that. 30th was last year...still haven't gone. There'd probably be less than a handful who would now me...and only one or two who would care.


----------



## Jane (Jun 24, 2006)

Guys, please, there were 20 people in my graduating class, a quarter of us went to school together since the first grade. Almost all the rest came to our school in third or fourth grade. It's not like we didn't all know each other VERY WELL.

Note we had the 11 year and nothing since then. It's 35 years this year.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 24, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I think MoMo and Blackjack should both forget the other people each is pining for and get together instead. Can I make a match or what?



If not for a few factors, I'd be up for it.

Mainly it's the whole illogicality of love. I mean, you have an excellent plan that would work flawlessly, but you add love to the mix? All that happens is that things get royally fucked up (sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse), and said plan flies like a lead zepplin.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 24, 2006)

I just made an trip to Bath and Body Works. There was a lotion emergency, and a big sale. Good thing they happened at the same time.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 24, 2006)

I just found out why she hasn't been talking to me.

She thinks I have a crush on her (she's totally right) and doesn't like me back in the same way. And when that happens, she just kinda cuts off communication with the person.

It's the one scenario that I had no clue could even happen...:doh: 

Meh.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

I confess that I feel sorry for those of you who aren't in the Members' Clubhouse.

Nyee, hee, hee, heee!


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2006)

Jes: I've forked a lawn before. Have you "Saran"-Wrapped a car before?

You can do it one of two ways:
1) Very carefully wrap the doors shut by going over the roof, under the car (it helps to have two or three people), making sure that the wrap doesn't overlap, and doesn't block the keyholes. This is a easily-removeable prank.

2) Using several rolls, wrap and wrap and wrap going over/under and around the car. It will be very obviously wrapped and a little harder to remove.


----------



## Ash (Jun 25, 2006)

I confess that I've done the above, but with shrink wrap and a battery-powered hair-dryer.


----------



## Jes (Jun 25, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Also re: TPing--only in high school would you show your affection for someone by providing them with a day's worth of cleanup lol.


yeah, for us, it wasn't affection. We maxipadded that guy's house after he went to prom with a friend, tried getting it on with her in his car, I think even ripping her dress strap, and then, when she said no, leaving her at the 'parking spot' to walk home by herslef late at night! 

oh yes. high school justice was necessary at that point. And red maxipads allover the front of someone's house spells justice to me.


----------



## Jes (Jun 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Jes: I've forked a lawn before. Have you "Saran"-Wrapped a car before?
> 
> You can do it one of two ways:
> 1) Very carefully wrap the doors shut by going over the roof, under the car (it helps to have two or three people), making sure that the wrap doesn't overlap, and doesn't block the keyholes. This is a easily-removeable prank.
> ...


the lawn forking is brutal b/c it's always the dad's job to clean it up and deal with the plasticized lawn for the next few years. Terrible, really. I haven't wrapped a car. I think I peanutbuttered one, once. Wait--how about popcorn, filling up the entire car? The fake packing stuff i mean?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 25, 2006)

I confess...

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/994/593/1600/friend.0.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Jes: I've forked a lawn before. Have you "Saran"-Wrapped a car before?
> 
> You can do it one of two ways:
> 1) Very carefully wrap the doors shut by going over the roof, under the car (it helps to have two or three people), making sure that the wrap doesn't overlap, and doesn't block the keyholes. This is a easily-removeable prank.
> ...



Have you ever wrapped an entire two and a half story, 8 bedroom house...from the ground to the peak of the roof...in leftover billboard pieces and news-print roll ends? Oh...and...had a private plane pilot checking out the results almost fly his plane into a near by 10 story building? <insert maniacal laughter here>


----------



## Carrie (Jun 25, 2006)

I confess that I frequently have impure thoughts about Jason Mraz.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 25, 2006)

I confess I dislike firecrackers.


----------



## Mini (Jun 25, 2006)

I confess that I'm jonesin' for a Fallkniven Garm. And I've bought 5 pairs of sunglasses this month.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 25, 2006)

I am having a Steak for dinner tonight. I confess I do not like Steak, but Erin is marinating it in Mesquite Grill right now, and I got Smoked BBQ Sauce and will hopefully like it this time. *shrugs* I suppose we'll see.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2006)

I confess...

Today, I, my wife, Dylan, and Dylan's Grandparents from out of state were all playing a game of baseball.  My Wife swung with a plastic bat at the plastic ball (which I pitched) and nearly hit me square between the eyes! It's a good thing that I have quick reflexes.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess I dislike firecrackers.



 *ack* How about sparklers, smoke bombs, or those things called "snakes?"


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *ack* How about sparklers, smoke bombs, or those things called "snakes?"




Sparklers are ok - if properly supervised. Smoke bombs are just silly, but ok fun for one time. But firecrackers - i don't see the point after the first round. give me light shows any day -- like Roman candles.


eta: snakes are a mess but good for a one time showing I guess.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2006)

ValentineBBW, I had a pogo ball years and years ago when I was a kid (maybe around 7 years old) and my babysitter's brother was being a show-off while lighting Roman Candles and a flame landed on or somehow caught fire to my Pogo Ball.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm really happy that I found a couple Rammstein songs in what I just downloaded.


----------



## Mini (Jun 25, 2006)

I confess I have an odd sense of foreboding about tomorrow's shift. Wish me luck.


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm very happy and excited about something... and I think I'm going to burst! 

Life is grand :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2006)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets is on the telly, and they're showing scenes that are not on the DVD. Hrm.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2006)

I just watched Gate and Gate II on VHS (one right after the other). It is amazing how great Digital Vision looks after watching VHS tapes that are wearing out....

(Deja-vu, Echoes?)


----------



## ripley (Jun 26, 2006)

I confess that chirpy-cheery people make me homicidal.


----------



## Mini (Jun 26, 2006)

I confess that nothing really bad happened today. Woohoo.


----------



## Mini (Jun 26, 2006)

I also confess that balloonhead, chucklehead and meatball are my three favorite derisive terms.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2006)

Mini said:


> I also confess that balloonhead, chucklehead and meatball are my three favorite derisive terms.



I use chucklehead allllllll the time.


----------



## Mini (Jun 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I use chucklehead allllllll the time.



Knew I liked you for a reason.


----------



## Jane (Jun 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that chirpy-cheery people make me homicidal.


No chit!!!!!


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

I confess that I'm afraid I'm the cheerful person causing homicidal thoughts around here.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing, Esme, since your last post on this thread was dangerously cheerful. Avoid Ripley, girl's a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 26, 2006)

Mini said:


> I also confess that balloonhead, chucklehead and meatball are my three favorite derisive terms.



I'm going to have to borrow chucklehead. I like it much better than some of the more.. um... colorful words I've used from time to time.


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Esme, since your last post on this thread was dangerously cheerful. Avoid Ripley, girl's a ticking time bomb.




I will keep my cheerfulness to myself in the future.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 26, 2006)

Esme said:


> I will keep my cheerfulness to myself in the future.



Hey, quit it.  I gave you rep for your cheerfulness!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2006)

Esme said:


> I will keep my cheerfulness to myself in the future.



Nah, don't do that, Esme. Your cheerfulness is a good thing, maybe even a great thing. It's just that some of us here aren't that used to cheerfulness, that's all. Maybe we need a separate forum for Chirping so these threads can be reserved for whining, sarcastic putdowns and in-jokes.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2006)

Any of you Chuckleheads have twenty bucks you can lend me till Friday?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Any of you Chuckleheads have twenty bucks you can lend me till Friday?



My mommy gave me $30, but she said it _has_ to go towards shoes.....
Sorry man...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that one poster's name always reminds me of my cat.


.


----------



## ripley (Jun 27, 2006)

My prior post was about my Veterinarian's secretary. I'm not in a mood to be cheerful when my dog is in pain.


I did not mean to offend anyone here.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> My prior post was about my Veterinarian's secretary. I'm not in a mood to be cheerful when my dog is in pain.
> 
> 
> I did not mean to offend anyone here.


Yeah, I get what you mean.



.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that chirpy-cheery people make me homicidal.



Note to Self... Don't be Chirpy...


----------



## rainyday (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that today I've been wondering if body fat, like cooking fat, gets to and holds higher temperatures than muscle, thus making fatter people hotter. I'm going with that theory.

Warmest June day here on record. Vegas is going to do me in.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2006)

Fatter people are hotter than ever, 'specially many of the women here.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2006)

I be confessing that homicidal people who are chirpy are my pet peeve.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess work is seriously pissing me off right now, and all the managers and leads need to talk to one another and come to an agreement instead of saying different things and expecting I'll mindread and mediate.


----------



## Mini (Jun 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess work is seriously pissing me off right now, and all the managers and leads need to talk to one another and come to an agreement instead of saying different things and expecting I'll mindread and mediate.



Do you have a coworker who hits on every single female employee and thinks he's really smart, yet says things like "Well, if you had been listening, you would have comprehended that neither of us were digaloguing loud profanities." 

Yes. Digaloguing. I hate that asshole.

And then there's the dude, Mittens, who has the unfortunate habit of fucking everything up. Decent enough guy, but dumb as a box of hammers. Actual quote: "This place should be called 'Brand-New City. Everything's brand new!"

"... Yes, thank you for clarifying. I don't think I could have figured it out on my own."


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2006)

Mini said:


> Yes. Digaloguing. I hate that asshole.



Did he really say "digaloguing"? And if so how did he pronounce it?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

Mini said:


> Do you have a coworker who hits on every single female employee and thinks he's really smart, yet says things like "Well, if you had been listening, you would have comprehended that neither of us were digaloguing loud profanities."
> 
> Yes. Digaloguing. I hate that asshole.
> 
> ...



Close, we have Giblets, but he doesn't spout anything that clever. 

I ended up crying during a meeting this morning. It's funny; I think crying actually is more effective than calmly talking or yelling. (I started crying because I was getting yelled at for doing something incorrectly that no one taught me how to do but wasn't done and HAD to be done for inventory, after someone instructed me how to do it the incorrect way.) I took advantage of it and called a meeting and continued crying about the stock not being put up. They felt horrible (as they should; my back's been so terrible for three days that it's difficult to move from sitting to standing quickly and it's slowing down progress). Although I wouldn't use this on a regular basis, I definately feel things will be different for a week or so. Then it's back to screaming. 

I don't hate my job, but I suspect it's going to be a long eight months with the new boss around.


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that today I've been wondering if body fat, like cooking fat, gets to and holds higher temperatures than muscle, thus making fatter people hotter. I'm going with that theory.
> 
> Warmest June day here on record. Vegas is going to do me in.


i confess i saw your temps on the weather channel and i was sad for you. i confess its our insulation that makes us suffer. also, fat folds for sweat.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

Mini said:


> And then there's the dude, Mittens,



I love the nicknames at blue-collar jobs. My ex was a signmaker for many years, and at his shop there were two guys with the nickname "Cracky" - one because, well, he smoked crack, and one because his ass crack was always hanging out of his jeans. 

Poetic!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> My prior post was about my Veterinarian's secretary. I'm not in a mood to be cheerful when my dog is in pain.
> 
> 
> I did not mean to offend anyone here.



Awww.  How's your puppy dog, Rip?


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a mittens, too! I named him that, though, b/c he flubbed something once and...well....I just think it's the cutest nickname.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that I stayed home from work today, for a few reasons.

First, I feel absolutely lousy. My limbs feel like Jell-o, and I don't want to try using a slicer when my arms are half-numb. I cut myself once and I don't want it to happen again.

Second, The shift was longer than I slept for last night. 7.5 hours of working after less than 7 hours of sleep is just... no.

Third, Brazil is playing.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that I'm envious of Blackjack. 

My daughter is gone to camp this week and the house is too quiet. I didn't sleep last night, and my lousy mood from yesterday is still lingering. I'm hoping Ms saucywench doesn't shove me in the filing cabinet at some point today for being grumpy. I need to be at home.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> I will keep my cheerfulness to myself in the future.



Don't you dare!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess I made a trip to the vending machine after my less than satisfying Lean Gourmet (Budget Gourmet) frozen dinner lunch and selected the "King Size" Reece's Pieces. They got stuck, so I put in another $1.25 and that pushed out the first package only to leave the second one dangling from the corner of its package. I pushed and shoved the machine and it didn't budge, about the same time, a coworker came around the corner after returning from the walk she took during her lunch break. I was embarassed a.) for beating up the machine for candy and b.) being the extra fat girl beating up the machine for candy. She commented about how much she'd like a Payday bar only then what would the point have been of her walk? She told me I should stick another $1.25 in there and get my Reece's Pieces. I told her I'd already done that once, no point in repeating the process only to have it get stuck again. Truth is, I very much want to go back out there and try again... and again if necessary. I hate losing money in that machine. The only way to get it back is to walk halfway across the campus to the bookstore and fill out a form or catch the guy filling the machine once a week when he's here. I find both to be a hassle. *sigh*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2006)

Sometimes I feel invisible here.


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that I always look for Sammie's posts.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that I paid her to say that.


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Sometimes I feel invisible here.


Only when you post in white.


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I made a trip to the vending machine after my less than satisfying Lean Gourmet (Budget Gourmet) frozen dinner lunch and selected the "King Size" Reece's Pieces. They got stuck, so I put in another $1.25 and that pushed out the first package only to leave the second one dangling from the corner of its package. I pushed and shoved the machine and it didn't budge, about the same time, a coworker came around the corner after returning from the walk she took during her lunch break. I was embarassed a.) for beating up the machine for candy and b.) being the extra fat girl beating up the machine for candy. She commented about how much she'd like a Payday bar only then what would the point have been of her walk? She told me I should stick another $1.25 in there and get my Reece's Pieces. I told her I'd already done that once, no point in repeating the process only to have it get stuck again. Truth is, I very much want to go back out there and try again... and again if necessary. I hate losing money in that machine. The only way to get it back is to walk halfway across the campus to the bookstore and fill out a form or catch the guy filling the machine once a week when he's here. I find both to be a hassle. *sigh*


God, you sound like my son at a slot machine. But at least you MAY get candy.


----------



## ripley (Jun 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Awww.  How's your puppy dog, Rip?


Better, thanks. It was the golden retriever, not the collie. She injured her foot, and had to have her toenail removed...doesn't sound like much, but she's 12 and has a history of seizures...so they couldn't use any anesthetic. What that meant is that they had us hold her down and they just pulled it off. It took a few minutes, really hurt her, there was lots of blood, and you can see the carpal. 

Yesterday was not a good day.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> Better, thanks. It was the golden retriever, not the collie. She injured her foot, and had to have her toenail removed...doesn't sound like much, but she's 12 and has a history of seizures...so they couldn't use any anesthetic. What that meant is that they had us hold her down and they just pulled it off. It took a few minutes, really hurt her, there was lots of blood, and you can see the carpal.
> 
> Yesterday was not a good day.



I'm sorry, Rip, for you and your doggy. Major ouch. 

Kisses on the doggy nose, please!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that I am loving these noobs. You all know who you are. And if you don't, PM me.


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Yay! Noob love! (Ihopeit'smeIhopeit'smeIhopeit'sme!!!!)

:smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that when someone here completely changes their tune, after spending months being _one _way - I have trouble trusting that they can be any other way. 

And that distrust feels crappy.

But at the same time, I'm usually right, dammit.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> Yay! Noob love! (Ihopeit'smeIhopeit'smeIhopeit'sme!!!!)
> 
> :smitten:



You're definitely one of 'em. N00b.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I confess that when someone here completely changes their tune, after spending months being _one _way - I have trouble trusting that they can be any other way.
> 
> And that distrust feels crappy.
> 
> But at the same time, I'm usually right, dammit.



Y'know what, though? I think that's okay. The world needs a healthy dose of skepticism/realism sometimes. I know I do. Sometimes I wish I was a bit less blindly trusting - it bites me in the ass more often than not.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Y'know what, though? I think that's okay. The world needs a healthy dose of skepticism/realism sometimes. I know I do. Sometimes I wish I was a bit less blindly trusting - it bites me in the ass more often than not.


 
Me too. And being jaded because of that sucks even worse.


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Me too. And being jaded because of that sucks even worse.




A little bit jaded isn't always a bad thing. Finding a balance between blind trust and completely jaded is the tricky part.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that I've spent the past 20 minutes trying to figure out just what to say to get my message across to her.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess I'm tired of attracting strange people. I'm scared I'll never meet someone that makes me think, laugh, smile, and hope all at once.

I confess that was way too emo for a public board. You'll forgive me, no?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess that I STILL laugh at the Citibank commercial with the guy working out who sings "Unbreak My Heart"....


----------



## ripley (Jun 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm tired of attracting strange people. I'm scared I'll never meet someone that makes me think, laugh, smile, and hope all at once.
> 
> I confess that was way too emo for a public board. You'll forgive me, no?




The hard part is finding someone not too normal (boring) but not scary strange, either. It's a tightrope alright.


----------



## Mini (Jun 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Did he really say "digaloguing"? And if so how did he pronounce it?



Dye-gah-logging. It made me want to slap him.

Almost as bad is using the term "shrunk-wrapped." For fuck's sake, people, it's "shrink-wrapped."

And just for you, Carrie, the nicknames: I'm Too-Tall, and then there's Mittens, Hollywood, Too-Short.... I think I'm forgetting some, but you get the gist of it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I love the nicknames at blue-collar jobs. My ex was a signmaker for many years, and at his shop there were two guys with the nickname "Cracky" - one because, well, he smoked crack, and one because his ass crack was always hanging out of his jeans.
> 
> Poetic!



I miss that place! 

(Well, not really. And besides, I never worked there.)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

I repaired the toilet today. :doh:


costed $3.50 for a part. *laughs*


----------



## ripley (Jun 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I miss that place!
> 
> (Well, not really. And besides, I never worked there.)





I don't miss it. I hated being call "Cracky" all the time.


It's up to you to decide if I was the druggie or the butt flasher.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> I don't miss it. I hated being call "Cracky" all the time.
> 
> 
> It's up to you to decide if I was the druggie or the butt flasher.


 
I have pictures...anyone interested, PM me and I'll send. Can't post pics plz tnks, though. Copyright laws, and all that.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I have pictures...anyone interested, PM me and I'll send. Can't post pics plz tnks, though. Copyright laws, and all that.



Okay, but post pics plz tanx anyway. Okay?


----------



## ripley (Jun 27, 2006)

I confess I find this game strangely compelling.

http://www.planarity.net/game.php?size=small


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess that I've recruited my friend's sister to perform some recon so I know how to approach the situation at hand.

I'll fuck it all up anyways, but I might as well act like I know what I'm doing here, doncha think?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess that I'm watching Blues Brothers 2000....and have it cranked up.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2006)

IC I haven't been home, with nothing I "HAVE" to do, at this hour of the day in weeks and weeks and weeks. It's odd. I have no clue what to do with myself. 

I'm thinking... catch up on DVR shows, eat tuna, chips, maybe even nod off for a while. Oh yeah, that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Y'know what, though? I think that's okay. The world needs a healthy dose of skepticism/realism sometimes. I know I do. Sometimes I wish I was a bit less blindly trusting - it bites me in the ass more often than not.


you know, if you change your tune, how am I going to learn to change mine? Hmmn? You're the trusting one, i'm the cynic. you become more cynical, what am I gonna do?

and you owe me a pm.


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess that I just ate the last of the Cheezits. They were good too.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

IC that I think its cute when someone posts part of their message in white, and then someone quotes them, and the "invisible" post sneaks out.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

IalsoC that I felt invisible for a long time when I lurked the old Dimensions BBoard. I decided with this new board, I'll only be invisible if I don't post.


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess that I ate *two* of the double chocolate brownies I baked tonight. :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess this migraine is killing me, walking is damned near impossible with my sore back, but at least I don't have to return to work until Friday.


----------



## Ash (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess...well, two things. First, I confess that I'm so giddily flattered that people liked the purse I made and displayed in the Hobby thread. I intend to make many more!

I further confess that I got the job I interviewed for last week! Turns out I was more qualified for it than the people they interviewed that already work in the department. Go figure. Anyway, it's at a state college, so the pay's not great, but the benefits are. I'm so excited!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess...well, two things. First, I confess that I'm so giddily flattered that people liked the purse I made and displayed in the Hobby thread. I intend to make many more!
> 
> I further confess that I got the job I interviewed for last week! Turns out I was more qualified for it than the people they interviewed that already work in the department. Go figure. Anyway, it's at a state college, so the pay's not great, but the benefits are. I'm so excited!


WOO HOO congratulations...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess that I think Fuzzy's kinda neat. 

I also confess that I'm gonna continue to abuse this white type gimmick until it's as overused, unnattractive and distasteful as polyester stretch pants


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess...well, two things. First, I confess that I'm so giddily flattered that people liked the purse I made and displayed in the Hobby thread. I intend to make many more!
> 
> I further confess that I got the job I interviewed for last week! Turns out I was more qualified for it than the people they interviewed that already work in the department. Go figure. Anyway, it's at a state college, so the pay's not great, but the benefits are. I'm so excited!



Yay you!!!! I'm SOOOOO Happy for you about the job, especially since you were relatively sure you were out of the running!!!

Now, I'm off to find this "hobby" thread??? I want to see the purse!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2006)

i have a hardon for ash's purse and job.


----------



## Ash (Jun 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> i have a hardon for ash's purse and job.



And they you, Jes. And they you.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess...well, two things. First, I confess that I'm so giddily flattered that people liked the purse I made and displayed in the Hobby thread.
> I further confess that I got the job I interviewed for last week!



Congrats, Ashley!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2006)

I confess I find this game strangely compelling.


note: Santaclear's post stolen from Ripley's above post.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I confess that I think Fuzzy's kinda neat.
> 
> I also confess that I'm gonna continue to abuse this white type gimmick until it's as overused, unnattractive and distasteful as polyester stretch pants



Awww Shucks....


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2006)

I confess that I still find it hilarious every time I think about my chem teacher reading one of the lab reports he recieved, wherein a student noted that the results may have been different from what was expected due to "_*humman*_" error.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> you know, if you change your tune, how am I going to learn to change mine? Hmmn? You're the trusting one, i'm the cynic. you become more cynical, what am I gonna do?
> 
> and you owe me a pm.



You have a point. Well, two. I'll get to it today, Ma.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

I confess two things bring me to tears:

Ryan's constant hatred of Giblets.

Carrie prefering Haagen Daaz over Ben & Jerry's. It's terrible.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess two things bring me to tears:
> 
> Ryan's constant hatred of Giblets.
> 
> Carrie prefering Haagen Daaz over Ben & Jerry's. It's terrible.



Weep no tears for me. I've come to terms with it. 

Besides, it's really just a few flavors of Haagen-Dazs that I adore, like the peanut butter chocolate. Everyone knows that peanut butter chocolate ice cream should be chocolate ice cream with peanut butter ribbons through it. But Ben & Jerry's version is vanilla with peanut butter cups in it. Sure, the peanut butter cups are good, but I have no use for vanilla ice cream. Their version is not nearly chocolately enough for me. Plus B&J's ice cream (all of it) is a little.... gummy, for lack of a better word. The consistency is not perfect, like Haagen-Dazs's is. 

The thing I *do* like about B&J, though, is their variety of flavors, plus I love ice cream with big hunks of stuff in it. Their Karamel Sutra is orgasmic.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Their Karamel Sutra is orgasmic.



...I think that's the point.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

Incorrect! It's peanut butter ice cream! (I apologize for the two A's in Dazs. Blame my German mama.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Weep no tears for me. I've come to terms with it.
> 
> Besides, it's really just a few flavors of Haagen-Dazs that I adore, like the peanut butter chocolate. Everyone knows that peanut butter chocolate ice cream should be chocolate ice cream with peanut butter ribbons through it. But Ben & Jerry's version is vanilla with peanut butter cups in it. Sure, the peanut butter cups are good, but I have no use for vanilla ice cream. Their version is not nearly chocolately enough for me. Plus B&J's ice cream (all of it) is a little.... gummy, for lack of a better word. The consistency is not perfect, like Haagen-Dazs's is.
> 
> The thing I *do* like about B&J, though, is their variety of flavors, plus I love ice cream with big hunks of stuff in it. Their Karamel Sutra is orgasmic.


AMEN!!! H-D's consistency is perfect and that's the reason I could crawl in a tub of the chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Incorrect! It's peanut butter ice cream! (I apologize for the two A's in Dazs. Blame my German mama.)



Oh, you're right, it's peanut butter. But I stand firm - the ice cream should be chocolate, with a peanut butter accent. Like a peanut butter cup.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Jane said:


> AMEN!!! H-D's consistency is perfect and that's the reason I could crawl in a tub of the chocolate!!!!!



Have you tried their Triple Chocolate, Ms. Jane? :smitten:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

Still, Ryan's hate of Giblets is unacceptable. Does someone failing to bathe or shave or be nice to other people or show up to work on time or continuing to wipe their boogers on bathroom fixtures and hide in the freezer during work and leave early without permission really make them a bad person? I don't think so.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

I confess that I'm obsessive about finding things in my house when I know they should be "right there". I will tear things up just to find whatever it is I am looking for, no matter how trivial the item is.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

I confess that someone, anyone, had better send me a raunchy PM or two, ASAP. I could use it, today. Filthy, please. Thanks!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

I confess...

:wubu: SIGH

that I've developed a crush on someone here.

It's their fault! They have a great avatar, lovely MySpace page, and intelligent posts.... that makes them crush worthy, dammit.

SIGH​


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I confess...
> 
> :wubu: SIGH
> 
> ...


Is it Gayle? Or Oprah? Or both?!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow Oprah and Gayle have profiles on Dimensions?

No way!

... and no, it isn't them. _I'm _not the one with the fantasies of them being lovers...​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

It's their lovechild, Gorpa.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Weep no tears for me. I've come to terms with it.
> 
> Besides, it's really just a few flavors of Haagen-Dazs that I adore, like the peanut butter chocolate. Everyone knows that peanut butter chocolate ice cream should be chocolate ice cream with peanut butter ribbons through it. But Ben & Jerry's version is vanilla with peanut butter cups in it. Sure, the peanut butter cups are good, but I have no use for vanilla ice cream. Their version is not nearly chocolately enough for me. Plus B&J's ice cream (all of it) is a little.... gummy, for lack of a better word. The consistency is not perfect, like Haagen-Dazs's is.
> 
> The thing I *do* like about B&J, though, is their variety of flavors, plus I love ice cream with big hunks of stuff in it. Their Karamel Sutra is orgasmic.



I'm a huge fan (literally) of B&J's but HD's Rum Raisin is to die for!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's their lovechild, Gorpa.


First comes love, then comes no marriage (b/c it's illegal), then comes Stedman living in a guest house somewhere on the back 40 of Oprah's ginormous house, b/c he's her...beard?


----------



## Mini (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I confess...
> 
> :wubu: SIGH
> 
> ...



I confess that it's probably me, because I'm so gosh-darned loveable.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that it's probably me, because I'm so gosh-darned loveable.


you check your PMs, you a-hole!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that it's probably me, because I'm so gosh-darned loveable.



 I'll never tell. 

Although I will admit that you do have a neat MySpace flaming photo.​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I confess...
> 
> :wubu: SIGH
> 
> ...



Oh! I do love a good mystery! Let's figure it out!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I'll never tell.
> 
> Although I will admit that you do have a neat MySpace flaming photo.​


I secretly (well, I guess not anymore) wish it were me because you are such a babe but alas, it is not me. I have neither a MySpace page nor do I post intelligently. At least, not often.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I'll never tell.​


I confess that I think this is unfair. First making us curious and then...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Wow Oprah and Gayle have profiles on Dimensions?
> 
> No way!
> 
> ... and no, it isn't them. _I'm _not the one with the fantasies of them being lovers...​



Jes is being funny, except when it comes to loving lesbians. She has an entire lesbian harem.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Jes is being funny, except when it comes to loving lesbians. She has an entire lesbian harem.


And they're ALL dressed like Barbara Eden in I DREAM OF JEANNIE. Even the butch ones.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

That's just plain creepy. I was with you until the mention of Butchra Eden. You're on your own!


----------



## Jane (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Have you tried their Triple Chocolate, Ms. Jane? :smitten:


No, and damn you for mentioning it!!!

(Got some?)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Jane said:


> No, and damn you for mentioning it!!!
> 
> (Got some?)



Yep.  
.


----------



## ripley (Jun 29, 2006)

Share. Now.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> Share. Now.



With you and Jane? Always!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2006)

I confess that I can't describe how I feel. This song is inspiring sweet memories of days past that cause a mixture of joy and sadness. Memories of a town that I've never seen, in an area I've never been to, in a time that I couldn't have witnessed.

I want to burst out laughing and I want to break down crying.

I just don't get it.


----------



## Ash (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I confess...
> 
> :wubu: SIGH
> 
> ...



I confess that I'm now going to commence searching every member's myspace page to try and figure out who you're crushing on. I'm nosy.

Can I get a clue? Male or female?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 29, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I'm now going to commence searching every member's myspace page to try and figure out who you're crushing on. I'm nosy.
> 
> Can I get a clue? Male or female?



It's me... has to be. 

hahahaha


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 30, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I'm now going to commence searching every member's myspace page to try and figure out who you're crushing on. I'm nosy.
> 
> Can I get a clue? Male or female?



I swear, if you guess correctly, I will be so impressed that I'll be forced to tell you. 

No clues - well, ok maybe one....

the person has 2 arms and 2 legs.

Hope I didn't give it away!​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I secretly (well, I guess not anymore) wish it were me because you are such a babe but alas, it is not me. I have neither a MySpace page nor do I post intelligently. At least, not often.



I confess that was sweet enough to make me blush!​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I can't describe how I feel. This song is inspiring sweet memories of days past that cause a mixture of joy and sadness. Memories of a town that I've never seen, in an area I've never been to, in a time that I couldn't have witnessed.
> 
> I want to burst out laughing and I want to break down crying.
> 
> I just don't get it.



What song? I must know... Coldplay has that effect on me, too.​


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess that I have eaten truly ludicrous amounts of ice cream this week.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2006)

You can't eat ludricrous amounts of ice cream, cheesecake, or pizza. I've tried. :eat2:


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You can't eat ludricrous amounts of ice cream, cheesecake, or pizza. I've tried. :eat2:



No, really. I have. I've taken compulsive/stress eating to a whooooole new level.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2006)

That sucks. It seems like with my job this week, there was no time to eat, or even pretty up with a little eye shadow. *Sigh.* But the worst is over, and before I return tomorrow, I'm getting some kind of treat to reward myself.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> What song? I must know... Coldplay has that effect on me, too.​



"River Side" by Joe Hisaishi. It's from a movie soundtrack.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2006)

IC that I went to a regular doctor today, since I can't get into a skin doctor until after the 4th.

My skin.. er.. problem stumped the poor guy. He said I should've waited to see the skin doctor. But he assured me that I don't have shingles, scabies, "hot tub" Folliculitis, or spider bites.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm writing a letter to her. If I can't meet up with her this afternoon, then I'm going to email it to her... She's going away for a month, and I really need to just tell her.

I just have to get this off my chest. If I don't, and I can't tell her for a month, I might just go absolutely insane.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2006)

It's written, and I feel much better already. In fact, I feel absolutely *fantastic*. It's sorta like the feeling I get after a good, purifying cry. I feel refreshed, almost reborn. And I can only imagine how I'll feel once I actually send it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Their Karamel Sutra is orgasmic.


 
Woohoo! Seeing that I bought a pint last night I can now say....

I'M GETTIN' SOME TONIGHT!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Woohoo! Seeing that I bought a pint last night I can now say....
> 
> I'M GETTIN' SOME TONIGHT!



Woohoo! Get it on, Joy.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm planning to drink a lot of wine tonight.


----------



## Mini (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess that the next time I see someone washing their driveway I'm gonna take a bat to 'em.


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess that I let some negative feelings I was having go...now I feel as happy as a tornado in a trailer park.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm in a spectacular mood right now. I just saw _Superman Returns_, and although not as impressed as I expected to be, it was nonetheless somewhere just shy of excellent.

And leaving the theater, going back into the lobby area, I saw all of the people who I used to work with at the theater. It was a very happy thing for me to see that so many people remember me and all that, even though it's been over a year since I was fired, and more than 6 months since I was last there. I think that's sort of how Superman must've felt in the movie when he returned from being a long time gone.


----------



## Mini (Jun 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that I let some negative feelings I was having go...now I feel as happy as a tornado in a trailer park.



Or a southern nymphomaniac at a family reunion.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that I let some negative feelings I was having go...now I feel as happy as a tornado in a trailer park.


 
I confess that this makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm feeling like a bad doggie mama... I just found a scratch on his face, and I have no idea where or how he got it.  I put the calendula gel on it, but I still feel bad.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2006)

I sent it, she read it, and she hasn't even acknowledged it.

I knew today was going a bit too well.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I want to burst out laughing and I want to break down crying. I just don't get it.


 
It sounds like PMS to me.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess I just figured out for the first time that I can lay on the couch in the living room, put my laptop on my belly and actually work this way. I'm a goof. Why the hell have I been using a desk all these years? Now I just need a second phone line out here.

Feel better Fuzzter, and congrat's Ashley.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 30, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I just figured out for the first time that I can lay on the couch in the living room, put my laptop on my belly and actually work this way. I'm a goof. Why the hell have I been using a desk all these years? Now I just need a second phone line out here.


 
Ouch, I used to do that but my laptop gets too hot. Tell me if you figure out a way around that one, and I am back on the couch, with the laptop on the belly desk!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 30, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Ouch, I used to do that but my laptop gets too hot. Tell me if you figure out a way around that one, and I am back on the couch, with the laptop on the belly desk!



I just got a package by priority mail today, so I have my laptop on top of the unopened box (it's one of those 2.5" high ones). I also have a pillow under the box, so no burning here. Raises the laptop enough to see it well. I have to say this position is starting to make my back hurt though. And I think I'll need bendy straws for drinks if I pursue it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 30, 2006)

I confess the same shit has happened................


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> ...now I feel as happy as a tornado in a trailer park.


I confess I think I love you..LMFAO


----------



## Barnes (Jul 1, 2006)

Sometimes I think I'm better off dead.


----------



## Mini (Jul 1, 2006)

MoMo said:


> Sometimes I think I'm better off dead.



Don't worry, you can get the marriage annulled on account of being wasted at the time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2006)

IC that I saw a friend that I haven't seen for fifteen years.

He's a BHM too.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 1, 2006)

I confess that I end up bawling like a baby every damn time I watch "Meerkat Manor" on Animal Planet.


----------



## ripley (Jul 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I end up bawling like a baby every damn time I watch "Meerkat Manor" on Animal Planet.





I felt so bad when Flower forced her daughter out!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> I felt so bad when Flower forced her daughter out!



How did I KNOW you'd know what I was talking about, Rip? Flower is one tough mama, that's for sure. I'm at the point with the show where if they foreshadow that something bad is going to happen, I change the channel because I don't want to see it and get upset. 

I'm a dork.


----------



## ripley (Jul 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> How did I KNOW you'd know what I was talking about, Rip? Flower is one tough mama, that's for sure. I'm at the point with the show where if they foreshadow that something bad is going to happen, I change the channel because I don't want to see it and get upset.
> 
> I'm a dork.


 

How did you know? Because you know that I'm a dork, too.  

Who would have ever thought that there was that much drama involved in being a meerkat?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> Who would have ever thought that there was that much drama involved in being a meerkat?



Clearly you've never visited the chatroom at Bigbeautifulmeerkatmamas.com. Lordy, the drama!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 2, 2006)

I confess you all watch too much TV and it sounds SO boring to me.

Also that no one asked me and I criticize too much.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Clearly you've never visited the chatroom at Bigbeautifulmeerkatmamas.com. Lordy, the drama!



I'd pay good money to see a fat meerkat.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess you all watch too much TV and it sounds SO boring to me.
> 
> Also that no one asked me and I criticize too much.



I confess that I'm holding my tongue. Which is hard, considering how slippery it is.


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 2, 2006)

I confess that reading Carrie's post that contained the words, 'holding', 'tongue', 'hard' and 'slippery', gave me extremely lurid thoughts.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'd pay good money to see a fat meerkat.



You went to that address, didn't you?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 2, 2006)

I confess that some of the chat/board names people pick for themselves make me wanna yark up my poptarts. 

And they're not the ones you'd think, either.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I confess that reading Carrie's post that contained the words, 'holding', 'tongue', 'hard' and 'slippery', gave me extremely lurid thoughts.



I confess that garden-variety PMs from you make my heart skip a beat. A lurid one might make me faint.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You went to that address, didn't you?



Yes. 
.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I confess that some of the chat/board names people pick for themselves make me wanna yark up my poptarts.
> 
> And they're not the ones you'd think, either.



I confess that .... I agree.  ​


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

I am unreasonably excited about being on the verge of eating lunch and watching The Road Warrior.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2006)

I confess I've tried on several occassions to extend a hand of friendship and it hasn't been acknowledged..so I won't try again.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

I confess I had a very naughty dream about a new friend. She's a thin girl, so it's new. But she's got a little belly I got rub in my dream.

Confession number two: that's the most action I've had in the last little bit.


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

My dog is begging and he's so cute I'm tempted to give in to his wily ways.:smitten:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I confess that some of the chat/board names people pick for themselves make me wanna yark up my poptarts.
> 
> And they're not the ones you'd think, either.


I confess that I'm curious.


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> How did you know? Because you know that I'm a dork, too.
> 
> Who would have ever thought that there was that much drama involved in being a meerkat?


I confess I saw Flower when she was a baby and I loved her THEN already!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I'm curious.


Me too... I confess...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I am unreasonably excited about being on the verge of eating lunch and watching The Road Warrior.



I confess that such a plan sounds like it was a good time.

What was for lunch?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that such a plan sounds like it was a good time.
> 
> What was for lunch?



Annie's Shells & Cheddar. I'm a mac & cheese junkie. 

The movie was good! I can't get over the stunts and special effects - I had to keep reminding myself that this was waaaay before CGI. Just a bunch of crazy effing Australians blowing stuff up and jumping from one speeding vehicle to another. It was sweet.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 2, 2006)

I confess I'm just sharing this just because it made me laugh. I was helping a friend google for pinatas to buy and found this.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I'm just sharing this just because it made me laugh. I was helping a friend google for pinatas to buy and found this.


It looks like Saddam and Michael Jackson had a love child..LOL

I tried to rep you..I'm all out it seems today...DAMNIT


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Sometimes I'm tempted to chop off most of my hair.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sometimes I'm tempted to chop off most of my hair.



I triple-dog, quadruple, extactishiple, zillionthmy cow dare you to!!
I confess that would be an interesting picture.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I triple-dog, quadruple, extactishiple, zillionthmy cow dare you to!!
> I confess that would be an interesting picture.



Hell, _no_.  .


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

I've been away and staying out in the country with the boys' (my wife's cousins) and my Mother-in-law. They've behaved rather well, there too. They've been away from video games and T.V. (except for at night.) Now, I am back home for 2 days (a short break) then I'll go back and do more work at her place in the country. (painting a couple of rooms) It was a pleasure to go swimming, and I found some chipmunks and deer to take pictures of. In one location I even saw up to 20 deer at once. I even got to hear the sound of the Loon, the Minnesota State Bird.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Hell, _no_.  .


Yay!
......


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

I confess that I'm singing alone in my house... LOUDLY... and it feels good!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I'm singing alone in my house... LOUDLY... and it feels good!



kick-ass!!!


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> kick-ass!!!



That makes me very happy for some reason. Thanks! 



I confess that I spend far too much time (and money) at Amazon.com.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Yay!
> ......



I confess that I like Freethinker's cleverness in using the hidden .... under Yay! :bow: in his previous post of this thread.  

Now that's a cool way to bluff the 10 character limit, I think.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I'm just sharing this just because it made me laugh. I was helping a friend google for pinatas to buy and found this.



ROFL

What the.... ?​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I'm just sharing this just because it made me laugh. I was helping a friend google for pinatas to buy and found this.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rainyday again.

ROFL!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sometimes I'm tempted to chop off most of my hair.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! ( /DarthVader)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

IC I'm eating chips and salsa right now, and I've had two close calls with dropping hot salsa on the keyboard. I need to get a keyboard condom.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! ( /DarthVader)


----------



## olivefun (Jul 3, 2006)

find what?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC I'm eating chips and salsa right now, and I've had two close calls with dropping hot salsa on the keyboard. I need to get a keyboard condom.



IC this sounds familar as I spilled a glass of water beside my laptop last night. It went crazy, but is OK now after drying out.
Today, I also was eating salsa and chips, and spilled salsa verde all over my bare legs, luckily missing my computer.

YES TO COMPUTER CONDOMS!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess I got off work after being there for only half an hour becase a pallet fell OFF THE STEEL, sending most of its contents falling on/around me. I'm not horribly hurt, but it took me about thirty minutes to pick out all the pickle glass.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I got off work after being there for only half an hour becase a pallet fell OFF THE STEEL, sending most of its contents falling on/around me. I'm not horribly hurt, but it took me about thirty minutes to pick out all the pickle glass.



Holy Cow!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah. I don't like pickles anymore.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 3, 2006)

TSL, I'm so sorry, and glad you're (basically) okay. Take care of you, okay?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, I will, Mommy.  Hey, I get to sit on my ass all night. And it probably won't hurt until I go to bed and wake up.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2006)

TSL, that's such a scary story!  I'm glad to hear you are relatively ok!)

And glass pickle jars. To add insult to injury...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm somewhat glad that my friend can't record this conversation we're having over Skype. (Voice chat software)

All the evidence that I need some serious therapy is right here in this conversation. I've laughed so many different ways that I must seem either drunk or absolutely insane to my friend.


----------



## ripley (Jul 3, 2006)

I read tonight that one quarter of the world's population lives on $200 or less a year. I confess I am suddenly very, very thankful for all that I have.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC I'm eating chips and salsa right now, and I've had two close calls with dropping hot salsa on the keyboard. I need to get a keyboard condom.




LOL *keyboard condom*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be curious to find out what half.. maybe three-quarters... I think we'd find ourselves in the topmost of the top brackets...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

This is an old photo, but the concept in the same:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I like Freethinker's cleverness in using the hidden .... under Yay! :bow: in his previous post of this thread.
> 
> Now that's a cool way to bluff the 10 character limit, I think.


I confess I was wondering when I'd get caught doing that!



.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I'm singing alone in my house... LOUDLY... and it feels good!


*Rock On!​*
..


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> IC this sounds familar as I spilled a glass of water beside my laptop last night. It went crazy, but is OK now after drying out.
> Today, I also was eating salsa and chips, and spilled salsa verde all over my bare legs, luckily missing my computer.
> 
> YES TO COMPUTER CONDOMS!



Last week the TV remote fell off the counter straight into the cats' water dish. Fully submerged for at least 15 seconds. And it still works! I was so impressed.


----------

